# Root Miller MY2020



## tt22 (3. Mai 2020)

Ein Sammelthread für alles Rund um das Rose Root Miller 2020!

Ich habe mir gerade das Root Miller 2 in XL bestellt. Liefertermin soll Mitte/Ende Mai sein.
Dann berichte ich natürlich mehr?


----------



## 1georg1969 (5. Mai 2020)

Abo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti22382 (6. Mai 2020)

Hab es heute in M bestellt...bin gespannt wann es kommt. Auf der Webseite steht 13Wochen :O


----------



## Lassemann (6. Mai 2020)

Geiles Teil! Ich war heute mit einem Kumpel in Bocholt und er hat sein bestellt! auch ein 2er aber mit Teilen vom 3er! In Miami Ice.


----------



## basti22382 (6. Mai 2020)

Wie ist denn da die Lieferzeit. Hab es in oliv bestellt, wollte es schlichter


----------



## Lassemann (6. Mai 2020)

basti22382 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn da die Lieferzeit. Hab es in oliv bestellt, wollte es schlichter


Soll Mitte Juni fertig zu Abholung sein! 
Das oliv ist auch meega!


----------



## basti22382 (6. Mai 2020)

Oh danke. Hoffe mal,das es die richtige Entscheidung war. Aber das oliv hat mir auf Anhieb gefallen.


----------



## bardenberger (8. Mai 2020)

Bin wirklich gespannt ... am Samstag können wir das Root Miller 2 in Matt Aurora für unseren Jüngsten in Bocholt abholen.


----------



## basti22382 (8. Mai 2020)

Echt, jetzt Samstag schon?! Wann habt ihr bestellt? Ich hab jetzt als Lieferdatum Anfang August ?


----------



## tt22 (8. Mai 2020)

basti22382 schrieb:


> Echt, jetzt Samstag schon?! Wann habt ihr bestellt? Ich hab jetzt als Lieferdatum Anfang August ?


Habe auch gerade die Versandbestätigung bekommen. Sollte voraussichtlich Ende nächster Woche kommen.
Ich habe am 29.04. bestellt.
Hoffe du hast Glück und es geht doch etwas schneller


----------



## 1georg1969 (8. Mai 2020)

Was hat das Root Miller für eine Bremsscheibenbefestigung... Centerline oder 6-Loch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tt22 (8. Mai 2020)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Was hat das Root Miller für eine Bremsscheibenbefestigung... Centerline oder 6-Loch?


Auf den Bildern auf der Homepage sieht es nach Centerlock aus (zumindest beim Zweier). Anhand der Spezifikationen kann man es leider nicht bestimmen.


----------



## 1georg1969 (8. Mai 2020)

tt22 schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern auf der Homepage sieht es nach Centerlock aus (zumindest beim Zweier). Anhand der Spezifikationen kann man es leider nicht bestimmen.



Vielen Dank!


----------



## SchulleP (8. Mai 2020)

Gibt es denn schon welche die Ihr Bike schon bekommen haben? Ich fahre morgen nach Bocholt und schaue es mir an. Bin mir aber mit der Größe unsicher und leider kann man ja auch nicht im Gelände testen. Bin 188 mit 89 cm Schrittlänge. Hätte gerne einen Reach von 485, also genau zwischen den Größen. Was wurde denn bisher so bestellt, bei welcher Größe?


----------



## basti22382 (8. Mai 2020)

Dann berichte mal... Ich hab M bestellt, bei 1,75m 82cm Schrittlänge


----------



## tt22 (8. Mai 2020)

Ich bin 190 und hab 91cm Schrittlänge. Habe mich für das XL entschieden. Das L wäre wohl auch gegangen, wollte aber etwas mehr Reach und Stack.
Das Rad kommt mit 170mm Stütze. Habe da aktuell etwas bedenken, ob das einen Tick zu viel ist, da das Sattelrohr 50cm hat. Notfalls müsste ich auf 150mm umrüsten...


----------



## SchulleP (8. Mai 2020)

tt22 schrieb:


> Ich bin 190 und hab 91cm Schrittlänge. Habe mich für das XL entschieden. Das L wäre wohl auch gegangen, wollte aber etwas mehr Reach und Stack.
> Das Rad kommt mit 170mm Stütze. Habe da aktuell etwas bedenken, ob das einen Tick zu viel ist, da das Sattelrohr 50cm hat. Notfalls müsste ich auf 150mm umrüsten...



Ich werd berichten wie es bei mir passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti22382 (8. Mai 2020)

Bilder wären auch cool?


----------



## SchulleP (8. Mai 2020)

basti22382 schrieb:


> Bilder wären auch cool?



Ich versuche dran zu denken


----------



## bardenberger (9. Mai 2020)

Wir hatten am 29. April 2020 bestellt ... mit Vorauszahlung und Abholung.


----------



## SchulleP (9. Mai 2020)

So, war heute in der Biketown und habe das XL Probegerollt. Wahrscheinlich wird es bei mir ein rm2 in matt Aurora mit einigen Änderungen. 170er ist bei mir ca 1 cm ausgezogen. Mit dem Auszug hab ich 76/77 grad sitzwinkel gemessen (keine Garantie, nur mit Handy gemessen).

Ansonsten (Wenn man einen Termin hat) top Beratung und einiges möglich bei der Auswahl von Komponenten. Lieferzeit ist wegen der Komponenten so lang. Formula gibt zb gerade keinen Termin an. Bestellung kann also nicht mit der Cura bestätigt werden.


----------



## 1georg1969 (9. Mai 2020)

SchulleP schrieb:


> So, war heute in der Biketown und habe das XL Probegerollt. Wahrscheinlich wird es bei mir ein rm2 in matt Aurora mit einigen Änderungen. 170er ist bei mir ca 1 cm ausgezogen. Mit dem Auszug hab ich 76/77 grad sitzwinkel gemessen (keine Garantie, nur mit Handy gemessen).
> 
> Ansonsten (Wenn man einen Termin hat) top Beratung und einiges möglich bei der Auswahl von Komponenten. Lieferzeit ist wegen der Komponenten so lang. Formula gibt zb gerade keinen Termin an. Bestellung kann also nicht mit der Cura bestätigt werden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1038671Anhang anzeigen 1038672Anhang anzeigen 1038673Anhang anzeigen 1038674


Hi,
bei dem blauen Rahmen sieht es aus als wären die Rose-Decals auf dem Unterrohr nur "aufgeklebt". Könntest Du das eventuell bestätigen?
PS.....Danke für die Fotos


----------



## SchulleP (9. Mai 2020)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei dem blauen Rahmen sieht es aus als wären die Rose-Decals auf dem Unterrohr nur "aufgeklebt". Könntest Du das eventuell bestätigen?



Habe ich leider überhaupt nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## tt22 (9. Mai 2020)

SchulleP schrieb:


> So, war heute in der Biketown und habe das XL Probegerollt. Wahrscheinlich wird es bei mir ein rm2 in matt Aurora mit einigen Änderungen. 170er ist bei mir ca 1 cm ausgezogen. Mit dem Auszug hab ich 76/77 grad sitzwinkel gemessen (keine Garantie, nur mit Handy gemessen).
> 
> Ansonsten (Wenn man einen Termin hat) top Beratung und einiges möglich bei der Auswahl von Komponenten. Lieferzeit ist wegen der Komponenten so lang. Formula gibt zb gerade keinen Termin an. Bestellung kann also nicht mit der Cura bestätigt werden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1038671Anhang anzeigen 1038672Anhang anzeigen 1038673Anhang anzeigen 1038674


Vielen Dank für die Bilder. Sieht echt schick aus und ich bin beruhigt bzgl. der Sattelstütze ?


----------



## tommy_86 (10. Mai 2020)

Lassemann schrieb:


> Soll Mitte Juni fertig zu Abholung sein!
> Das oliv ist auch meega!



Ist das Oliv auf dem Foto Rahmengröße M ?


----------



## Lassemann (10. Mai 2020)

Ich meine schon!


----------



## basti22382 (11. Mai 2020)

Auf dem Schild steht L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lassemann (11. Mai 2020)

basti22382 schrieb:


> Auf dem Schild steht L


Größe L ist das olive mit dem Fox Fahrwerk!


----------



## 1georg1969 (11. Mai 2020)

SchulleP schrieb:


> So, war heute in der Biketown und habe das XL Probegerollt. Wahrscheinlich wird es bei mir ein rm2 in matt Aurora mit einigen Änderungen. 170er ist bei mir ca 1 cm ausgezogen. Mit dem Auszug hab ich 76/77 grad sitzwinkel gemessen (keine Garantie, nur mit Handy gemessen).
> 
> Ansonsten (Wenn man einen Termin hat) top Beratung und einiges möglich bei der Auswahl von Komponenten. Lieferzeit ist wegen der Komponenten so lang. Formula gibt zb gerade keinen Termin an. Bestellung kann also nicht mit der Cura bestätigt werden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1038671Anhang anzeigen 1038672Anhang anzeigen 1038673Anhang anzeigen 1038674



Hi,
Was für Änderungen hast Du denn vor? 
Gruß
Georg


----------



## chiggedi (11. Mai 2020)

SchulleP schrieb:


> So, war heute in der Biketown und habe das XL Probegerollt. Wahrscheinlich wird es bei mir ein rm2 in matt Aurora mit einigen Änderungen. 170er ist bei mir ca 1 cm ausgezogen. Mit dem Auszug hab ich 76/77 grad sitzwinkel gemessen (keine Garantie, nur mit Handy gemessen).
> 
> Ansonsten (Wenn man einen Termin hat) top Beratung und einiges möglich bei der Auswahl von Komponenten. Lieferzeit ist wegen der Komponenten so lang. Formula gibt zb gerade keinen Termin an. Bestellung kann also nicht mit der Cura bestätigt werden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1038671Anhang anzeigen 1038672Anhang anzeigen 1038673Anhang anzeigen 1038674



Wie hat sich das rad denn pedalieren lassen? Viel Wippen/wenig oder gar kein wippen? Lockout-Hebel am Dämpfer nötig? Mal im Wiegetritt nen kleinen Sprint gemacht? Dabei deutliches Wippen bemerkbar oder alles im Rahmen des Erträglichen? Hat ja immerhin 150 mm Federweg die Kiste.


----------



## MTB-LuC (11. Mai 2020)

Mhh, also die 76/77 Grad Sitzwinkel kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben. Wenn ich die Produktfotos als Grundlage nehme komme ich auf 74,5 Grad in etwa. Wenn man die Sattelstange weiter rauszieht (was man je nach Rahmengröße machen muss) wird es noch flacher. Bitte korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch gemessen habe, oder die Produktfotos hierfür kein geeignetes Material sind.
[edit] Mittelwert Sattelspitze / Sattelende - 76,8


Mich würde auch sehr interessieren wie das das Rad beim Pedalieren & Uphill verhält. Da es sich um ein Trailbike handelt und nicht um ein reines Downhill Bike, ist das definitiv eine wichtige Eigenschaft.

Gibt es hier nicht schon einen, der am Wochenende das Rad abholen durfte?


----------



## SchulleP (11. Mai 2020)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Was für Änderungen hast Du denn vor?
> Gruß
> Georg



DT-Swiss E1700 Laufräder
XT Bremsen
Wahrscheinlich Race Face Vorbau+Lenker
kürzere Kurbel + kleineres Kettenblatt (wegen Kniebeschwerden)


----------



## SchulleP (11. Mai 2020)

chiggedi schrieb:


> Wie hat sich das rad denn pedalieren lassen? Viel Wippen/wenig oder gar kein wippen? Lockout-Hebel am Dämpfer nötig? Mal im Wiegetritt nen kleinen Sprint gemacht? Dabei deutliches Wippen bemerkbar oder alles im Rahmen des Erträglichen? Hat ja immerhin 150 mm Federweg die Kiste.



Für mich passte es. Aber ich komme von nem 2011er Rose Uncle Jimbo. Das wippt halt ziemlich heftig, daher ist mein Gesprü in dem Bereich nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## 1georg1969 (11. Mai 2020)

SchulleP schrieb:


> DT-Swiss E1700 Laufräder
> XT Bremsen
> Wahrscheinlich Race Face Vorbau+Lenker
> kürzere Kurbel + kleineres Kettenblatt (wegen Kniebeschwerden)


Danke .... das könnte ich mir alles eventuell auch für mich gut vorstellen;-)


----------



## SchulleP (11. Mai 2020)

MTB-LuC schrieb:


> Mhh, also die 76/77 Grad Sitzwinkel kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben. Wenn ich die Produktfotos als Grundlage nehme komme ich auf 74,5 Grad in etwa. Wenn man die Sattelstange weiter rauszieht (was man je nach Rahmengröße machen muss) wird es noch flacher. Bitte korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch gemessen habe, oder die Produktfotos hierfür kein geeignetes Material sind.
> [edit] Mittelwert Sattelspitze / Sattelende - 76,8
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hab Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Sattelklemme gemessen bei 1 cm ausgezogener Sattelstütze die voll ausgefahren war. An einem XL Rad. Wie gesagt nur mit Winkelmesser aus ner Handyapp. Kann sein, dass die falsch kalibriert war oder allgemein ungenau oder, dass das rad schief stand.


----------



## underdog (11. Mai 2020)

tt22 schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern auf der Homepage sieht es nach Centerlock aus (zumindest beim Zweier). Anhand der Spezifikationen kann man es leider nicht bestimmen.



Die sind alle 6-Loch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog (11. Mai 2020)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei dem blauen Rahmen sieht es aus als wären die Rose-Decals auf dem Unterrohr nur "aufgeklebt". Könntest Du das eventuell bestätigen?
> PS.....Danke für die Fotos


ne die Decals sind Lackiert


----------



## edgecrusher1 (13. Mai 2020)

Wie ist denn die aktuelle Lage in der Biketown? Braucht man einen Termin, wenn man ein Rad mal Probe sitzen oder  bewegen möchte?
Ich würde mir das GC und das RM gerne mal in XL genauer ansehen.


----------



## basti22382 (13. Mai 2020)

Das ist eine gute Frage, würde mich auch interessieren. Bin Samstag in der Nähe von Bocholt und würde gern mal hin.


----------



## CallMeIshmael (13. Mai 2020)

Ich war letzte Woche da, für eine Beratung brauchst Du einen Termin (Anmeldung online), aber einmal auf dem Rad sitzen und durch die Gänge rollern geht, zumindest habe ich das gemacht...


----------



## ziploader (13. Mai 2020)

Termin ist nie falsch.


----------



## basti22382 (13. Mai 2020)

Freier Termin am 23.05. 10uhr. Sonst alles ausgebucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edgecrusher1 (13. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Infos!

Draufsitzen und rollen würde mir erstmal reichen.


----------



## ziploader (13. Mai 2020)

edgecrusher1 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos!
> 
> Draufsitzen und rollen würde mir erstmal reichen.



Dazu müsste es auch frei sein. Wenn du einen Termin machst ist das Bike auch reserviert.


----------



## Lassemann (13. Mai 2020)

edgecrusher1 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die aktuelle Lage in der Biketown? Braucht man einen Termin, wenn man ein Rad mal Probe sitzen oder  bewegen möchte?
> Ich würde mir das GC und das RM gerne mal in XL genauer ansehen.


Um zu fahren brauchst du einen Termin. Samstag war ein Bekannter von mir noch mit Termin da. Er meinte ohne Termin hätte er sicherlich 2 Stunden vor der Tür warten müssen, weil es so voll war.


----------



## edgecrusher1 (13. Mai 2020)

Ein Rad zu kaufen nervt ja gerade etwas....Nächster Termin in Bocholt wäre der 15.06.
Vermutlich warte ich, bis sich alles etwas beruhigt


----------



## MTB-LuC (14. Mai 2020)

bardenberger schrieb:


> Bin wirklich gespannt ... am Samstag können wir das Root Miller 2 in Matt Aurora für unseren Jüngsten in Bocholt abholen.



Hi, habt ihr das RM2 bereits abgeholt und gibt es bereits erste Erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## bardenberger (14. Mai 2020)

Das Root Miller ist bei uns eingezogen. Die ersten Anpassungen sind gemacht und am Wochenende folgt noch Tubeless. Die ersten kleinen Ausfahrten sind gemacht und die ersten Eindrücke sagen ... gut gemacht 

Man kann sicherlich über das ein oder andere diskutieren, aber Preis-Leistung stimmen schon mal ... ist schließlich kein Ibis Ripmo für +/- 10.000 €. Mein Junior freut sich auf jeden Fall ein Loch in den Bauch!


----------



## SchulleP (14. Mai 2020)

bardenberger schrieb:


> Das Root Miller ist bei uns eingezogen. Die ersten Anpassungen sind gemacht und am Wochenende folgt noch Tubeless. Die ersten kleinen Ausfahrten sind gemacht und die ersten Eindrücke sagen ... gut gemacht
> 
> Man kann sicherlich über das ein oder andere diskutieren, aber Preis-Leistung stimmen schon mal ... ist schließlich kein Ibis Ripmo für +/- 10.000 €. Mein Junior freut sich auf jeden Fall ein Loch in den Bauch!



was sind denn die Diskussionspunkte? Und wie macht sich der Hinterbau auf dem Trail? Ich habe mir auch eins bestellt, darf aber noch bis August warten.


----------



## bardenberger (14. Mai 2020)

Das Fahrwerk macht soweit einen guten Eindruck, aber um das final zu beurteilen braucht es schon noch einige Tage bzw. Ausfahrten inklusive entsprechender Feinabstimmung. Auf Anhieb gibt es hier aber nichts Wesentliches zu bemängeln. Nun zu den Dingen, die zumindest derzeit auf der ToDo-Liste stehen:


Die Cura muss noch eingefahren bzw. eingebremst werden. Funktion ist schon ok, da ist aber hoffentlich noch Luft nach oben.
Der Sattel scheint inakzeptabel, aber vielleicht gewöhnen wir uns noch dran ... wenn nicht, wird der gegen SQlab oder Ergon getauscht.
ROSE-Dropper Sattelstütze funktioniert im Prinzip gut, lässt sich aber leider nicht komplett im Sitzrohr versenken. Für mich ok ... mein Sohn hat halt derzeit noch etwas kürzere Beine.
Tubeless muss sein um mit entsprechend geringem Luftdruck fahren zu können.
29er ist im Moment noch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig ... sind halt i.d.R. mit 26er und ab und zu mal mit 27er unterwegs. Das ist aber natürlich kein Mangel des Root Miller 

Auf jeden Fall stimmen Verarbeitung und Optik ... das Rad ist echt schick und gerade Matt Aurora sieht echt cool aus ... je nach Lichteinfall ändert sich der Farbton.


----------



## SchulleP (14. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Infos. Das klingt ja alles ganz gut.

Cura war bei meiner Bestellung nicht verfügbar. Habe daher gegen Aufpreis die XT mit vorne 4 und hinten 2 Kolben genommen. Beim Vorführrad in XL ging die Stütze (170 mm) ganz rein. Evtl. für andere interessant: Welche Größe hat euer Rahmen und wie weit schaut die Stütze raus?


----------



## bardenberger (14. Mai 2020)

Größe M und irgendetwas zwischen 5 und 10 cm ... sollte also bei XL kein Problem sein, da das Sitzrohr ja mindestens 6 cm länger ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1georg1969 (14. Mai 2020)

bardenberger schrieb:


> Größe M und irgendetwas zwischen 5 und 10 cm ... sollte also bei XL kein Problem sein, da das Sitzrohr ja mindestens 6 cm länger ist.


Hi,
könntest Du bitte das Bike an ne Waage hängen um mal zu sehen, ob das mit den angegebenen Gesamtgewicht halbwegs hinkommt....Dankeschön


----------



## tommy_86 (14. Mai 2020)

bardenberger schrieb:


> Größe M und irgendetwas zwischen 5 und 10 cm ... sollte also bei XL kein Problem sein, da das Sitzrohr ja mindestens 6 cm länger ist.


Das ist ja Mist, was hat dein Sohn denn für eine Schrittlänge? Hast du Fotos von den bikes ?


----------



## flowMeister (15. Mai 2020)

Habe gerade das Root Miller im Store in München angesehen. Leider nur XL oder M, bei meiner Größe (185cm, 91cm Schrittlänge) wäre das L wahrscheinlich besser.
Das XL Root Miller 1 in Miami Ice  konnte ich dann kurz probefahren.
Für mich tendenziell etwas groß, konnte es aber noch sehr gut fahren. Sattelstütze konnte ich aber nicht ganz ausfahren, sie hatte aber auch noch wenige cm tiefer eingebaut werden können.
Erster Eindruck: Bike fährt sich super, auch bergauf. Ein bisschen ähnlich (aber natürlich größer) wie ein Jeffsy CF1 29 L aus 2017, dass ich vor kurzem mal probegefahren bin. 

Ich konnte auch bergauf am Hinterbau kein wirkliches Wippen feststellen. Der Dämpfer war aber etwas zu straff eingestellt für mich, und die Federgabel zu weich. Die Federgabel konnte ich nicht locken und die hat bergauf so stark gearbeitet dass ich den Hinterbau gar nicht mehr gemerkt habe. Hinterbau hat sich aber auch im Wiegetritt kaum bewegt.

Gewogen habe ich es nicht, aber es war gefühlt deutlich schwerer als das (leichte) Jeffsy - das RM1 wiegt ja auch über 15kg, ich hoffe die höheren Ausstattungsvarianten sind dann auch wirklich über ein kg leichter. Der Verkäufer meinte übrigens, dass das Matte Light Olive etwas leichter sei wegen fehlendem Lack.

Farbe / Design: das Maimi Ice sieht sieht für mich echt geil aus, ist . Light Olive auch, das zweite Ausstallungsrad (leider nur M) war ein 3er mit den Kashima Komponenten, das passt auch gut zusammen.

Komponenten:
Dropper Post geht so. Kein Spiel, geht etwas straff rein. Mich hat viel mehr gestört, dass der Remote Hebel so schwer reinzudrücken war. Der Reverb Hebel am Jeffsy ging um Welten leichter, die hatte aber auch mehr Spiel am Post.

Sonstige Komponenten fand ich brauchbar, NX ist leicht hakelig, NX Schalter braucht etwas Kraft, Bremsen erstaunlich gut, und Federgabel hat gut angesprochen beim wilden Ritt durch die Stadt  Da müssen dann andere berichten wie es sich im richtigen Einsatz schlägt.


----------



## tt22 (15. Mai 2020)

Habe meins gestern bekommen (2, Olive, XL). Sieht mega aus? Mehr Bilder folgen morgen, wenn ich die erste Tour starte.
Ich habe leider nur eine Personenwaage zur Verfügung. Mit der habe ich out of the box 14,4kg ermittelt. Kommt mir etwas leicht vor??‍♂️
Ich bin auf jeden Fall heiß auf die erste Runde morgen...


----------



## Kickaxe (15. Mai 2020)

Mich würde sehr interessieren, wie die Formula Bremsen sich anfühlen. Vielleicht können die, die das Rad schon haben davon nach der ersten oder zweiten Fahrt berichten, wäre super  Bisher war ich mit Shimano sehr zufrieden, würde also, wenn hier niemand sagt die Formulas seien wirklich besonders gut, bei Rose vorm Kauf anfragen, ob sie mir Shimanos dran machen können. 

Viele Grüße 

Ps. Ist die Umlenkwippe aus Carbon?


----------



## MTB-LuC (16. Mai 2020)

tt22 schrieb:


> Habe meins gestern bekommen (2, Olive, XL). Sieht mega aus? Mehr Bilder folgen morgen, wenn ich die erste Tour starte.
> Ich habe leider nur eine Personenwaage zur Verfügung. Mit der habe ich out of the box 14,4kg ermittelt. Kommt mir etwas leicht vor??‍♂️
> Ich bin auf jeden Fall heiß auf die erste Runde morgen...



Glückwunsch! Viel Spaß heute.

Wir freuen uns natürlich über die Erfahrungsberichte.
Was mich besonders interessiert ist auch der Hinterbau, bzw Uphillfähigkeit.

Dürfte ich deine Maße erfahren? Bezweifel gerade, ob ich mit dem M wirklich gut liege bei 1,78m mit 84cm Schrittlänge?! Laut Rose Geo-Tabelle falle ich exakt in Größe M. Bei anderen Herstellern falle ich bei meinen Maßen meist exakt eine Nr größer aus (Vergleichen mit der Rose Geo-Tabelle)


----------



## basti22382 (16. Mai 2020)

So, eben bei Rose gewesen. Bereue meine Entscheidung für das Bike keine Sekunde. 
Probefahrt ging auch ohne Termin problemlos. Größe M passt bei 1,75m super.
Das Bike beschleunigt sehr gut und man sitzt schön im Bike. 
Man spürt das Gewicht, zumindest im Antritt, nicht. Für weiters reicht das fahren auf dem Parkplatz nicht.
Farben sind alle schick, für jeden was dabei.


----------



## tt22 (16. Mai 2020)

Soo, erste Ausfahrt erledigt?
Bin sehr zufrieden. Bergab war ich mega begeistert (bin das letzte halbe Jahr aber auch mit einem Trailhardtail gefahren).
Die Formula Bremsen muss man ziemlich einbremsen. Hatte erst Befürchtung, dass nicht genug Biss vorhanden ist. Der kommt aber nach und nach... 
Bergauf könnte evtl. der Sitzwinkel 1° steiler sein. Geht aber trotzdem gut.
 Der Selle Italia Sattel passt leider überhaupt nicht zu meinem Hintern.


----------



## MTB-LuC (17. Mai 2020)

tt22 schrieb:


> Soo, erste Ausfahrt erledigt?



Klasse, vielen Dank für die ersten Eindrücke! Bzgl Sitzwinkel, kannst du den Sattel noch weiter nach vorne setzen, oder ist der bereits auf maximum?

Kannst du schon etwas zur Verspieltheit / Agilität des Bikes sagen? Am Image der 29er kratzt ja noch immer, dass sie den Input des Fahrers nicht so direkt wiedergeben wie bei einem 27,5er. Da es sich um ein Trailbike handelt, mit dem man auch gerne auf der Hausstrecke mit dem Trail spielt, wäre es schon schön ein verspieltes Bike zu haben. Also nicht nur das Gefühl auf Schienen unterwegs zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti22382 (17. Mai 2020)

Hast du dir die Schwalbe Reifen konfiguriert? Eigentlich sollen auf dem Miller2 doch Maxxis sein?!


----------



## 1georg1969 (17. Mai 2020)

tt22 schrieb:


> Soo, erste Ausfahrt erledigt?
> Bin sehr zufrieden. Bergab war ich mega begeistert (bin das letzte halbe Jahr aber auch mit einem Trailhardtail gefahren).
> Die Formula Bremsen muss man ziemlich einbremsen. Hatte erst Befürchtung, dass nicht genug Biss vorhanden ist. Der kommt aber nach und nach...
> Bergauf könnte evtl. der Sitzwinkel 1° steiler sein. Geht aber trotzdem gut.
> Der Selle Italia Sattel passt leider überhaupt nicht zu meinem Hintern.


Vielen Dank für Deine ersten Erfahrungen. 
Könntest Du bitte beschreiben, wieso für Dich der Sitzwinkel noch ein Grad hätte steiler sein können?  Mußtest Du zu weit nach Vorne auf dem Sattel rutschen, damit das Vorderrad nicht abhebt? Oder hattest Du eher das Gefühl zu weit von Hinten zu treten? Was hast Du denn für eine Schrittlänge?
Vielen Dank für Rückinfos.


----------



## tt22 (17. Mai 2020)

Bzgl. des Sitzwinkels hatte ich etwas das Gefühl von hinten zu treten. Allerdings ist das Meckern auf hohem Niveau. Das RM Klettert nämlich schon wirklich gut.
Probleme, dass der Vorderreifen abhebt hatte ich überhaupt nicht. Die Kettenstreben sind ja auch relativ lang.
Schwalbe-Reifen hatte ich konfiguriert.
Schrittlänge bei mir sind 91cm.

Verspieltheit kann ich noch nicht so richtig beurteilen. Denke, die ist aber schon vorhanden ??‍♂️


----------



## 1georg1969 (17. Mai 2020)

Hat schon jemand etwas bezüglich max. erlaubtem Gesamtsystemgewicht oder der ASTM Klassifizierung des RM2020 erfahren? Auf der Rose-HP habe ich auf die schnelle gerade nichts gefunden.


----------



## tt22 (17. Mai 2020)

1georg1969 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand etwas bezüglich max. erlaubtem Gesamtsystemgewicht oder der ASTM Klassifizierung des RM2020 erfahren? Auf der Rose-HP habe ich auf die schnelle gerade nichts gefunden.


An meinem hing ein Zettel mit Kategorie 4. Ob das die ATSM Klassifizierung ist, weiß ich aber nicht...


----------



## playbike (18. Mai 2020)

Weiß jemand genaueres über die verbauten Acros Hinterbaulager. Sind es die Apps Lager?








						Acros APPS – Noch haltbarere Lager kommen im nächsten Jahr » INSIDE Mountainbike Magazin
					

Acros macht ernst mit der Qualitätsoffensive! Nachdem im letzten Jahr der (noch) besser gedichtete Steuersatz vorgestellt wurde, geht es dieses Jahr um die Hinterbaulager. Die letzten Monate arbeitete man bei…



					www.inside-mtb.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-LuC (23. Mai 2020)

Gibt es schon neue Erkenntnisse von den Usern die ihr Rad bereits erhalten haben? Über weitere Erfahrungsberichte würde ich mich sehr freuen. Nach wie vor interessiert mich die Kletterfreudigkeit und die Verspieltheit.

Besten Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## tt22 (24. Mai 2020)

Ich habe leider nicht ganz so gute Neuigkeiten:
Wollte letzten Mittwoch eine zweite Runde drehen (inkl. 1h Anreise mit dem Auto). Beim ersten Trail konnte ich dann auf einmal den Bremshebel für die Hinterradbremse komplett durchdrücken und hatte keine Bremsleistung mehr. Einen Sturz könnte ich gerade so vermeiden.
An der Kettenstrebe lief Öl runter. Also Tour beendet, nachhause gefahren und genauer geschaut. Die Bremsleitung ist an der Kettenstrebe unter beiden Kabelbindern beschädigt...
Tel. war bei Rose bislang leider kein Durchkommen und meine Mail wurde auch noch nicht bearbeitet. Eigentlich wollte ich die erste Reaktion von Rose abwarten, bevor ich hier schreibe, denke aber, dass das doch sicherheitsrelevant ist und ihr bei euren Rädern auch Mal schauen solltet.
Für mich besonders ärgerlich, weil ich ab Pfingsten für eine Woche auf einem Biketrip bin. Ich habe keine Hoffnung, dass bis dahin noch etwas passiert...


----------



## SchulleP (24. Mai 2020)

tt22 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider nicht ganz so gute Neuigkeiten:
> Wollte letzten Mittwoch eine zweite Runde drehen (inkl. 1h Anreise mit dem Auto). Beim ersten Trail konnte ich dann auf einmal den Bremshebel für die Hinterradbremse komplett durchdrücken und hatte keine Bremsleistung mehr. Einen Sturz könnte ich gerade so vermeiden.
> An der Kettenstrebe lief Öl runter. Also Tour beendet, nachhause gefahren und genauer geschaut. Die Bremsleitung ist an der Kettenstrebe unter beiden Kabelbindern beschädigt...
> Tel. war bei Rose bislang leider kein Durchkommen und meine Mail wurde auch noch nicht bearbeitet. Eigentlich wollte ich die erste Reaktion von Rose abwarten, bevor ich hier schreibe, denke aber, dass das doch sicherheitsrelevant ist und ihr bei euren Rädern auch Mal schauen solltet.
> Für mich besonders ärgerlich, weil ich ab Pfingsten für eine Woche auf einem Biketrip bin. Ich habe keine Hoffnung, dass bis dahin noch etwas passiert...



kannst du erkennen, ob das Konstruktionsbedingt irgendwo angeschlagen ist oder einfach durch steinkontakt o.ä. Beschädigt wurde?


----------



## tt22 (24. Mai 2020)

Da es unter beiden Kabelbindern ist, gehe ich von einer fehlerhaften Montage aus. Zu fest angezogen oder mit irgendwas scharfkantigen beim Kabelbinder kürzen beschädigt ??‍♂️


----------



## SchulleP (24. Mai 2020)

tt22 schrieb:


> Da es unter beiden Kabelbindern ist, gehe ich von einer fehlerhaften Montage aus. Zu fest angezogen oder mit irgendwas scharfkantigen beim Kabelbinder kürzen beschädigt ??‍♂️



danke, werde ich dann direkt bei der Abholung checken. Darf aber eh noch bis Mitte August warten.


----------



## tt22 (25. Mai 2020)

Hat jemand noch eine Idee, wie man Rose kontaktieren kann? Tel. ist egal wann man es versucht kein Durchkommen und Mails werden nicht beantwortet... ziemlich nervig...


----------



## Kickaxe (25. Mai 2020)

tt22 schrieb:


> Mails werden nicht beantwortet...


Ich habe vor 10 Tagen eine Email geschrieben, um zu fragen, inwieweit eine individuelle Konfiguration gehen kann. Heute kam die nicht so hilfreiche Antwort, aktuell könne man nur aus dem Online-Konfigurator Komponenten auswählen. Dann würde es mich interessieren, wie es nach Corona diesbezüglich aussieht. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit einer individuellen Konfiguration?


----------



## tt22 (25. Mai 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Ich habe vor 10 Tagen eine Email geschrieben, um zu fragen, inwieweit eine individuelle Konfiguration gehen kann. Heute kam die nicht so hilfreiche Antwort, aktuell könne man nur aus dem Online-Konfigurator Komponenten auswählen. Dann würde es mich interessieren, wie es nach Corona diesbezüglich aussieht. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit einer individuellen Konfiguration?


Ich hatte bei mir die Reifen individuell konfiguriert. Habe bei denen im Shop geschaut, welche Reifen auf Lager sind und dann beim Bestellvorgang den Wunsch in die Kommentarfunktion geschrieben.
Das hat gut geklappt ?


----------



## Kickaxe (26. Mai 2020)

Gut zu wissen, dass es zumindest bei sowas wie Reifen funktioniert. Am liebsten hätte ich am 2er Modell Shimano Antrieb und Bremsen, aber solange sie auch nur die Bremsen machen können würde ich es auch mit Sram Antrieb nehmen.


----------



## underdog (26. Mai 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dass es zumindest bei sowas wie Reifen funktioniert. Am liebsten hätte ich am 2er Modell Shimano Antrieb und Bremsen, aber solange sie auch nur die Bremsen machen können würde ich es auch mit Sram Antrieb nehmen.



Hallo Kickaxe,

du kannst das Rad bestellen und in die Notizen die Info schreiben das du das Bike gerne mit Shimano SLX/XT? Schaltung und Bremsen haben möchtest, am besten genau Infos was du willst und darum bitten dafür ein Angebot zu bekommen! Hat ein Bekannter von mir auch gemacht. 
Problem ist wohl das die im Kundensupport und Radverkauf Land unter haben wegen wegen Corona und extremen Online nachfragen.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TilmannG (26. Mai 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> .... Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit einer individuellen Konfiguration?


Super positive! 12/2017 ein Ground Control sehr individuell zusammengestellt. Jetzt ein Reveal mit Laufrädern außerhalb des Konfigurators. Wg Corona gab es dann etwas Lieferprobleme, daher telefonisch die Farbe noch einmal geändert. Ich telefoniere meistens vormittags mit denen.


----------



## Kickaxe (26. Mai 2020)

Das klingt doch sehr vielversprechend, danke euch 
Ich werde dann wohl in ein paar Monaten zumindest die Bremskomponenten beim 2er individuell konfigurieren, und zwar:
-SLX M7120 Bremsen vorne/hinten
-XT Bremsscheiben 203mm/180mm
-Adapter von 180mm auf 203mm vorne
Sollte preislich im gleichen Bereich bleiben, wenn ich nichts wichtiges vergessen habe.


----------



## tt22 (27. Mai 2020)

Ich habe leider nach wie vor keine Rückmeldung erhalten.
Habe jetzt aber bei den Bewertungen auf der Homepage gesehen, dass es scheinbar kein Einzelfall ist.
Hier muss Rose doch irgendwie reagieren und kann sich nicht hinter Corona verstecken ??‍♂️ Ist doch wirklich was sicherheitsrelevantes, was ziemlich üble Folgen haben kann.


----------



## BikenderBayer (28. Mai 2020)

Nachdem ich das RM2 auch geordert habe, würde ich mir die neuralgische Stelle gerne direkt bei Lieferung (dauert allerdings noch etwas...) ansehen. Hast du zufällig Fotos gemacht?


----------



## SchulleP (28. Mai 2020)

tt22 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider nach wie vor keine Rückmeldung erhalten.
> Habe jetzt aber bei den Bewertungen auf der Homepage gesehen, dass es scheinbar kein Einzelfall ist.
> Hier muss Rose doch irgendwie reagieren und kann sich nicht hinter Corona verstecken ??‍♂️ Ist doch wirklich was sicherheitsrelevantes, was ziemlich üble Folgen haben kann.



Ist es möglich, dass die Bremsleitung zu kurz montiert war und beim einfedern unter Spannung steht?


----------



## bardenberger (28. Mai 2020)

Habe unser Root Miller eingehend geprüft und ich kann keine Schäden oder sonstige Probleme an der Bremsanlage erkennen, allerdings haben wir das Rad auch abgeholt. Der Versand als möglich Ursache ist somit hier nicht relevant.

Habe heute übrigens von Rose einen Rückruf bzw. die Aufforderung erhalten das Root Miller bis auf Weiteres nicht zu benutzen und als Entschädigung gab es dann schon mal einen 100 € Gutschein.

Hier der Originaltext von Rose:

_"... es tut uns wirklich Leid, aber wir müssen dich leider bitten, dein neues Bike ab sofort nicht mehr zu benutzen.

Wir nehmen Produktsicherheit sehr ernst. Alle unsere Bikes werden von uns getestet und hohen Qualitätskontrollen unterzogen. Wir haben kurzfristig erfahren, dass es bei einzelnen Bikes des Typs ROOT MILLER 2020 und GROUND CONTROL 2020 zu Undichtigkeiten bei den Bremsleitungen kommen kann. Da dies sicherheitsrelevante Bauteile sind und uns deine maximale Sicherheit am Herzen liegt, bitten wir dich, dein Bike vorerst stehen zu lassen.

Wir setzen uns kommende Woche so schnell es geht mit dir in Verbindung, um deine Bremsleitungen auszutauschen.

Wir wissen, wie sehr du auf dein Bike steigen möchtest, deshalb möchten wir uns bei dir mit einem Einkaufsgutschein im Wert von 100 € entschuldigen und uns für dein Vertrauen in uns bedanken. Deinen persönlichen Gutschein-Code findest du unten in dieser E-Mail ..."_


Ich bin momentan immer noch vom Root Miller und dem Service von Rose überzeugt ... auch wenn andere das momentan vielleicht anders sehen. Wir warten also mal ab und übrigens ... wir werden weder von Rose gesponsert oder bezahlt


----------



## tt22 (28. Mai 2020)

bardenberger schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan immer noch vom Root Miller und dem Service von Rose überzeugt ... auch wenn andere das momentan vielleicht anders sehen. Wir warten also mal ab und übrigens ... wir werden weder von Rose gesponsert oder bezahlt


 
Habe die Mail auch gerade bekommen. Ich bin ja auch der Meinung, dass Fehler passieren können, allerdings sollte dann auch daran gelegen sein schnellstmöglich zu reagieren.
Evtl wärst du auch nicht mehr so überzeugt, wenn du selbst betroffen wärst, du dich hingelegt hättest und Rose deine Anfragen ignoriert. Jetzt einen 100€ Gutschein zu bekommen ohne großartig weiter beeinträchtigt zu sein ist natürlich gut?

Vom Rad selbst bin ich übrigens auch weiterhin überzeugt ?


----------



## tt22 (28. Mai 2020)

SchulleP schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, dass die Bremsleitung zu kurz montiert war und beim einfedern unter Spannung steht?



Ich denke eher nicht. Evtl hat Rose auch einfach defekte Leitungen geliefert bekommen.
Bei mir ist es ja unter den Kabelbindern an der Kettenstrebe. Bei anderen sind scheinbar andere Stellen betroffen.
Ist auf dem Foto schwer zu erkennen:


----------



## tommy_86 (28. Mai 2020)

Hat jemand ein Bild von dem Bike in Rahmengröße M ?

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User-1 (28. Mai 2020)

Hi,
Kann einer was zum Fahrverhalten vom Bike sagen? Würde mich halt sehr interessieren wie wendig es ist, da 29er...
Dankeschööön


----------



## bardenberger (29. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte noch mal kurz Feedback zum Thema Bremsleitungen geben.


Hatte gestern dann noch einen Anruf von Rose mit der Bitte das Rad nicht mehr zu nutzen und vom Rose-Service überprüfen bzw. reparieren zu lassen. Bei der Rahmenfertigung wurden diese wohl nicht oder zumindest teilweise nicht so entgratet wie es nötig wäre. Hierdurch kann es zu Beschädigungen insbesondere der Bremsleitung kommen. Ab KW 24 gibt es hierfür eine in Deutschland gefertigte Nachrüstlösung, die dann durch Rose entsprechend montiert wird.

Ich fahre seit 30+ Jahren Mountainbike und bin selber seit mehr als 20 Jahren im Bereich Qualitätsmanagement/Qualitätssicherung in leitender Position tätig und aus meiner Sicht kann ich hier sagen, dass Rose aus meiner Sicht einen doch recht guten Job macht.

Natürlich ist jeder Unfall oder auch jeder Nutzungsausfall bedauerlich, aber aus meiner Sicht hat Rose hier zeitnah und kompetent reagiert ... und das auch noch in Corona-Zeiten. Da gibt es ganz andere ... egal ob nun nun riesige börsennotierte Unternehmen oder ach so engagierte Mittelständler.

Vielleicht ist das hier Fehl am Platze ... aber ich würde hier gerne auch noch mal an die Eigenverantwortlichkeiten appellieren ... Mountainbiken ist ein Risikosport, wie auch diverse Winter- und Wassersportarten ... also prüft sowohl euer Material ebenso wie eure Fähigkeiten regelmäßig 

In diesem Sinne ... euch allen eine schöne und verletzungsfreie Saison!


----------



## Shonzo (30. Mai 2020)

User-1 schrieb:


> Würde mich halt sehr interessieren wie wendig es ist, da 29er...



Das würd mich auch interessieren. 27,5 wären mir irgendwie lieber.


----------



## basti22382 (30. Mai 2020)

Also ich bin schon ein paar 29er gefahren. Zur Zeit ein Orbea Laufey Hardtail. 27,5 ist einen tick agiler, das machen auch neuste Geometrien nicht wet. Aber wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat ist es super. Überrollt einfach (fast) alles.


----------



## Shonzo (30. Mai 2020)

basti22382 schrieb:


> Überrollt einfach (fast) alles.



Die Frage ist, ob man das will.


----------



## basti22382 (30. Mai 2020)

Naja, Feedback vom Untergrund bekommst du du schon. Geht halt schneller über Wurzeln und Steine. Es muss etwas mehr überzeugt werden in die Kurve rein. Enge Serpentinen sind kein Problem, Anlieger im Park oder Trails müssen etwas aktiver gefahren werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (4. Juni 2020)

tt22 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei mir die Reifen individuell konfiguriert. Habe bei denen im Shop geschaut, welche Reifen auf Lager sind und dann beim Bestellvorgang den Wunsch in die Kommentarfunktion geschrieben.
> Das hat gut geklappt ?



Wurde das dann verrechnet? Ich hatte vor Jahren ein Neurad beim Händler gekauft und auch individuell noch Kleinigkeiten ändern lassen. Haben sie gemacht, wurde aber nichts vom Neurad verrechnet. Fand ich dann schon etwas schlecht kommuniziert.  Eine SLX/XT statt der NX wäre schon schick.


----------



## tt22 (4. Juni 2020)

Der Preis blieb gleich. Denke Mal, da die original Reifen in etwa gleich teuer waren.


----------



## SchulleP (6. Juni 2020)

Hat inzwischen noch jemand sein bike bekommen und kann was zur angegebenen Lieferzeit und tatsächlichen Liefertermin sagen? Und ggf. zur Performance vom bike.


----------



## tokamk (10. Juni 2020)

Steht zufällig in der BA für welches Fahrergewicht das Rad zugelassen ist?
Das RM 2  würde mich interessieren.


----------



## underdog (10. Juni 2020)

Zulässiges System Gewicht liegt bei 120kg laut Anleitung. Also Bike plus Fahrer(Helm, Rucksack usw.) ist normal, haben fast alle Hersteller in dem Bereich.


----------



## tokamk (10. Juni 2020)

Danke, misst da liege ich ~5 Kilo Drüber. 
Würde das von der einstellbarkeit denn noch gehen oder ist bei 120 Kilo Schluss im Einstellbereich?!


----------



## basti22382 (10. Juni 2020)

Der Einstellbereich wird wahrscheinlich nicht das Problem sein. Denke eher das es Schwierigkeiten gibt bei der Rahmenstabilität, Garantieansprüche...
Wobei ich mir da 5kg nicht als Problem vorstellen kann. Bei 20kg drüber wahrscheinlich eher


----------



## tokamk (10. Juni 2020)

Das hört sich gut an, damit könnte ich leben.
Danke für die Einschätzung


----------



## MTB-LuC (10. Juni 2020)

SchulleP schrieb:


> Hat inzwischen noch jemand sein bike bekommen und kann was zur angegebenen Lieferzeit und tatsächlichen Liefertermin sagen? Und ggf. zur Performance vom bike.



Bei mir sollte der Liefertermin am 27.05. sein. Habe schon eine Mail geschrieben, aber habe seit über einer Woche leider noch keine Rückmeldung.

Rose scheint derzeit massiv überfordert zu sein, ich hoffe sehr für die Kunden und auch für die Mitarbeiterer, dass sich das alles möglichst bald legt.


(Edit 12.06.)
Ich habe heute spontan mein RM in Bocholt abgeholt, nachdem ich vom System eine automatische Nachricht erhalten habe. Vom Service hatte ich bisher noch nichts gehört.

Egal, jetzt habe ich es ja ;-D
Habe nun alles auf mich eingestellt und bin schon ganz heiß auf die erste Tour. Ich werde berichten!


----------



## Koernel (13. Juni 2020)

Hab heute mein Rad abgeholt, bestellt am 07.05. Root Miller 3?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipq (13. Juni 2020)

Koernel schrieb:


> Hab heute mein Rad abgeholt, bestellt am 07.05. Root Miller 3?




Wir wollen Bilder sehen ?


----------



## MTB-LuC (14. Juni 2020)

Die erste Tour heute war mega!

Kurz zu mir und dem Bike. Ich habe mich für das RM3 entschieden, nachdem meine Kumpels bei ihren Bikes (vergleichbare Ausstattung RM2) teilweise hier und da Teileupgrades gemacht haben. Da habe ich mich dann doch für das rundum sorglos Paket entschieden.
Zuvor bin ich auf einem 15 Jahre alten Rose Bike unterwegs gewesen. Das Red Bull Stiffee Three mit 26" Schlappen und 140mm an der Front - ein super agiles und spaßiges Hardtail. Auch nach 15 Jahren Gebrauch noch immer 1a - allerdings habe ich schon lange den Wunsch endlich mit einem Fully die Berge runter zu brettern.
Lange habe ich hin und her überlegt zwischen 27,5 und 29. Das Trek Remedy war der heißeste Kandidat, welchen ich auch eigentlich haben wollte, aber kurzfristig dann überall ausverkauft war. Und dann wurde das RM vorgestellt und das Gesamtpaket sah extrem passend aus. Nach dem Probesitzen habe ich mir direkt eins bestellt.
Ich bin 1,78m mit etwa 65kg - bestellt habe ich mir das RM3 in Größe M.

Erster Eindruck
Das Bike wollte ich direkt auf einer Strecke ausprobieren, wo alles dabei ist. 37km mit 820hm auf und ab. Von Wald Autobahnen über Asphalt bis zu den feinsten Singletrails und auch kurzen DH Passagen alles dabei.
Ich versuche hier einmal die Eigenschaften zu beschreiben, die vorallem mich bei dem Kauf etwas haben zögern lassen.
Da ich immer super viel Spaß mit meinem 26er hatte, war ich mir total unsicher, ob 29" wirklich etwas für mich sind. Auf dem Parkplatz das Bike testen hat natürlich nur bedingt geholfen. Ein gänzlich anderes 29er zu fahren ist auch nicht eins zu eins übertragbar. Daher gingen die Überlegungen ständig zwischen 27,5 und 29 hin und her. Sicher war ich mir zu keinem Zeitpunkt. Am Ende hatte mich das Gesamtpaket des RM überzeugt und ich habe es einfach "blind" bestellt.
Alle Zweifel haben sich als unbegründet herausgestellt. Das Root Miller hat auf der Tour mega viel Spaß gemacht. Es ist schnell und trotz 29er für meinen Geschmack sehr verspielt. Es lädt richtig dazu ein mit der Strecke zu spielen und sich kleine Kicker zu suchen, flink durch die Kurven zu schießen oder super spaßig die DH-Parts runter zu ballern. Ich finde es mega! Die 150mm schlucken natürlich ein wenig was weg, aber trotzdem hat das Bike genug Pop um solche Spielereien zu machen.

Der Hinterbau scheint gelungen zu sein. Das RM klettert extrem gut, ein störendes Wippen konnte ich nicht ausmachen. Die Plattformdämpfung habe ich zu keiner Zeit benötigt und daher auch nicht verwendet. Soweit ich es beurteilen kann, hat der Hinterbau sensibel gearbeitet und in ruppigen Szenarien mir Fahrmanöver ermöglicht, die ich mit meinem Hardtail nie hätte machen können.

Der Sitzwinkel wird definitiv flacher sein, als auf dem Papier angegeben. Den Sattel hatte ich zentriert auf der Schiene ausgerichtet, daher wäre noch Raum zum anpassen. Nichtsdesto trotz war die Position sehr angenehm und zum Klettern ausreichend steil.

Das einzige, was mir aufgefallen ist wäre, dass der niedrigste Gang ggf noch nicht niedrig genug ist für extrem steile Passagen. Hier muss man schon ordentlich drücken, damit man nicht gezwungen wird zum absteigen. Eventuell bin ich aber auch von der alten 3x9 Schaltung verwöhnt, welche eine wesentlich niedrigeren Gang ermöglicht hatte. Es könnte sein, dass ich mich noch daran gewöhne. Ansonsten - wer viele sehr steile Anstiege macht, der sollte über die neue Eagle 2021 Version nachdenken und diese ggf als Sonderwunsch angeben. Ich war hierfür leider einen Monat zu früh mit der Bestellung. Aber wie gesagt - das ist sehr subjektiv und ggf Gewöhnungssache.

Alles in allem bin ich super zufrieden und glücklich, dass ich mich für das RM entschieden habe. Damit habe ich für meine Bedürfnisse alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## lennard12_08 (14. Juni 2020)

Wollte mir das RM 2 holen kann mich aber nicht für eine Farbe entscheiden. Wie siht das Matt Aurora denn in echt aus. Im Internet sieht es mal Lila und mal dunkel Blau aus...


----------



## bardenberger (14. Juni 2020)

Matt Aurora verändert sich je nach Lichteinfall ... von dunkelblau bis dinkelviolett, erscheint u.U. sogar leicht fluoreszierend. Auf jeden Fall eine sehr interessante Farbe und passt auch gut zu den meist schwarzen Anbauteilen beim RM 2. Uns gefällt es auf jeden Fall und auch im Realvergleich mit den anderen Farben ist Matt Aurora unser Favorit.


----------



## lennard12_08 (14. Juni 2020)

bardenberger schrieb:


> Matt Aurora verändert sich je nach Lichteinfall ... von dunkelblau bis dinkelviolett, erscheint u.U. sogar leicht fluoreszierend. Auf jeden Fall eine sehr interessante Farbe und passt auch gut zu den meist schwarzen Anbauteilen beim RM 2. Uns gefällt es auf jeden Fall und auch im Realvergleich mit den anderen Farben ist Matt Aurora unser Favorit.


Haben Sie vielleicht Fotos?


----------



## Deleted 313165 (15. Juni 2020)

Ich habe mal bei Rose angefragt, ob ich die Bremsen und die Sattelstütze individuell konfigurieren könnte (die Parts haben sie im Online-Shop), weil ich hier schon öfters so was Ähnliches gelesen habe.
Das war die Antwort von Rose:



Warum geht es bei manchen und bei anderen wieder nicht? :/


----------



## Kickaxe (15. Juni 2020)

ThomasWischer schrieb:


> Warum geht es bei manchen und bei anderen wieder nicht? :/


Das frage ich mich auch. Bin ebenso wie du von der Antwort ziemlich enttäuscht:
"Hi,

das können wir aktuell noch nicht genau sagen.

Aktuell haben wir, passend für dieses Rad, alternativ die Bremsen im Konfigurator und eine Magura MT7 Carbotec (120,00€ Aufpreis).

Die Guide G2 RSC ist sehr empfehlenswert, ich fahre seit ca. 18 Jahren MTB und hatte bisher noch keine bessere Bremse am Rad."


----------



## TilmannG (15. Juni 2020)

Ich konnte beim Kauf aller bikes (5)* telefonisch* konfigurieren. Es wäre sehr schade, wenn das nicht mehr geht. Für mich war diese individuelle Konfiguration meist ausschlaggebend für die Kaufentscheidung bei Rose.
Bikes (Thrill Hill) die noch einen Umwerfer (2x12) ermöglichen würden, kann man dann also auch nur noch 1fach kaufen.

Aktuell geht bei denen wohl einiges durcheinander: Nimmt man ihre Kundenumfrage ernst, die gerade die letzten Rennrad-Käufer erhalten haben, dann ist ein online-Kauf nur möglich, wenn man mindestens einmal den store in Bocholt besucht hat. Auf diesen Fehler in den Umfrage habe ich umgehend und freundlich aufmerksam gemacht, eine Reaktion gab es nicht.


----------



## chiggedi (15. Juni 2020)

konnte vor 3 Jahren auch telefonisch alles frei konfigurieren. Einfach mal telefonisch probieren? Hotline jkönnte natürlich überlastet sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ziploader (15. Juni 2020)

Habe vor einem Monat im Laden konfiguriert und ausserhalb der Webseite anpassen lassen. Andere Sattelstütze und andere Reifen.


----------



## 93_Tim (17. Juni 2020)

Hi alle, 

habe mir heute das Root Miller im Store in München angeschaut. 
Der Grund für die langen Lieferzeiten sei wohl eine Führung im Tretlager die unbedingt neu geliefert werden muss weil die alte anscheinend den Bremsschlauch am Hinterrad beschädigt hat...

Aktuell steht die Lieferzeit online bei 9 Wochen und auch im Store konnte mir der Mitarbeiter leider absolut keine Auskunft geben wie lange die Lieferzeit nun sei oder nicht sei. 
Er meinte eher dass es sogar noch länger als die angegebenen 9 Wochen sein könnte... 

Wie sind bei euch die Erfahrungen von der Lieferzeit? 
Mich kitzelt es unfassbar in den Fingern allerdings sind mir 8-9 Wochen einfach vieel zu lange zu warten...

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## underdog (17. Juni 2020)

93_Tim schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> habe mir heute das Root Miller im Store in München angeschaut.
> Der Grund für die langen Lieferzeiten sei wohl eine Führung im Tretlager die unbedingt neu geliefert werden muss weil die alte anscheinend den Bremsschlauch am Hinterrad beschädigt hat...
> ...



Laut meinem Verkäufer des Vertrauens stimmt das wohl nicht! Das Root Miller und das Ground Control sind wohl so gut eingeschlagen, das sie zeitweise erst mal auf 4-5 Monate nicht lieferbar sein werden?. Einzelne Größen sind aktuell wohl noch lieferbar und es kommen wohl weitere Rahmen in den nächsten 2 Wochen, aber die sind wohl zum Teil schon Verkauf.
Ansonsten fehlen wohl Teile die erst in 6-8 Wochen wieder rein kommen.

Das mit der Leitungsführung hat wohl die Produktion etwas verzögert, aber die läuft wohl wieder und jetzt werden zurückgerufene Kunden Bikes umgebaut, das weiß ich weil ich mein Ground Conzrol zum Umbau heute abgegeben habe in Bocholt.


----------



## tokamk (17. Juni 2020)

Puhh, habe gerade mal nach Terminen in Bocholt geschaut um mir das RM2 und GC3 Anzugucken.
frühester Termin ist 28.07....


----------



## underdog (17. Juni 2020)

tokamk schrieb:


> Puhh, habe gerade mal nach Terminen in Bocholt geschaut um mir das RM2 unf GC3 Anzugucken.
> frühester Termin ist 28.07....



für eine Beratung? Zum anschauen musst du keinen Termin machen!


----------



## tokamk (17. Juni 2020)

Ja Beratung, würde auch gerne mal Probe rollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti22382 (17. Juni 2020)

Wir waren vor einiger Zeit dort, konnten auch ohne Termin eine Probefahrt machen


----------



## tokamk (17. Juni 2020)

Hört sich gut an habe nächste Woch 2 Tage frei, versuch dann morgens mal mein Glück


----------



## tokamk (18. Juni 2020)

Noch eine blöde Frage, ich habe damit noch keine Erfahrung.
Wie wir die  Rose Dropper Sattelstütze angesteuert? remote vom lenker aus ?
Auf den Bildern sieht mein Laienauge nichts was darauf shliessen lässt.


----------



## underdog (18. Juni 2020)

tokamk schrieb:


> Noch eine blöde Frage, ich habe damit noch keine Erfahrung.
> Wie wir die  Rose Dropper Sattelstütze angesteuert? remote vom lenker aus ?
> Auf den Bildern sieht mein Laienauge nichts was darauf shliessen lässt.



ja mit Remote links unterm Lenker


----------



## SchulleP (18. Juni 2020)

93_Tim schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> habe mir heute das Root Miller im Store in München angeschaut.
> Der Grund für die langen Lieferzeiten sei wohl eine Führung im Tretlager die unbedingt neu geliefert werden muss weil die alte anscheinend den Bremsschlauch am Hinterrad beschädigt hat...
> ...




Also ich habe am 11 Mai bestellt und mein voraussichtlicher Montagetermin ist 15.08.. Die Lieferzeit auf der Homepage war vor ein paar Tagen auch noch bei 13 Wochen. Von daher hoffe ich, dass es jetzt eher kürzer als länger dauert .


----------



## lennard12_08 (18. Juni 2020)

Wie sieht das mit der Größe aus ich bin 190cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 90-91cm reicht da ein L oder doch eher XL


----------



## flowMeister (18. Juni 2020)

lennard12_08 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit der Größe aus ich bin 190cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 90-91cm reicht da ein L oder doch eher XL


XL. Ich fahre mit 185cm und ungefähr gleicher Schrittlänge das L. Das XL hatte ich probegefahren und wäre wohl auch ok gewesen. Kannst ja die Geo auch mal mit einem YT Jeffsy oder Santa Cruz Hightower vergleichen, die raten bei deiner Größe dann zu XL. Die Rose Empfehlung ist etwas seltsam.

Ich konnte damals beim XL leider nicht den Dropper Post verstellen, und man kann zumindest den Rose Dropper nicht besonders weit in den Rahmen schieben. Konfiguriere auf jeden Fall mehr Spacer für den Vorbau, da hatte ich leider nicht dran gedacht. So ist es bei L schon sportlich, mir gefällt es aber auch.


----------



## flowMeister (18. Juni 2020)

das Tool könnte auch nützlich sein:
https://geometrygeeks.bike/compare/...ler-2020-xl,santa-cruz-hightower-2020-xl-low/


----------



## Zutroy117 (18. Juni 2020)

Ich bin bzgl. der Rahmengröße gerade etwas unsicher. Welche Größe sollte man bei 188cm und einer SL von 89 nehmen, L oder XL? Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## SchulleP (18. Juni 2020)

Zutroy117 schrieb:


> Ich bin bzgl. der Rahmengröße gerade etwas unsicher. Welche Größe sollte man bei 188cm und einer SL von 89 nehmen, L oder XL? Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.



hab mit genau den gleichen Maßen XL genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 93_Tim (18. Juni 2020)

flowMeister schrieb:


> das Tool könnte auch nützlich sein:
> https://geometrygeeks.bike/compare/...ler-2020-xl,santa-cruz-hightower-2020-xl-low/


Voll gut! Vielen Dank! 

Und danke für die Infos bzgl. den Lieferzeiten!  Werd mir glaub trotzdem eins bestellen und hoffen, dass es schneller kommt ?


----------



## Zutroy117 (18. Juni 2020)

SchulleP schrieb:


> hab mit genau den gleichen Maßen XL genommen.



Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe. Hat ein L bei dir gar nicht gepasst?


----------



## SchulleP (18. Juni 2020)

Zutroy117 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe. Hat ein L bei dir gar nicht gepasst?


Habe kein L probiert. Ich wollte ein langes bike und bis auf die Länge vom sattelrohr hatte ich auch keine Bedenken. Da ich die 170er stütze beim Testen noch 2 Cm rausziehen konnte war auch das kein Problem.


----------



## holunder00 (19. Juni 2020)

Ich stell mal die selbe Frage in den Raum.

Bin 185cm groß mit 85cm Schrittlänge.

Größe L oder XL?

Grüße


----------



## lennard12_08 (19. Juni 2020)

holunder00 schrieb:


> Ich stell mal die selbe Frage in den Raum.
> 
> Bin 185cm groß mit 85cm Schrittlänge.
> 
> ...


bei deiner Größe  würde ich definitiv L nehmen


----------



## tokamk (21. Juni 2020)

Puhh mittlerweile 16 Wochen Lieferzeit.
Verschiebe die Anschaffung auf ende des Jahres.
Werd trotzdem mal proberollen.
Vielleicht lohnt sich das preislich auch wenn ich dann ein "altes" Bike kaufe


----------



## Pommes01 (23. Juni 2020)

tokamk schrieb:


> Vielleicht lohnt sich das preislich auch wenn ich dann ein "altes" Bike kaufe



oder das Bike ist bis dahin komplett ausverkauft, was ich bei der momentanen Marktlage nicht für ausgeschlossen halte


----------



## Pommes01 (25. Juni 2020)

Hat hier jemand das RM1 bestellt?

-Hier stand Mist-


----------



## BikenderBayer (25. Juni 2020)

Grau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jab95 (25. Juni 2020)

Du meinst bestimmt Olive


----------



## Panscher (26. Juni 2020)

Habe gestern auf meine Anfrage wann das Root Miller wieder verfügbar ist die Antwort bekommen das dies vermutlich im Oktober/November der fall sei. Schade das ist mir definitiv zu lange!


----------



## 93_Tim (28. Juni 2020)

Panscher schrieb:


> Habe gestern auf meine Anfrage wann das Root Miller wieder verfügbar ist die Antwort bekommen das dies vermutlich im Oktober/November der fall sei. Schade das ist mir definitiv zu lange!


kann ich verstehen... bin auch gerade schwer am suchen....
hast du schon eine Alternative im ähnlichen Preisbereich und Ausstattung wie das RM2?


----------



## skreetzh1dda (28. Juni 2020)

93_Tim schrieb:


> kann ich verstehen... bin auch gerade schwer am suchen....
> hast du schon eine Alternative im ähnlichen Preisbereich und Ausstattung wie das RM2?


da kannschd lang suchn


----------



## Panscher (28. Juni 2020)

93_Tim schrieb:


> kann ich verstehen... bin auch gerade schwer am suchen....
> hast du schon eine Alternative im ähnlichen Preisbereich und Ausstattung wie das RM2?



Nein hab da leider nicht wirklich was gefunden... das Glen von Last stand allerdings auch ziemlich weit oben auf der „habenwill“ Liste. Da das RM jetzt ewig nicht verfügbar ist war die Entscheidung relativ schnell getroffen


----------



## MattiMatti90 (29. Juni 2020)

Panscher schrieb:


> Habe gestern auf meine Anfrage wann das Root Miller wieder verfügbar ist die Antwort bekommen das dies vermutlich im Oktober/November der fall sei. Schade das ist mir definitiv zu lange!



Im Konfigurator auf der HP ist aber 13Wo angegeben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowMeister (29. Juni 2020)

Hat noch jemand das Bike wegen Rückruf (Bremsen...) eingeschickt? Ich habe meins immer noch nicht wieder, was meine Stimmung täglich weiter senkt....
Angeblich hätten neue Teile in KW24 kommen sollen, aber das hat offensichtlich nicht geklappt....


----------



## bardenberger (29. Juni 2020)

flowMeister schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Bike wegen Rückruf (Bremsen...) eingeschickt? Ich habe meins immer noch nicht wieder, was meine Stimmung täglich weiter senkt....
> Angeblich hätten neue Teile in KW24 kommen sollen, aber das hat offensichtlich nicht geklappt....



Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte unser Root Miller am 6. Juni 2020 in Bocholt abgegeben und gerade letzten Freitag abgeholt ... so weit also alles gut. Ich hatte allerdings aktiv per Email nachgefragt und hatte bei der Rückmeldung ein bisschen das Gefühl, dass das Rad schon einige Zeit fertig war. Mein Tipp also ... einfach mal nachfragen.


----------



## flowMeister (29. Juni 2020)

Habe gerade den Anruf bekommen, dass es wieder zurück im Shop ist. Hatte natürlich schon mehrfach nachgefragt


----------



## Panscher (29. Juni 2020)

MattiMatti90 schrieb:


> Im Konfigurator auf der HP ist aber 13Wo angegeben ?



Naja in 13 Wochen ist doch schon Oktober


----------



## lennard12_08 (29. Juni 2020)

hatte mega Glück und habe das Root Miller 2 als "Ausstellunsgstück" bekommen dass schon die nächsten Tage versendet werden soll


----------



## tokamk (29. Juni 2020)

Da hast Du echt Glück gehabt.. hoffe Du konntest auch nich ein bisschen Sparen.
Über ein paar Fotos und einen Fahrbericht um uns den Hals lang zu machen wären auch ned schlecht.


----------



## SchulleP (3. Juli 2020)

Für die, die sich für ein RM2 XL interessieren und nicht lange warten wollen:






						ROSE Root Miller 2 29" Ausstellungsrad Größe: XL kaufen | ROSE Bikes
					

ROSE Root Miller 2 29" Ausstellungsrad Größe: XL bei ROSE Bikes. ★ Individueller Service ★ Schnelle Lieferung ★ Über 110 Jahre Tradition. Überzeuge dich selbst!




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Und noch eine Frage an diejenigen die schon ein Bike besitzen: Welchen Standard hat der Steuersatz? Ich überlege irgendwann evtl. einen Winkelsteuersatz einzubauen (-1°), falls möglich.


----------



## Pommes01 (3. Juli 2020)

@SchulleP 

Das ist ein Trugschluss, da steht nämlich durchgehend "ausverkauft".


----------



## SchulleP (3. Juli 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> @SchulleP
> 
> Das ist ein Trugschluss, da steht nämlich durchgehend "ausverkauft".



oh, danke. Da war ich wohl zu voreilig.


----------



## lennard12_08 (3. Juli 2020)

Root Miller ist schon angekommen. War super verpackt und sehr einfach aufzubauen. Musste lediglich den Lenker ausrichten, Pedalen anschrauben, Bremse und Federung einstellen und schon ging es los. Erster Eindruck war einfach wow, optisch ist das Root Miller in Olivgrün einfach geil. Zum Fahrverhalten kann ich noch keine besonders gute Einschätzung geben, da ich erstens noch nicht wirklich viele Erfahrungen mit Fullys gemacht habe und ich erst eine kurze Runde gedreht habe. Dennoch hat die erste Fahrt extrem viel Bock gemacht. Bergauf ging es erstaunlich gut und Bergab war es eine Macht. Da ich nur Hardtail gewohnt bin, hat es sich so angefühlt als wenn ich über alle Wurzeln fliegen kann  Einfach geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Digitalex (4. Juli 2020)

Hey Leute,
meine Antwort vom Rose Service bzgl. Custom-Wünsche war, dass diese in üblicher Form bestimmt wieder möglich sein werden, wenn die coronabedingten Lieferengpässe nicht mehr vorhanden, die Rufrufaktionen und die bereits getätigten Bestellungen abgearbeitet sind. Wann dies der Fall ist, konnte er mir aber nicht sagen.

Hat jemand sein Root Miller mal gewogen und kann hier Realgewichte der Modelle inkl. der Rahmengröße posten?


----------



## Jab95 (5. Juli 2020)

+ gerne auch noch mehr Bilder


----------



## Typeon (5. Juli 2020)

Servus,
ich hatte auch Kontakt mit den Service. Auf meiner Rechnung stand Liefertermin Anfang August. 
Hatte zunächst wegen einen Upgrade der Laufräder angefragt, was aber eine weitere Verzögerung von 2 Monaten zur Folge gehabt hätte. 
Zudem habe ich dann erfahren, dass die Kurbeln mit 32er Kettenblatt des RM2 erst im September geliefert werden und da dann auch erst das Bike aufgebaut und verschickt wird. 
Jetzt bauen Sie mir ein 34er Kettenblatt ein, so dass der Liefertermin von Anfang August gehalten werden kann.
Könnte für alle Interessant sein, die ihr Bike möglichst bald haben wollen


----------



## SchulleP (5. Juli 2020)

Typeon schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich hatte auch Kontakt mit den Service. Auf meiner Rechnung stand Liefertermin Anfang August.
> Hatte zunächst wegen einen Upgrade der Laufräder angefragt, was aber eine weitere Verzögerung von 2 Monaten zur Folge gehabt hätte.
> Zudem habe ich dann erfahren, dass die Kurbeln mit 32er Kettenblatt des RM2 erst im September geliefert werden und da dann auch erst das Bike aufgebaut und verschickt wird.
> ...



Welches Laufradupgrade wolltest du denn? Ich habe E1700 und die normale Kurbel + 30er Kettenblatt als Austausch. Direkt Kurbel mit 30er Blatt ging angeblich nicht. Liefertermin ist bei mir 15. August und wurde mir vom Verkäufer auch nochmal bestätigt.


----------



## Typeon (5. Juli 2020)

Ah ok. Ich hatte die M1700 angefragt. Und bei meiner Antwort dann geschrieben, dass ich das Rad so bald wie möglich haben möchte. Daraufhin haben Sie mir die Option mit 34er Kettenblatt angeboten. Das Bike soll dann in der letzten Juli Woche aufgebaut und verschickt werden. Also kommt es wahrscheinlich Anfang August an.


----------



## Kickaxe (5. Juli 2020)

Typeon schrieb:


> Das Bike soll dann in der letzten Juli Woche aufgebaut und verschickt werden. Also kommt es wahrscheinlich Anfang August an.


Wann hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## MattiMatti90 (5. Juli 2020)

Ich benötige Eure Hilfe für die Konfiguration meines RM3! Denkt ihr der Aufpreis lohnt sich für die DT Swiss XM1501? Für Hilfe/Anregungen bin ich dankbar ?


----------



## skreetzh1dda (5. Juli 2020)

MattiMatti90 schrieb:


> Ich benötige Eure Hilfe für die Konfiguration meines RM3! Denkt ihr der Aufpreis lohnt sich für die DT Swiss XM1501? Für Hilfe/Anregungen bin ich dankbar ?


Eine Frage die dir so kein Mensch der Welt beantworten kann


----------



## MattiMatti90 (5. Juli 2020)

Ok dann anders. Wären Euch die 237€ Aufpreis Wert, wenn man von einem besseren Laufradsatz im Bezig auf Gewicht & Qualität ausgeht? Vgl m1700 und xm1501?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Typeon (5. Juli 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn bestellt?


Am 4. Mai


----------



## BikenderBayer (5. Juli 2020)

Das passt zu den Angaben zu meiner Bestellung. 23.5. bestellt, aktuell ist der 14. August als Liefertermin genannt. Laut Chat von vorgestern mit Rose sollte das mit +/- weniger Tage auch klappen. Bin gespannt...


----------



## Tim_H_ (6. Juli 2020)

Ich bin mal gespannt... habe am 14.07 einen Beratungstermin für das Root Miller und würde es dann an dem Tag auch bestellen :S

Ich hoffe mal, dass die Lieferzeit nicht allzu extrem ausfällt, sie ist ja mittlwerweile (im Online Shop) von 16 Wochen auf 11 Wochen herunter gegangen. Vielleicht geht sie ja noch ein bisschen weiter runter :/

Würde gerne noch bevor das schlechte Wetter kommt das Bike mein eigen nennen  da spielt  das Glück wohl auch in gewisser Weise eine Rolle.


----------



## 93_Tim (7. Juli 2020)

Hatte mir am 19. Juni das RM2 mit 8-13 Wochen lieferzeit bestellt 
In der Bestellbestätigung stand dann, dass der Liefertermin erst im !!Januar 2021!! sein wird.
Daraufhin direkt eine Mail geschrieben ob das ein Fehler ist oder deren ernst. Hier nun die Antwort:

So wie es aktuell aussieht wird der Rahmen erst ab Januar 2021 wieder verfügbar.
Sorry das ich keine besseren Infos für dich habe.

Dann werd ichs wohl Stornieren. Schade marmelade 
Hatte mich wirklich drauf gefreut


----------



## Tim_H_ (7. Juli 2020)

93_Tim schrieb:


> Hatte mir am 19. Juni das RM2 mit 8-13 Wochen lieferzeit bestellt
> In der Bestellbestätigung stand dann, dass der Liefertermin erst im !!Januar 2021!! sein wird.
> Daraufhin direkt eine Mail geschrieben ob das ein Fehler ist oder deren ernst. Hier nun die Antwort:
> 
> ...


Uff... das hört sich ja garnicht gut an :/ 
Mhhh werde aber trotzdem den Beratungstermin am 14.07 wahrnehmen und mal abwarten was das Personal vor Ort erzählt...
Trotzdem danke für die ernüchternde Infotmation


----------



## Pommes01 (7. Juli 2020)

SosseFan9163 schrieb:


> Mhhh werde aber trotzdem den Beratungstermin am 14.07 wahrnehmen und mal abwarten was das Personal vor Ort erzählt...



Bitte Rückmeldung hier geben. Die Lieferzeiten auf der Homepage werden momentan weder für das RM noch für das GC angezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 93_Tim (7. Juli 2020)

SosseFan9163 schrieb:


> Uff... das hört sich ja garnicht gut an :/
> Mhhh werde aber trotzdem den Beratungstermin am 14.07 wahrnehmen und mal abwarten was das Personal vor Ort erzählt...
> Trotzdem danke für die ernüchternde Infotmation


Jaa berichte dann mal
in welchem Store hast du deinen Beratungstermin?
In München hat mir der Verkäufer leider nur die Website aufgemacht und mich durch den stinknormalen Bestellvorgang geführt. Auf die Frage wie lange es denn dauern würde bis das Bike evtl. fertig is kam "keine Ahnung... kann 8 Wochen dauern aber auch länger..."
Sehr ernüchternd alles... leider
Vielleicht bestelle ich mir dann das RM dann wenn das 2021er da ist, weil dann im Januar ein "veraltetes" Bike zum stinknormalen Preis zu kaufen ist meiner Meinung nach schwachsinn...


----------



## Pommes01 (7. Juli 2020)

Mir wurde per Email mitgeteilt, dass das Root Miller für 2021 unverändert bleibt.


----------



## Zweitopf (8. Juli 2020)

93_Tim schrieb:


> Jaa berichte dann mal
> in welchem Store hast du deinen Beratungstermin?
> In München hat mir der Verkäufer leider nur die Website aufgemacht und mich durch den stinknormalen Bestellvorgang geführt. Auf die Frage wie lange es denn dauern würde bis das Bike evtl. fertig is kam "keine Ahnung... kann 8 Wochen dauern aber auch länger..."
> Sehr ernüchternd alles... leider
> Vielleicht bestelle ich mir dann das RM dann wenn das 2021er da ist, weil dann im Januar ein "veraltetes" Bike zum stinknormalen Preis zu kaufen ist meiner Meinung nach schwachsinn...



Du wirst kein 2021 erleben. Rose verändert nicht jedes Jahr aufs Neue ihre Räder sondern lässt sie ca 3 Jahre durchlaufen bevor was neues kommt.


----------



## underdog (8. Juli 2020)

Zweitopf schrieb:


> Du wirst kein 2021 erleben. Rose verändert nicht jedes Jahr aufs Neue ihre Räder sondern lässt sie ca 3 Jahre durchlaufen bevor was neues kommt.


Der Rahmen ist ja auch erst im Mai komplett neu gekommen und die Parts werden sicherlich auf dem aktuellen Stand sein im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Stevensf9 (8. Juli 2020)

Ok, also würde ich, wenn ich jetzt eins bestelle, aber erst 2021 bekomme, dann die neue GX Eagle dran haben?


----------



## MTB-LuC (8. Juli 2020)

Typeon schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt bauen Sie mir ein 34er Kettenblatt ein, so dass der Liefertermin von Anfang August gehalten werden kann.
> Könnte für alle Interessant sein, die ihr Bike möglichst bald haben wollen



Ich empfand bereits das 32er Kettenblatt bei steilen Rampen als zu hoch - bin trainiert und 65kg. Persönlich werde ich ggf noch auf ein 30er Blatt wechseln.


----------



## flowMeister (8. Juli 2020)

MTB-LuC schrieb:


> Ich empfand bereits das 32er Kettenblatt bei steilen Rampen als zu hoch - bin trainiert und 65kg. Persönlich werde ich ggf noch auf ein 30er Blatt wechseln.


sehe ich auch so


----------



## Typeon (8. Juli 2020)

MTB-LuC schrieb:


> Ich empfand bereits das 32er Kettenblatt bei steilen Rampen als zu hoch - bin trainiert und 65kg. Persönlich werde ich ggf noch auf ein 30er Blatt wechseln.



Ich persönlich komme mit einen 32er gut klar. 
34er ist schon grenzwertig. Da das Bike aber für meine Freundin ist, hätte ich eh auf ein 30er gewechselt.


----------



## Tim_H_ (15. Juli 2020)

Gestern war es dann soweit mit dem Beratungstermin in Bocholt :S

Habe jetzt das Root Miller 2 in S und Matt Aurora bestellt.

Aber auf die Frage was denn alles momentan unter den gegebenen Umständen möglich wäre an Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten kam leider die ernüchternde Antwort, dass "nur was im Onlinekonfigurator angegeben ist zur Auswahl stünde und sie momentan dazu aufgefordert sind keine Extrawünsche zu Konfigurieren und wenn man doch etwas unbedingt haben will was nicht im Konfigurator ist dann zahlt man einen hohen Aufpreis" :/

Eigentlich wollte ich ja die Gabel und Dämpfer upgraden auf die Ultimatereihe, ein 34er Kettenblatt montieren lassen und die Kassette+Umwerfer auf die 2021er Variante upgraden, werde aber auf jedenfall noch mal nachhaken ob es nicht doch irgendwie möglich sei ohne imenshohen aufpreis.

Und zu guter letzt das Thema Lieferzeit...
Der Verkäufer meinte zu mir es wird wahrscheinich November werden, er könne mir aber Ende August Anfang September ein genaueres Datum nennen


----------



## Stevensf9 (16. Juli 2020)

Ich bin am Samstag in Posthausen, mal sehen, was sie mir da so erzählen... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pommes01 (16. Juli 2020)

Bin ich blind oder wurde der Online Konfigurator abgeschalten?


----------



## skreetzh1dda (16. Juli 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> Bin ich blind oder wurde der Online Konfigurator abgeschalten?


Grad geguckt, vermutlich sind wir beide blind


----------



## BikenderBayer (16. Juli 2020)

Angeblich wurde der zumindest vorübergehend deaktiviert, um die Lieferzeiten durch "Standardmodelle" zu verkürzen...


----------



## skreetzh1dda (16. Juli 2020)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Angeblich wurde der zumindest vorübergehend deaktiviert, um die Lieferzeiten durch "Standardmodelle" zu verkürzen...


Macht ja durchaus Sinn, die können sich vor Nachfrage ja ohnehin nicht retten und die Bikes sind sowieso sinnvoll konfiguriert


----------



## BikenderBayer (16. Juli 2020)

Bin trotzdem froh, dass ich noch ein bisschen was konfigurieren konnte. Solange sie meinen Liefertermin halbwegs halten...


----------



## skreetzh1dda (16. Juli 2020)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Bin trotzdem froh, dass ich noch ein bisschen was konfigurieren konnte. Solange sie meinen Liefertermin halbwegs halten...


Natürlich, der Konfigurator ist ja auch was feines. Ne kurze Lieferzeit aber auch


----------



## Kickaxe (17. Juli 2020)

Hi,

ist denn jemand von euch, der/die schon das Root Miller hat, im Raum Karlsruhe? inklusive Freiburg, Stuttgart, Pfalz und Frankfurt, und hat das Bike in M oder L? Ich würde sehr gerne Probesitzen, wenn das möglich wäre ?


----------



## lennoxxx (18. Juli 2020)

Hey,
ich habe das Root Miller 2 und müsste mein Vorderad ausbauen, bin aber irgendwie zu blöd^^. Ich kenne das nur mit einem Schnellspanner, der ist aber bei dem Bike nicht vorhanden... Kann jemand mir erklären wie das geht?


----------



## skreetzh1dda (18. Juli 2020)

lennoxxx schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich habe das Root Miller 2 und müsste mein Vorderad ausbauen, bin aber irgendwie zu blöd^^. Ich kenne das nur mit einem Schnellspanner, der ist aber bei dem Bike nicht vorhanden... Kann jemand mir erklären wie das geht?


Kenne jetzt nicht die spezifische Steckachse, gibt da manchmal auch Unterschiede, so verbaut Giant oft einen Drückmechanismus um die Steckachse lösen zu können. idR ist es aber wie eine Schraube, musst Du (ggfs mit einem Inbus) losschrauben und rausziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennoxxx (18. Juli 2020)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Kenne jetzt nicht die spezifische Steckachse, gibt da manchmal auch Unterschiede, so verbaut Giant oft einen Drückmechanismus um die Steckachse lösen zu können. idR ist es aber wie eine Schraube, musst Du (ggfs mit einem Inbus) losschrauben und rausziehen.








						Trail MTBs für Offroad-Abenteurer | Dein Traumbike bei ROSE Bikes
					

Unsere Trail MTBs suchen neuen Wirkungskreis! Vollgefederte Universalgenies für Spaß am puren Fahren und abenteuerliche Stunden abseits derA Straße!




					www.rosebikes.de
				



hier nochmal ein Link. Ich habe schon versucht mit dem Inbus zu lösen aber die ist Bombenfest, deswegen wollte ich fragen bevor ich was kaputt mache.


----------



## underdog (18. Juli 2020)

lennoxxx schrieb:


> Trail MTBs für Offroad-Abenteurer | Dein Traumbike bei ROSE Bikes
> 
> 
> Unsere Trail MTBs suchen neuen Wirkungskreis! Vollgefederte Universalgenies für Spaß am puren Fahren und abenteuerliche Stunden abseits derA Straße!
> ...


Das ist am Vorderrad ein normaler 6mm inbus. An der HR Achse kann man den Hebel abziehen und auch für das VR nutzen. Kann natürlich sein das es vorne etwas fest gezogen ist, dann ist der Hebel von der DT Achse etwas kurz.


----------



## Stevensf9 (20. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte am Samstag in Posthausen meine Beratung, die war sehr gut, ausführlich und kompetent. Ich habe dann für meinen Sohnemann ein RM2 in Miami Ice bestellt, die Lieferfrist des Rahmens ist Mitte Januar. Alle Rahmen, die bis Anfang Januar aus Fernost ankommen, sind bereits verkauft. Ich bekomme dann einen Rahmen aus der Lieferung, die für Mitte Januar erwartet wird. Die Abholung wird dann nach erfolgter Montage Mitte/Ende Januar sein. Der Konfigurator ist übrigens bis auf weiteres deaktiviert. Es gibt die Bikes "nur" noch in den vorgegebenen Grundeinstellungen zu kaufen, damit die Lieferfristen gedrückt werden können. Jede Veränderung an den vorgegebenen Ausstattungen würde aktuell eine mehrwöchige Verzögerung beim Auslieferungstermin auslösen. Die drei Ausstattungsvarianten (1 für Einsteiger, 2 als rundumsorglos-Paket und 3 für die Musthaves) seien in sich schlüssig und so gut, dass eigentlich auch gar kein Änderungsbedarf da sei...


----------



## flowMeister (20. Juli 2020)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> . Die drei Ausstattungsvarianten (1 für Einsteiger, 2 als rundumsorglos-Paket und 3 für die Musthaves) seien in sich schlüssig und so gut, dass eigentlich auch gar kein Änderungsbedarf da sei...



Tolle Argumentation, wenn es um Spacer; Lenkerrise etc. geht... immer schön wenn Firmen besser wissen was man will als man selbst 
Aber klar, bei den meisten anderen Versendern kann man auch nicht konfigurieren, und zumindest beim RM2 sehe ich auch keinen Grund, dass man unbedingt etwas tauschen muss. Bin mit den Standardkomponenten sehr happy, gerade für den Preis.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. Juli 2020)

flowMeister schrieb:


> Tolle Argumentation, wenn es um Spacer; Lenkerrise etc. geht... immer schön wenn Firmen besser wissen was man will als man selbst
> Aber klar, bei den meisten anderen Versendern kann man auch nicht konfigurieren, und zumindest beim RM2 sehe ich auch keinen Grund, dass man unbedingt etwas tauschen muss. Bin mit den Standardkomponenten sehr happy, gerade für den Preis.



Naja, am Ende ist es halt ein Versenderbike. Du bekommst als Kunde einen sehr guten Preis, musst aber ein paar Kröten beim Service/Individualität schlucken. Das Fachgeschäft vor Ort kann da vielleicht etwas individueller aufbauen... möchte aber dann auch etwas mehr vom Kuchen abhaben.


----------



## Stevensf9 (20. Juli 2020)

Ja, Preis/Leistung. Das hat den Ausschlag gegeben. Auch wenn Sohnemann dafür die Kröte Lieferung in sechs Monaten schlucken muss. Aber Vorfreude ist ja die schönste Freude. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti22382 (20. Juli 2020)

So, habe nun endlich den Service erreicht und konnte mich bezüglich der Lieferzeit meines am 07.05. bestellten RM2 erkundigen.
Angekündigt war Anfang August und laut Rose wird es nicht erheblich später. In KW32 sollen wohl die fehlenden Teile eintrudeln.
Daumen drücken


----------



## Stevensf9 (24. Juli 2020)

Bei meinem steht jetzt gar kein Datum mehr. Nur noch "Wartet auf die Lieferung von Artikeln." Und Artikelstatus "Rückstand". ??


----------



## MTB-LuC (26. Juli 2020)

Am Gardasee fährt sich das Rad im übrigen genauso gut wie Zuhause


----------



## basti22382 (28. Juli 2020)

In der neuen Ausgabe von Enduro Mtb ist ein schöner Test vom RM3


----------



## playbike (28. Juli 2020)

basti22382 schrieb:


> In der neuen Ausgabe von Enduro Mtb ist ein schöner Test vom RM3


... bei sackt tief in den Federweg...und wippt ordentlich hab ich aufgehört zu lesen. Schade eigentlich. Jeder Test den ich die vergangenen Jahre über Rose Fullys gelesen hatte, hatte das Problem. Irgendwann muss
 das doch besser werden. Aber verkaufen tun sie sich ja anscheinend gut.


----------



## flowMeister (28. Juli 2020)

Vielleicht mal richtig lesen bevor man schon wieder damit aufhört . Da steht "Der Hinterbau sackt zwar *nicht *weg, aber er neigt etwas zum Wippen".


----------



## playbike (28. Juli 2020)

flowMeister schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal richtig lesen bevor man schon wieder damit aufhört . Da steht "Der Hinterbau sackt zwar *nicht *weg, aber er neigt etwas zum Wippen".


Dann klick mal auf das Plus Zeichen beim Bild in der Nähe des Dämpfers. Die wollten das wohl nicht direkt im Text, sondern versteckt mitteilen


----------



## flowMeister (28. Juli 2020)

Da hast du recht, da hätte ich mal alles lesen sollen 
Sagt dann wohl aber mehr über den Test aus als über das Rad. Zumal das Fazit ja positiv ist. Bei mir wippt da auch nicht viel, habe aber auch nicht den Fox Dämpfer.


----------



## User-1 (28. Juli 2020)

In welcher Ausgabe ist das? Denn irgendwie finde ich zumindest im Internet garnichts


----------



## basti22382 (28. Juli 2020)

Enduro Mountainbike Magazin 44
Lad dir am besten die app


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog (29. Juli 2020)

basti22382 schrieb:


> In der neuen Ausgabe von Enduro Mtb ist ein schöner Test vom RM3


hat sich erledigt! hab den Einzeltest nicht realisiert!

Naja es ist halt kein Enduro sonder ein Vielseitiges All-Mountain!


----------



## BikenderBayer (29. Juli 2020)

Genau das will und soll es ja auch sein.


----------



## basti22382 (29. Juli 2020)

Laut dem Test ist es genau das was ich suche. Nächste Woche sollen die fehlenden Teile kommen,dann ist es hoffentlich in 14Tagen bei mir


----------



## User-1 (29. Juli 2020)

Seit ihr euch sicher, das ihr dss Root Miller meint? Ich habe jetzt die App runtergeladen, die 44 Ausgabe geöffnet aber nur ein Test vom Ground Control gefunden


----------



## Tim_H_ (29. Juli 2020)

Du musst weiter vorne schauen und achte mal auf den unteren Text


----------



## basti22382 (29. Juli 2020)

Das GC ist im Trailbike Gruppentest, vom RM ist ein einzel Test drin. Mit dem Honda Helix


----------



## skreetzh1dda (29. Juli 2020)

User-1 schrieb:


> Seit ihr euch sicher, das ihr dss Root Miller meint? Ich habe jetzt die App runtergeladen, die 44 Ausgabe geöffnet aber nur ein Test vom Ground Control gefunden


RM3 wurde definitiv getestet, am Anfang ist eine Inhaltsübersicht, ich sag dir gleich die Seitenzahl


----------



## skreetzh1dda (29. Juli 2020)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> RM3 wurde definitiv getestet, am Anfang ist eine Inhaltsübersicht, ich sag dir gleich die Seitenzahl


Seite 11


----------



## User-1 (29. Juli 2020)

Ich danke euch, habs jetzts endlich gefunden! Man muss es aber auch unbedingt drauf ankommen lassen, wenn man das finden will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jab95 (3. August 2020)

Es kam hier zwar schonmal auf, wollte aber nochmal bestätigen: Die Räder können auch ohne Termin (in Bocholt) bewegt werden. Ich habe sogar spontan vor Ort noch einen Termin, obwohl ja online eigentlich ausgebucht, bekommen & konnte das Rad dann auch Ohne Stress draußen bewegen. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen!  Schwanke jetzt noch zwischen den Größen (L vs XL), mochte beides beim Fahren.


----------



## basti22382 (3. August 2020)

Es scheinen jetzt wohl alle Teile für mein RM2 da zu sein. Termin für den Zusammenbau ist allerdings, laut Rose, erst der 07.09.
Da bin ich dann doch etwas sauer...


----------



## SchulleP (3. August 2020)

basti22382 schrieb:


> Es scheinen jetzt wohl alle Teile für mein RM2 da zu sein. Termin für den Zusammenbau ist allerdings, laut Rose, erst der 07.09.
> Da bin ich dann doch etwas sauer...


Wann war dein Liefertermin im Angebot und dein Bestelldatum? Bei mir steht immer noch verfügbar ab 10.08. im Onlineportal. Bestelldatum 09.05..


----------



## basti22382 (3. August 2020)

Habe am 07.05. bestellt. 
Bei mir steht verfügbar ab 17.09. ?


----------



## skreetzh1dda (3. August 2020)

Und wat soll jetz dit Gemecker? Versandzeiten sind bekanntlich lang aktuell beim RM, Komponenten können nen Unterschied bei Versanddatum machen. Ihr kennt ihr nicht die internen Abläufe und Hintergründe. Also wo ist dat Problem


----------



## basti22382 (3. August 2020)

Das Problem ist, daß als ich bestellt habe 6Wochen Lieferzeit im Netz stand. Habe dann schon den Liefertermin für Anfang August bekommen. Nach Anfrage bei Rose sollte der, eventuell, mitte August werden. 
Nun sind alle Teile da und es wird dann 4 Wochen später. Das ist schon ein Problem. Natürlich gibt es Lieferschwierigkeiten, egal wo. Wenn jetzt Bestellungen gemacht werden, die dann erst Anfang 2021 geliefert werden, kann ich verstehen. Aber nicht wenn ich noch bis Mitte September vertröstet werde obwohl alles da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (3. August 2020)

basti22382 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, daß als ich bestellt habe 6Wochen Lieferzeit im Netz stand. Habe dann schon den Liefertermin für Anfang August bekommen. Nach Anfrage bei Rose sollte der, eventuell, mitte August werden.
> Nun sind alle Teile da und es wird dann 4 Wochen später. Das ist schon ein Problem. Natürlich gibt es Lieferschwierigkeiten, egal wo. Wenn jetzt Bestellungen gemacht werden, die dann erst Anfang 2021 geliefert werden, kann ich verstehen. Aber nicht wenn ich noch bis Mitte September vertröstet werde obwohl alles da ist


Ok, gette ich


----------



## CallMeIshmael (4. August 2020)

basti22382 schrieb:


> Habe am 07.05. bestellt.
> Bei mir steht verfügbar ab 17.09. ?


Bei mir siehts ähnlich aus, Bestellung am 05.05. und Lieferung am 16.09., nur gut, dass ich mein altes Bike noch habe...


----------



## Deleted 553932 (6. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen. Gibt es news zu den Lieferzeiten? 
Meint ihr das man das RM2 auch auf 27.5 bekommt? 
Oder stimmt dann die Geo nicht mehr?


----------



## CallMeIshmael (6. August 2020)

PaveLoww schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Gibt es news zu den Lieferzeiten?
> Meint ihr das man das RM2 auch auf 27.5 bekommt?
> Oder stimmt dann die Geo nicht mehr?


Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das funktioniert oder Sinn macht - dann lieber das Pikes Peak oder? Lieferzeiten haben sich nicht geändert...


----------



## skreetzh1dda (6. August 2020)

PaveLoww schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Gibt es news zu den Lieferzeiten?
> Meint ihr das man das RM2 auch auf 27.5 bekommt?
> Oder stimmt dann die Geo nicht mehr?


Das würde ich auch mal als "äußerst fraglich" abspeichern wollen. Zumal sich mir nicht erschließt, wieso man das wollen sollte (es sei denn man ist sehr klein)


----------



## Deleted 553932 (6. August 2020)

Danke für euer Feedback. 
Klein jaor (174cm) 80iger Schrittlange 
Das wäre auch mein erstes Fully. Nur würde ich lieber die Wendigkeit der 27.5 nehmen anstatt das bessere überrollen der 29iger. 
Pikes Peak sprengt das Budget leider, denn in Black orange optisch klasse Teil.


----------



## MTB-LuC (6. August 2020)

PaveLoww schrieb:


> Danke für euer Feedback.
> Klein jaor (174cm) 80iger Schrittlange
> Das wäre auch mein erstes Fully. Nur würde ich lieber die Wendigkeit der 27.5 nehmen anstatt das bessere überrollen der 29iger.
> Pikes Peak sprengt das Budget leider, denn in Black orange optisch klasse Teil.



Die Diskussion bzgl Wendigkeit hat sich bei meinem RM in Luft aufgelöst. Ich komme von einem verrückt wendigen 26" Hardtail und bin nun mit dem RM3 unterwegs. Ich bin absolut begeistert vom Fahrverhalten und es macht soooo viel Spaß damit. Einbußen bzgl Wendigkeit... Glaube um das zu spüren muss man echt ein krasses Level fahren. Ich jedenfalls habe unendlich Spaß auf dem Trail und kann auch mit dem Trail spielen. Tolles Bike.

Bzgl langen Lieferzeiten... Ihr könnt einem echt Leid tun 
Habe mein RM3 auch Anfang Mai bestellt, aber bereits Mitte Juni in den Händen gehalten. Da bin echt echt froh den Aufpreis zum 3er Modell bezahlt zu haben.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (6. August 2020)

PaveLoww schrieb:


> Danke für euer Feedback.
> Klein jaor (174cm) 80iger Schrittlange
> Das wäre auch mein erstes Fully. Nur würde ich lieber die Wendigkeit der 27.5 nehmen anstatt das bessere überrollen der 29iger.
> Pikes Peak sprengt das Budget leider, denn in Black orange optisch klasse Teil.


Naja Größe langt für 29 und an deiner Stelle hätte ich da auch keine großen Bedenken. Bin vor paar Jahren von 26" auf 29" umgestiegen und bereue das keine Sekunde, die ganze Debatte ist in meinen Augen überschätzt. 26" ist nicht ohne Grund tot, 27,5 folgt


----------



## Unbegabt (9. August 2020)

Hat das root Miller Bikepark Freigabe finde da irgendwie nichts


----------



## Deleted 553932 (9. August 2020)

Das mit der Freigabe hab ich auch in Bocholt vergessen zu fragen. Mist. 
Farben sehen klasse aus. Aber welche Ausstattung es werden soll konnte der Verkäufer nicht so richtig überzeugende Argumente vorbringen. 
Welches Modell würdet ihr mir empfehlen für einen Anfänger? 
Beim 1er gefiel mir die Spermöglichkeit an der Gabel besser als beim 2er. Wobei mir beim 2er das Gewicht und die Laufräder als leihe mehr zusagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (9. August 2020)

Das 2er ist halt Preis-Leistungstechnisch der Hit, das 1er mag aber für Anfänger reichen. Bzgl der Bikeparkfreigabe: Vermutl hats keine. Bei Last werden beim Glen die M1900 Laufräder in Astm 4 angegeben, das dürfte bei Rose nicht anders sein.

Edit:
Hier der Link zum PDF Download bzgl der Astm Klassifikation von DT Swiss:








						Bedienungsanleitungen | DT Swiss
					





					www.dtswiss.com
				




Damit sollte das auch beantwortet sein.


----------



## Deleted 553932 (9. August 2020)

Sind die Astm flicht für so ein Bikepark? Warum schreibt der Hersteller so etwas nicht direkt als Beschreibung dabei


----------



## basti22382 (9. August 2020)

Das hält schon, wenn damit nicht jeden Tag die DH runter hämmerst


----------



## Unbegabt (9. August 2020)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Das 2er ist halt Preis-Leistungstechnisch der Hit, das 1er mag aber für Anfänger reichen. Bzgl der Bikeparkfreigabe: Vermutl hats keine. Bei Last werden beim Glen die M1900 Laufräder in Astm 4 angegeben, das dürfte bei Rose nicht anders sein.
> 
> Edit:
> Hier der Link zum PDF Download bzgl der Astm Klassifikation von DT Swiss:
> ...


Ah ok macht Sinn


----------



## skreetzh1dda (9. August 2020)

PaveLoww schrieb:


> Sind die Astm flicht für so ein Bikepark? Warum schreibt der Hersteller so etwas nicht direkt als Beschreibung dabei


Naja, Pflicht nicht, du kannst das schon machen und niemand wird dich dran hindern und vermutl hälts auch (wenn dus nicht grob misshandelst, wird dir aber keiner hier garantieren), aber Rose wird sicher die Laufräder nicht zu mehr freigeben, als der Produzent der Räder. Die Räder sind ja aber bis Sprünge bis 1,20 oder so freigegeben, siehe Link, weiß es jetzt nichtmehr genau. Bzgl des Rahmens kA. 4/5 Airtime steht doch auf der Homepage, oder? Auf welcher Skala auch immer. Hehee. Letzten Endes sind in Bikeparks auch nur Trails.


----------



## Stevensf9 (9. August 2020)

Also Sprünge bis 1,2 m Höhe, das kann vielleicht das Bike ab, aber nicht ich. Lol. ??


----------



## Deleted 553932 (11. August 2020)

Ahhhh 
1er oder 2er? 
Puuu habt ihr ne Idee?


----------



## Zweitopf (11. August 2020)

PaveLoww schrieb:


> Ahhhh
> 1er oder 2er?
> Puuu habt ihr ne Idee?


Wenn es auf den Pffenig nicht ankommt, dann das 2er. Pries Leistung ist nahezu unschlagbar.


----------



## Deleted 553932 (11. August 2020)

Preis spielt schon ne Rolle. Ich find nix zu der Rockshox 35Gold.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (11. August 2020)

Wenn du das geld hast, dann das 2er. Die Ausstattung ist nochmal deutlich besser, Fahrwerk, Antrieb, Laufräder, Bremsen. V.a. das Fahrwerk ist in meinen Augen ausschlaggebend. Mehr kriegste für das Geld nicht und es hat nichts dran, was sofort in die Tonne muss, bzw wo man sich irgendwann unbedingt mehr wünscht.


----------



## basti22382 (11. August 2020)

Die 35er ist so ungefähr mit der Yari gleich zu setzen. 
Aber das 2er ist den Aufpreis 3x Wert. 
Beste Preis/Leistung beim Root miller


----------



## Deleted 553932 (11. August 2020)

Danke für das Feedback


----------



## ziploader (11. August 2020)

PaveLoww schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Gibt es news zu den Lieferzeiten?
> Meint ihr das man das RM2 auch auf 27.5 bekommt?
> Oder stimmt dann die Geo nicht mehr?


Ich würde es schon alleine wegen der Tretlagerhöhe nicht nicht machen.
Auch, wenn es nicht viel ist, ist diese tiefer.


----------



## basti22382 (12. August 2020)

So, nun ging es doch schneller als erwartet. 
Bike ist heute angekommen. 
Hier mal ein erster kleiner Eindruck.


----------



## BikenderBayer (12. August 2020)

Glückwunsch! Hat die Spedition wegen der Anlieferung vorher mit dir Kontakt aufgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti22382 (12. August 2020)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Hat die Spedition wegen der Anlieferung vorher mit dir Kontakt aufgenommen?


Ja, hab gestern eine Mail bekommen. Hab dann angerufen und den Termin für heute bestätigt. Bike wurde letzten Freitag versendet, ging also recht schnell.


----------



## CallMeIshmael (12. August 2020)

basti22382 schrieb:


> So, nun ging es doch schneller als erwartet.
> Bike ist heute angekommen.
> Hier mal ein erster kleiner Eindruck.


Danke für den ersten Eindruck, sieht gut aus, viel Spaß mit dem Bike! Wie viele Spacer mehr hast Du geordert?


----------



## basti22382 (12. August 2020)

Danke ?
Sind jetzt 30mm
Leider kann man ja im Moment nicht konfigurieren...


----------



## BikenderBayer (12. August 2020)

Werde das Farbschema vermutlich noch etwas anpassen...


----------



## basti22382 (12. August 2020)

Die Farben haben mir, beim Besuch in Bocholt, alle gut gefallen. Wollte aber was, das mir auch in 2-3 Jahren noch gefällt. Bisschen schlichter aber auch sehr geil das oliv


----------



## CallMeIshmael (12. August 2020)

basti22382 schrieb:


> Danke ?
> Sind jetzt 30mm
> Leider kann man ja im Moment nicht konfigurieren...


Danke für die Info, ich habe es mit 20mm geordert, das sollte so auch passen...


----------



## basti22382 (13. August 2020)

Ja, daß wird reichen. Ich werde auch Spacer über den Vorbau packen. Habe 30mm genommen, da ich einen Thule Kindersitz für vorne habe und da brauche ich 25mm um den Halter zu befestigen


----------



## flowMeister (13. August 2020)

basti22382 schrieb:


> Die Farben haben mir, beim Besuch in Bocholt, alle gut gefallen. Wollte aber was, das mir auch in 2-3 Jahren noch gefällt. Bisschen schlichter aber auch sehr geil das oliv


und du hast dir mindestens 20g wegen fehlendem Schutzlack gespart


----------



## basti22382 (13. August 2020)

?Die sind dann jetzt schon an Schutzfolie drauf ?
Interessanterweise haben die Jungs bei Rose den Hinterreifen verkehrt herum aufgezogen. War aber beim Umbau auf Tubeless schnell behoben


----------



## tokamk (13. August 2020)

Muss mann auch die Drehmomente alle kontrollieren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti22382 (13. August 2020)

tokamk schrieb:


> Muss mann auch die Drehmomente alle kontrollieren ?


Würde ich machen...bzw. Habe ich gemacht. Hat aber gepasst


----------



## BikenderBayer (13. August 2020)

Das empfiehlt sich immer...


----------



## tokamk (13. August 2020)

Gut zu wissen, also nicht auf Rose bezogen, sonder immer !


----------



## Zweitopf (13. August 2020)

tokamk schrieb:


> Muss mann auch die Drehmomente alle kontrollieren ?


Bei meinem Ground Control habe 2 oder 3 Angaben nicht gestimmt. Empfiehlt sich daher schon.


----------



## MAster (14. August 2020)

Hi,
welches Dämpfer-Einbaumaß hat das Root Miller? Und kann mir jemand den Tune (sollte auf dem Dämpfer stehen) des RM1 sagen?

Achja welches Offset hat die Pike beim RM2?

Danke schon mal,

MAster


----------



## Tim_H_ (17. August 2020)

Was ist beim RootMiller 2 eigentlich alles im Lieferumfang enthalten?


----------



## basti22382 (17. August 2020)

Im Lieferumfang ist das Standard Zeugs...Sicherungen für die Bremsen (für den Transport mit ausgebauten Laufradern), Tubeless Ventile, Token für die Gabel bisschen Papierkram. Alles in einer schicken Rose Tasche


----------



## SchulleP (18. August 2020)

Hat jemand sein Bike in Bocholt abgeholt und kann mir sagen wie lange es gedauert hat bis es dahin „verschickt“ wurde? Ich habe online bereits seit ein paar Tagen den Status „Paket wurde verschickt“ und Versandart Selbstabholer Bocholt.


----------



## basti22382 (18. August 2020)

Neues Video ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikenderBayer (18. August 2020)

Klingt gut!


----------



## MattiMatti90 (18. August 2020)

basti22382 schrieb:


> Neues Video ?


Top Video! Hast du am Oberrohr ne durchsichtige Schutzfolie angebracht oder was glänzt da?


----------



## basti22382 (18. August 2020)

Danke?
Ja, habe Oberrohr, Unterrohr und die Streben hinten etwas angeklebt


----------



## MTB-LuC (18. August 2020)

basti22382 schrieb:


> Danke?
> Ja, habe Oberrohr, Unterrohr und die Streben hinten etwas angeklebt



Puh das klingt nach viel Arbeit... Ist doch ein Nutzfahrzeug 


Rose hat das Bike offline genommen und startet bald mit neuen Specs?! Werden die noch mehr Anpassungen vornehmen als die neuen SRAM Schaltwerke zu verbauen?


----------



## basti22382 (18. August 2020)

Noch gar nicht gesehen... Ach, ist ein Set von Zefal. Ging in paar Minuten. 
Ich würde, glaub ich, die neue 52er Kassette gar nicht haben wollen. Der Gangsprung vom zweiten aufs 52er ist mir zu groß. 
Mit dem 50er kommt man eigentlich überall hin, habe vorne ein ovales 30er drauf


----------



## skreetzh1dda (18. August 2020)

MTB-LuC schrieb:


> Puh das klingt nach viel Arbeit... Ist doch ein Nutzfahrzeug
> 
> 
> Rose hat das Bike offline genommen und startet bald mit neuen Specs?! Werden die noch mehr Anpassungen vornehmen als die neuen SRAM Schaltwerke zu verbauen?


Naja die Laufräder und Schalbe Reifen heißen jetz z.T. anders, ob die sich viel nehmen jetzt, fraglich. Rest ma guggn. Mehr Shimano wär ja was feines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokamk (18. August 2020)

Ich bin auch schon gespannt, mehr Shimano wäre mir persönlich auch sympatisch.


----------



## bruder-tuc (20. August 2020)

Die Fahrräder sind jetzt bei Rose teilweise Online aber nicht lieferbar. Wie konnte das denn passieren? Komplette Geometrieumstellung nach einem Baujahr?!
Das XT-Setup (Root-Miller3) leider mit 2x11


----------



## skreetzh1dda (20. August 2020)

nagel mich nicht drauf fest aber denk das is das alte


----------



## basti22382 (20. August 2020)

Das ist das alte Root Miller. Wahrsc Restbestände die noch online sind. 
Das neue ist ab Ende August wieder bestellbar


----------



## bruder-tuc (20. August 2020)

Asche auf mein Haupt, ihr habt selbstverständlich recht! Mittlerweile sind die Modelle auch wieder Offline genommen und ab 24.08. bestellbar
Dann rückt das Rad doch wieder in meine engere Auswahl - hoffen wir auf ordentliche Ausstattungskombinationen


----------



## MAster (20. August 2020)

Das war echt witzig, die haben anscheinend momentan nur nen Webdesigner Assistenten Praktikanten.

Vlt. kennt das ja noch jemand:








						Switch reloaded - Alle ganzen Folgen online sehen - ProSieben
					





					www.prosieben.de


----------



## MAster (20. August 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> Hi,
> welches Dämpfer-Einbaumaß hat das Root Miller? Und kann mir jemand den Tune (sollte auf dem Dämpfer stehen) des RM1 sagen?
> 
> Achja welches Offset hat die Pike beim RM2?
> ...


Ich beantworte das mal selber:
Verbaut ist ein 205x60 Trunnion - mit LL320 Tune im RM 1 & Fox Tune D4BW im RM3

Beim Probefahren vom RM1 ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Druckstufe im RM1 schon super schwach ausfällt, man rauscht regelrecht durch den Federweg (Das gilt für nen großen Fahrer, für 80kg könnte es schon passen). Der Verstellbereich der Zugstufe war jedoch aureichend, wenn auch sehr grob gerastert.


----------



## MAster (21. August 2020)

So die neuen Ausstattungen für teurer sind online: https://www.rosebikes.de/fahrräder/mtb/trail-/-enduro/root-miller

Schade das RM2 ist jetzt deutlich unattraktiver zu dem Kurs


----------



## Stevensf9 (21. August 2020)

Verstehe ich das richtig beim RM2? Statt Sram GX Schalthebel SLX, statt GX Schaltwerk XT, statt NX Kette auch Shimano. Der Rest ist unverändert. Und dafür 200 € mehr? Ok. Aber alles, was schon bestellt ist (aber leider erst im Januar geliefert wird), kommt noch in der alten Ausstattung und zum alten Preis?


----------



## skreetzh1dda (21. August 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> So die neuen Ausstattungen für teurer sind online: https://www.rosebikes.de/fahrräder/mtb/trail-/-enduro/root-miller
> 
> Schade das RM2 ist jetzt deutlich unattraktiver zu dem Kurs


Ja naja, teurer, ja,  200€ wenn ich mich nicht irr. Wär mir Shimano Antrieb und hinten ne Cura 4 schon wert, gibts immernoch kein vergleichbares Bike fürs Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (21. August 2020)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig beim RM2? Statt Sram GX Schalthebel SLX, statt GX Schaltwerk XT, statt NX Kette auch Shimano. Der Rest ist unverändert. Und dafür 200 € mehr? Ok. Aber alles, was schon bestellt ist (aber leider erst im Januar geliefert wird), kommt noch in der alten Ausstattung und zum alten Preis?


Also mehr zahlen musste definitiv nicht und wenn dein Kauf angenommen wurde, dann yo


----------



## Stevensf9 (21. August 2020)

skreeth1dda, ich kann ja mal fragen, wenn ich das "neue" nehme, ob es dann vor Januar kommt! ;-)


----------



## skreetzh1dda (21. August 2020)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> skreeth1dda, ich kann ja mal fragen, wenn ich das "neue" nehme, ob es dann vor Januar kommt! ;-)


Glaub die Antwort ist bekannt


----------



## unbekannt1990 (21. August 2020)

32 Wochen Lieferzeit -> April 21


----------



## Stevensf9 (21. August 2020)

Größe L, Miami Ice, 26 Wochen. Auch nicht besser. Fasching 21. LoL


----------



## basti22382 (21. August 2020)

Immer noch gute Preis/Leistung. Bin aber trotzdem froh noch das "alte" bekommen zu haben. Die Shimano Schaltung ist keinen Aufpreis wert, dafür ist die Eagle zu gut. 
Hinten jetzt anscheinend auch Cura4 dran...Aber auch da gilt, die Cura2 reicht hinten vollkommen aus


----------



## Deleted 553932 (21. August 2020)

Weiß jemand ob beim 1er auch was geändert wurde oder nur teurer? Dann ist bei mir preislich leider das 2er raus


----------



## SchulleP (21. August 2020)

Pünktlich zur Vorstellung der neuen Ausstattungen war es bei mir auch soweit und ich hab meins in (geänderter) alter Ausstattung abholen können ?

RM2
XL Rahmen
Shimano XT Bremsen (vorne 4 hinten 2 Kolben)
170er Kurbel
30T Kettenblatt
E1700 Laufräder
RaceFace Atlas Vorbau 30mm
RaceFace Atlas Lenker

Sattel wird noch ausgetauscht, auf tubeless umgerüstet und ggf.noch bashguard und Kettenführung von 77designz angebaut.


----------



## MAster (21. August 2020)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Ja naja, teurer, ja,  200€ wenn ich mich nicht irr. Wär mir Shimano Antrieb und hinten ne Cura 4 schon wert, gibts immernoch kein vergleichbares Bike fürs Geld



Sorry das erachte ich als ungerechtfertigt. Besonders weil ne billige schweire Deore Kassette dran verbaut ist. Der SLX Shifter hat auch kein Dual Release wie der XT. 
Die Shimano Teile sind im Aftermarkt auch noch billiger als die SRAM zu vor.
Sehr Schade.
Meiner Meinung ist das rein der Inflation und Covid zu verdanken....

Da bekommt ich für 50 ökken mehr schon ein deutlich leichtere Carbon und das ist dann wenigsten lieferbar:
https://www.mydealz.de/deals/cube-stereo-150-c62-race-29-2020-1636618 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (21. August 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> Sorry das erachte ich als ungerechtfertigt. Besonders weil ne billige schweire Deore Kassette dran verbaut ist. Der SLX Shifter hat auch kein Dual Release wie der XT.
> Die Shimano Teile sind im Aftermarkt auch noch billiger als die SRAM zu vor.
> Sehr Schade.
> Meiner Meinung ist das rein der Inflation und Covid zu verdanken....
> ...



Völlig richtig, obj ist das ein Downgrade zum höheren Preis, bis auf die Cura logischerweise. Aber bin halt Shimanofanboy, subjektiv ist mir das so lieber


----------



## Stevensf9 (21. August 2020)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber hat die 21er Shimano nicht eine größere Übersetzungsbreite als die "alte" Sram? So irgendwas 520 zu 500%?


----------



## skreetzh1dda (21. August 2020)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber hat die 21er Shimano nicht eine größere Übersetzungsbreite als die "alte" Sram? So irgendwas 520 zu 500%?


510% vs 500, jetzt halt 510 vs 520, reißts nicht raus


----------



## MAster (21. August 2020)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Völlig richtig, obj ist das ein Downgrade zum höheren Preis, bis auf die Cura logischerweise. Aber bin halt Shimanofanboy, subjektiv ist mir das so lieber



Da bin ich voll bei dir. Fahre mittelerweile XT Schaltung und Shifter mit GX Eagle kassette und kette. Letzteres aber nur, weil der Hope Freilauf ziemlich teuer ist.


----------



## Deleted 553932 (21. August 2020)

Kennt jemand ne alternative zum rm1 im selben preissigment?


----------



## BikenderBayer (21. August 2020)

Mein 2er wurde vorhin verschickt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (21. August 2020)

PaveLoww schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ne alternative zum rm1 im selben preissigment?


ich meine Vitus hatte da ganz interessante Bikes mal letztes Jahr vorgestellt, evtl noch Giant, Canyon Spectral (Al 5.0) und Cube Stereo 140 Race oder n Yt Jeffsy Base. Muss man halt schaun zu welchem Kurs man die dann bekommt

bzgl Vitus, gemeint war das:





						Vitus Mythique VRX Mountainbike (29 Zoll, SX Eagle 1x12) 2020 | Chain Reaction
					

Vitus Mythique VRX Mountainbike (29 Zoll, SX Eagle 1x12) 2020 - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				




Das ist halt zumindest da sold out, weiß nicht ob 2021 schon vorgestellt wurde und wie gut man die in DE bekommt


----------



## Deleted 553932 (21. August 2020)

Spectral al5 und Jeffsy base _anscheinend auch nicht mehr verfügbar. _


----------



## skreetzh1dda (21. August 2020)

PaveLoww schrieb:


> Spectral al5 und Jeffsy base _anscheinend auch nicht mehr verfügbar. _


Ja gut, da bleibt dann 2021 modell abzuwarten


----------



## Deleted 553932 (23. August 2020)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> ich meine Vitus hatte da ganz interessante Bikes mal letztes Jahr vorgestellt, evtl noch Giant, Canyon Spectral (Al 5.0) und Cube Stereo 140 Race oder n Yt Jeffsy Base. Muss man halt schaun zu welchem Kurs man die dann bekommt
> 
> bzgl Vitus, gemeint war das:
> 
> ...




Jetzt hab ich das Propain tyee gesehen. Find ich jetzt auch sehr interessant. Ist ne Dropper Post ein must have?


----------



## basti22382 (23. August 2020)

Das Tyee ist ein super Bike. Dropper... Auf jeden Fall. Eine der besten Erfindungen


----------



## BikenderBayer (23. August 2020)

Gerade an einem Bike dieser Kategorie würde ich auch nicht darauf verzichten. Aber Nachrüsten könnte ja auch eine Option sein...


----------



## skreetzh1dda (23. August 2020)

Die bessere Frage lautet wohl eher: Brauchst Du so ein Bike?
Und das Tyee bekommste halt nicht günstiger zusammengestellt als das RM etc, daher war es in meiner Auflistung auch nicht zu finden (und weil es schon eine andere Bikekategorie ist)


----------



## basti22382 (23. August 2020)

Das Tyee ist Enduro...allerdings mit guter Bergauf Qualität. Das RM ist wahrscheinlich doch etwas vielseitiger... Die Lieferzeit ist halt echt heftig. Gibt zwar im Moment überall Lieferschwierigkeiten aber 30 Wochen ?☹️


----------



## Kickaxe (23. August 2020)

Das Tyee hatte ich mir auch angeschaut, als klar wurde, dass das mit dem RM längere Zeit nix wird. Nach einiger Überlegung ist es wohl doch zu viel für meinen einsatzzweck. Das neue Giant Trance X 29 wird wohl meine Wahl sein.


----------



## Deleted 553932 (23. August 2020)

Wo findet man den Infos zum ginat trance x?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (23. August 2020)

PaveLoww schrieb:


> Wo findet man den Infos zum ginat trance x?


wie wärs, wenn du mal im Forumsbereich Kaufberatung reinschneist, kein Vorwurf
Und probably bei Giant


----------



## tokamk (23. August 2020)

das X steht für 1,2 oder 3


----------



## tokamk (23. August 2020)

ich finde es komisch das beim RM3 auch für 2021 FIT4 Gabeln verbaut werden sollen.
Stellt FOX die nach wie vor her oder sind das restbestände?


----------



## Kickaxe (23. August 2020)

tokamk schrieb:


> das X steht für 1,2 oder 3


Nein, ich meine tatsächlich das neue Giant Trance X 29, mit der Ausstattung 2. 








						Trance X 29 2 (2021) |  Trail bike | Giant Bicycles US
					

Engineered to help you ride faster and smoother on the toughest trails, this all-new 29er has a lightweight, strong and stiff aluminum chassis with 29er-specific geometry and a plush ride thanks to its advanced new susp...




					www.giant-bicycles.com


----------



## tokamk (23. August 2020)

Dann habe ich nichts gesagt


----------



## Kickaxe (23. August 2020)

tokamk schrieb:


> Dann habe ich nichts gesagt


Alles gut  Die Modellbezeichnungen sind ja auch wild.


----------



## Jab95 (24. August 2020)

Huhu, ich wollte mir jetzt zeitnah ein RM2 bestellen.
Konnte L und XL in Bocholt Probefahren (Parkplatz) & mir hat beides gefallen. Da ich zuletzt ein älteres 26“ XC Hardtail hatte, fand ich es recht schwer, die Erfahrungen vom Proberollen auf längere Touren zu übertragen.
Würdet ihr von eurer Erfahrung aus bei 188cm und 86SL zum L oder XL tendieren?


----------



## Stevensf9 (24. August 2020)

Ich würde bei den Daten L nehmen. Wenn Du es super laufruhig und eher wenig verspielt willst, dann XL.


----------



## BikenderBayer (28. August 2020)

So, jetzt hatte das Warten heute endlich ein Ende! Mein RM2 in XL ist da. Fahrfertig 14,4 kg. Änderungen zu der (bisherigen) Standardkonfiguration: Sattel, Laufräder, Kurbel, Kette, Lenker, Vorbau, Reifen und kleine Akzente in Lila. Und passend zu den Naben ein paar Akzente in Weiß. Aus Miami Ice wird damit quasi Miami Vice . Es polarisiert, aber mir gefällt es derzeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CallMeIshmael (30. August 2020)

So, meins ist dann auch fertig und abgeholt, heute die erste Runde gedreht und bin sehr angetan vom Rad, auch wenn ich hier und da noch Feintuning machen muss. Der Sattel ist schon getauscht, fehlt noch Umrüstung auf tubeless.


----------



## CallMeIshmael (30. August 2020)

...Gerade festgestellt, dass die Jungs von Rose mir die Reifen falsch aufgezogen haben, der 3c ist hinten drauf. Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm, ich wollte da ja eh noch dran...


----------



## basti22382 (30. August 2020)

Schon komisch...Eigentlich sollte sowas nicht passieren. Bei mir war der Hinterreifen falsch herum drauf


----------



## CallMeIshmael (30. August 2020)

basti22382 schrieb:


> Schon komisch...Eigentlich sollte sowas nicht passieren. Bei mir war der Hinterreifen falsch herum drauf


Ja, daran habe ich auch sofort gedacht als ich das gesehen habe...


----------



## BikenderBayer (31. August 2020)

Bei mir war alles sauber montiert, hab da nix zu beanstanden.


----------



## Stevensf9 (31. August 2020)

Liegt es vielleicht am Shop? Wart ihr in unterschiedlichen oder alle in Bocholt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti22382 (31. August 2020)

Denke mal die Bikes werden alle in der gleichen Werkstatt gebaut. Mich hat es jetzt auch nicht sonderlich gestört, da ich den Reifen wegen Tubeless eh runter genommen habe


----------



## Stevensf9 (31. August 2020)

Naja, aber zumindest die Endkontrolle sollte in den Stores stattfinden, die das Bike dem Kunden übergeben. Und da sollte sowas wie oben beschrieben eigentlich auffallen...


----------



## BikenderBayer (31. August 2020)

Hab es mir liefern lassen, also nicht über den Shop. War aber eine abgearbeitete Checkliste beigelegt.


----------



## basti22382 (31. August 2020)

Meins wurde versendet


----------



## Stevensf9 (31. August 2020)

Ok, ich hole meins in Posthausen ab. Irgendwann mal... ;-)


----------



## CallMeIshmael (31. August 2020)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Liegt es vielleicht am Shop? Wart ihr in unterschiedlichen oder alle in Bocholt?


Ich in Bocholt, finde das jetzt aber nicht weiter tragisch, andere Sachen wären ärgerlicher gewesen.


----------



## Stevensf9 (31. August 2020)

Aber am Anfang gab es doch auch mal Probleme mit falsch verlegten Bremsschläuchen, die dann zu Bremsversagen und Unfällen geführt haben? Insofern klar, das ist VIEL schlimmer... Aber falsche Mäntel zeugen halt auch von schlamptiger Arbeit. Und ICH denke dann immer: Ok, das mit dem Mantel, dass sehe ich oder kann ich merken. Aber was ist dann NOCH alles nicht richtig, was nicht so offensichtlich ist?


----------



## BikenderBayer (3. September 2020)

Zwei Dinge sind mir noch aufgefallen: lm Unterrohr wurde bei mir Schaumstoff eingebaut, daher kein Klappern der intern verlegten Züge. Klappt zumindest bei mir wunderbar.
Nicht ganz so schön ist anscheinend die Haltbarkeit des Lackes, hab schon einen kleinen Abplatzer an der linken Kettenstrebe. Nasslack halt. Mich stört es nicht so sehr, ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, aber ein wenig Schutzfolie kann nicht schaden.

Und es fährt sich ziemlich gut ;-)


----------



## BikenderBayer (3. September 2020)

Heute endlich mal richtig Probe gefahren, geht bergauf wie bergab sehr gut und macht richtig Spaß!


----------



## BikenderBayer (19. September 2020)

Für den Fall, dass ihr die Drehmomente, Ersatzteildaten etc. sucht:


			https://www.rosebikes.de/document/Root_Miller_2020_Frame_Details_V202007.pdf
		

Sehr vorbildlich, finde ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim_H_ (19. September 2020)

Hat schon irgendwer neue Informationen zu den momentanigen Wartezeiten ?

Hatte letztens noch mal angefragt, mein Bike das für November angekündigt war wird jetzt wohl doch erst Mitte Dezember kommen. Begründung war, dass erst Anfang Dezember die neue Lieferung an Gebabeln kommt :/


----------



## B1ker (22. September 2020)

Mein Root Miller 2 Größe L in Light Olive wurde von dem voraussichtlichen Liefertermin Oktober auf Lieferung Mitte/ Ende Februar 2021 geschoben 😂. Leider wurde mir das auch erst mitgeteilt, nachdem ich nachgefragt hatte, ob der Lieferung im Oktober nichts mehr im Weg steht. Bestellt 11. Juni 2020. Da scheint momentan nicht alles so ganz gut zu laufen. Echt ärgerlich. Das wird also nichts mehr mit dem Biken im Oktober.


----------



## Tim_H_ (22. September 2020)

B1ker schrieb:


> Mein Root Miller 2 Größe L in Light Olive wurde von dem voraussichtlichen Liefertermin Oktober auf Lieferung Mitte/ Ende Februar 2021 geschoben 😂. Leider wurde mir das auch erst mitgeteilt, nachdem ich nachgefragt hatte, ob der Lieferung im Oktober nichts mehr im Weg steht. Bestellt 11. Juni 2020. Da scheint momentan nicht alles so ganz gut zu laufen. Echt ärgerlich. Das wird also nichts mehr mit dem Biken im Oktober.


Uff das hört sich ja garnicht gut an... :/
Wurde denn irgend ein Grund bei dir genannt?
Ich hoffe ja immer noch das mein Bike vor Weinachten ankommt und ich es als verfrühtes Weihnachtsgeschenk ansehen kann  
und im Winter fahren macht mit auch nichts aber ich muss glaube ich noch mal nachfragen wenn sich das bei dir so krass verzögert hat.


----------



## B1ker (22. September 2020)

Mir wurde als Grund genannt, dass nicht die geplante Menge an Rahmen angekommen ist. 
Für mein Auftrag ist demnach kein Rahmen in der Farbe Light Olive in L verfügbar und kann somit nicht gebaut werden.


----------



## Jab95 (30. September 2020)

Yes, mein Root Miller 2 kann ich wohl spätestens nächste Woche in Posthausen abholen.  
Meint ihr, dass Rad kriege ich in einem Golf (6) mit?


----------



## skreetzh1dda (30. September 2020)

Jab95 schrieb:


> Yes, mein Root Miller 2 kann ich wohl spätestens nächste Woche in Posthausen abholen.
> Meint ihr, dass Rad kriege ich in einem Golf (6) mit?


Locker. Zumindest mit Radausbau alles kein Problem, da würde ich drauf wetten wollen, hab aber keinen 6er


----------



## Stevensf9 (30. September 2020)

Ja, das müsste passen. Wann hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## BikenderBayer (30. September 2020)

Inbusschlüssel für die Steckachse nicht vergessen


----------



## Jab95 (30. September 2020)

@Stevensf9 nicht allzu lange. Das Rad habe ich auch nicht regulär über die Website bestellt. Hatte etwas Glück, es ist ein (ehemaliges) Ausstellungs-/Testrad (noch das 2020er Modell)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalmit79 (1. Oktober 2020)

Fährt zufällig jemand aus dem Umkreis von Neustadt a. d. Weinstraße (oder Umkreis ca. 100km) das Root Miller in der Rahmengröße S?
Wäre supi mal zu testen ob es mit 1,60m und ner Schrittlänge von ca. 69,5cm passt. Extra nach Bocholt wäre halt schon ein Stück


----------



## Kalmit79 (1. Oktober 2020)

der Store in Mannheim hatte es leider nur in M


----------



## Stevensf9 (1. Oktober 2020)

Wenn dir das zu groß war, hast du doch deine Antwort? ;-) Oder wäre M "notfalls" gegangen und du hoffst, dass dir S einfach besser passt? Wir habe es in Posthausen auch nach dem Ausschlussprinzip gemacht. Die hatten XL da, das war meinem Sohnemann zu groß. Das Ground Controll in M war zu klein. Also haben wirdas RM 2 in L bestellt...


----------



## Kalmit79 (1. Oktober 2020)

M war zu groß, hoffe mal dass S passt  bin ja halt knapp 1,60m


----------



## BikenderBayer (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich hoffe ja, dass bei dir auf der Ecke dann nächstes Jahr der Gäsbock stattfinden kann. Wäre schön schön, das RM da lang zu scheuchen


----------



## CrossX (2. Oktober 2020)

Hatte mich eigentlich auch auf das RM3 eingeschossen. Aber wenn ich heute bestelle, liegt der Liefertermin irgendwo im Juni 2021. Völlig wahnsinnig 😭


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensf9 (2. Oktober 2020)

So etwas überhaupt anzubieten ist eigentlich eine Mischung aus Frechheit und Unverschämtheit. Wenn nur deren Preis-Leistung nicht so gut wäre und das Root Miller ja anscheinend nach dem Kaufverhalten "DAS" Bike 2020 ist... Von anderen Händlern höre ich zwar auch was von längeren Lieferfristen, aber 8/9 Monate? Völlig irre. Aber die Leute kaufen anscheinend trotz dieser Lieferzeiten wie bekloppt, sonst müssten die Lieferzeiten ja langsam mal runtergehen. Ich verfolge das jetzt seit Juni und seitdem gehen die Lieferzeiten nie runter, nur rauf. Aber warum die in Asien die Produktion der Teile nicht hochfahren können und mehr und schneller liefern können, erschließt sich mir nicht. Wenn ich mir so die Berichte aus der Tech-Szene zum Beispiel zum Iphone 12 so angucke, da wird von Urlaubssperre, Überstunden ohne Ende und "freiwilligen" zusätzlichen Leistungsprämien bei Foxconn berichtet. Allerdings auch davon, dass wegen Corona bei denen Arbeiter fehlen, die nach dem Lockdown einfach nicht wieder aus deren Heimatdörfern zurück gekommen sind...


----------



## BikenderBayer (2. Oktober 2020)

Ggf. fehlt manchmal auch nur ein einziges kleines Teil. Die Lieferzeit für ein passendes Schaltauge betrug zwei Wochen...


----------



## Deleted 560074 (3. Oktober 2020)

Hallo ich bin neu hier. Ich möchte mir das Root Miller 2 holen. Das ist das erste Fully was ich mir hole. Kann man mit RM2 Touren und auch längere Touren fahren? und wie sieht das mit bergauf fahren aus, ist das sehr schwer und anstregend?


----------



## Stevensf9 (3. Oktober 2020)

Meine Antworten: Ja. Ja. Nein. Nein. 🤣 Die einen sagen so, die anderen was anderes. Fully ist immer schwerer, damit auch schwerer Berg hoch. Dafür ist Fully bequemer und damit auf Dauer nicht so anstrengend. Und wegen besserer Bodenhaftung durch Federung sicherer, besser Grip.


----------



## BikenderBayer (3. Oktober 2020)

Also ich bin neulich 2200 hm und 130 km damit gefahren, um genau das herauszufinden. Und das ging erstaunlich gut. Steigungen bis 24%.
Ist halt eine frage, wie schnell man dabei sein will. Eine CC-Rakete wird und will das Root Miller nie sein...


----------



## Deleted 560074 (3. Oktober 2020)

Danke für   eure  Antworten.Ich will halt ein spaßbike, womit man auch Touren fahren kann. Wahrscheinlich bestellen wir das Fahrad nächste Woche


----------



## Deleted 560074 (3. Oktober 2020)

Weiss  einer von euch wie die Farbe matt Aurora beim Root miller 2 aussieht?


----------



## CallMeIshmael (3. Oktober 2020)

Moritz453 schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin neu hier. Ich möchte mir das Root Miller 2 holen. Das ist das erste Fully was ich mir hole. Kann man mit RM2 Touren und auch längere Touren fahren? und wie sieht das mit bergauf fahren aus, ist das sehr schwer und anstregend?


Ehrlich gesagt geht das Rad besser bergauf als mein altes Fully, trotz ca. 700g mehr Gewicht, Sitzposition ist deutlich besser. Wie bereits gesagt, es ist aber kein CC-Fully...


----------



## Deleted 560074 (3. Oktober 2020)

Es muss auch schnell sein,  für entspannte tagestouren und vielleicht auch mehrtägige Touren soll es glaub ich reichen


----------



## Pommes01 (3. Oktober 2020)

Die Frage ist doch was du bergab fährst und ob das Ground Control nicht besser geeignet wäre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (3. Oktober 2020)

Beim besten Willen... Ich sehe nicht, wie Dir hier irgendjemand sagen soll, ob das RM das richtige Bike für Dich ist, ohne dir Vorwürfe machen zu wollen. Das Root Miller fällt in einen klaren Einsatzbereich, ob dir der taugt musst am Ende des Tages Du wissen, das kann Dir hier doch niemand abnehmen. Hier gibt es Seitenweise Erfahrungswerte zum Bike, teilweise mit Videos, vom Matt Aurora waren auch Bilder zu sehen, einfach mal durchlesen und Dir Gedanken machen.


----------



## flowMeister (7. Oktober 2020)

Hier noch ein Test:
https://bikeboard.at/Board/Rose-Root-Miller-3-2021-im-Test-th259055


----------



## MAster (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich kann die Einschätzung nicht so ganz nachvollziehen - ich meine es ist schon sehr Potent, n normales Tourenfully mit Reserven macht das ned mit. Don‘t do this at home ...


----------



## MAster (7. Oktober 2020)

Achja kurze Richtigstellung, der Fahrer bin leider nicht sondern uns Bikepark Kursleiter


----------



## MAster (24. Oktober 2020)

Und noch einer:








						ROSE ROOT MILLER 2020 im Test – Don’t worry, be happy!
					

Das ROSE ROOT MILLER klingt fast zu gut, um wahr zu sein. Schick, top Ausstattung und ein Knaller-Preis. Doch überzeugt es in unserem Test?




					enduro-mtb.com
				




Finde die Aussagen etwas widersprüchlich zwischen Bildern und Text.
Der Knaller ist Negativ: 

kann alles, aber nichts perfekt 🤦‍♂️


----------



## MAster (14. November 2020)

Haben hier schon alle ihr RM bekommen ? Bin ja immer noch hoffnungsvoll, dass es vor März kommt. Hab das neue RM2 im September bestellt. Wie sieht eure Erfahrung zur Lieferzeit aktuell aus?


----------



## Stevensf9 (14. November 2020)

Meine Bestellung ist von Juli, da hieß es Januar. Seitdem habe ich nichts mehr gehört, trotz regelmäßiger Nachfrage... 😭


----------



## Tim_H_ (14. November 2020)

Ich habe mitte Juli bestellt...
Anfangs hieß es noch November dann auf einmal Dezember, alles kein Thema habe ich auch Verständnis für.
Letztens noch mal nachgefragt
"Da hat sich in Moment nichts geändert. Der lieferzeit liegt beim Ca. Anfang Februar 2021." 

Und auf Nachfrage warum es sich jetzt wieder verzögert kam als Antwort die Rahmen kommen erst im Februar... :/

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man über ein halbes fast ein 3/4 Jahr auf sein bestelltes Bike warten muss, und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit Corona das ist so langsam keine Ausrede mehr.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (14. November 2020)

Es steht jedem frei, sein Bike im Laden vor Ort zu kaufen und dafür dann idR auch mehr zu zahlen. Die würden schon mehr verkaufen, wenn sie denn könnten, verlieren sie dadurch ja sicherlich auch einige Bestellungen. Offenbar hakts halt irgendwo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAster (14. November 2020)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Es steht jedem frei, sein Bike im Laden vor Ort zu kaufen und dafür dann idR auch mehr zu zahlen. Die würden schon mehr verkaufen, wenn sie denn könnten, verlieren sie dadurch ja sicherlich auch einige Bestellungen. Offenbar hakts halt irgendwo


Schon mal in nem lokalen Fahrradladen in den letzten Monaten gewesen? Da gibt’s auch nichts oder nur Ladenhüter. Und natürlich e-bikes ...


----------



## skreetzh1dda (14. November 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> Schon mal in nem lokalen Fahrradladen in den letzten Monaten gewesen? Da gibt’s auch nichts oder nur Ladenhüter. Und natürlich e-bikes ...


Ach das ist mir doch auch klar. Es gibt trotzdem genug verfügbare Bikes, auch bei Händlern, bzw bei letzteren gab es die zumindest. Koschd halt nur mehr.


----------



## Stevensf9 (14. November 2020)

Ja, das erklärt aber nicht, warum Rose seit Juli auf inzwischen sechs Mails an verschiedene Empfänger genau KEIN Mal geantwortet hat...


----------



## Tim_H_ (14. November 2020)

Es ist momentan einfach nur noch ein Trauerspiel :/
Egal wo man schaut, entweder sind die Lieferzeiten


skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Ach das ist mir doch auch klar. Es gibt trotzdem genug verfügbare Bikes, auch bei Händlern, bzw bei letzteren gab es die zumindest. Koschd halt nur mehr.


Also bei den Händlern in meiner Region ist alles weg, die meisten meinten sie bekommen neue Räder erst im Februar/März


----------



## MAster (14. November 2020)

Vermutlich ist das wie mit den Aldi PCs vor 20 Jahren in der Städten alle nach 5 min weg, im Hinterland türmen sie sich bis zum Himmel 

Wenn hier beim Händler wieder was gibt, Schlag ich zu - das PL vom RM2 ist auch nicht mehr so überragend, besonders weil der Produktmanager immer noch auf BIng Bling Schaltwerk mit Bleikassette setzt. Das erinnert mich auch wieder an die Real Räder vor 20 Jahren


----------



## holunder00 (14. November 2020)

SosseFan9163 schrieb:


> Es ist momentan einfach nur noch ein Trauerspiel :/
> Egal wo man schaut, entweder sind die Lieferzeiten
> 
> Also bei den Händlern in meiner Region ist alles weg, die meisten meinten sie bekommen neue Räder erst im Februar/März


Und die sind jetzt schon größtenteils vergriffen! Wer im Frühjahr 21 ein neues Rad will, muss jetzt bestellen.
Find es aber unmöglich im Juli, August, September noch 20er Modelle zu verkaufen, obwohl man weiß, dass die Bestellung bzw. die einkalkulierten Rahmen/Bikes schon längst über dem Kontingent liegen.
Es wäre ein Leichtes für den Verkäufer das Ding einfach als ausverkauft zu deklarieren und nicht dem Kunden irgendwas von eventuellen Lieferzeiten vorzugaukeln.
In der Zwischenzeit wurden schon wieder so viele Bikes für 21 released, die für den ein oder anderen mittlerweile längst in Frage kommen würden. Jetzt müssen sie aber auf ihr im Sommer 20 bestelltest Rad im Februar/März hoffen. No go!
Würde, wenn möglich irgendwie stornieren oder versuchen aus der Nummer raus zu kommen. Gibt genug gute Alternativen zum Root Miller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 93_Tim (14. November 2020)

holunder00 schrieb:


> Gibt genug gute Alternativen zum Root Miller.


Was wäre denn eine gute Alternative?
Hab auch im Juni das RM2 bestellt
Liefertermin Januar 2020.
Auf meine Nachfrage vor 3 Wochen wurde mir das auch so nochmal bestätigt mit: "Stand jetzt bleibt es so wie's auf der Bestellbestätigung war"

edit: 
Ich hätte die möglichkeit von dem Kaufvertrag zurückzutreten


----------



## tokamk (14. November 2020)

Schaut's beim Trek Händler , gibt genug fuel ex 8ter.  Ich habe Mich aber mittlerweile für ein remedy entschieden. Sind schon die 2021er Modelle im Handel und auch vielfach verfügbar. Klar ein bisschen teurer aber ich fahre schon damit und bin glücklich mit meiner Wahl.


----------



## Kickaxe (14. November 2020)

Ich wollte mir auch das Root Miller holen, wurde dann aber abgeschreckt (wegen den Lieferzeiten und des nicht-mehr-Vorhandenseins des Konfigurators). Habe nun ein Giant Trance X 29 und bin mehr als glücklich!


----------



## holunder00 (14. November 2020)

93_Tim schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eine gute Alternative?
> Hab auch im Juni das RM2 bestellt
> Liefertermin Januar 2020.
> Auf meine Nachfrage vor 3 Wochen wurde mir das auch so nochmal bestätigt mit: "Stand jetzt bleibt es so wie's auf der Bestellbestätigung war"
> ...


Da gibt es wirklich viele...
Giant Trance X
Trek Fuel ex
Orbea Occam
Speci Stumpjumper
... etc.
einfach mal umschauen.
Wäre mir persönlich auch ein Aufpreis von 300-500 wert. Tut weniger weh als noch ne Saison auf dem neuen Rad zu verpassen 
Rose schießt sich damit dermaßen ins Hintertreffen

edit:
War grad mal auf der Rose Homepage und bin erschrocken, dass man das Root Miller auch immer noch bestellen kann!
Vielleicht sollte man Lukas Knopf mal fragen, ob er seins wochenweise an die Leute verleiht die schon ne Ewigkeit warten?


----------



## MaCiMa (15. November 2020)

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen MTB.
Aktuell schwanke ich zwischen dem Rose Root Miller 2 und dem Canyon Spectral 6 WMN.

Würdet ihr von dem Rose Rad abraten, wegen der Lieferzeiten? Ich habe jetzt nur die letzten zwei Seiten hier gelesen, aber das klingt ja nicht vielversprechend 😐.
Aktuell stehen bei dem in "Matt Aurora" 20 Wochen. Das wäre für mich noch im Rahmen, da ja eh der Winter kommt. Aber viel länger möchte ich nicht warten...

Würdet ihr also eher auf ein anderes Rad ausweichen, oder klingen die Lieferzeiten dramatischer, als sie sind?


----------



## Stevensf9 (16. November 2020)

Die angegebenen Wartezeiten stimmen so schon. Wenn du die 20 Wochen also als hinnnehmbar bewertest, dann nimm das RM 2. Viele hier im Chat sagen halt, die Wartezeiten sind unzumutbar und gehen dewegen zu einem anderen Rad. Ich warte auch so lange...


----------



## B1ker (16. November 2020)

Naja, mit den Terminen kann ich so nicht bestätigen. RM2 im Juni 2020 bestellt, eigentlich geplanter Termin Oktober 2020, Verschiebung auf Februar 2021. Heute steht bei meinen Bestellungen auf der Seite verfügbar ab 15. Juli 2021. Bin aktuell am abklären, ob das wirklich stimmt. Wären ja nur 1 Jahr Wartezeit 😂.


----------



## Stevensf9 (16. November 2020)

Bei meinen Bestellungen steht gar kein Datum, nur Liferstatus Rückstand. Aber der Montagetermin Januar 21 ist mir gerade letzte Woche per Mail noch mal bestätigt worden...


----------



## holunder00 (16. November 2020)

MaCiMa schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen MTB.
> Aktuell schwanke ich zwischen dem Rose Root Miller 2 und dem Canyon Spectral 6 WMN.
> 
> Würdet ihr von dem Rose Rad abraten, wegen der Lieferzeiten? Ich habe jetzt nur die letzten zwei Seiten hier gelesen, aber das klingt ja nicht vielversprechend 😐.
> ...


Schau dich mal bei Liv um...
Auch im Winter macht biken spaß! 🙂
Vor allem kriegste auch zeitnah Ware für dein Geld.


----------



## B1ker (16. November 2020)

Ich hoffe echt für mich, dass es sich um einen Systemfehler handelt. Hab heute auch mal wieder ne Anfrage per E-Mail rausgeschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim_H_ (16. November 2020)

B1ker schrieb:


> Ich hoffe echt für mich, dass es sich um einen Systemfehler handelt. Hab heute auch mal wieder ne Anfrage per E-Mail rausgeschickt.


Das hoffe ich auch für dich ich mein ein Jahr Wartezeit wäre schon sehr heftig, da wäre ich definitiv raus.
Bin ja eh mal gespannt ob Rose Februar als Termin einhalten kann wenn nicht trete ich von dem Vertrag zurück :/


----------



## holunder00 (16. November 2020)

B1ker schrieb:


> Ich hoffe echt für mich, dass es sich um einen Systemfehler handelt. Hab heute auch mal wieder ne Anfrage per E-Mail rausgeschickt.


Oder bekommst es früher, aber vielleicht mit einer schicken SX Schaltgruppe, weil die noch verfügbar ist.


----------



## standard2k (30. November 2020)

Hallo,
mal ne Frage an die RM Besitzer hier. Ne Freundin von mir hat heute ihr RM 3 bekommen. Bestellt im Juni, dank Lieferverzögerung erst jetzt und daher schon mit den 2021er Komponenten incl. neuer 21er Fox 36 und DPX2. Jetzt haben wir vorhin mal so die Grundeinstellungen vorgenommen und haben dabei festgestellt, das der verbaute DT Swiss Ratchet Freilauf absolut lautlos ist. Steht leider auch nirgends, welcher Freilauf genau verbaut ist. Jedenfalls kenn ich das so gar nicht, hab selbst an meinem Enduro mit SRAM Eagle ne 240 Ratchet und die klingt wie n Schwarm Bienen. An meinem Izzo ist ebenfalls ne Eagle dran und auch die ist relativ laut. Eine leisen Freilauf kenn ich jetzt nur von Shimano den MicroSpline für die 12x, aber selbst der ist zu hören. Meine Frage wäre, ob hier jmd. evtl. auch so nen lautlosen Freilauf hat? Oder ist der verbaute seit neuestem wirklich lautlos. Beim 240er kommts ja etwas auf die Fettmenge drauf an, wenn zu viel zwar leise, aber dann rutschsts auch durch.


----------



## holunder00 (30. November 2020)

standard2k schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal ne Frage an die RM Besitzer hier. Ne Freundin von mir hat heute ihr RM 3 bekommen. Bestellt im Juni, dank Lieferverzögerung erst jetzt und daher schon mit den 2021er Komponenten incl. neuer 21er Fox 36 und DPX2. Jetzt haben wir vorhin mal so die Grundeinstellungen vorgenommen und haben dabei festgestellt, das der verbaute DT Swiss Ratchet Freilauf absolut lautlos ist. Steht leider auch nirgends, welcher Freilauf genau verbaut ist. Jedenfalls kenn ich das so gar nicht, hab selbst an meinem Enduro mit SRAM Eagle ne 240 Ratchet und die klingt wie n Schwarm Bienen. An meinem Izzo ist ebenfalls ne Eagle dran und auch die ist relativ laut. Eine leisen Freilauf kenn ich jetzt nur von Shimano den MicroSpline für die 12x, aber selbst der ist zu hören. Meine Frage wäre, ob hier jmd. evtl. auch so nen lautlosen Freilauf hat? Oder ist der verbaute seit neuestem wirklich lautlos. Beim 240er kommts ja etwas auf die Fettmenge drauf an, wenn zu viel zwar leise, aber dann rutschsts auch durch.


Die sind leise. Kannst ein bisschen mit dem Fett spielen, dadurch kriegt man sie lauter oder leiser... wer es braucht.
Ich find, dass ein leises Bike ein gutes Bike ist. Gibt nichts schöneres als das Abrollgeräusch der Reifen auf m Trail zu hören.


----------



## TilmannG (30. November 2020)

alle mein DT-Naben sind musikalisch. Die neuste am Rennrad (Dicut 1400 mit Ratchet 240) summt ordentlich.
_Sind eure jetzt also schon mit Carbon -Felgen (Spline 1501 ab 2021)? Nachtrag: _Quatsch - RM 3 ist Spline 1700


----------



## holunder00 (30. November 2020)

TilmannG schrieb:


> alle mein DT-Naben sind musikalisch. Die neuste am Rennrad (Dicut 1400 mit Ratchet 240) summt ordentlich.
> _Sind eure jetzt also schon mit Carbon -Felgen (Spline 1501 ab 2021)? Nachtrag: _Quatsch - RM 3 ist Spline 1700


Meine Spline 1700 sind leise


----------



## standard2k (1. Dezember 2020)

Ok, danke für die Antworten. Kenns halt wie gesagt von meinen nur "laut". Mein leisester ist der Shimano MicroSpline.  Werd irgendwann bei Gelegenheit mal die Kassette abnehmen und den Freilauf kontrollieren.


----------



## MAster (5. Dezember 2020)

Kann mir vlt. jemand ein paar Bilder zur Klemmhöhe des Levelnine Vorbaus und der Steuersatzeinbauhöhe schicken? Gesamtschaftlänge der Pike in Rahmengröße XL wären auch schön. Hintergrund ist ich möcht evtl. mal nen Winkelsteuersatz probieren und Rose verbaut ja auch nur 2x5mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau. 
Hab auch schon zweimal ne Mail geschrieben, ob sie das nicht in der Serienproduktion erhöhen wollen / können, aber leider keinerlei Antwort erhalten.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus, Schöne Grüße

MAster


----------



## BikenderBayer (5. Dezember 2020)

Zum Level9 kann ich nichts sagen, fahre einen Spank Spike. Aber Schaftlänge sind bei mir (XL) ca. 170mm. Um es genauer zu sagen, müsste ich demontieren, habe ich heute aber keine Zeit für. Die Vorbauhöhe müsste sich aber doch online finden lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAster (5. Dezember 2020)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Zum Level9 kann ich nichts sagen, fahre einen Spank Spike. Aber Schaftlänge sind bei mir (XL) ca. 170mm. Um es genauer zu sagen, müsste ich demontieren, habe ich heute aber keine Zeit für. Die Vorbauhöhe müsste sich aber doch online finden lassen?


Leider finde ich zu level nine nichts. Wenn du mal die Muße hast den Schaft und die Gesamtlänge Steuerrohr mit Steuersatz zu messen wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## BikenderBayer (5. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute Abend kurz, ist ja keine große OP...


----------



## BikenderBayer (5. Dezember 2020)

Stuerrohr ohne Steuersatz 120mm, mit 128 mm


----------



## BikenderBayer (5. Dezember 2020)

Gabelschaft ab Oberkante Gabelkrone 170mm


----------



## MAster (6. Dezember 2020)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Stuerrohr ohne Steuersatz 120mm, mit 128 mm


Das ist vermutlich nur mit den eingepressten Schalen gemessen?
Darf ich dich nochmal bitten die Gesamthöhe (zusammengebaut) von
der Gabelkrone bis zum ersten Spacer /letztes Teil Steuersatz zu messen 

Vielen Dank & Sportliche Grüße


----------



## BikenderBayer (6. Dezember 2020)

Müsste schon so gemessen haben, wie du dir das vorgestellt hast. Aber ich mach nachher noch ein Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unbekannt1990 (6. Dezember 2020)

N Kumpel hat im September!!! Sein Bike bestellt, aber immer noch keinen Liefertermin genannt bekommen...

gibt es hier jemanden der zufällig zu einem ähnlichen Zeitpunkt bestellt hat und einen Liefertermin bekommen hat?


----------



## BikenderBayer (6. Dezember 2020)

Der Abstand zwischen den zwei Hochpräzisionsmesspunkten (oben Unterkante, unten Oberkante) beträgt nicht laserunterstützt gemessene 128 mm...


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (6. Dezember 2020)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1163781Der Abstand zwischen den zwei Hochpräzisionsmesspunkten (oben Unterkante, unten Oberkante) beträgt nicht laserunterstützt gemessene 128 mm...


Nicht vergessen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ändert sich die Steuerrohrlänge bei manchen Rahmengrößen. 
Edit: Laut Rose ist das Steuerrohr (ohne Lagers Halen) bei M 100mm, L 110mm und XL 120mm.
Unser @BikenderBayer hat damit wohl einen XL Rahmen.


----------



## BikenderBayer (6. Dezember 2020)

Völlig richtig. In der Anfrage ging es ja um XL, was dem abgebildeten Rahmen entspricht. Allerdings dürften die 8mm, die der integrierte Steuersatz "aufbaut", bei allen Rahmen identisch sein und die eigentliche Steuerrohrlänge ist ja online für alle Größe abrufbar. Vorausgesetzt, es wird immer noch der gleiche Steuersatz verbaut...


----------



## Stevensf9 (6. Dezember 2020)

unbekannt1990 schrieb:


> N Kumpel hat im September!!! Sein Bike bestellt, aber immer noch keinen Liefertermin genannt bekommen...
> 
> gibt es hier jemanden der zufällig zu einem ähnlichen Zeitpunkt bestellt hat und einen Liefertermin bekommen hat?


Ich habe Juli bestellt und Januar als Termin...


----------



## BikenderBayer (6. Dezember 2020)

Und an alle, die leider noch warten müssen: jetzt ist doch eh eher Wetter für andere Bikes - ganz ohne Zynismus! 😉


----------



## Tim_H_ (6. Dezember 2020)

Gibt erfreuliche Neuigkeiten bei mir :S 

Donnerstag hatte Rose sich Telefonisch bei mir gemeldet, der Herr meinte er könne mir einen Montagetermin in zwei Wochen anbieten (18.12.2020). Hatte dann verwundert gefragt wo der Haken bei der ganzen Sache sei, nun ja Magura hat vor kurzem die MT7 aus der Produktion genommen und Rose bekommt die bestellten MT7 Produkte nicht mehr.
Heißt ich musste mich für eine andere Bremse entscheiden, habe jetzt die Serienmäßig verbaute Cura genommen, wenn mir diese nicht zusagt kann ich sie immer noch durch was anderes ersetzt.


----------



## Stevensf9 (6. Dezember 2020)

Wann hättest Du bestellt und welchen Liefertermin ursprünglich gehabt?


----------



## Tim_H_ (6. Dezember 2020)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Wann hättest Du bestellt und welchen Liefertermin ursprünglich gehabt?


Hatte im Juli bestellt und erster Termin war November danach wurde auf Dezember verschoben und bei der letzten Anfrage auf Februar nächsten Jahres.


----------



## Stevensf9 (6. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe für Sohnemann auch im Juli bestellt, aber die Originalbremsen drauf gelassen. Soll im Januar kommen, genaueren Termin habe ich noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikenderBayer (6. Dezember 2020)

Die Cura funktioniert auch astrein...
Meiner Meinung nach ist sie auch hübscher, aber das ist natürlich sehr subjektiv.


----------



## CallMeIshmael (6. Dezember 2020)

Finde die Cura auch gut, musste mich ein wenig umgewöhnen von den Shimano Bremsen, aber die bremsen meine 100+ auch gut runter...


----------



## HollyBoni (12. Dezember 2020)

Hi!
New here. I've been eyeing the Root Miller 2 for a while now. Obviously because of the delivery issues i'm looking at other bikes now as well.
Have you guys found any other bikes in the €2600 (max) category that are as well equipped as the Root Miller 2? I looked at so many bikes, but there is always something off with the specs, like no-name OEM wheels, and/or bad brakes etc. Haven't seen a bike yet that's as well equipped as the RT2 in this price range, but I feel like i'm not familiar with all the options.

I'm looking for something with similar geo to the Root Miller. Nothing too crazy, but not too XC-y either. 130-150mm travel. Any suggestions? €2600 is the absolute max I want to spend. (I live in Hungary, so i'm looking for bikes that I can buy in the EU)
Thanks! 

(Oh and sorry for writing in English! )


----------



## MAster (12. Dezember 2020)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute Abend kurz, ist ja keine große OP...


Vlt noch eine Bitte könntest du von dem in den Dampfer eingelaserten Tune / Seriennummer ein Foto machen ? Wie empfindest du das Setup, wippt der recht stark?

Danke


----------



## Rick7 (12. Dezember 2020)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> Hi!
> New here. I've been eyeing the Root Miller 2 for a while now. Obviously because of the delivery issues i'm looking at other bikes now as well.
> Have you guys found any other bikes in the €2600 (max) category that are as well equipped as the Root Miller 2? I looked at so many bikes, but there is always something off with the specs, like no-name OEM wheels, and/or bad brakes etc. Haven't seen a bike yet that's as well equipped as the RT2 in this price range, but I feel like i'm not familiar with all the options.
> 
> ...


Hi,

in my opinion, the New Canyon spectral is a hot candidate, but more on the pricey side. YT jeffsy Base maybe? But I would'n t purchase Any bike from YT at the Moment, cause they struggle a Lot with Service issues. Something from Radon, maybe?


----------



## HollyBoni (12. Dezember 2020)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> in my opinion, the New Canyon spectral is a hot candidate, but more on the pricey side. YT jeffsy Base maybe? But I would'n t purchase Any bike from YT at the Moment, cause they struggle a Lot in Service issues. Something from Radon, maybe?



Thanks for the suggestions!

The new Spectral is really sweet, but it's a bit over my budget. It's not that much more expensive than the RT2, but even the RT2 is pushing it a bit. I just can't bring myself to spend over €3k on a bike right now. 
The Jeffsy Base looks really great too, but the SX drivetrain is a bit of a let-down, even tho the bike is cheaper at €2300.
I checked Radon as well, the carbon Skeen Trail 9.0 looks like a great deal. My only issue with that bike is that super ugly looking head tube. 😅


----------



## Kickaxe (12. Dezember 2020)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> The new Spectral is really sweet, but it's a bit over my budget. It's not that much more expensive than the RT2, but even the RT2 is pushing it a bit. I just can't bring myself to spend over €3k on a bike right now.
> The Jeffsy Base looks really great too, but the SX drivetrain is a bit of a let-down, even tho the bike is cheaper at €2300.
> I checked Radon as well, the carbon Skeen Trail 9.0 looks like a great deal. My only issue with that bike is that super ugly looking head tube. 😅


I can't stand the head tube at all either 😂 If 3k is your limit, take a look at the Giant Trance X 2. I'm very happy with my Trance X.


----------



## HollyBoni (12. Dezember 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> I can't stand the head tube at all either 😂 If 3k is your limit, take a look at the Giant Trance X 2. I'm very happy with my Trance X.



Thanks! The Trance X 2 is a strong contender. The frame looks really good, the components are great, and I could buy one local-ish. My only gripe with that bike is the wheelset, which according to a review weighs ~2450g. 
I know that M1900s are not the absolute best wheels ever either, but still...


----------



## Rick7 (12. Dezember 2020)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> The new Spectral is really sweet, but it's a bit over my budget. It's not that much more expensive than the RT2, but even the RT2 is pushing it a bit. I just can't bring myself to spend over €3k on a bike right now.
> The Jeffsy Base looks really great too, but the SX drivetrain is a bit of a let-down, even tho the bike is cheaper at €2300.
> I checked Radon as well, the carbon Skeen Trail 9.0 looks like a great deal. My only issue with that bike is that super ugly looking head tube. 😅


Haha jea that Head tube cost em loads of customers 

Jea right, forgot the New Trance x. Was on my Hot list 2. Hey the old Trance was one of the ugliest bikes ever, and now Look at it 

Anything from nukeprrof? Reactor maybe. Ok EU... Möööp I forgot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kickaxe (12. Dezember 2020)

Yeah, the wheels aren’t that light. I didn’t really notice it much on the trail though (I was upgraded to the Trance X 1 and the difference was noticeable, but no deal breaker at all). I’d definitely rather have those wheels than an SX drivetrain though, for example.


----------



## HollyBoni (13. Dezember 2020)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Yeah, the wheels aren’t that light. I didn’t really notice it much on the trail though (I was upgraded to the Trance X 1 and the difference was noticeable, but no deal breaker at all). *I’d definitely rather have those wheels than an SX drivetrain though, for example.*



For sure. That's the biggest selling point for the Root Miller 2 to me, at least on paper it looks like I wouldn't really need to upgrade/change anything for a while (okay the dropper is questionable, I don't know who makes it). That's so rare in this price category.


----------



## BikenderBayer (13. Dezember 2020)

The dropper post is a TranzX, I guess. Maybe not the ligthest on the market and the actuation is a bit firm, but it works quite good. I have no problems at all with it.


----------



## CallMeIshmael (13. Dezember 2020)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> For sure. That's the biggest selling point for the Root Miller 2 to me, at least on paper it looks like I wouldn't really need to upgrade/change anything for a while (okay the dropper is questionable, I don't know who makes it). That's so rare in this price category.


Yeah, it is ready for the trails pretty much out of the box. Overall a sensible setup, I don't have any complaints so far with any of the components or the overall setup.


----------



## BikenderBayer (13. Dezember 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> Vlt noch eine Bitte könntest du von dem in den Dampfer eingelaserten Tune / Seriennummer ein Foto machen ? Wie empfindest du das Setup, wippt der recht stark?
> 
> Danke








Setup passt für mich recht gut, spiele noch ein bisschen rum. Wippen ist nicht wirklich ein Thema...


----------



## MAster (13. Dezember 2020)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Setup passt für mich recht gut, spiele noch ein bisschen rum. Wippen ist nicht wirklich ein Thema...


Danke dir, LL ist ja eher selten und recht schwach gedämpft.
In welcher Gewichtsklasse bist du unterwegs? Überlege mir nen CC Kitsuma für das Radel zu gönnen 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikenderBayer (13. Dezember 2020)

Fahrfertig um die 90 kg (nach den Feiertagen dann vermutlich 110...) ;-)


----------



## MAster (14. Dezember 2020)

Gute Neuigkeiten an alles die ein 2021er RM bestellt haben (also die nächstes Jahr geliefert wurden). Habe heute mit Rose wegen der knappen Anzahl Spacer (2x5mm) geredet und das Produktmanagement hat diese für 2021 auf 20mm erhöht  
Da arbeiten echt mal nette Leute und man erreicht die sogar telefonisch


----------



## Rick7 (14. Dezember 2020)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Setup passt für mich recht gut, spiele noch ein bisschen rum. Wippen ist nicht wirklich ein Thema...


 The matrix has you


----------



## HollyBoni (19. Dezember 2020)

I decided i'm gonna order the Root Miller 2. I know these sizing questions are kinda impossible to answer over the internet. But what do you guys think, at 185cm with an 88cm inseam should I go with an L or an XL? The most important thing for me is comfort on longer rides, i'm not necessarily looking for the absolute best position for descending for example.

Oh and do you guys know if the M1900 wheels come with tubeless tape installed?


----------



## MAster (19. Dezember 2020)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> I decided i'm gonna order the Root Miller 2. I know these sizing questions are kinda impossible to answer over the internet. But what do you guys think, at 185cm with an 88cm inseam should I go with an L or an XL? The most important thing for me is comfort on longer rides, i'm not necessarily looking for the absolute best position for descending for example.
> 
> Oh and do you guys know if the M1900 wheels come with tubeless tape installed?


Hi, I‘m 194, long legged and ordered the XL - I could test ride it and it’s a long bike moreover I think the seat tube length might be critical for you in xl


----------



## HollyBoni (20. Dezember 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> Hi, I‘m 194, long legged and ordered the XL - I could test ride it and it’s a long bike moreover I think the seat tube length might be critical for you in xl



Thanks. I decided to go with the L. Now I just have to wait a bit...  😅 
Hopefully Rose will leave the steerer a bit longer and put more spacers under the stem, I left a comment when ordering.


----------



## MAster (20. Dezember 2020)

As I wrote a little above, the 2021 models will, according to the Rose support, have 20mm spacers installed.


----------



## HollyBoni (21. Dezember 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> As I wrote a little above, the 2021 models will, according to the Rose support, have 20mm spacers installed.



Thanks, hopefully that's the case. I just got the order confirmation and it still says "Alu spacers 10mm (2x5mm)" on the invoice, but hopefully that's wrong.


----------



## stefan22989 (5. Januar 2021)

.


----------



## stefan22989 (5. Januar 2021)

Servus
Ich hätte mal 1 Frage an die RM3 Besitzer (2021)
Welche Laufräder sind beim RM3 verbaut?
In der Teileliste steht XM 1700 und auf dem Bild sind M 1700 verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikenderBayer (5. Januar 2021)

Völlig abwegiger Gedanke: schreib doch mal eine Mail an Rose. Ich glaube nämlich, dass du diejenigen, die schon ein 21er haben, mit der Lupe suchen kannst. Und du hast im Zweifel was Schriftliches von Rose, auf das du dich berufen kannst.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (5. Januar 2021)

Also mal zum 2er gesagt: Da sind/waren meine ich die 2020er specs abgebildet, war dann auch untem am Foto mit einem Hinweis vermerkt. Vorstellbar, dass das beim 3er ähnlich ist


----------



## BikenderBayer (5. Januar 2021)

Als Upgrade für das 20er 2er waren übrigens die M1700 wählbar (was ich gemacht habe)


----------



## BikenderBayer (10. Januar 2021)

Übrigens macht auch einfach nur bei Eis und Schnee rumcruisen mit der Kiste ziemlich Spaß...


----------



## Kickaxe (10. Januar 2021)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Übrigens macht auch einfach nur bei Eis und Schnee rumcruisen mit der Kiste ziemlich Spaß...


Welche Satteltasche hast du da, wenn ich fragen darf? Und was passt alles rein?


----------



## BikenderBayer (10. Januar 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Welche Satteltasche hast du da, wenn ich fragen darf? Und was passt alles rein?


Du darfst, die hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/evoc/Seat-Bag-Satteltasche-p74398/ Ist die kleine mit 300ml
Momentan ist ein Schlauch, Reifenheber, Schaltauge, *Mini*tool, zwei Kabelbinder, ein Kettenschloss und ein kurzes Stück Bremszug drin. Mir graut jetzt schon davor, mal was davon zu brauchen und alles wieder reinbringen zu müssen...
Aber die Farbe hat halt so schön gepasst...


----------



## BikenderBayer (10. Januar 2021)

Hier noch zwei Bilder dazu.


----------



## Kickaxe (10. Januar 2021)

@BikenderBayer Vielen Dank!


----------



## r3fl (11. Januar 2021)

@BikenderBayer dürfte ich fragen welche Rahmengröße das ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikenderBayer (11. Januar 2021)

XL


----------



## MAster (13. Januar 2021)

Hat schon jemand sein 2021er RM2 bekommen?


----------



## Stevensf9 (13. Januar 2021)

Lol! Ich warte seit 18.07.2020 auf mein 20er RM 2. ;-)


----------



## MimoDerErste (14. Januar 2021)

Ich habe gestern bei rose angerufen und nach Abholung/Lieferzeit gefragt. Ich habe das 3er im letzten Jahr Sommer nänestellt. Die Auslieferung wird demnach von Februar auf April verschoben. Ich bange jetzt schon, ob ich den Hobel, äh das Traumrad, dann wirklich bekomme. Ist aber eh nicht zu ändern...


----------



## MimoDerErste (14. Januar 2021)

Ich habe gestern bei rose angerufen und nach Abholung/Lieferzeit gefragt. Ich habe das 3er im letzten Jahr Sommer bestellt. Die Auslieferung wird demnach von Februar auf April verschoben. Ich bange jetzt schon, ob ich den Hobel, äh das Traumrad, dann wirklich bekomme. Ist aber eh nicht zu ändern...


----------



## unbekannt1990 (14. Januar 2021)

Kumpel von mir hat sein RM2 im September bestellt, der hat noch nicht mal einen Liefertermin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HollyBoni (14. Januar 2021)

I ordered 3-4 weeks ago and my delivery date is supposed to be mid June, that's probably BS then?


----------



## 93_Tim (14. Januar 2021)

Habe auch mit Rose telefoniert am Montag.
Die bekommen wohl Nächste Woche 30 Rahmen pro Größe


----------



## Stevensf9 (14. Januar 2021)

Habe heute auch mal nachgefragt. Mein Rahmen soll kommende Woche dabei sein, das fertige Bike dann in der 5. Kw. Toitoitoi.


----------



## BikenderBayer (14. Januar 2021)

30 Rahmen pro Größe? Da wundert mich hinsichtlich der Lieferzeiten nix mehr...


----------



## unbekannt1990 (14. Januar 2021)

Zu mal die ganze Zeit über munter weiter bestellt werden konnte...


----------



## MimoDerErste (14. Januar 2021)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Habe heute auch mal nachgefragt. Mein Rahmen soll kommende Woche dabei sein, das fertige Bike dann in der 5. Kw. Toitoitoi.


Drücke ich dir die Daumen. Vielleichst kannst du ja mal hier berichten, ob deins korrekt montiert, etc. geliefert wurde.
30 Rahmen pro Woche: Ich hätte jetzt vermutet, die kriegen einen Schiffscontainer voll Rahmen umd nicht dreißig pro Woche. Könnte es sein, dass Rose 30 Root Miller pro Woche aufbauen kann?
Irgendwann haben wir alle eins😉
Auch wenn mir das Warten immer schwerer fällt. Gott sei Dank lädt das Wetter noch nicht wirklich zum Fahren ein...


----------



## BikenderBayer (14. Januar 2021)

Montagefehler hatte meins zumindest (fast) nicht. Und es ist halt ein saucooles Bike. Also einfach drauf freuen 😉


----------



## unbekannt1990 (23. Januar 2021)

Kumpel hat jetzt für sein für Januar bestelltes Bike nen Liefertermin: Ende März - Anfang April. Bekommt dafür aber wohl ein Laufradupgrade


----------



## MimoDerErste (23. Januar 2021)

Wie hat er das ausgehandelt? Will auch😀


----------



## unbekannt1990 (23. Januar 2021)

Die haben das von sich aus angeboten, nachdem er lange nichts gehört hat bezüglich Termin und jetzt eben die zweimonatige Verzögerung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r3fl (23. Januar 2021)

Wann hat er das Rad bestellt? Im Jänner oder schon früher?


----------



## unbekannt1990 (24. Januar 2021)

September/Oktober


----------



## B1ker (24. Januar 2021)

Ich warte seit Juni, mir wurde nichts angeboten. Mein Rad wird aktuell gebaut und sollte bald bei mir sein.


----------



## Marco2511 (24. Januar 2021)

Kann mir einer sagen welche Größe beim Root Miller zu mir passt. Ob es eher Größe M oder L sein sollte.
Größe 1,77 
Schrittlänge 81
Viele Dank im voraus für die Antworten.


----------



## basti22382 (24. Januar 2021)

Hab mit 1.75m und 82cm Größe m


----------



## Stevensf9 (24. Januar 2021)

1,76 und 81: L. ;-)


----------



## basti22382 (24. Januar 2021)

Da kommt es bisschen drauf an was du willst. Verspielter (M) oder laufruhiger (L)


----------



## Marco2511 (24. Januar 2021)

Danke für die Antworten.
Würde dann eher für M tendieren. 
Am sinnvollsten wäre es, beide Größen zu fahren.
Leider ist das aktuell ja bisschen schwierig. Merkt man denn überhaupt einen Unterschied zwischen beiden Größen auf der obligatorischen Runde über einen Parkplatz?


----------



## Almost-Human (25. Januar 2021)

Die Frage mit der Größe stelle ich mir auch gerade, laut Rose passt S zu mir bei 171cm und 80cm SL. 
Kann mir da vielleicht jemand behilflich sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti22382 (25. Januar 2021)

Probefahrt wird ja schwierig. Auf dem Parkplatz merkst eh nicht viel, allerdings würdest du schon feststellen ob eine Größe absolut nicht passt und du dich auf Anhieb komisch drauf fühlst. Ist echt blöd zur Zeit.
Bei 1,71m mit  würde ich zu M tendieren


----------



## Almost-Human (25. Januar 2021)

Ich war im November sogar noch dort, weiss allerdings nicht mehr welche Größe ich Probegefahren bin 😅


----------



## stefan22989 (25. Januar 2021)

Vielleicht kannst du ja das Rose@Home nutzen, wenn das bei dir in der Gegend verfügbar ist. Ich hatte letzte Woche Besuch von Rose mit den Root Miller in Größe XL und konnte so entscheiden ob es die richtige Größe für mich ist.


----------



## tt22 (27. Januar 2021)

Hat denn von den glücklichen Besitzern schonmal jemand über eine 160mm Gabel nachgedacht?
Bin am überlegen ein Lyrik zu verbauen. Nicht dass ich mit der Pike nicht zufrieden wäre, die würde dann aber in ein anderes Rad wandern...

Bei Instagram gibt es einen Schotten der eine Lyrik verbaut hat. Die Videos von ihm kann man auch echt empfehlen:


			https://instagram.com/jamesy_boy_shirley?igshid=stcv6xnxkjq7


----------



## Tim_H_ (27. Januar 2021)

Mit dem gedanken hatte ich auch schon gespielt, aber ich finde beim S-Ramen sieht die 150er schon sehr gequetscht aus will mir garnicht vorstellen wie es mit einer 160er aussieht.  

Auf den gedanken bin ich auch dank ihm gekommen, ich persönlich muss aber sagen, dass ich mit meinen 150mm Federweg vollstens zufrieden bin und deshalb auch nicht wechseln würde zumal ich eher die Pike Select+ auf eine Ultimate upgraden würde.


----------



## Speichenede (27. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
habe drei Fragen an die Root Müller Gemeinde.

Bin 1,92 m groß und tendiere zum XL. Könnt ihr das unterstützen oder gibt's Erfahrungen bei ähnlicher Körpergröße mit der Größe L
Hat jemand das RM 2 und/oder RM 3 mal gewogen und ein Gewicht zur Hand?
Wie sieht's bei Rahmengrösse L oder XL des RM 2 oder RM 3 mit der Trinkflasche im Rahmendreieck aus. Ist ein Halter mit Seiteneinschub Pflicht und ist es vom Handlung her praktikabel?
Danke für Eure Meinungen und Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikenderBayer (27. Januar 2021)

Bin 1,91 und fahre XL. L wäre mir definitiv zu klein. Flaschenhalter und 750 ml harmonieren, wenn auch knapp. Seitliche Entnahme sollte aber möglich sein, sonst funktioniert das nicht. Klappt in der Praxis aber recht problemlos. Ist bei mir ein Elite Cannibal XC, s. Foto


----------



## BikenderBayer (27. Januar 2021)

Hab eine Schutzfolie unter dem Oberrohr angebracht, um Scheuerstellen am Lack vorzubeugen... Gewicht kann ich heute Abend noch liefern.


----------



## Speichenede (27. Januar 2021)

@ BikenderBayer:Super, das war hilfreich.
Hast Du das Bike auch mal gewogen (ohne Schnee und Flasche 😉)?


----------



## BikenderBayer (27. Januar 2021)

Gewicht kommt heute Abend, ist aber nicht die Listenausstattung.


----------



## HollyBoni (27. Januar 2021)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Bin 1,91 und fahre XL. L wäre mir definitiv zu klein. Flaschenhalter und 750 ml harmonieren, wenn auch knapp. Seitliche Entnahme sollte aber möglich sein, sonst funktioniert das nicht. Klappt in der Praxis aber recht problemlos. Ist bei mir ein Elite Cannibal XC, s. Foto



What's your inseam length?


----------



## Speichenede (27. Januar 2021)

Meine Schrittlänge ist 91 cm.


----------



## BikenderBayer (27. Januar 2021)

Schrittlänge 92cm.
Gewicht RM2 in XL und meiner Konfiguration 14,4 kg ohne Elektronik und Satteltasche


----------



## Tomatchen85 (28. Januar 2021)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob sich der Hinterbau am RM2 / RM3 sperren lassen? Also so das der Dämpfer wirklich nur noch 1-2 cm arbeitet? Aktuell habe ich noch nen Canyon mit Fox DPS und da habe ich die Möglichkeit (Suche was ähnliches). Leider habe ich bisher keine Infos etc. gefunden. Testberichte sind immer so das eine User-Meinungen das andere!

Die Gabel am RM3 ist ja mit FIT4 Kartusche daher sicher fast komplett Lock Out? Ich bin derzeit in der Findungsphase entweder ein Cube Stereo oder ein RM 

Danke!


----------



## BikenderBayer (28. Januar 2021)

Die Plattform vom RS am RM2 arbeitet bei mir sehr ordentlich, ist aber kein kompletter Lockout. Wippt kaum und ist ja auch kein XC-Geschoss...


----------



## Tomatchen85 (28. Januar 2021)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Die Plattform vom RS am RM2 arbeitet bei mir sehr ordentlich, ist aber kein kompletter Lockout. Wippt kaum und ist ja auch kein XC-Geschoss...


Dachte ich mir, die Pike hat ja auch keinen Lockout. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El5elemento (30. Januar 2021)

Hallo 

ich habe mich endlich für den Root Miller 3 entschieden aber leider weiß ich noch nicht welcher große, L oder XL.

ich bin 1,88 groß und SL 88 
Das wird mein erstes Fully 

Ich tendiere zu L aber bin noch unsicher. 

was meint ihr? 

Grüße.


----------



## Tomatchen85 (30. Januar 2021)

Ich wollte auch ein RM da aber aktuell 20 Wochen Lieferzeit sind wird’s wohl erst 2022 mein neues Bike bzw. Ende der Saison bestellen!

Wann ist bei Rose immer Modellwechsel? Sprich 2022 Modell?


----------



## jimmi-elan (30. Januar 2021)

Hi zusammen, 
ich warte ja auch sehnsüchtig auf mein Root Miller. 
Jetzt bin ich über eine Sache gestolpert, die mir etwas Sorgen bereitet. 
Ich habe es in M bestellt, bin 1,78 aber habe recht kurze Beine (SL78) 
Ich frage mich jetzt, ob ich mit dem 150er Dropper klar komme oder ob der Sattel zu hoch kommt... 

Könnte einer von euch mit M Rahmen mal bitte messen, was die Sattelhöhe von Mitte Tretlager wäre, wenn die Stütze komplett im Sitzrohr versenkt ist? 

Weiss zufällig jemand, ob sich der Dropper vom Hub begrenzen ließe? 

Danke vorab


----------



## Rick7 (30. Januar 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ich warte ja auch sehnsüchtig auf mein Root Miller.
> Jetzt bin ich über eine Sache gestolpert, die mir etwas Sorgen bereitet.
> Ich habe es in M bestellt, bin 1,78 aber habe recht kurze Beine (SL78)
> ...


Also generell... mit der SL sollte sich das bei nem M Rahmen (trail/am/enduro) heutzutage mit ner 150er locker ausgehen.
Ich hab in etwa die selbe SL und da haben die 150mm, als Beispiel, bei nem 2016er Jeffsy locker gepasst. Sprich ich hatte sogar noch ca. 3-4 cm sattelauszug. Das RM hat doch kein so langes Sitzrohr?
Da brauchst dir denke ich keine Sorgen machen


----------



## jimmi-elan (30. Januar 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Also generell... mit der SL sollte sich das bei nem M Rahmen (trail/am/enduro) heutzutage mit ner 150er locker ausgehen.
> Ich hab in etwa die selbe SL und da haben die 150mm, als Beispiel, bei nem 2016er Jeffsy locker gepasst. Sprich ich hatte sogar noch ca. 3-4 cm sattelauszug. Das RM hat doch kein so langes Sitzrohr?
> Da brauchst dir denke ich keine Sorgen machen


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr... Ich fahr noch ein ghost harttail in M... 45er sitzrohr (rm hat 44),das ist mit 125er Dropper komplett eingeschoben genau passend... Darum die Sorgen


----------



## lucasushi (31. Januar 2021)

.


----------



## lucasushi (31. Januar 2021)

Hallo, ich möchte gerne wissen, ob die angegebenen Lieferzeiten eingehalten werden. Zum Beispiel es font für RM2 in Größe M 10 Wochen Wartezeit. Dankeschön


----------



## BikenderBayer (31. Januar 2021)

Moment, ich muss kurz die Glaskugel suchen gehen...


----------



## BikenderBayer (31. Januar 2021)

Aaaah... Jetzt! Der Nebel in der Kugel lichtet sich! 

Was? Eine Fehlermeldung? 

"Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Hersteller." 

Ok, schade. Dann kann ich leider doch nicht helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MimoDerErste (31. Januar 2021)

lucasushi schrieb:


> Hallo, ich möchte gerne wissen, ob die angegebenen Lieferzeiten eingehalten werden. Zum Beispiel es font für RM2 in Größe M 10 Wochen Wartezeit. Dankeschön


Das RM 3 hat aktuell auch eine auf der Homepage genannte Lieferzeit von 10 Wochen.
Auf mein im letzten Jahr bestelltes RM 3 muss ich laut Auftragsbestätigung wohl noch voraussichtlich 12 Wochen warten. 
10 würde ich vorziehen😜🙃


----------



## lucasushi (1. Februar 2021)




----------



## jimmi-elan (1. Februar 2021)

Mhh, hat niemand hier ein RM in Größe M da? :-(


----------



## El5elemento (1. Februar 2021)

tt22 schrieb:


> Hat denn von den glücklichen Besitzern schonmal jemand über eine 160mm Gabel nachgedacht?
> Bin am überlegen ein Lyrik zu verbauen. Nicht dass ich mit der Pike nicht zufrieden wäre, die würde dann aber in ein anderes Rad wandern...
> 
> Bei Instagram gibt es einen Schotten der eine Lyrik verbaut hat. Die Videos von ihm kann man auch echt empfehlen:
> ...


Das will ich auch unbedingt machen. 
ich wollte das Fahrrad direkt mit der Fox 160mm bestellen...mal sehen was bei Rose sagen. 

Bin noch Unsicher ob L oder XL


----------



## Speichenede (1. Februar 2021)

El5elemento schrieb:


> Das will ich auch unbedingt machen.
> ich wollte das Fahrrad direkt mit der Fox 160mm bestellen...mal sehen was bei Rose sagen.
> 
> Bin noch Unsicher ob L oder





El5elemento schrieb:


> Das will ich auch unbedingt machen.
> ich wollte das Fahrrad direkt mit der Fox 160mm bestellen...mal sehen was bei Rose sagen.
> 
> Bin noch Unsicher ob L oder XL


Ich bin gespannt auf die Möglichkeiten bei Rose. Kannst ja mal berichten...


----------



## jimmi-elan (1. Februar 2021)

Was Rose dazu sagt kann ich dir wohl jetzt schon sagen... Aussage heute in einer Mail von Rose : Änderungen gehen nicht. 

Und da ging es nur um 150er Dropper gegen 125er tauschen. 

Müsste ich separat kaufen und selbst umbauen zuhause... 

Sorry aber der build your bike Spruch ist völlig gestorben.... Individuell geht bei denen gar nichts mehr :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensf9 (1. Februar 2021)

Die sind völlig abgesoffen, da geht nix mehr. Vielleicht wieder, wenn die Lieferzeiten auf 2, 3 Wochen runter sind...


----------



## Stevensf9 (1. Februar 2021)

In der aktuellen Bike ist ein Manager von Rose zitiert, demnach haben die selber bei einzelnen Teilen Lieferzeiten von über 500 Tagen.


----------



## El5elemento (1. Februar 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Was Rose dazu sagt kann ich dir wohl jetzt schon sagen... Aussage heute in einer Mail von Rose : Änderungen gehen nicht.
> 
> Und da ging es nur um 150er Dropper gegen 125er tauschen.
> 
> ...


Ich habe so was verstanden dass man das Fahrrad konfigurieren kann wenn man es direkt in Shop (nicht Internet) bestellt.

Weiß jemand etwas darüber?


----------



## BikenderBayer (1. Februar 2021)

Der Shop?


----------



## jimmi-elan (1. Februar 2021)

El5elemento schrieb:


> Ich habe so was verstanden dass man das Fahrrad konfigurieren kann wenn man es direkt in Shop (nicht Internet) bestellt.
> 
> Weiß jemand etwas darüber?


Ja, da kannst du genau 0 konfigurieren. Das war mal, ich war im Frühsommer da wegen nem countsolo, 0 Chance auf Änderungen. 
Dann im September noch einmal wegen des Root Millers. Auch keine Chance. 

Und heute das Gespräch wegen des Droppers.... Da geht echt nix mehr. Bin zutiefst enttäuscht... Derzeitiger status: wenn der Dropper nicht passt wäre es mein Problem... Mitnehmen und selbst zuhause umbauen oder stornieren bei der Abholung. 

Einfach nur noch krass....


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (1. Februar 2021)

El5elemento schrieb:


> Ich habe so was verstanden dass man das Fahrrad konfigurieren kann wenn man es direkt in Shop (nicht Internet) bestellt.
> 
> Weiß jemand etwas darüber?


Vor einem Jahr konnte man es auch im Internet konfigurieren aber dank der Nachfrage seit Corona hat man es nicht mehr nötig Kundenwünsche zu erfüllen... Ich hatte April/Mai letzten Jahres versucht eine Bereifung vom RM am Ground Control zu bekommen, das ging nicht... 

Gruß 
Schlaubi


----------



## El5elemento (1. Februar 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Ja, da kannst du genau 0 konfigurieren. Das war mal, ich war im Frühsommer da wegen nem countsolo, 0 Chance auf Änderungen.
> Dann im September noch einmal wegen des Root Millers. Auch keine Chance.
> 
> Und heute das Gespräch wegen des Droppers.... Da geht echt nix mehr. Bin zutiefst enttäuscht... Derzeitiger status: wenn der Dropper nicht passt wäre es mein Problem... Mitnehmen und selbst zuhause umbauen oder stornieren bei der Abholung.
> ...





_Schlaubi_ schrieb:


> Vor einem Jahr konnte man es auch im Internet konfigurieren aber dank der Nachfrage seit Corona hat man es nicht mehr nötig Kundenwünsche zu erfüllen... Ich hatte April/Mai letzten Jahres versucht eine Bereifung vom RM am Ground Control zu bekommen, das ging nicht...
> 
> Gruß
> Schlaubi



Das ist schade 🥺
Vielleicht ändert sich die Sache in 3-4 Monate 

Ich werde es trotzdem in Mannheim probieren, mal sehen was raus kommt.
Grüße.


----------



## isofruit (1. Februar 2021)

Hi zusammen,

mein erster Post hier nach langem, stillen Mitlesen, daher erstmal ein allgemeines "Hallo zusammen".

Ich möchte mir ein neues AM anschaffen und hatte mich eig. auf das YT Jeffsy eingeschossen aber so langsam verlässt mich die Geduld so ein Ding noch zu ergattern, selbst wenn YT es vielleicht bald auf die Kette bekommt die Modelle vorzustellen.

Bei meiner Suche nach Alternativen bin ich nun am Root Miller 2 hängengeblieben. Ich gehe ja davon aus, dass einige von euch ihres bereits haben und hätte zwei Fragen dazu:

1. Komponenten:
Grundsätzlich bin ich mit der Komponentenliste (soweit beurteilbar) zufrieden. Die wilde Mischung aus XT, SLX und sogar Deore bei der Schaltung sagt mir nicht wirklich zu, allerdings kann man ja wohl momentan nichts konfigurieren. Dass Rose hier bei Kassette und Kette auf Deore geht bei den geringen (Retail) Aufpreisen zu XT finde ich Schade. 
Was haltet ihr allgemein von den Komponenten beim RM2? Gibt es irgendwas zu klagen was man ggf. direkt tauschen sollte? Die Cura4 kannte ich vom Namen garnicht, aber laut Tests und Erfahrungsberichten scheint sich nach Einbremsphase gut zu ankern. Könnt ihr das bestätigen?

2. Größe:
Ich bin 186, SL ca. 90 cm. Laut Website bin ich damit satt im L Bereich. Ich mag aufgrund eines eher kurzen Oberkörpers wenn das Bike nicht zuuu lang ist. Wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein muss ich natürlich auch nicht sitzen. Was meint ihr? L oder XL? 

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Antworten!

VG
Sebastian


----------



## skreetzh1dda (1. Februar 2021)

isofruit schrieb:


> hi


hi


----------



## isofruit (1. Februar 2021)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> hi


Da war der Finger zu schnell auf dem Antworten button  Man möge mir verzeihen.
Habe nun aber meinen Post nachgetragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikenderBayer (1. Februar 2021)

Ich hab das RM2 in der 20er Konfiguration mit SRAM GX. Aber ich bin mit meiner (angepassten) Konfiguration durchaus zufrieden. Kannte die Cura4 bisher auch nicht, kann aber den von dir beschriebenen Eindruck bestätigen. Ich finde die Bremse ziemlich gut.

Hier mal noch meine Anpassungen, die ich zur ursprünglichen Konfiguration vorgenommen habe:

Kurbel Truvativ Descendent Carbon
Pedale Exustar Plattform
Kette X01
Laufräder DT Swiss M1700
Sattel Selle Italia SLR
Lenker und Vorbau Spank Spike
Griffe Reverse Stamp
Reifen Magic Mary und Hans Dampf, tubeless
Dazu noch Flaschenhalter Elite Cannibal XC und ein Mud Guard. 

Und ein Schaltzug wurde weiß und die Vorbaukappe lila ;-)

Wegen der Größe: fahre XL bei Schrittlänge 92cm und 1,91m Gesamtgröße angenehm, was bei mir aber eher nicht kompakt bedeutet. Eigentlich würde ich an deiner Stelle erst nach einer Probefahrt entscheiden können/wollen...


----------



## isofruit (1. Februar 2021)

Danke dir für die ausführliche Antwort. 
Damit hast du zur aktuellen Konfiguration von der Website natürlich einiges geändert aber klingt gut deine Ausstattung 
Da der Konfigurator momentan nicht verfügbar ist, heißt es wohl leider "friss oder stirb". Naja ich werde Rose mal noch eine Mail schreiben ob sie mir entweder durchgängig XT oder ebenfalls GX verbauen möchten. Ich vermute zwar nein aber dann ist in der ruhigen Zeit momentan der Service wenigstens beschäftigt 

Mit dem Rest der Ausstattung kann ich denke ich gut leben. Sattel und Griffe werden eh nach Bedarf getauscht. Ich fahre momentan Schwalbe Reifen aber die Maxxis sollen ja gut sein, das würde mir sogar besser gefallen.

Probefahrt ist so eine Sache. Wohne leider so garnicht in der Nähe Bocholt, daher ist der "Bringservice" raus. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass der Store Mannheim bald wieder öffnet um mal Probe zu sitzen. Verschiebt aber alles den LT nach hinten. Ärgerlich. Oder kommst du zufällig aus dem Rhein Neckar Kreis und lässt sich mich mal aufsitzen?


----------



## BikenderBayer (1. Februar 2021)

Nö, leider so gar nicht. Sorry...


----------



## HollyBoni (3. Februar 2021)

Interesting, Rose made some design changes to their website, and it looks like the geo chart changed too. The effective seat angle was 76.4 degrees for a large before, and now the geo chart says 75 degrees. I wonder if they just changed where they measure the effective seat angle (in terms of height) or if the older geo charts are incorrect. I shot them a message, we'll see.


----------



## BikenderBayer (3. Februar 2021)

Don't panic, the geometry is still exactly the same. The seat angle is just meausured with another reference point. In the former drawing it was refered to the horizontal line of top of stearing tube, now it is refered to a higher point. Even all other data are the same...


----------



## HollyBoni (4. Februar 2021)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Don't panic, the geometry is still exactly the same. The seat angle is just meausured with another reference point. In the former drawing it was refered to the horizontal line of top of stearing tube, now it is refered to a higher point. Even all other data are the same...



Sweet, that's what I suspected. Measuring it this way is a bit more useful for people with longer legs.


----------



## BikenderBayer (4. Februar 2021)

And less usefull for people with shorter legs...😁


----------



## HollyBoni (4. Februar 2021)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> And less usefull for people with shorter legs...😁



Yeah but they have it easy(er) anyways so giving them a bit of extra headache evens things out.


----------



## MAster (9. Februar 2021)

Also die 2021 RM2 wurden wieder verschoben... bin mal gespannt auf wann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensf9 (9. Februar 2021)

Meins aus Juli 2020 soll angeblich diese Woche fertig werden... 🤣


----------



## BikenderBayer (9. Februar 2021)

Leute, ich leide hier echt aufrichtig mit euch mit! 😦
Eigentlich müsste man, wenn es die Situation wieder zulässt, mal eine RM-Sternfahrt nach Bocholt organisieren.
Es müssten nur alle gefühlt acht Personen, die bisher eins haben, mitmachen, sonst sind wir zu wenige..


----------



## jimmi-elan (9. Februar 2021)

Ich habe meins storniert, wäre Lieferdatum Ende Februar gewesen... Da kann sich jemand, der auf ein M wartet, freuen....


----------



## Stevensf9 (9. Februar 2021)

Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## jimmi-elan (9. Februar 2021)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Wann hast du bestellt?


Mitte September


----------



## Stevensf9 (9. Februar 2021)

Das sind ja nur 5 Monate. Wenn meins tatsächlich ab morgen verfügbar sein sollte, fehlt noch genau eine Woche an den 7 Monaten. 🤣🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenalin_pur (9. Februar 2021)

Wir haben vor 2 Wochen ein RM1 in "S" und Olive bestellt.
Bitte Hoffnung machen, daß die Größe besser verfügbar ist.... 
(Lieferzeit war 8 Wochen angegeben)


----------



## Tim_H_ (9. Februar 2021)

adrenalin_pur schrieb:


> Wir haben vor 2 Wochen ein RM1 in "S" und Olive bestellt.
> Bitte Hoffnung machen, daß die Größe besser verfügbar ist....
> (Lieferzeit war 8 Wochen angegeben)


Scheint auf jedenfall eine etwas bessere Verfügbarkeit zu haben als die anderen Ramen, ich habe beispielsweise mein Root Miller 2 (2020) in S schon seit Anfang Januar.


----------



## CarbonClemens (10. Februar 2021)

Bin sehr an dem RM3 interessiert.
Wenn ich das mit den Lieferzeiten hier aber lese, scheinen ja selbst die angegebenen 19 Wochen momentan unrealistisch zu sein.


----------



## MimoDerErste (10. Februar 2021)

CarbonClemens schrieb:


> Bin sehr an dem RM3 interessiert.
> Wenn ich das mit den Lieferzeiten hier aber lese, scheinen ja selbst die angegebenen 19 Wochen momentan unrealistisch zu sein.


Das scheint mir eine Frage für die Glaskugel zu sein. Es ist gut, eine hier im Forum zu wissen😅.

Mein im letzten Jahr bestelltes RM3 wurde jetzt einmal auf April verschoben. Wäre schön, wenn es dann auch geliefert würde. Ich werde berichten...


----------



## r3fl (10. Februar 2021)

Auch ich bin sehr gespannt, hab mein RM2 in Größe M Anfang Oktober bestellt und hab bisher keine Meldung von einer Verzögerung bekommen, es soll laut den Angaben (die noch nie geändert wurden) ab 22.02. verfügbar sein. 
Falls ich keine Meldung von Rose erhalten sollte werd ich mal nachhaken und ein Upgrade fordern


----------



## MAster (10. Februar 2021)

Hab jetzt aus Frust ein Swoop 10.0 bestellt. Montag bestellt, heute früh in die Spedition gegangen. Ist zwar teurer, aber auch mit mehr Reserven. Konnte es bei nem Kumpel in L Probefahrten und der Vortrieb ist subjektiv auch ned schlechter als beim RM. Bin mal auf das XL gespannt


----------



## jimmi-elan (10. Februar 2021)

r3fl schrieb:


> Falls ich keine Meldung von Rose erhalten sollte werd ich mal nachhaken und ein Upgrade fordern


Looooool, echt gut.... Viel Erfolg bei deiner Forderung.

Kann dir mal kurz sagen wie wichtig man da als Kunde wohl ist...

Ich wollte da ein 'Downgrade' weil sich im Nachhinein herausgestellt hat, dass der 150er Dropper zu hoch ist für mich und es dem Verkäufer vor Ort auch nicht aufgefallen ist...
Bat darum, dann einfach nen 125er zu verbauen und alle sind glücklich...
Rose weigert sich, ich bekomme es so wie auf der Website gelistet, geht nicht anders weil ist ja Serienproduktion ^^

Ich soll mir doch nen 125er selbst kaufen und einbauen und den 150er dann verkaufen...

Als ich das verweigerte und sagte dann storniere ich wohl war das Rose wohl lieber als beim Zusammenbau den 125er einzubauen...

Ich bin immer noch schockiert drüber... Aber wenn man meine 3k€ nicht will, dann bitte.
Und nein, das sollte keine Änderung an einem bereits ausgelieferten bike sein, wir reden von einem Rad, dass erst nächste Woche in Produktion gehen soll... 

Andere Händler nehmen es bestimmt auch


----------



## skreetzh1dda (10. Februar 2021)

MAster schrieb:


> Hab jetzt aus Frust ein Swoop 10.0 bestellt. Montag bestellt, heute früh in die Spedition gegangen. Ist zwar teurer, aber auch mit mehr Reserven. Konnte es bei nem Kumpel in L Probefahrten und der Vortrieb ist subjektiv auch ned schlechter als beim RM. Bin mal auf das XL gespannt


warum nicht das (wie ich finde) beim RM naheliegendere Slidetrail?


----------



## CarbonClemens (10. Februar 2021)

MAster schrieb:


> Hab jetzt aus Frust ein Swoop 10.0 bestellt. Montag bestellt, heute früh in die Spedition gegangen. Ist zwar teurer, aber auch mit mehr Reserven. Konnte es bei nem Kumpel in L Probefahrten und der Vortrieb ist subjektiv auch ned schlechter als beim RM. Bin mal auf das XL gespannt


Hatte ich bisher noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm, hat sich gerade geändert


----------



## CarbonClemens (10. Februar 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Looooool, echt gut.... Viel Erfolg bei deiner Forderung.
> 
> Kann dir mal kurz sagen wie wichtig man da als Kunde wohl ist...
> 
> ...


Der Markt bestimmt den Ton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAster (10. Februar 2021)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> warum nicht das (wie ich finde) beim RM naheliegendere Slidetrail?


Da missfällt mir etwas der Rahmen, der auch sehr wenig Platz im Hinterbau hat.
Das Swoop bietet mit seinem Winkelsteuersatz und dem sehr steilen Sitzwinkel m.M. auch Trail Qualtiäten.
Klar die Komponenten sind schwerer, aber ich habe halt auch gerne mal beide Räder in der Luft
und bin auch nicht der leichteste, da kann das nicht schaden. Der Rahmen wiegt fast gleich wie das RM auf.
Und nun ja es ist lieferbar, ich glaube nicht mehr daran, dass die Situation sich dieses Jahr entspannt....


----------



## jimmi-elan (10. Februar 2021)

CarbonClemens schrieb:


> Der Markt bestimmt den Ton


Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass denen der Hochmut auf die Füße fallen wird... 

Denn außer der bisherigen Individualität hebt sich der Laden ja nicht wirklich ab... 
Mal abwarten ob und wie die Kundschaft drauf reagiert... 
Mich haben die damit jedenfalls dauerhaft verprellt...


----------



## skaster (10. Februar 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Looooool, echt gut.... Viel Erfolg bei deiner Forderung.
> 
> Kann dir mal kurz sagen wie wichtig man da als Kunde wohl ist...
> 
> ...


Bei meinem letzten Wagen waren knapp 2 Monate vor Produktion keine Änderungen mehr möglich, und nu? Hatte ja bei 7 Monaten Lieferzeit auch vorher genug Zeit gehabt.

Wie lange hattest du Zeit zu überlegen ob das Rad passt, also nachdem du ein Rad bestellt hast, welches dir von vorneherein offensichtlich zu groß ist? Seit Mitte September? Und dann fällt dir eine Woche vorher auf, dass das Rad nicht passt?
Coole Story, Bro.

Und wenn das Rad erst in einer Woche "produziert" wird, dann sind die Teile für das Rad sicher schon lange vorher disponiert. Gerade in der jetzigen Zeit fallen die nämlich nicht vom Himmel und die Hersteller haben durchaus Probleme genügend Komponenten zu ordern. 
Und das verbauen von gleichen Teilen in unterschiedlicher Größe ist kein downgrade.


----------



## CarbonClemens (10. Februar 2021)

MAster schrieb:


> Da missfällt mir etwas der Rahmen, der auch sehr wenig Platz im Hinterbau hat.
> Das Swoop bietet mit seinem Winkelsteuersatz und dem sehr steilen Sitzwinkel m.M. auch Trail Qualtiäten.
> Klar die Komponenten sind schwerer, aber ich habe halt auch gerne mal beide Räder in der Luft
> und bin auch nicht der leichteste, da kann das nicht schaden. Der Rahmen wiegt fast gleich wie das RM beim Gewicht.
> Und nun ja es ist lieferbar, ich glaube nicht mehr daran, dass die Situation sich dieses Jahr entspannt....


Weißt du eventuell den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Swoop 10.0 die auf der Radon-Seite vorgestellt sind.
Da blaue ist reduziert, hat aber einen höheren Neupreis.
Ist das ein älteres Modell?
Werde hier nicht wirklich schlau.


----------



## jimmi-elan (10. Februar 2021)

skaster schrieb:


> Bei meinem letzten Wagen waren knapp 2 Monate vor Produktion keine Änderungen mehr möglich, und nu? Hatte ja bei 7 Monaten Lieferzeit auch vorher genug Zeit gehabt.
> 
> Wie lange hattest du Zeit zu überlegen ob das Rad passt, also nachdem du ein Rad bestellt hast, welches dir von vorneherein offensichtlich zu groß ist? Seit Mitte September? Und dann fällt dir eine Woche vorher auf, dass das Rad nicht passt?
> Coole Story, Bro.
> ...


Seh ich etwas anders die Nummer...
Es ist MIR aufgefallen und nicht dem Berater, mit dem ich im Laden lange rumgemacht habe... Da seh ich den Berater in der Pflicht, sonst kann ich mir solche Termine auch sparen.

Ansonsten wäre es erst bei der Übergabe aufgefallen.

Rahmen und Anbauteile durchzurechnen ist definitiv nicht meine Aufgabe als Endkunde.

Und in der preislichen Liga erwarte ich keine faulen Kompromisse sondern Korrektur im Sinne des Kunden.

Den Schuh zieh ich mir nicht an, den kannst du behalten...


----------



## skreetzh1dda (10. Februar 2021)

CarbonClemens schrieb:


> Weißt du eventuell den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Swoop 10.0 die auf der Radon-Seite vorgestellt sind.
> Da blaue ist reduziert, hat aber einen höheren Neupreis.
> Ist das ein älteres Modell?
> Werde hier nicht wirklich schlau.


Das eine ist das ältere Modell, genau


----------



## MAster (10. Februar 2021)

CarbonClemens schrieb:


> Weißt du eventuell den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Swoop 10.0 die auf der Radon-Seite vorgestellt sind.
> Da blaue ist reduziert, hat aber einen höheren Neupreis.
> Ist das ein älteres Modell?
> Werde hier nicht wirklich schlau.


Gleicher Rahmen und Federung. Das "ältere" 2020 hat nen bessern Sattel, Vorbau, sowie ne XT statt SLX Kurbel - das 2021er 36T Freilauf (statt 18T) und weichere Reifen, ist dafür auch fast 500 Gramm schwerer


----------



## Rick7 (10. Februar 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Seh ich etwas anders die Nummer...
> Es ist MIR aufgefallen und nicht dem Berater, mit dem ich im Laden lange rumgemacht habe... Da seh ich den Berater in der Pflicht, sonst kann ich mir solche Termine auch sparen.
> 
> Ansonsten wäre es erst bei der Übergabe aufgefallen.
> ...


Bist du bei dem Termin mal auf dem bike in deiner Größe Probe gesessen oder gefahren? Wenn ja, dann seh ichs wie du, wenn nein, ja mei Pech gehabt. Es gibt trotz gleicher Körpergröße so unterschiedliche Schrittlängen... Dem "Berater" nennen wir ihn mal Verkäufer kann das schon passieren. Wenn du n bike fitting willst kostet das nochmal ordentlich extra und erfordert halt schon eine andere Art von Händler.

Cheers ✌️

Ps: klar wenn er aufmerksam gewesen wäre hätte er dich drauf hinweisen können , dass es u. U. sein kann, dass deine Beine zu kurz für die Stütze, oder die stütze zu lang ist.


----------



## jimmi-elan (10. Februar 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Bist du bei dem Termin mal auf dem bike in deiner Größe Probe gesessen oder gefahren? Wenn ja, dann seh ichs wie du, wenn nein, ja mei Pech gehabt. Es gibt trotz gleicher Körpergröße so unterschiedliche Schrittlängen... Dem "Berater" nennen wir ihn mal Verkäufer kann das schon passieren. Wenn du n bike fitting willst kostet das nochmal ordentlich extra und erfordert halt schon eine andere Art von Händler.
> 
> Cheers ✌️


Ja klar, kurze runde gedreht... Aber ohne, dass da was eingestellt wurde... Man konnte den Sattel ja mittels Dropper kurz auf die passende Höhe drücken...

Tja, aber dass es da später dann ein physisches Problem mit dem einstecken gibt war mir da nicht bewusst.... Klar, wer schon mal was mit Droppern zu tun hatte, hätte gemerkt, dass es da zum Problem kommt.
Als unbedarfter "das erste Mal Dropper Kunde" verlässt man sich da aber nunmal auf den Verkäufer neben einem....

Hätte ich nicht vor kurzem in meinem hardtail nen Dropper verbaut wüsste ich das bis heute nicht... Und es wäre erst bei der Abholung aufgefallen, wenn das Rad eingestellt wird....


Naja, zum Thema erfordert nen anderen Händler : Wer den ganzen Laden vollgepflastert hat mit "we build your bike' traut sich ja offenbar passende Räder zu...

Im übrigen mach ich da jetzt keinen Vorwurf dass das passiert ist.... Kann jedem passieren.... Aber das, wie jetzt damit umgegangen wurde, das kann meiner Meinung nach nicht angehen. Da hab ich einfach die Erwartungshaltung, dass geändert wird, damit es passt.... Und wenn es wärw: bekommst ne 125er, die originale ist gerade nicht da, hätten nur ne 125er die 40 euro mehr kostet, das müsstest du tragen... Wäre ja notfalls auch ok gewesen.... Aber nein : friss oder stirb... So absolut 0 im Sinne des Kunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (10. Februar 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Ja klar, kurze runde gedreht... Aber ohne, dass da was eingestellt wurde... Man konnte den Sattel ja mittels Dropper kurz auf die passende Höhe drücken...
> 
> Tja, aber dass es da später dann ein physisches Problem mit dem einstecken gibt war mir da nicht bewusst.... Klar, wer schon mal was mit Droppern zu tun hatte, hätte gemerkt, dass es da zum Problem kommt.
> Als unbedarfter "das erste Mal Dropper Kunde" verlässt man sich da aber nunmal auf den Verkäufer neben einem....
> ...


Jo dann nehm ich alles zurück, wenn es wirklich ein Termin mit Probefahrt und Kunden Betreuung zum Kauf war, hätte er/sie da schon drauf achten müssen.

Aber dachtest du Rose ist da irgendwie besser als jeder andere Versender?
Ich nicht. Vollmundige Marketing Sprüche sind schnell an die cool durchgestylte Wand in der Biketown tapeziert :/

Aber ich denke, dass du bei nem "richtigen" Händler besser aufgehoben wärst. Aber DEN Händler hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden


----------



## jimmi-elan (10. Februar 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Jo dann nehm ich alles zurück, wenn es wirklich ein Termin mit Probefahrt und Kunden Betreuung zum Kauf war, hätte er/sie da schon drauf achten müssen.
> 
> Aber dachtest du Rose ist da irgendwie besser als jeder andere Versender?
> Ich nicht. Vollmundige Marketing Sprüche sind schnell an die cool durchgestylte Wand in der Biketown tapeziert :/
> ...


Ja, diese naive Meinung hatte ich bis dato...  Rose war ja eigentlich von der Mundpropaganda her der Inbegriff für sowas... Naja, lesson learned...


----------



## MimoDerErste (10. Februar 2021)

Ja, am besten hat man Gleichgesinnte im Freundeskreis, die einen beraten, die auch Bock aufs Schrauben haben und mit denen fachsimpeln kann. Und die bei Bedarf rumkommem können, Werkzeug teilen und Hand anlegen. 
Ich war jahrelang in einem Radsportverein. Da konnte ich viel lernen. 
Seitdem trete ich überaus skeptisch und vorsichtig den Händlern gegenüber. Und lasse mich gerne positiv überraschen.


----------



## BikenderBayer (10. Februar 2021)

Ja, da sagst du was Wahres. Schraube auch für ziemlich viele Leute die Räder zurecht, weil es mir Spaß macht. Und deshalb kaufe ich mir auch ein Rad vom Versender. Im Zweifel richte ich es bei Problemen dann halt selbst. Aber jedem, der niemanden zum Schrauben hat oder es selbst kann, würde ich vom Versender abraten. Da wird Geiz ist geil ggf. schnell zum Bumerang. 
By the way, Puzzles machen durchaus Spaß 😁:


----------



## MimoDerErste (10. Februar 2021)

Da hast du ja ein cooles Puzzleprojekt vor dir. Marchisio Laufräder kenne ich noch nicht. Habe gerade gelesen, die sollen zuverlässig sein. Ich fahre selber gerne Campagnolo LRS. Ich finde gut, dass man die mit einem einfachen Imbusschlüssel nachspannen kann. Die konnte ich bislang immer fahren, bis die Bremsflanken abgefahren waren (Shamal und Eurus)


----------



## BikenderBayer (10. Februar 2021)

Noch besser, ich bin letztes Wochenende mit dem Puzzle schon fertig geworden. Der Gabelschaft muss halt noch auf finale Länge gebracht werden, aber sonst gefällt es mir durchaus ganz gut...
Marchisio ist anscheinend leider vor einiger Zeit in die Insolvenz gegangen, aber du hast Recht, bisher neun Jahre ohne Probleme gelaufen. Das Rennrad ist aus vielen Altteilen um einen neuen Rahmen entstanden. Hier mal Bilder von alt und neu und dann höre ich auch sofort wieder auf mit ungefedertem off topic...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarbonClemens (11. Februar 2021)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Ja, da sagst du was Wahres. Schraube auch für ziemlich viele Leute die Räder zurecht, weil es mir Spaß macht. Und deshalb kaufe ich mir auch ein Rad vom Versender. Im Zweifel richte ich es bei Problemen dann halt selbst. Aber jedem, der niemanden zum Schrauben hat oder es selbst kann, würde ich vom Versender abraten. Da wird Geiz ist geil ggf. schnell zum Bumerang.
> By the way, Puzzles machen durchaus Spaß 😁:


Wenn du fertig bist und es Downhillambitionen bekommt hast du eine Schraube falsch eingedreht


----------



## BikenderBayer (13. Februar 2021)

@Stevensf9: wie sieht es mit der Verfügbarkeit deines Hobels aus?!?


----------



## Stevensf9 (13. Februar 2021)

Ist da. Leider komme ich diese Woche nicht nach Posthausen, daher Abholung heute in einer Woche. Yeah. Bin gespannt, was jetzt tatsächlich da kommt. Wie bestellt oder doch das eine oder andere vom 21er Modell. ;-)


----------



## BikenderBayer (13. Februar 2021)

Bin auf den finalen Aufbau gespannt. Bin aktuell am Überlegen, ob ich einen lila Lenker zur Miami Ice Lackierung riskieren soll 😲


----------



## Stevensf9 (13. Februar 2021)

Kommt sehr stark auf das lila an. Lol


----------



## BikenderBayer (13. Februar 2021)

So was hier...


----------



## Stevensf9 (13. Februar 2021)

MIR wäre das zu bunt. Aber jeder, wie er mag. 🤣


----------



## MAster (15. Februar 2021)

So heute noch ne Mail bekommen, dass es dauern wird: hier die Videobotschaft https://www.rosebikes.de/stellungnahme


----------



## MimoDerErste (15. Februar 2021)

MAster schrieb:


> So heute noch ne Mail bekommen, dass es dauern wird: hier die Videobotschaft https://www.rosebikes.de/stellungnahme


Ich auch🤕


----------



## Stevensf9 (15. Februar 2021)

Boah, da kann ich ja echt noch froh sein, dass sie meins sieben Monate nach der Bestellung letzte Woche noch fertig bekommen haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmi-elan (15. Februar 2021)

Loool, habe die Mail auch bekommen.... Und könnt kotzen bei der Verhöhnung.... 3 Tage nach dem ich storniert habe sagt er mir quasi ins Gesicht : unser Service wird mit einer individuellen Lösung auf dich zukommen... 
Mir sagte der Service leider vor ziemlich genau einer Woche sinngemäß: individuelle Lösungen gibt es nicht, alles Serie, wenn es dir nicht passt dann stornier halt...


----------



## r3fl (15. Februar 2021)

Hab ebenfalls die Mail bekommen :/ 
Und ich würde mal behaupten ihre "individuellen Lösungen" sind nur Mitteilungen wann sie dein Rad fertig haben werden und evtl Vorschläge welche Komponenten sie tauschen aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man selbst viel mitentscheiden kann  
Ich schau mich mal nach Alternativen um


----------



## BikenderBayer (15. Februar 2021)

Interessant auch, dass man dem Problem der Teilenichtverfügbarkeit mit einem Umbau der Montagelinien begenen möchte. So eine Umorganisation wird bestimmt reibungslos verlaufen und die Durchlaufzeiten unmittelbar reduzieren. Achtung, hier ist Ironie (oder ist das jetzt schon Sarkasmus?) versteckt... 

Kann es im Falle von Rose vielleicht eher sein, dass man stärker wächst als der strategische Einkauf das einkalkuliert hat? Das die Branche Lieferprobleme hat, ist unbestritten, und doch scheint mir Rose hier besonders stark betroffen zu sein...


----------



## jimmi-elan (15. Februar 2021)

Meine persönliche Zusammenfassung zu Rose in der Zeit seit Juni:

Im Juni wollte ich ein hardtail, Freundin fährt ein komplett selbst konfiguriertes countsolo... Ich also zu Rose in den Laden. 
Nach ner Stunde beim Verkäufer dran: ich möchte ein Touren hardtail, will ne XT 12 fach und definitiv ne slx oder xt 4kolben 203er vorne... 
Antwort : geht nicht 
Ich perplex : ok, anders, mein Budget ist 2000, das sind meine Anforderungen.... Was hast du... 
Er: nix.... 

Ich gefrustet aus dem Laden raus, wenn Rose das Geld nicht will dann halt nicht... Ist dann ein ghost nirvana Tour Advanced geworden mit bremsenupgrade. 

Dann im Herbst die Idee mit nem Am Fully.... Das RM2 passte von den Specs zu dem was ich wollte. 

Zum Laden hin, Beratung, Probefahrt... Soweit alles gut, bestellt... Halbes Jahr Lieferzeit. 

In der Zwischenzeit letzten Monat mein Hardtail mit nem Dropper aufgerüstet und dabei festgestellt, dass nur ein 125er tief genug im Rohr zu versenken geht wegen kurzer Beine. 
Stutzig geworden, und mal die geo vom RM angeguckt, gleiche Sitzrohrlänge aber 150er Dropper...und blödes Gefühl.. 
Angerufen, besprochen... Er gerechnet : ja, wird knapp mit meiner SL. 
Er lässt messen.... Gemessen, passt nicht. 

Jetzt erwartet man ja ne Lösung, so als dummer, naiver Kunde... 

Die war: nimm es so, kauf nen kürzeren Dropper, bau ihn ein und verkauf den 150er irgendwo. 

Fand ich jetzt etwas unpassend den Vorschlag... 

Wie auch immer : man weigerte sich standhalt direkt bei Montage nen 125er (wie im S auch) zu verbauen. 
Begründung : geht nicht wegen Serie und eine einmal genehmigte Bestellung darf nicht geändert werden was Teile angeht. 

Ende vom Lied war dann ein Storno, einfach weil ich aus Prinzip den Weg mit dem Dropper selbst tauschen nicht gehen werde... 

Nunja und heute dann die Mail mit dem gegebenenfalls Komponenten tauschen nach Verfügbarkeit und individuelle Lösung.. 

Mir ist die Kinnlade runter gefallen. 

Die haben mir jetzt zweimal vor die Stirn gekloppt und effektiv waren die sich zu fein meine 5000 EUR zu nehmen weil man auf Kundenbedürfnisse hätte eingehen müssen. 

Sorry, der Laden hat sich für mich komplett erledigt. Selbst von der Stange Händler gehen da mehr auf ihre Kunden ein....


----------



## sauerlaender75 (15. Februar 2021)

Habe auch die Email bekommen, habe ein GC3 ( Lt. 4/2021) bestellt, mein Patenkind hat auch ein root Miller bestellt ( LT. 6/2021) - dieselbe Email bekommen ...


----------



## BikenderBayer (15. Februar 2021)

Lange Lieferzeiten, schlechte Verfügbarkeit: Warum kriegt man kein MTB?
					

2021 herrscht Mountainbike-Boom! Doch Fahrräder sind gerade nur schlecht verfügbar – wir haben Insider befragt und erklären warum!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## HollyBoni (15. Februar 2021)

This sucks, but i'm struggling to find RM2 alternatives...


----------



## MimoDerErste (15. Februar 2021)

Ich habe heute Nachmittag Rose angeschrieben. 
Alternativen und maximale Transparenz habe ich vernommen.
Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob und wann ich Antwort bekomme. Kann ja dauern😕 Und welche bzw. ob ich Alternativen genannt bekomme. Dann sehe ich weiter...
In der Vergangenheit habe ich immer gute Erfahrungen mit Rose gemacht. Das Nichteinhalten können von Lieferzeiten empfinde ich auch als unbefriedigend, wenn dies jedoch transparent geschieht, kann ich damit viel besser, d.h. entspannter umgehen. Ich hoffe, Rose gibt sich Mühe und nennt angemessene Alternativen und geht jetzt wieder auf Wünsche und unter Umstände auf Upgrades ein. Bei einer Scheinwahl a la "entweder nimmst du diese Alternative jetzt oder du stornierst halt" würde ich  vom Bike Abstand nehmen. Aber wie geschrieben, so habe ich Rose bislang nicht erlebt.


----------



## dobz (15. Februar 2021)

Hi erstmal,
ich bin neu hier. Hab bis jetzt nur still mitgelesen.  Die Mail habe ich heute auch bekommen. Samstag morgen kam aber erstmal das Update, dass mein Bike 17 Wochen länger brauchen wird.
Ich muss dazu sagen, ich hab erst Anfang Januar bestellt. War also schon vorgewarnt durch den Thread hier.
Gruß
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MimoDerErste (15. Februar 2021)

Lieferzeiten bei Fahrrädern: Bikes sind rar und teuer
					

Hersteller und Händler warnen: Wegen der großen Nachfrage nach Fahrrädern dürfte es auch in dieser Saison zu Lieferengpässen kommen.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				



Das Bike kenne ich doch😅Passend gewählt🤣


----------



## Kickaxe (15. Februar 2021)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> This sucks, but i'm struggling to find RM2 alternatives...


I was too last summer (I was going to order and then they abandoned the custom configuration possibility), and now have a Giant Trance X1. I'm very happy with it. Another option would be a Propain Hugene with a 150mm fork for example.


----------



## HollyBoni (15. Februar 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> I was too last summer (I was going to order and then they abandoned the custom configuration possibility), and now have a Giant Trance X1. I'm very happy with it. Another option would be a Propain Hugene with a 150mm fork for example.



The Trance X1 looks super sweet, but I just can't deal with that 2.5kg stock wheelset. The Hugene looks very good as well but it's out of my price range.
The strongest contender instead of the RM2 would be the Vitus Escarpe 29 CRS, but it's out of stock and when I change the country on CRC from the UK to Hungary (where I live) the price suddenly jumps to 3270 pounds...
I might just wait a bit and see how the Rose situation changes. I ordered in January, i'd be okay with June, but if i'll have to wait until August or something and they also change the specs around that's not ok.


----------



## Kickaxe (15. Februar 2021)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> The Trance X1 looks super sweet, but I just can't deal with that 2.5kg stock wheelset. The Hugene looks very good as well but it's out of my price range.
> The strongest contender instead of the RM2 would be the Vitus Escarpe 29 CRS, but it's out of stock and when I change the country on CRC from the UK to Hungary (where I live) the price suddenly jumps to 3270 pounds...
> I might just wait a bit and see how the Rose situation changes. I ordered in January, i'd be okay with June, but if i'll have to wait until August or something and they also change the specs around that's not ok.


It’s the X2 that has those heavy wheels, the X1’s feel great and weigh around the 2kg mark.

CRC is crazy expensive over here because of brexit unfortunately.


----------



## HollyBoni (15. Februar 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> It’s the X2 that has those heavy wheels, the X1’s feel great and weigh around the 2kg mark.
> 
> CRC is crazy expensive over here because of brexit unfortunately.



Yeah I mixed things up, the X1 is out of my price range, i'd have to go with the X2.


----------



## Kickaxe (15. Februar 2021)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> Yeah I mixed things up, the X1 is out of my price range, i'd have to go with the X2.


I originally got the X2 also, but was upgraded due to a warranty issue. The X2's wheels were definitely heavier than those of the X1, but were not horrendous or anything.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HollyBoni (15. Februar 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> I originally got the X2 also, but was upgraded due to a warranty issue. The X2's wheels were definitely heavier than those of the X1, but were not horrendous or anything.



According to a review the wheels on the X2 weigh 2.5kg. I'm not sure if that's true and i'm not a weight weenie, but that's brutal.
In the meantime I remembered that I checked out the Orbe Occam H20 as well which looks pretty sweet.

We'll see, i'll wait a bit and see how the Rose situation changes. I don't even have all the funds yet anyways... 😅


----------



## Kickaxe (15. Februar 2021)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> We'll see, i'll wait a bit and see how the Rose situation changes. I don't even have all the funds yet anyways... 😅


The Occam is also a very nice bike! Good luck finding the perfect bike for yourself


----------



## Homer4 (15. Februar 2021)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> The Trance X1 looks super sweet, but I just can't deal with that 2.5kg stock wheelset. The Hugene looks very good as well but it's out of my price range.
> The strongest contender instead of the RM2 would be the Vitus Escarpe 29 CRS, but it's out of stock and when I change the country on CRC from the UK to Hungary (where I live) the price suddenly jumps to 3270 pounds...
> I might just wait a bit and see how the Rose situation changes. I ordered in January, i'd be okay with June, but if i'll have to wait until August or something and they also change the specs around that's not ok.


What about a beautiful bird aether 9!


----------



## Homer4 (15. Februar 2021)

130 back, up to 150 up front


----------



## HollyBoni (15. Februar 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> What about a beautiful bird aether 9!



Sweet bike, but by the time I kit it out with a Pike, Deore, M1900 wheels, i'm at ~€3200 (+shipping). I'm also a bit afraid of the 507mm reach on the large.


----------



## Homer4 (15. Februar 2021)

I cannot judge the pricepoint, but for myself i am running with 180cm medium large with 480mm reach. Together with that roomy stack its absolutly comfy


----------



## Homer4 (15. Februar 2021)

Best trail ripper is Ragley Blu pig or the new Banshee Paradox for your bucks. Unbeatable price point, blasting geometry


----------



## HollyBoni (15. Februar 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> I cannot judge the pricepoint, but for myself i am running with 180cm medium large with 480mm reach. Together with that roomy stack its absolutly comfy


I'll keep the Aether 9 in mind, but the price is a bit of a turn off. I know i'm being too picky considering how much I want to spend on a full sus bike, but the RM2 offers such bang on specs for the price, and my only slight issue with the geo is the slacker actual seat tube angle. I really hope Rose is going to sort things out somehow by June.


----------



## Ruuden90 (15. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich habe heute Mittag mit Rose telefoniert. Irgendwie wissen die selber nicht wie es weiter geht und haben auch keine konkreten Pläne was jetzt kommt und welche alternativen Komponenten Sie verwenden könnten. Gespräche mit anderen Herstellern hat man noch nicht geführt.

Hier hilft nur abwarten. Meins wäre für März geplant. Das kann ich mir wohl abschminken! Aber nützt ja nix🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## B1ker (16. Februar 2021)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Ist da. Leider komme ich diese Woche nicht nach Posthausen, daher Abholung heute in einer Woche. Yeah. Bin gespannt, was jetzt tatsächlich da kommt. Wie bestellt oder doch das eine oder andere vom 21er Modell. ;-)


Meins wurde letzte Woche geliefert wie bestellt. 
Gerade noch Glück gehabt, wenn ich das Statement so sehe, zumal fast 8 Monate Lieferzeit nicht gerade wenig war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikenderBayer (16. Februar 2021)

Das heißt ja, dass wir bei der Sternfahrt zu zehnt wären...


----------



## BikenderBayer (17. Februar 2021)

Hätte nie gedacht dass man mit einem Rad vom Versender jemals so exklusiv unterwegs sein könnte... 🤔


----------



## Stevensf9 (17. Februar 2021)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Das heißt ja, dass wir bei der Sternfahrt zu zehnt wären...


Warte bis Sonntag, dann sind wir schon 11! ;-)


----------



## BikenderBayer (17. Februar 2021)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Warte bis Sonntag, dann sind wir schon 11! ;-)


Oh, du warst schon bei den zehn dabei, sorry!


----------



## BambergerBiker (17. Februar 2021)

Moin zusammen,
habt ihr eigentlich schon gemerkt das beim Root Miller 2.0 jetzt Deorr Kasette und Kette / XT Schaltwerk unf SLX Rest verbaut wird? alao keine GX Ausstattung mehr... Dafür aber jetzt Formula Cura 4 wo davor Formula Cura 2 hinten verbaut wae. Findet ihr das ok? oder sind did Shimano Teile nicht gleichwertig?


----------



## BikenderBayer (17. Februar 2021)

Ich hätte sogar deutlich lieber Shimano gehabt, ging aber letztes Jahr nicht. Mag die Sram-Ergonomie am Shifter nicht. Und die SLX Komponenten sind doch super solide. Die Deore Teile sind halt schwerer, funktionell wirst du meiner Meinung nach kaum einen Unterschied merken. Sind doch eh Verschleißteile, beim ersten Service upgraden und gut ist es.
Aber hol dir ruhig noch weitere Meinungen dazu ein.


----------



## BambergerBiker (17. Februar 2021)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Ich hätte sogar deutlich lieber Shimano gehabt, ging aber letztes Jahr nicht. Mag die Sram-Ergonomie am Shifter nicht. Und die SLX Komponenten sind doch super solide. Die Deore Teile sind halt schwerer, funktionell wirst du meiner Meinung nach kaum einen Unterschied merken. Sind doch eh Verschleißteile, beim ersten Service upgraden und gut ist es.
> Aber hol dir ruhig noch weitere Meinungen dazu ein.


Naja finde Ästhetisch mach der schwarz Zahnkranz von GX viel mehr her :/ vorallem mit dem Olive Grün... Kannst du das RM 2.0 Empfehlen ich weis die momentanen Lieferzeiten sind einfach nur krank aber es ist wie ich finde von Preis / Leistung nicht zu topen... bei mir wird Liefertermin 10.06 vorausgesagt... eine weiter Frage und zwar ob bei den Felgen bereits das tubeless Band drinnen ist oder nicht? bzw. gibt es irgendwelche Probleme mit dem RM 2.0 bei jemanden?


----------



## BikenderBayer (17. Februar 2021)

Willst du zur Eisdiele oder auf die Trails? 
Bei der aktuellen Liefersituation wäre ich schon froh, wenn überhaupt eine Kassette verfügbar ist. Wer aufs letzte Detail Wert legt, sollte zum guten Händler gehen oder selbst auf-/umbauen können.
Laufräder waren bei mir fix und fertig für tubeless, allerdings habe ich auch die 1700er. Ventile lagen auch bei. Mail an Rose sollte Klarheit bringen. Und ja, bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Rumpelstilz.


----------



## Almost-Human (17. Februar 2021)

BambergerBiker schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> habt ihr eigentlich schon gemerkt das beim Root Miller 2.0 jetzt Deorr Kasette und Kette / XT Schaltwerk unf SLX Rest verbaut wird? alao keine GX Ausstattung mehr... Dafür aber jetzt Formula Cura 4 wo davor Formula Cura 2 hinten verbaut wae. Findet ihr das ok? oder sind did Shimano Teile nicht gleichwertig?


kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die wieder auf die GX wieder zurück gehen, da Shimano ja deutlich mehr Lieferschwierigkeiten zu haben scheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BambergerBiker (17. Februar 2021)

Almost-Human schrieb:


> kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die wieder auf die GX wieder zurück gehen, da Shimano ja deutlich mehr Lieferschwierigkeiten zu haben scheint.


bezweifel ich da die GX Teile viel Teurer sind als SLX...  geil wärs aufjedenfall


----------



## dobz (17. Februar 2021)

Wahrscheinlich würde der Wechsel dann mit einer weiteren Preiserhöhung einhergehen. Wenn die nicht ohnehin bald gemacht wird. Wenn man den Berichten glauben darf, planen da andere Hersteller ja schon mit.
Aber was willste machen, wenn alles andere auch teurer wird 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## BambergerBiker (17. Februar 2021)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Willst du zur Eisdiele oder auf die Trails?
> Bei der aktuellen Liefersituation wäre ich schon froh, wenn überhaupt eine Kassette verfügbar ist. Wer aufs letzte Detail Wert legt, sollte zum guten Händler gehen oder selbst auf-/umbauen können.
> Laufräder waren bei mir fix und fertig für tubeless, allerdings habe ich auch die 1700er. Ventile lagen auch bei. Mail an Rose sollte Klarheit bringen. Und ja, bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Rumpelstilz.


Waren die 1700 letztes Jahr drauf? oder war das noch als man individuell anpassen konnte?


----------



## BikenderBayer (17. Februar 2021)

Wie so einiges andere auch angepasst. Steht weiter oben irgendwo nachzulesen...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (17. Februar 2021)

Root Miller 2 & 3 ist nicht mehr bestellbar .....


----------



## BambergerBiker (17. Februar 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Root Miller 2 & 3 ist nicht mehr bestellbar .....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1209942


Glaub die passen nur den Preis und die Austattung an... bin ich glücklich das ich gestern eins bestellt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmi-elan (18. Februar 2021)

Guten Morgen zusammen.... 
Mal ne Frage zu den bestellten RM... 
Ich habe zusammen mit meiner Freundin ja im September bestellt, RM2 in M und in S, Lieferdatum war jeweils Mitte Februar. 
Meins ist zwar inzwischen storniert, im Shop sehe ich aber die Bestellung noch, der Verfügbarkeitstermin wurde aber jetzt auf Juni verschoben... 

Bei dem RM meiner Freundin steht immer noch verfügbar ab 15.2, aber auf Rückstand. 

Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Wurden die rückständigen Bestellungen vom Datum geändert? 

Haben ja im Moment noch die Hoffnung, dass der Termin da noch gehalten wird...


----------



## Stevensf9 (18. Februar 2021)

Moin! Ich habe im Juli bestellt und hatte gar nicht erst einen Termin. Mündlich hieß es, kommt Ende Januar. das bezog sich aber wohl nur auf den Rahmen, der ist jetzt Anfang Februar tatsächlich da gewesen. Von Juli bis Februar stand immer nur Lieferstatus Rückstand. Dann stand ein Termin da, 10.02., den haben die auch gehalten. Liegt jetzt an mir, dass ich es noch nicht habe, aber ich schaffe es aus persönlichen Gründen erst am kommenden Samstag zur Abholung... aber wenn deine Freundin noch keine Mail erhalten hat, würde ich jetzt davon ausgehen, dass dein Termin dann auch steht. Alle anderen haben doch Ende letzter Woche, Anfang dieser Woche eine Infomail bekommen...


----------



## jimmi-elan (18. Februar 2021)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Moin! Ich habe im Juli bestellt und hatte gar nicht erst einen Termin. Mündlich hieß es, kommt Ende Januar. das bezog sich aber wohl nur auf den Rahmen, der ist jetzt Anfang Februar tatsächlich da gewesen. Von Juli bis Februar stand immer nur Lieferstatus Rückstand. Dann stand ein Termin da, 10.02., den haben die auch gehalten. Liegt jetzt an mir, dass ich es noch nicht habe, aber ich schaffe es aus persönlichen Gründen erst am kommenden Samstag zur Abholung... aber wenn deine Freundin noch keine Mail erhalten hat, würde ich jetzt davon ausgehen, dass dein Termin dann auch steht. Alle anderen haben doch Ende letzter Woche, Anfang dieser Woche eine Infomail bekommen...


Ja, diese Massenmail hat sie auch bekommen, die habe aber selbst ich bekommen obwohl mein Rad seit der Vorwoche bestätigt storniert war. 
Seitdem kam dann nichts mehr, hieß ja, dass da weitere Informationen kommen.


----------



## B1ker (18. Februar 2021)

Aus meiner Erfahrung konnte ich in den letzten Wochen den Radverkauf telefonisch gut erreichen, die konnten mir eigentlich immer sagen was Sache ist und wann ich mein Rad wirklich bekomme. Vielleicht ein Versuch wert.


----------



## BambergerBiker (18. Februar 2021)

Servus zusammen,
ich weis nicht ob das hier hin gehört allerdings Frage ich trotzdem mal. Wohnt jemand in der Nähe von Oberfranken / Bamberg und würde mich sein Root Miller mal kurz Probefahren lassen ? Am besten das 2er ( Größe L


----------



## BikenderBayer (18. Februar 2021)

Ist das NACH einer Bestellung nicht etwas spät? Und ohne Angabe der Rahmengröße ist die Frage nicht wirklich zielführend, oder? 
Bin leider auch nicht aus der Ecke, sorry...


----------



## BambergerBiker (18. Februar 2021)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Ist das NACH einer Bestellung nicht etwas spät? Und ohne Angabe der Rahmengröße ist die Frage nicht wirklich zielführend, oder?
> Bin leider auch nicht aus der Ecke, sorry..



Habe heute das Spectral 6.0 AL nochmal angeschaut.. eigentlich auch nicht schlecht allerdings alte Geo und 27,5er... Dafür aber Liefertermin voraussichtlich Ende April... Das Spectral bin ich shconmal gefahren war ganz geil aber im anderen Beitrag wird das RM über dem Spectral vorgeschlagen... Deswegen überlege ich die ganze Zeit ob nicht vllt eine Probefahrt das Problem lösen würde...


----------



## BikenderBayer (18. Februar 2021)

Kann es sein, dass du gar nicht wirklich weißt, was du genau brauchst oder willst? Ich meine das wirklich nicht böse, aber irgendwie wirkt das alles nicht so ganz durchdacht. Mal scheint die Optik Prio 1, mal die Komponenten, mal der Liefertermin, aber Hauptsache Versender, weil billiger? Steig da nicht durch... 
Eigentlich klingt das für mich viel mehr nach Fachhandel und guter Beratung.


----------



## jimmi-elan (18. Februar 2021)

Ich habe jetzt auch dann mal meine Alternative gefunden... Ist ein specialized stumpjumper comp alloy geworden... 
Hoffe ich mal damit glücklich zu werden...


----------



## Stevensf9 (18. Februar 2021)

Das ist aber preislich ne ganz andere Liga, oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmi-elan (18. Februar 2021)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Das ist aber preislich ne ganz andere Liga, oder???


Hüstel... Ja, war dann jetzt halt nen tausender mehr....bzw 700 etwa... Das Rad kostet 3k plus Zubehör halt
Aber wie gesagt, wenn Rose mein Geld nicht wollte, andere nehmen es scheinbar gerne....


----------



## walterkeller (19. Februar 2021)

Heißt das, wenn man noch keine Mail erhalten hat alles noch „normal“ läuft? 😉
... mal abwarten und Kaffee trinken 🙂


----------



## Stuetzrad-DHler (19. Februar 2021)

wkeller schrieb:


> Heißt das, wenn man noch keine Mail erhalten hat alles noch „normal“ läuft? 😉
> ... mal abwarten und Kaffee trinken 🙂


Du hast gar keine Email von Rose bekommen? Interessant, denn es ging ja die Massenmail raus. Was sagt denn dein Lieferdatum? Bei mir wurde er gestern von 15.02.2021 auf "Liefertermin in Klärung" geändert, nachdem ich Montag wie viele andere die Videobotschaft per Email bekommen hatte


----------



## BambergerBiker (19. Februar 2021)

Stuetzrad-DHler schrieb:


> Du hast gar keine Email von Rose bekommen? Interessant, denn es ging ja die Massenmail raus. Was sagt denn dein Lieferdatum? Bei mir wurde er gestern von 15.02.2021 auf "Liefertermin in Klärung" geändert, nachdem ich Montag wie viele andere die Videobotschaft per Email bekommen hatte


Heut mir Rose telefoniert weil ich mir jetzt doch das Giant Trance x2 geholt habe... Mein Liefertermin war 10.06. der Kollege am Twlefon meinte Stand heute mein Bike Ende August angekommen wäre..


----------



## walterkeller (19. Februar 2021)

nein, bis jetzt keine Mail. Steht immer noch auf 1.4.


----------



## Stevensf9 (21. Februar 2021)

Da ist das Ding. Geliefert wie 2020 bestellt... Sohnemann schwebt auf Wolke 7...


----------



## HollyBoni (21. Februar 2021)

Wow, the bike actually exists!


----------



## Stevensf9 (21. Februar 2021)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> Wow, the bike actually exists!


In Posthausen standen gestern Mittag noch zwei andere RM 2 in der Farbe zur Abholung bereit.


----------



## BikenderBayer (21. Februar 2021)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Da ist das Ding. Geliefert wie 2020 bestellt... Sohnemann schwebt auf Wolke 7...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1212371


Wettertechnisch könnte das Timing auch kaum besser sein, Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike4L (21. Februar 2021)

Servus, 
bezüglich Rahmengröße..
Ein Freund von mir hat ein RM 2 in M zum Verkauf. Ich bin 186 groß ( Schrittlänge noch nicht gemessen). Ich weiß das L ist wahrscheinlich die besser Lösung aber da es ja momentan schwierig ist eins zu bekommen. 
Was meint ihr würde das trotzdem gehen?


----------



## flowMeister (21. Februar 2021)

Bike4L schrieb:


> Servus,
> bezüglich Rahmengröße..
> Ein Freund von mir hat ein RM 2 in M zum Verkauf. Ich bin 186 groß ( Schrittlänge noch nicht gemessen). Ich weiß das L ist wahrscheinlich die besser Lösung aber da es ja momentan schwierig ist eins zu bekommen.
> Was meint ihr würde das trotzdem gehen?


Würde ich nicht machen, wenn dann XL. Bin genauso groß und auf dem L happy, XL wäre aber auch gegangen.
Aber wenn es tatsächlich ein Freund ist, dann fahr es doch einfach Probe, my Friend!


----------



## Rick7 (21. Februar 2021)

Bike4L schrieb:


> Servus,
> bezüglich Rahmengröße..
> Ein Freund von mir hat ein RM 2 in M zum Verkauf. Ich bin 186 groß ( Schrittlänge noch nicht gemessen). Ich weiß das L ist wahrscheinlich die besser Lösung aber da es ja momentan schwierig ist eins zu bekommen.
> Was meint ihr würde das trotzdem gehen?


Zu klein  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bike4L (21. Februar 2021)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Habe ich schon gemacht aber habe natürlich keinen Vergleich.


----------



## BikenderBayer (21. Februar 2021)

Definitiv zu klein. Fahre mit 1,91 XL. Passt wunderbar.


----------



## adrenalin_pur (24. Februar 2021)

Gerade kam die Mail...
Rm1 bestellt Januar. Lieferzeit 8 Wochen... 

Jetzt neuer Termin Kw33
16.8 bis 22.8

Suchen jetzt eine Alternative. Da helfen die ganzen Entschuldigungen UND Beleidsbekundungen von Rose AUCH nicht.

-
Wochenende wird der 1fach Antrieb von seinem 26er stevens dann auf einen größeren 26er Rahmen transferiert. So hat er wenigstens ein vernünftiges Hardtail für die Saison. 10 Jahre alt, unter 11kg läuft. ✌️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuetzrad-DHler (24. Februar 2021)

adrenalin_pur schrieb:


> Gerade kam die Mail...
> Rm1 bestellt Januar. Lieferzeit 8 Wochen...
> 
> Jetzt neuer Termin Kw33
> ...


5 Monate Verzögerung sind krass!!! Habe selber Mitte September bestellt. Regulär sollte mein RM2 JETZT geliefert werden. Aufgrund der Videobotschaft von Rose habe ich mir fast schon gedacht, dass es noch mal so lange dauern könnte. Aber wer wartet schon 9 oder 10 Monate auf ein Bike? Meine Bestellung bei Rose ist jetzt storniert, Faxen dicke. Wird jetzt ein Cube Sting WS 140 HPC SL - 2021. Schon komisch, dass andere Hersteller auch in Asien produzieren, aber trotzdem liefern können..


----------



## Stevensf9 (24. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte am 18.7. bestellt und am 10.02. war es da. Allerdings hat sich das Warten gelohnt. Andererseits haben andere Mütter auch schöne Töchter... 🤔


----------



## HollyBoni (24. Februar 2021)

I'm struggling to find good alternatives. A really like the Orbea Occam. Messaged my dealer, they said Orbea closed orders for 2021... Sweet.


----------



## jimmi-elan (24. Februar 2021)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> I'm struggling to find good alternatives. A really like the Orbea Occam. Messaged my dealer, they said Orbea closed orders for 2021... Sweet.


Fahrrad-XXL.de has several types of occams available


----------



## HollyBoni (24. Februar 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Fahrrad-XXL.de has several types of occams available



Thanks for the tip. Sadly they don't haven an XL in the H20 build which is what I really want.  I'll keep checking and waiting.
I'll message some Giant dealers too, although i've heard that it's impossible to get an alu Trance X as well. Still not too stoked on the Trance X 2 for the price, but desperate times desperate measures...  😅


----------



## Stevensf9 (24. Februar 2021)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> Thanks for the tip. Sadly they don't haven an XL in the H20 build which is what I really want.  I'll keep checking and waiting.
> I'll message some Giant dealers too, although i've heard that it's impossible to get an alu Trance X as well. Still not too stoked on the Trance X 2 for the price, but desperate times desperate measures...  😅


In Posthausen in the Rose Store is a RM2 2020 as show bike, perhaps you can get it?


----------



## HollyBoni (24. Februar 2021)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> In Posthausen in the Rose Store is a RM2 2020 as show bike, perhaps you can get it?



Not sure, I would like a Shimano drivetrain more, but I know i'm being picky.

Messaged a Giant dealer, they can't order the 2021 Trance X anymore either. 😅

BTW I haven't received an email from Rose yet. Did they just postpone the delivery, or change the spec as well?


----------



## jimmi-elan (24. Februar 2021)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> Not sure, I would like a Shimano drivetrain more, but I know i'm being picky.
> 
> Messaged a Giant dealer, they can't order the 2021 Trance X anymore either. 😅
> 
> BTW I haven't received an email from Rose yet. Did they just postpone the delivery, or change the spec as well?


Uhm, the rm2 has a shimano drivetrain


----------



## Stuetzrad-DHler (24. Februar 2021)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> BTW I haven't received an email from Rose yet. Did they just postpone the delivery, or change the spec as well?


Rose announced in their email that they will contact everyone with a concrete proposal. Change of specs could be one of them.


----------



## HollyBoni (24. Februar 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Uhm, the rm2 has a shimano drivetrain



Yeah, that's what I ordered, but for some reason I automatically assumed that in the store they have the older spec RM2 with the GX drivetrain.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmi-elan (24. Februar 2021)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> Yeah, that's what I ordered, but for some reason I automatically assumed that in the store they have the older spec RM2 with the GX drivetrain.


Mhh, I'm not sure, but I think the rm2 I Was riding in the store had a shimano... But actually it is such a long time ago, I wouldn't swear on it


----------



## Stevensf9 (24. Februar 2021)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> Yeah, that's what I ordered, but for some reason I automatically assumed that in the store they have the older spec RM2 with the GX drivetrain.


Yes, in Posthausen it was the RM2 in XL with the 2020 Spec.


----------



## HollyBoni (26. Februar 2021)

Has anyone received an email about the delay of their RM2? Still no email for me yet. I know that both the RM1 and RM3 has been pushed back to the end of August. Which is a bit weird, I thought it's the components that are holding things back, but it seems like it's the frames?


----------



## dobz (26. Februar 2021)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> Has anyone received an email about the delay of their RM2? Still no email for me yet. I know that both the RM1 and RM3 has been pushed back to the end of August. Which is a bit weird, I thought it's the components that are holding things back, but it seems like it's the frames?


Hey,
i‘ve received an email three weeks ago. They told me that my RM2 will take 17 weeks longer. The new date is 10th of june.


----------



## r3fl (26. Februar 2021)

I would say they want to delay that email as long as possible so they can tell us "hey you only have to wait 8 more weeks" instead of telling us today "sorry your bike has a delay of arround 16 weeks". I know, pretty pessimistic thought, but last week I asked if the delay will be weeks or months and the answer was the same like in the mass mail.


----------



## HollyBoni (26. Februar 2021)

dobz schrieb:


> Hey,
> i‘ve received an email three weeks ago. They told me that my RM2 will take 17 weeks longer. The new date is 10th of june.



Interesting. When did you order and what size? I ordered a large at the end of December, my original delivery date was mid June.


----------



## dobz (26. Februar 2021)

I ordered a RM2 XL (matt aurora) at the 4th january this year. My original delivery date was the first week of april. I‘ve ordered it by Jobrad.


----------



## HollyBoni (26. Februar 2021)

dobz schrieb:


> I ordered a RM2 XL (matt aurora) at the 4th january this year. My original delivery date was the first week of april. I‘ve ordered it by Jobrad.



Wow, jealous. Mine is a matt aurora as well.

I'm going crazy, i'm at home sick looking at bikes all day. I can't find another good bike in this price range that would be available in around June...  😅


----------



## jimmi-elan (26. Februar 2021)

Ok, I don't know If it (the webshop) really tells the truth, as I already wrote I cancelled my order 3 weeks ago.
I placed the order in September, rm2, M, Aurora.
Estimated delivery date was end of february...
Even the order was cancelled, I also received this mass email.
I still can see my order in Web portal.
State: cancelled, available at june, 7th.

Means they seem to have postponed it by 3 months


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikenderBayer (26. Februar 2021)

Ich freue mich ernsthaft darauf, hier irgendwann mal über echte Erfahrungen zu diskutieren und nicht über Liefertermine... Soll nicht so gemeint sein, dass ihr damit aufhören sollt. Aber das andere würde uns allen vermutlich mehr Spaß machen.


----------



## HollyBoni (26. Februar 2021)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> I'm really looking forward to discussing real experiences here at some point and not about delivery dates ... Shouldn't mean that you should stop. But the other would probably be more fun for all of us.



I do have an actual question about the bike. 😅 Do you feel like the slacker seat tube angle is an issue, does it bother you in any way?
If I remember correctly you're on an XL. My seat is gonna be pretty high as well. I remeasured my inseam and it's more like 90-91cm...


----------



## BikenderBayer (26. Februar 2021)

No, I don't think it's an issue at all. With nearly the same inseam length I don't have any problems with the XL frame.


----------



## HollyBoni (26. Februar 2021)

Sweet, thanks. I always wonder if I should have went with an XL, but even though my legs are long i'm only 185cm. I hope the large will work out.


----------



## 93_Tim (28. Februar 2021)

Hab jetzt nach 8 Monaten warten endlich mein RM2 abholen können und es macht wahnsinnig viel Spaß 😍

Ist mein erstes Fully und allgemein mein erstes neues Bike seit 12 jahren deshalb bin ich mit der Technik der Scheibenbremsen noch nicht so vertraut und daher meine Frage:

Wenn ich in eine Kurve fahre bzw das bike in nem winkel halte dann schleift die vordere Scheibe leicht.
Also als hätte sie eine minimale Unwucht und es klingt halt ab und zu metallisch 
Normal oder gleich wieder zu Rose zum checken?
Sorry falls das ne dumme Frage ist oder so aber better safe than sorry


----------



## jimmi-elan (28. Februar 2021)

Wenn es kein richtiges schleifen ist, sondern nur in Kurven mal nen leichtes Singen, würde ich es jetzt so lassen und die Bremse jetzt erstmal vernünftig einfahren. Wenn es dann nicht von alleine verschwindet den Bremssattel nochmal neu ausrichten. Dafür gibt es genug Youtube Videos die das gut erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 93_Tim (28. Februar 2021)

Ja ist eher ein singen 👌🏼 
Jo die müssen noch bisschen besser eingebremst werden... 
danke 🙌🏼


----------



## dobz (2. März 2021)

Ich hab heute das Alternativangebot von Rose bekommen. Bei mir wird der Austausch der Laufräder von DT Swiss auf Sunringle Düroc SD37 Expert gemacht.
Damit einhergehend gibts auch einen neuen Liefertermin. Spätestens KW43 soll es dann soweit sein 🙈.
Zur nächsten Saison bin ich dann einsatzfähig 😂


----------



## HollyBoni (2. März 2021)

dobz schrieb:


> Ich hab heute das Alternativangebot von Rose bekommen. Bei mir wird der Austausch der Laufräder von DT Swiss auf Sunringle Düroc SD37 Expert gemacht.
> Damit einhergehend gibts auch einen neuen Liefertermin. Spätestens KW43 soll es dann soweit sein 🙈.
> Zur nächsten Saison bin ich dann einsatzfähig 😂



KW43??? End of October?


----------



## flowMeister (2. März 2021)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> Sweet, thanks. I always wonder if I should have went with an XL, but even though my legs are long i'm only 185cm. I hope the large will work out.


I have the same size & legs and works for me, but I changed the handle bar to 35mm rise (with the stock 10mm spacers).


----------



## MimoDerErste (2. März 2021)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> KW43??? End of October?


Ich habe die gleiche Mail


HollyBoni schrieb:


> KW43??? End of October?


Ich habe das gleiche Angebot mit KW 29🥴


----------



## dobz (2. März 2021)

Trittnix schrieb:


> Ich habe die gleiche Mail
> 
> Ich habe das gleiche Angebot mit KW 27🥴


Du hast aber bestimmt auch eher bestellt als ich. Ich hab mich erst Anfang Januar für das RM2 entschieden.


----------



## jimmi-elan (2. März 2021)

Lol, ich habe für mein storniertes auch die Mail bekommen... 

Von Ende Februar verschoben auf Ende Juli... 

Im September bestellt, das ist ja nur fast 1 Jahr Lieferzeit 🤣

Selbst mein Focus brauchte in der ersten Coronawelle nur 7 Monate... 

Happy with my new stumpjumper


----------



## MAster (2. März 2021)

Same here:



Kein Wort der Entschuldigung oder irgendein entgegenkommen...
Wieso soll es nochmal 6 Monate länger dauern, wenn sie doch jetzt 
eine alternativen LFR haben? Für mich klingt das auch so, alsoob SUN 
erstmal produzieren muss....


----------



## Stevensf9 (2. März 2021)

Naja, die kommen wohl auch aus Asien und müssen a erst mal hergestellt und b vor allem erst mal hergebracht werden. Total unbefriedigend ist es auf jeden Fall...


----------



## MAster (2. März 2021)

Aber wo liegt dann der Vorteil ? Man könnte ja auch selber welche einspeichen mit Komponenten die verfügbar sind. Die lernen nichts dazu und setzen auf Lieferketten die einfach nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (2. März 2021)

hier ähnlich zu meinem Ground Control 3 - das hatte ich letzte Woche aufgrund der ersten Email, und der fehlenden weiteren Informationen storniert und ein Neuron CF 8 geordert - das ist übrigens  2 Tage später gekommen.



> vor einigen Tagen haben wir uns bei dir gemeldet, um dir mitzuteilen, dass sich der angekündigte Liefertermin für dein Bike leider verschieben wird. Wie versprochen haben wir seitdem alle Alternativen und Möglichkeiten geprüft, um für dich die beste und schnellste Lösung zu finden.
> 
> 
> *Jetzt gibt es News:*
> ...





> Wir liefern dein GROUND CONTROL 3 spätestens in
> *KW 34*
> 23.08.2021 - 29.08.2021


4 monate später mit einem schlechteren LRS ... ne danke ...


----------



## r3fl (2. März 2021)

Vllt wäre es von Vorteil das sie einem das Rad ohne LRS schicken und man baut sich den scheiß einfach selbst 
Für all jene die noch Interesse haben und nicht warten wollen (ich konnte nicht warten und bin mit meinem Neuron CF8 glücklich), können bei Rose anfragen ob sie einem das Rad ohne LRS schicken. Vorausgesetzt sie kommen einem preislich großzügig entgegen.

Edit: ich könnte mir vorstellen das sie zwar "spätestens" schreiben, aber "frühestens" meinen


----------



## sauerlaender75 (2. März 2021)

r3fl schrieb:


> Vllt wäre es von Vorteil das sie einem das Rad ohne LRS schicken und man baut sich den scheiß einfach selbst
> Für all jene die noch Interesse haben und nicht warten wollen (ich konnte nicht warten und bin mit meinem Neuron CF8 glücklich), können bei Rose anfragen ob sie einem das Rad ohne LRS schicken. Vorausgesetzt sie kommen einem preislich großzügig entgegen.
> 
> Edit: ich könnte mir vorstellen das sie zwar "spätestens" schreiben, aber "frühestens" meinen




Dito - hab auch das Neuron CF 8.0 bestellt, war scheinbar das letzte was auf Lager - nach meine Bestellung sind die Lieferzeitenfür das neuron in L in den März gestiegen!


----------



## Speichenede (2. März 2021)

dobz schrieb:


> Ich hab heute das Alternativangebot von Rose bekommen. Bei mir wird der Austausch der Laufräder von DT Swiss auf Sunringle Düroc SD37 Expert gemacht.
> Damit einhergehend gibts auch einen neuen Liefertermin. Spätestens KW43 soll es dann soweit sein 🙈.
> Zur nächsten Saison bin ich dann einsatzfähig


Ich habe heute die gleiche Info bekommen 🤢.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob der neu angebotene Laufradsatz (Sun Ringlé Düroc SD37 Expert) tatsächlich gleichwertig oder besser ist als der ursprüngliche (DT Swiss M1900)?...oder ist es eher ein Downgrading?


----------



## jul20 (2. März 2021)

edit: too slow...


----------



## HollyBoni (2. März 2021)

I think these wheels are pretty decent. I wouldn't think of them as a downgrade. Yeah DT is DT but to be honest the M1900s are pretty meh especially those 370 hubs...


----------



## Marco2511 (2. März 2021)

dobz schrieb:


> Ich hab heute das Alternativangebot von Rose bekommen. Bei mir wird der Austausch der Laufräder von DT Swiss auf Sunringle Düroc SD37 Expert gemacht.
> Damit einhergehend gibts auch einen neuen Liefertermin. Spätestens KW43 soll es dann soweit sein 🙈.
> Zur nächsten Saison bin ich dann einsatzfähig 😂


Ich habe heute das selbe Alternativangebot bekommen. Der Liefertermin wurde auf die KW34 gesetzt und ist somit 4 Monate später als ursprünglich geplant. Das ist einfach Wahnsinn. Mich würde es ausserdem auch interessieren was die Fachleute unter uns über diese Alternative denken. Ist der Alternativ Laufradsatz zufriedenstellend ?


----------



## schmax (3. März 2021)

RM2 am 07.02.21 bestellt. Lieferzeitpunkt bei mir auch KW43.

Hab Rose grade ne Mail geschrieben, dass ich die DT Swiss M1900 wie bestellt haben möchte. Mal schauen was zurück kommt.

Mich würde aber auch interessieren ob jemand Erfahrung mit Düroc LRS hat.

Ohne breite Meinung zu den Teilen kommen die mir nicht an den Hobel...
Da wart ich lieber nen Jahr und fahr weiter Hardtail


----------



## Niklas2310 (3. März 2021)

Mein Liefertermin ist KW38.
Root Miller 3… statt DT Swiss XM 1700 ist das Angebot Sun Ringlé Düroc SD37 Pro zu verbauen (LRS 240g schwerer als die DT's, also 120g pro LR)

Rose sagt am Telefon bei bestehen auf die DT Swiss ist Liefertermin ca. Mitte 2022.. Einen Konkreten Liefertermin gibt es seitens DT aber nicht mehr. Sie haben einfach die Lieferung welche für Feburar geplant war nicht ausgeliefert.

Die Sun Ringle's beim Root Miller 3 sind sogar in einer höheren Kategorie (Freeride) angesiedelt und kosten deutlich mehr als die DT's.

Eine Auslieferung ohne Laufräder ist nicht möglich.

Wenn ich den Sun Ringle's Zusage wird mein bei Kauf versprochenen Liefertermin (KW23) "nur" um 15 Wochen vertagt...(KW38). Man versprach mir aber evtl. Sogar eher liefern zu können da man in die Produktionsstraßen von Sun Ringle mit eingreift. Egal welche Variante man wählt, diese Saison wird's wohl nichts mehr vermute ich. Schade! Dabei habe ich doch letztes Jahr schon bestellt.

Hier noch ein Testbericht:








						Sun Ringlé Düroc SD37 Pro im Test: Massig Maulweite, schön feinverzahnt
					

Die Sun Ringlé Düroc SD37 Pro bieten viel Maulweite und die spannende Bubba-Nabe mit einstellbarem Rastwinkel. Wir haben den Laufradsatz getestet!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Und der dazugehörige Beitrag im Forum welcher leider nichts gutes verrät:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sun...-massig-maulweite-schoen-feinverzahnt.912853/
Auf drängen habe ich noch erfahren was an Teilen für das Root Miller 3 noch fehlt:

Lenker
Gabel
Dämpfer
Steuersatz
Laufräder
Rahmen
...
Also mich überzeugen die Sun Ringle's nicht...
*Was sagen die Profis zur LRS Alternative?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmax (3. März 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Testbericht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Kommentare zum Test sind nicht grade positiv 😅


----------



## MimoDerErste (3. März 2021)

Auf drängen habe ich noch erfahren was an Teilen für das Root Miller 3 noch fehlt:

Lenker
Gabel
Dämpfer
Steuersatz
Laufräder
Rahmen

🤣🤣🤣🤣 Also fast das ganze Fahrrad. Das macht Hoffnung auf die Saison 2022. Das wird bis dahin.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (3. März 2021)

Trittnix schrieb:


> Auf drängen habe ich noch erfahren was an Teilen für das Root Miller 3 noch fehlt:
> 
> Lenker
> Gabel
> ...


Kurbel, Kette, Schaltung, Bremsen, Griffe & Schläuche sind schon mal da - positiv sehen


----------



## HollyBoni (3. März 2021)

Haha, I didn't get an email with a new delivery date, just a new invoice with the updated wheelset.

I'm fairly sure i'm gonna cancel too. I may have found a bike with delivery in June-July, and I also like the geo much more than the RM. We'll see...


----------



## Kickaxe (3. März 2021)

HollyBoni schrieb:


> I may have found a bike with delivery in June-July, and I also like the geo much more than the RM. We'll see...


Which is it?


----------



## HollyBoni (3. März 2021)

Kickaxe schrieb:


> Which is it?



Not telling, I don't want you guys buying up all the supply. 

But TBH i'm not a 100% sure that the delivery date is legit. At this point i'm not even sure if the manufacturers themselves can predit this stuff...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmax (5. März 2021)

Antwort von Rose zum RM2:

"(...) vielen Dank für deine Email.

Leider können wir dir keinen Liefertermin mit den DT SWISS Laufrädern mitteilen.

Ich kann dir leider dann nur die Stornierung des Auftrags anbieten. (...)" 

Danke Merkel.


----------



## Stevensf9 (5. März 2021)

Was hat denn jetzt die Bundeskanzlerin mit Lieferketten von Rose in Taiwan und China etc zu tun? Andere wie Radon oder Canyon kriegen es ja anscheinend deutlich besser hin...


----------



## Niklas2310 (5. März 2021)

Habe lange mit Rose telefoniert. Die Entscheidung der Laufräder ist Alternativslos. Entweder Sun Ringle oder Storno. DT wird nicht mehr liefern.


----------



## jimmi-elan (5. März 2021)

schmax schrieb:


> Antwort von Rose zum RM2:
> 
> "(...) vielen Dank für deine Email.
> 
> ...


Die letzten Tage frage ich mich echt, ob man bei dieser Ignoranz nicht den Spaß mal durchfechten sollte auf Schadenersatz wegen Nichterfüllung... Und dann den Differenzbetrag zu einem gleichwertigen, aber inzwischen ja teureren Rad einfordern kann... 

Naja, bei mir ist der Drops ja eh gelutscht inzwischen... Aber vielleicht gibt sich ja irgendein verprellter Kunde den Spaß


----------



## dobz (5. März 2021)

Dafür habe ich erneut eine Änderung meines Liefertermins bekommen. Diesmal aber erfreulicherweise vorverlegt.Von Ende Oktober/ Anfang November auf Mitte August.
Ich habe dem Wechsel auf die Sun LR zugestimmt.
Mal abwarten, was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## Stevensf9 (5. März 2021)

Nicht 


Niklas2310 schrieb:


> DT wird nicht mehr liefern


2021, oder? Für 2022 sind doch wieder Lieferungen angekündigt, oder?


----------



## dobz (5. März 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Die letzten Tage frage ich mich echt, ob man bei dieser Ignoranz nicht den Spaß mal durchfechten sollte auf Schadenersatz wegen Nichterfüllung... Und dann den Differenzbetrag zu einem gleichwertigen, aber inzwischen ja teureren Rad einfordern kann...
> 
> Naja, bei mir ist der Drops ja eh gelutscht inzwischen... Aber vielleicht gibt sich ja irgendein verprellter Kunde den Spaß


Die Gemüter kochen da schon manchmal hoch, aber ich hoffe dass dir klar ist, dass dir durch ein nicht zum Termin gelieferten MTBs kein Schaden entstanden ist.


----------



## Niklas2310 (5. März 2021)

Ich bin nicht der Meinung Rose die große Schuld zu geben. Immerhin bekommen wir einen super Preis für das Rad. Wenn andere Hersteller die Lieferungen mit höheren Preisen abgreifen können zerbricht halt eine Zusammenarbeit.

Dt liefert frühestens Mitte 2022... Intern wird aber scharf diskutiert ob dies überhaupt noch der Fall sein wird.

Also ich habe nach langem Überlegen der Alternative zugestimmt und wenn man sich die Berichte anschaut werden die LR in einem zu harten Terrain bewegt und beides sind DH Fahrer welche meiner Meinung zu viel von den Rädern fördern. Der Rose Mitarbeiter hat mir versichert das diese die Kategorie des Root Millers übersteigen. Somit sollte man keine Angst haben... Wenn doch was passiert darf man sich aber jederzeit an Rose wenden.

Bitte unterlasst diesen hate gegen die Hersteller. Die tun auch nur ihr bestes und momentan ist der Markt einfach leer gekauft.


----------



## MimoDerErste (5. März 2021)

dobz schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich erneut eine Änderung meines Liefertermins bekommen. Diesmal aber erfreulicherweise vorverlegt.Von Ende Oktober/ Anfang November auf Mitte August.
> Ich habe dem Wechsel auf die Sun LR zugestimmt.
> Mal abwarten, was die Zukunft bringt.


Check zur Sicherheit noch einmal das Jahr!!!🤣
Ich habe auch dem Sun Ringle LRS zugestimmt.
Schade, dass Rose keine Newmen LRS verbaut. Lieferbar sind die nämlich🥲


----------



## MimoDerErste (5. März 2021)

Hate???😳
Habe ich nicht so verstanden. 
Unzufriedenheit und Galgenhumor durchaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmi-elan (5. März 2021)

dobz schrieb:


> Die Gemüter kochen da schon manchmal hoch, aber ich hoffe dass dir klar ist, dass dir durch ein nicht zum Termin gelieferten MTBs kein Schaden entstanden ist.


Das halte ich eben genau für fraglich... 

Der Vertrag ist nunmal mit Liefertermin. 
Der wird in nicht zwingend zu akzeptierendem Maße nicht eingehalten... Demzufolge ist Rose in Verzug. 
Wenn man nun deswegen vom Kauf zurück tritt und sich ein gleichwertiges Rad kauft müsste die Differenz zwischen den Kaufpreisen als Schadenersatz geltend gemacht werden können.


----------



## dobz (5. März 2021)

Mein Vertrag war mit einem voraussichtlichen Liefertermin. So wie jetzt immer noch. 
Ich denke nicht das Rose so blöd ist und verbindliche Liefertermine angibt. Dann würden auch Pönale mit im Vertragswerk stehen. 
Sowas ist im Endkundengeschäft(Einzelhandel) wohl eher nicht die Regel.
Zumal Rose sich die Situation sicherlich auch anders vorgestellt hat und für die Lieferverzögerung aus Süd-Ost-Asien ja mal echt nichts kann.


----------



## schmax (5. März 2021)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Was hat denn jetzt die Bundeskanzlerin mit Lieferketten von Rose in Taiwan und China etc zu tun?


Hatte keinen ernst gemeinten Bezug dazu 😂

Nunja, dann heißt es nun wohl friss oder stirb. 
Leider schmeckt der Braten für 2600 Taler einfach zu gut...


----------



## HollyBoni (6. März 2021)

I just cancelled too. 🙄 The bang to buck ratio of the RM2 was so attractive, but missing the entire summer (and fall) is not worth it to me.
Hope you guys get your bikes some day!


----------



## Stevensf9 (7. März 2021)

Lol. Heute erst gemerkt, dass die unterschiedlichen Bremsen auch unterschiedliche Beläge haben. Die 4 vorne gesinterte, die 2 hinten organische. Und da Sohnemann kilometerweit Wheelie mit schleifender Bremse fährt, hat der es geschafft, die Beläge hinten binnen zwei Wochen total zu verglasen. ;-)


----------



## El5elemento (12. März 2021)

Wer hätte das gedacht....


----------



## MimoDerErste (12. März 2021)

Preiserhöhung sind woke😂
Mein RM habe ich im letzten Jahr schon bezahlt. Trifft mich erst beim nächsten Rad. Vielleicht sollte man jetzt noch schnell bestellen, dauert ja ein wenig bis es ankommt😇


----------



## El5elemento (12. März 2021)

Trittnix schrieb:


> Preiserhöhung sind woke😂
> Mein RM habe ich im letzten Jahr schon bezahlt. Trifft mich erst beim nächsten Rad. Vielleicht sollte man jetzt noch schnell bestellen, dauert ja ein wenig bis es ankommt😇


Ich würde gern den RM3 bestellen gibts aber nicht. 12% von 3500€ ist aber echt viel. 
YT hat jetzt die Capra AL  für 3500€ vorgestellt...nicht schlecht 😁


----------



## Louis_mtb_ (16. März 2021)

Hi Leute,
ich hätte mal eine frage, weis jemand von euch, ob man im Rm hinten den Federweg erhöhen kann? Also anderen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub rein, geht das? Oder schleift an irgendwas oder schlägt was an?

Edit: Mit einem 205*65 Dämpfer hätte man dann theorethisch 162 mm Federweg hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikenderBayer (16. März 2021)

Warum? Verändert garantiert die Charakteristik und führt mit Sicherheit zum Erlöschen der Garantie...
Dann doch lieber gleich ein Bike mit (noch) mehr Federweg wählen, oder?


----------



## Louis_mtb_ (16. März 2021)

War auch nur eine Überlegung. Finde das Riot Miller sehr schön, und habe schon überlegt ob ich es mir vll Mal zulege. Allerdings wusste ich nicht, wie ich mit dem Federweg zurecht komme, ich bin sonst immer 170/170 gefahren


----------



## Speichenede (18. März 2021)

Obacht - da will wohl einer ordentlich Profit aus der Situation schlagen oder hat sich vertippt😉









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Ostrach finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## sauerlaender75 (18. März 2021)

ja, ein vertipper .... 100% .... so exklusiv sind die Rose Bikes ja net, und wer das Rad regulär gekauft hätte, hat wohl ganz stark den P/L Faktor mit in der Kaufentscheidung gehabt - für 1000€ ontop kann man sich auch in anderen Regalen sehr gut bedienen 


Aber wer weiss ...  jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf


----------



## BikenderBayer (18. März 2021)

Krass... Aber vermutlich wird er jemanden finden...


----------



## Louis_mtb_ (19. März 2021)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmax (19. März 2021)

Speichenede schrieb:


> Obacht - da will wohl einer ordentlich Profit aus der Situation schlagen oder hat sich vertippt😉
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja... 
Ein unbefahrenes RM2 für 2600 Taler, sprich dem regulären Kaufpreis. 
Dann sogar noch mit GX und DT LRS. Das ganze ohne 36 Wochen Wartezeit. 
Wenn das alles stimmt und um die Ecke wäre, würde ich meine Bestellung stornieren und sofort zuschlagen 😅🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## sauerlaender75 (19. März 2021)

gestern stand da noch 3600,-


----------



## Ruuden90 (19. März 2021)

Also ich hab mir jetzt das Canyon Spectral 29 CF8 bestellt. Komisch nur, dass Canyon schon bei den Versandvorbereitungen ist. Bestellt hatte ich am Mittwoch.


----------



## Marco2511 (19. März 2021)

Ruuden90 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir jetzt das Canyon Spectral 29 CF8 bestellt. Komisch nur, dass Canyon schon bei den Versandvorbereitungen ist. Bestellt hatte ich am Mittwoch.


Geil, ist dann aber auch schon eine andere Preiskategorie als das root miller oder ?
Hat Canyon eig auch schon die Preise angezogen?


----------



## Ruuden90 (19. März 2021)

Also das Rad hat jetzt 3.999€ gekostet. 

Dafür muss man leider auch sagen stimmt hier alles. Es sind auch DT Swiss dabei😉


----------



## jimmi-elan (19. März 2021)

Ich bin mit meinem stumpjumper comp auch echt zufrieden... 
War zwar irgendwie teurer für auf dem Papier schlechtere Ausstattung... Aber man merkt es absolut nicht, das Teil macht einfach Spaß


----------



## El5elemento (24. März 2021)

Ich brauche eure Hilfe.

Das Root Miller 3 ist ab Heute wieder verfügbar (noch mit dem alten Preis) aber mit der Sunringlé Düroc SD37 Pro Laufräder die ich unbedingt nicht haben will. 
Denkt ihr dass ab morgen das RM3 (mit dem neuen Preis) wider mit der DTswiss Laufräder wieder verfügbar wird?
Nicht das ab morgen die Düroc noch dabei sind und sogar das Fahrrad teuer wird.

Grüße.


----------



## Niklas2310 (24. März 2021)

El5elemento schrieb:


> Ich brauche eure Hilfe.
> 
> Das Root Miller 3 ist ab Heute wieder verfügbar (noch mit dem alten Preis) aber mit der Sunringlé Düroc SD37 Pro Laufräder die ich unbedingt nicht haben will.
> Denkt ihr dass ab morgen das RM3 (mit dem neuen Preis) wider mit der DTswiss Laufräder wieder verfügbar wird?
> ...


Laut Rose Mitarbeiter werden vorerst keine DT's mehr verbaut da man sich auf diesen Geschäftspartner nicht verlassen kann was Liefertermine angeht. Lieferung im Februar ist einfach nicht angekommen... Deshalb ja der wechsel auf Sun.

Ich sehe nicht mehr die Problematik an den Sun's. Gefällt einem das Fahrrad kann man die in Nachhinein immer noch tauschen...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (24. März 2021)

Was da zwischen Rose & DTSwiss gelaufen ist würde mich mal interessieren.

Die DTSwiss x1700 Laufräder waren bei meiner Bestellung ein wichtiger Kaufgrund bei Rose, die Mavic Räder als Ersatz haben mir dann gar nicht zugesagt und zusätzlich zur weiteren Lieferverzögerung von 5 Monaten zu Stornierung geführt.

Andere Hersteller bieten Ihre Räder jedenfalls weiter mit DTSwiss LRS an ...

Vielleicht musste DTSwiss abwägen wer beliefert wird, und wer nicht ...


----------



## dobz (24. März 2021)

Vielleicht haben andere Hersteller einfach größere Mengen eingekauft gehabt und haben davon noch etwas im Lagerbestand. Könnte auch ein simpler Grund sein.
Würde dann bedeuten, dass die verzögert in die Lieferschwierigkeiten reinlaufen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikenderBayer (24. März 2021)

Da muss ich doch schon wieder nach der Glaskugel suchen... Wo hab ich das Ding bloß hin?


----------



## dobz (24. März 2021)

Wenn du die gefunden hast, gib mal Bescheid! Ich wüsste gerne ob mein neuer Liefertermin gehalten werden kann 😂


----------



## El5elemento (24. März 2021)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Da muss ich doch schon wieder nach der Glaskugel suchen... Wo hab ich das Ding bloß hin?


Brauchst du aber nicht, dafür gibt es Foren wie diese wo man richtigen Antworten bekommen kann 😉


----------



## firstspaceape (25. März 2021)

Root Miller 3 aktuell 3799€
Ist es zu gestern teurer geworden?
Jemand auf dem Schirm was sich nun geändert hat?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (25. März 2021)

die angekündigte Preiserhöhung zum 25.3 von min. 8-9%


----------



## Stevensf9 (25. März 2021)

RM 2 von 2.399 über 2.599 auf jetzt 2.899? Ok... Und dann noch deren Lieferzeiten dazu? Das ist mutig. Oder Absicht, um endlich weniger Neubestellungen zu bekommen und die alten Bestellungen abarbeiten zu können. LOL


----------



## firstspaceape (25. März 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> die angekündigte Preiserhöhung zum 25.3 von min. 8-9%


Mist hatte das garnicht auf dem Schirm von 3399€ auf 3799€ , da hätte ich evtl. doch die Lieferzeiten bis Jahresende in Kauf genommen....


----------



## sauerlaender75 (25. März 2021)

Ich bin mittlerweile mehr als glücklich bei Rose storniert zu haben und bei Canyon zugeschlagen zu haben ...


----------



## Stevensf9 (25. März 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile mehr als glücklich bei Rose storniert zu haben und bei Canyon zugeschlagen zu haben ...


Ich bin so froh, die sieben Monate Lieferzeit ausgehalten zu haben und das "alte" RM2 für den alten Preis bekommen zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (25. März 2021)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> RM 2 von 2.399 über 2.599 auf jetzt 2.899? Ok... Und dann noch deren Lieferzeiten dazu? Das ist mutig. Oder Absicht, um endlich weniger Neubestellungen zu bekommen und die alten Bestellungen abarbeiten zu können. LOL


oder die bestellt haben die Wartezeit schmackhafter zu machen ....


----------



## El5elemento (25. März 2021)

Ich habe gestern das RM3 bestellt.
Vom Ausstattung her hat sich gar nichts geändert...nur teuer geworden 😅


----------



## B1ker (29. März 2021)

So, mein Biken mit dem Root Miller 2 hat leider seit ein paar Tagen ein Ende. Bremsleitung von der Hinterradbremse ist von dem gepressten Stück am Ende undicht, kein Druckpunkt mehr da und hat leider auch den Bremskolben zugeölt. Leider schickt die Rose-Technik keine neue Bremsleitung zu, bevor ich die alte nicht eingeschickt habe, trotz Bilder die vorliegen und den Defekt zeigen. Bearbeitungszeit der Prüfung von defekten Teilen dauert laut Aussage momentan nur mehrere Wochen. Klar gibt es einen Reklamationsprozess, hätte aber nicht gedacht das wegen einer Bremsleitung so Stur darauf bestanden wird. Komplettes Rad einsenden ist für mich auch keine Option. Nach 8 Monaten Wartezeit will ich Biken und nicht Wochen warten. Bin mega unzufrieden mit dem Service. Hier wurde nicht wirklich versucht eine schnelle Lösung zu finden. Naja, jetzt bestell ich ertsmal woanders ne neue Bremsleitung und repariere das Rad. An sich macht das Rad Bock. War aber definitiv mein letztes Rose.


----------



## Niklas2310 (29. März 2021)

Ich denke es geht darum einen evtl. Serienfehler auszuschließen welcher bei anderen Rädern ebenfalls unbeabsichtigt aufgetreten ist. Siehe die schleifenden Leitungen welche mit dem Sleeve im Rahmen behoben wurden... Finde gut das sie die Leitung erst haben wollen und dann Ersatz senden. So können sie sichergehen das du sie auch schickst.


----------



## Stevensf9 (29. März 2021)

Hier auch, selbiges an Bremse hinten. Ich habe gleich ne MT 5 beim hiesigen Händler bestellt, kommt heute. Keinen Bock auf den Reklamationsprozess über weitere Monate. Preis war super, Bike ist ansonsten auch super, aber derzeit? Rose ist raus, sollte ich morgen was Neues brauchen...


----------



## B1ker (29. März 2021)

Das ich die Leitung zurücksenden würde ist für mich eigentlich klar. Ich werde das, nachdem ich die neue Leitung habe, wieso noch machen. Ok, dann haben die ja ne super Charge Bremsleitungen von Formula geliefert bekommen. Wie gesagt für mich ist das nicht akzeptabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensf9 (29. März 2021)

Naja, sind schon mindestens zwei, wo die Leitung hinten undicht ist... Kann aber noch Zufall sein. ;-)


----------



## Tim_H_ (29. März 2021)

Ich schließe mich mit der undichten Leitung mal an.
Bei mir war es genauso, habe mir deshalb ne Forgura gebastelt


----------



## Stevensf9 (29. März 2021)

SosseFan9163 schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich mit der undichten Leitung mal an.
> Bei mir war es genauso, habe mir deshalb ne Forgura gebastelt


Bremshebel alt und hinten ne Magura neu?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (29. März 2021)

Habt ihr die undichte Leitung alle gemeldet? Wenn ja und Rose dann eigentlich einen serienfehler erkennen müsste fände ich es sehr frech nicht unmittelbar geholfen wird...


----------



## Tim_H_ (29. März 2021)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Bremshebel alt und hinten ne Magura neu?


Jup funktioniert echt super.
Hatte die MT5 noch rumliegen und fand die Hebel von der Cura einfach schöner.
Und bisheriges Fazit, funktioniert einwandfrei, super definierter Druckpunkt mit ordentlich Bremspower (finde sogar mehr als mit den originalhebeln).
Nur das Entüften ist etwas schwieriger geworden.


----------



## Stevensf9 (29. März 2021)

Ich nicht, weil ich von genau der oben geschilderten Antwort ausgegangen bin und einfach nicht noch mehr Zeit verschwenden will. Die verbringe ich lieber auf dem Bike... Wenn es jetzt allerdings mehrere Fälle sind, werde ich die alte Leitung auch hinschicken...


----------



## Tim_H_ (29. März 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Habt ihr die undichte Leitung alle gemeldet? Wenn ja und Rose dann eigentlich einen serienfehler erkennen müsste fände ich es sehr frech nicht unmittelbar geholfen wird...


Nachdem ich nach drei Tagen immer noch keine Antwort auf meine E-Mail erhalten habe, habe ich es Telefonisch probiert und nach zwei Tagen jemanden erreicht :/

Bei mir wurden drei Optionen angeboten:
Bike einschicken
Neue Bremse wird zugesendet und Fahrrad werkstatt baut ein und Rechnung geht an Rose.
Oder ich mache es selbst, wobei mir dann das
Entlüftungskit gestellt wird.

Habe mich für letzteres entschieden und dann einfach weil ich keinen Bock auf weitere Ausfälle hatte meine Altbewährten Maguras zur Hand genommen und wie eben schon erwähnt eine Forgura draus gemacht.


----------



## B1ker (29. März 2021)

@SosseFan9163 ist da so ein Sleeve über der Bremsleitung. Wenn ja, hast du die alte Bremsleitung dann zuerst rausgezogen und das Sleeve über die neue gemacht?


----------



## Tim_H_ (29. März 2021)

B1ker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1238230
> @SosseFan9163 ist da so ein Sleeve über der Bremsleitung. Wenn ja, hast du die alte Bremsleitung dann zuerst rausgezogen und das Sleeve über die neue gemacht?


Hmm, ein Sleeve war bei mir zwar drinnen habe aber einfach die Leitung von hinten nach vorne durchgezogen ohne darauf zu achten ob ich jetzt im Sleeve drin bin.


----------



## B1ker (29. März 2021)

@ROSE Bikes Tech  vielleicht nimmt sich mal einer der Problematik mit der undichten Bremsleitung an und versucht eine unkomplizierte und schnelle Lösung zu finden. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (29. März 2021)

letzte Aktivität 10/2019 ... da wird nicht viel kommen.


----------



## tt22 (29. März 2021)

+1 defekte Bremsleitung am Konnektor zum Sattel...bei mir auch ärgerliche weiße im Bikeurlaub. 
Die aufgeschlitzte Leitung inkl. ganzes Rad zurück schicken hatte ich auch mitgemacht.

Da mir keine zufriedenstellende Lösung angeboten werden konnte, hatte ich mich irgendwann auf eine 220€ Gutschrift verständigt (an die Gutschrift musste ich leider auch nochmals erinnern...). Hab dann auf Slx getauscht 👍 Die Defekte Cura hab ich seit dem auch noch im Keller liegen🤷🏻‍♂️

Bin aber sonst mega zufrieden mit dem Rad und will mich daher nicht beschweren. Hier gibt's ja einige mit einem schwereren Schicksal 😉


----------



## MimoDerErste (29. März 2021)

Mhm, undichte Bremsleitung am Neurad bei Rose hatte ich auch schon. Ich habe "nur" die Schraube fester zu drehen müssen. Zur Sicherheit habe ich alles eine Woche später noch einmal ausgebaut, gecheckt und entlüftet. Gemeldet habe ich nichts. Ich habe das unter Montagefehler verbucht. Einschicken, Mail schreiben, Fotos, etc  war mir alles zu aufwendig. Ärgerlich war es trotzdem.


----------



## MAster (29. März 2021)

Stellt euch mal vor, wenn die Fahrzeuge mit  einer echten Zulassung herstellen müssten. Da kommt das KBA und verteilt die rote Karte... 
Das mit der Bremsleitung liegt wohl im Trend, bei meinem Radon war die auch völlig malträtiert


----------



## adrenalin_pur (30. März 2021)

Mal was positives:
Unser Rm1 S Olive (bestellt Ende Januar, verschobener Liefertermin Mitte August) ist plötzlich eingetroffen und kann abgeholt werden.
Aber: zwei Lackschäden an der Aufnahme der Hinterschwinge, laut Foto zwei kleine Punkte wenige Millimeter gross.
Angebot: 50 Euro Gutschrift?
Man sieht auch die Sunringle Laufräder auf dem Bild.
Wir werden es trotzdem nehmen und auf dichte Bremsleitungen hoffen.


----------



## BikenderBayer (30. März 2021)

Würde ich machen, Lackschäden bekommt ein Bike bei artgerechter Haltung ja ohnehin.


----------



## B1ker (1. April 2021)

Heute ist meine bestellte Bremsleitung gekommen und wurde direkt verbaut. Hat alles gut geklappt. Morgen kann ich endlich wieder los.


----------



## adrenalin_pur (8. April 2021)

Heute konnten wir das RM1 abholen.

Zuerst etwas Verwirrung, dann aber gute Einweisung draussen vor der Tür.
Gewicht bei Größe S und mit Reverse Escape Pedalen sowie Ergon gd1 Griffen 15.05kg an der Kofferwaage.

3 Fragen
1. Bremsleitung hinten




Diese ragt weit Richtung Nabe. Abstand zur Speiche weniger als 1cm.
Kann man die Leitungshülle etwas aus dem Rahmen Richtung HR ziehen und dann diese mit Kabelbinder an der Kettenstrebe fixieren?

2. Kettenlänge



Ist das so okay? Nach vorne kann man das Schaltwerk noch schwenken. 



Hatte noch keine sram eagle und auch keine Erfahrung mit gefederten Hinterbauten. 

3. Dropper
Ist das geringe Spiel der Stütze in der Kartusche normal? 
Danke

Sonst ist der Fahrer sehr zufrieden. Mit 1.58m unterhalb der empfohlenen 1.60m. Die Sattelstütze ließ sich aber ausreichend weit im Rahmen einschieben und wheelie klappt auch schon.


----------



## Stevensf9 (8. April 2021)

Glückwunsch. Die Antwort ist drei Mal ja. Bei 1 würde ich aber erst Mal ein paar Touren machen und dann gucken, ob es nicht auch so geht... Bremse hinten ist aktuell manchmal defekt. Ich habe meine schon getauscht in eine MT 4, die ich bekommen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. April 2021)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Die Antwort ist drei Mal ja. Bei 1 würde ich aber erst Mal ein paar Touren machen und dann gucken, ob es nicht auch so geht... Bremse hinten ist aktuell manchmal defekt. Ich habe meine schon getauscht in eine MT 4, die ich bekommen könnte.




das RM1 hat Shimano BL-MT401/ BR-MT420/400


----------



## Stevensf9 (8. April 2021)

Ah, stimmt ja... 👍


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. April 2021)

was packt Rose eigentlich als Werkzeug bei einem Neurad dabei?


----------



## Stevensf9 (11. April 2021)

Wir haben es in Posthausen abgeholt, da war es fertig aufgebaut bis auf die Pedale, da war kein Werkzeug dabei. Nada.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. April 2021)

Ok, Bei Canyon bekommt man einen Bitsatzschlüssel, eine Dämpferpumpe & einen Pseudo Drehmomentschlüssel.


----------



## Niklas2310 (11. April 2021)

Billigwerkzeug lockt mich jetzt nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. April 2021)

Mich auch nicht, obwohl die Dämpferpumpe ist OK- wollte es nur wissen, weil mein Neffe sein root miller (hoffentlich) Ende August bekommt, dann kann er das Werkzeug haben - eine Dämpferpumpe wird er eh brauchen, und der Drehmoment ist auch ausreichend.


----------



## Niklas2310 (11. April 2021)

Mach Mal ein Fötö von dem Stuff


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. April 2021)




----------



## BikenderBayer (11. April 2021)

Blöcke fürs Entlüften,  Token und Tubeless Ventile liegen bei.


----------



## Stevensf9 (11. April 2021)

Irre. Ich habe eben extra noch mal in dieses schwarze Mäppchen geschaut. Tubelessventile zwei und ein Klotz für zwischen die Bremsscheiben, wenn man das Rad draussen hat zum Transport. Mehr ist da nicht.... Über das Zeug vom Bild hätte mein Sohn sich auch gefreut... 🤔😧


----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. April 2021)

war doch etwas mehr tatsächlich (Ersatzschaltauge hab ich separate bestellt) .....


----------



## adrenalin_pur (20. April 2021)

Das RM1 ist jetzt eingefahren.
Die hintere Bremsleitung haben wir doch mit einem Kabelbinder fixiert und so von den Speichen ferngehalten.
Lenker haben wir getauscht. An den Griffen jetzt 75cm statt 85cm. 

Frage:
Im Vergleich zum auch noch genutzten 26er Hardtail (11.3kg fahrfertig mit Rocket Ron 2.0) ist das RM für den 45kg Fahrer natürlich schwerer zu bewegen.

Leichtere Reifen sinnvoll? 

Selbst unsere lokale downhill Strecke hat nur 40 Tiefenmeter und mehr als 30cm sind seine Sprünge bislang nicht.
Die montierten Conti Trail King 2.4 liegen bei 845g und sind gemessen 60mm breit. 
Rocket Ron 2.25 sind 610g
Conti Raceking RS unter 600g
Sollten beide ja mit den breiten Düroc Felgen ihre Nennbreite erreichen. 
Favorit wären die RR, da diese am Hardtail sich sehr bewährt haben, auch im Dreck und CX Rennen. Auf 2tkm mit Schlauch zudem pannenfrei. 
Die Trail King könnten ja später wieder dran. Die RR könnten an meinem Hardtail noch gefahren werden. 

Macht das Sinn oder macht dies das Rad  (Federung, Auslegung) absurd? 
Besser Paar Monate warten bis der Fahrer (13J, 158cm und damit knapp unter der Empfehlung von Rose) kräftiger wird? Letztes Jahr sind wir zusammen 1200km gefahren (1000km MTB), 2021 300km.
Danke


----------



## MAster (24. April 2021)

Hat jemand eigentlich schon sein RM2 mit der Shimano Variante aus 2020 erhalten? Habe meine im September bestellt gehabt


----------



## 93_Tim (24. April 2021)

So, bei mir ist heute im Bikepark beim ersten Run auch die Bremsleitung hinten undicht geworden 🙌🏼
erstmal am Montag in den Store in München bringen und richten lassen...
Zahlt das Rose? 

zum Glück nix passiert. trotzdem scheiße🥴


----------



## sauerlaender75 (24. April 2021)

Finde da könnte man schon die Besitzer pauschal anschreiben und die Räder zurückrufen, scheint sich ja wirklich nicht um Einzelfälle zu handeln. Bei Sicherheitsrelevanten Teilen .... wenn da ein Personenschaden resultiert !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensf9 (25. April 2021)

Es gab am 23.4. eine Mail vom Rose Kundenservice an alle mit einem Hinweis. Und einer Anleitung, was zu tun ist.


----------



## BikenderBayer (25. April 2021)

"an alle" kann ich leider nicht bestätigen, hab keine Mail erhalten... Bisher ist meine Bremse allerdings unauffällig.


----------



## 93_Tim (25. April 2021)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Es gab am 23.4. eine Mail vom Rose Kundenservice an alle mit einem Hinweis. Und einer Anleitung, was zu tun ist.


Die hab ich definitiv nicht bekommen!


----------



## MimoDerErste (25. April 2021)

Bevor ich die Bremsleitung bei Rose reklamiere, lasse ich mir lieber, falls nötig, fehlende Teile kommen und repariere selber. Geht schneller und es ist dann ordentlich gemacht.
Ich hatte suppende Bremsleitung auch schon bei einem Rose MtB. Scheint öfters vorzunehmen.


----------



## 93_Tim (25. April 2021)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> "an alle" kann ich leider nicht bestätigen, hab keine Mail erhalten... Bisher ist meine Bremse allerdings unauffällig.


Meine hat auch ohne zicken gebremst und ich dachte schon phu., glück gehabt 
Aber vielleicht hab ich sie auch noch nicht richtig unter druck gestellt wie gestern
im bikepark gestern 🤷🏻‍♂️ Who knows...
Trotzdem bisschen schade 




Trittnix schrieb:


> Bevor ich die Bremsleitung bei Rose reklamiere, lasse ich mir lieber, falls nötig, fehlende Teile kommen und repariere selber. Geht schneller und es ist dann ordentlich gemacht.
> Ich hatte suppende Bremsleitung auch schon bei einem Rose MtB. Scheint öfters vorzunehmen.


Ich kann das Rad direkt zu Rose bringen in München 
Vielleicht gehts da schneller


----------



## B1ker (26. April 2021)

Also ich habe auch selber repariert und mir die Kosten im Nachgang wieder von Rose geholt.

Hab die E-Mail auch bekommen und entsprechend der Anleitung angepasst.


----------



## tt22 (27. April 2021)

B1ker schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch selber repariert und mir die Kosten im Nachgang wieder von Rose geholt.
> 
> Hab die E-Mail auch bekommen und entsprechend der Anleitung angepasst.


Kannst du die Anleitung ggf. Mal teilen. Hab bei mir noch die Defekte Cura liegen.
Danke👌


----------



## 93_Tim (27. April 2021)

Bike gestern zu Rose gebracht und heute früh wieder abgeholt 
Der unfreundliche Mitarbeiter an der Tür hat nur gesagt: „alles gerichtet! Tschau!“ 
ich hätt mich ja doch gern kurz mit nem Mechaniker unterhalten, aber was solls 
Mal schauen wie lange es diesmal hält 🙏


----------



## Nodi (27. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich, ergo Sohnemann, wartet auch auf sein RM2, von KW 6 auf 29. Abholung in München.
Wenn ich es richtig überblicke, betrifft du undichte Bremse hauptsächlich die Formula Bremse, oder?

Wer kann denn was zu den Sun Ringle Felgen sagen?

Danke
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas2310 (27. April 2021)

Habe heute mit Rose telefoniert. Bis jetzt ist noch keine Lieferung seitens SunRingle angekommen. Ergo: wir müssen uns leider noch gedulden.


----------



## Tim_H_ (27. April 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Habe heute mit Rose telefoniert. Bis jetzt ist noch keine Lieferung seitens SunRingle angekommen. Ergo: wir müssen uns leider noch gedulden.



War es nicht so, dass DT-Swiss nicht liefern konnte und Rose deshalb zu SunRingle gewechselt hat? 

Funktioniert ja anscheinend super... (nicht)


----------



## Niklas2310 (27. April 2021)

Richtig, SunRingle muss aber auch erst produzieren bzw. Container mit Ware schicken. Mir wurde heute aber nochmals versichert das man gerne weiter mit dt-swiss zusammen arbeiten würde aber diese einfach Liefertermine in den Sternen anbieten und somit die eigenen Kunden langfristig nicht zufrieden gestellt werden können.


----------



## MAster (27. April 2021)

Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter ... was ist mit Newmen, novatec ,.... ?

haben Die denn sonst schon irgendwelche Teile für die Montage lagernd ?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (28. April 2021)

.... mal sehen wie die Liefersituation sich weiter entwickelt - ich habe quasi Zeitgleich im Januar mit meinem Neffen bei Rose bestellt - ich das GC3 (Lieferbar da noch zum April) und mein Neffe das RM1.
Naja, dann hat sich ja alles geändert Lieferzeitraum und Ausstattung, so das ich zur Konkurenz ausgewichen bin. Meinem Neffen wartet jetzt noch bis zum Ende des Sommers, beim RM hat sich ja Zeitpunkt jetzt auch nichts an den Komponenten geändert. Ich bin mal gespannt wann er es bekommt und ich es fahren kann


----------



## adrenalin_pur (1. Mai 2021)

Das RM1 ist jetzt seit 3 Wochen im Einsatz.
Die hintere Bremsleitung ist unauffällig. 
Getauscht wurde ja der Lenker. Jetzt 75cm statt vorher 85cm breit. Griffe sind Ergon.
Gestern gab es neue Reifen. 



Statt den 2.4er Conti (954/961g) jetzt Nobby Nic 2.25 snakeskin speedgrip (je 720g). Also ca. 470g leichter. Breite gemessen auf dem 30c Felgen ist nach der ersten Fahrt 57mm, die Conti hatten 60mm.
Schläuche sind übrigens Conti ca 225g.
Wir hatten kurz probiert tubeless zu installieren: Felgenband sah gut aus. Der frisch ausgepackte Nobby Nic wollte aber mit grosser Standpumpe ohne Ventileinsatz nicht Luft annehmen. Dann haben wir einen Gravelreifen G-One probiert. Auch kein Erfolg. Auf einer dt swiss geht dieser spielend leicht drauf. Egal. Wir wollten nicht mehr Muße investieren und so bleibt es beim Schlauch.
Das 30z Kettenblatt konnten wir im ersten  Anlauf leider auch nicht montieren, weil die Kurbel so stramm angezogen war, daß die Knarre mit 20cm Hebel nicht reichte für die 8er Nuss? Besseres Werk ist aber im Zulauf.
Die vordere Steckachse war auch wahnsinnig angeknallt. Mit dem dt swiss Hebel ging nix. Es musste ein Inbus mit langem Hebel ran. Danke lieber Rose Monteur. 
Sonst ist der Fahrer sehr glücklich mit dem Rad. Schaltung läuft sehr gut und besser als die 1x11 shimano am alten HT. Und die Bedienung des Fahrwerks klappt gut. Fahrfertig ist es zwar 15kg schwer, aber die wheelies werden immer länger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 586895 (19. Mai 2021)

Ich habe am WE das RootMiller in Gr. M in München Probe gesessen/gefahren. Der nette Rose Mitarbeiter meinte, dass die Gr. S für mich eher geeignet wäre. Am Abend habe ich dann gleich mein RM in Light Olive Gr.  S bestellt. Lieferung in 15 Wochen 🥴

Ich würde mich freuen,  wenn jemand ein RM in Gr. S hat und hier ein paar Bilder davon teilen würde. Mich interessiert die Geometrie in Gr. S in Verbindung mit den 29er Reifen.  

Danke schonmal ...


----------



## adrenalin_pur (19. Mai 2021)

DerLinker schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen,  wenn jemand ein RM in Gr. S hat und hier ein paar Bilder davon teilen würde. Mich interessiert die Geometrie in Gr. S in Verbindung mit den 29er Reifen.



Ein Post weiter oben ist Grösse S. 
Fahrer ist nur 1.58m (wächst noch).


----------



## Deleted 586895 (19. Mai 2021)

Danke @adrenalin_pur ....hast evtl noch ein paar andere Perspektiven?


----------



## adrenalin_pur (19. Mai 2021)

DerLinker schrieb:


> Danke @adrenalin_pur ....hast evtl noch ein paar andere Perspektiven?














Vorbau ist Originale. Zeigt nach "oben". Spacer sind noch unter dem Vorbau. Einige Bilder sind noch mit dem breiteren Original Lenker.


----------



## Deleted 586895 (19. Mai 2021)

Super...vielen Dank.


----------



## Deleted 586895 (19. Mai 2021)

@adrenalin_pur  Ich hatte nämlich jetzt etwas Bedenken,  dass die Kombination aus Gr. S und den 29er Rädern etwas seltsam aussieht. Aber auf den Bildern scheinen die Proportionen ja zu passen. Zumindest sehe ich keinen großen Unterschied zum Erscheinungsbild des Bikes in Gr. M.


----------



## Marco2511 (20. Mai 2021)

DerLinker schrieb:


> Ich habe am WE das RootMiller in Gr. M in München Probe gesessen/gefahren. Der nette Rose Mitarbeiter meinte, dass die Gr. S für mich eher geeignet wäre. Am Abend habe ich dann gleich mein RM in Light Olive Gr.  S bestellt. Lieferung in 15 Wochen 🥴
> 
> Ich würde mich freuen,  wenn jemand ein RM in Gr. S hat und hier ein paar Bilder davon teilen würde. Mich interessiert die Geometrie in Gr. S in Verbindung mit den 29er Reifen.
> 
> Danke schonmal ...


Dürfte ich erfahren welche Körpergröße und Schrittlänge du hast ?


----------



## Marco2511 (20. Mai 2021)

DerLinker schrieb:


> Ich habe am WE das RootMiller in Gr. M in München Probe gesessen/gefahren. Der nette Rose Mitarbeiter meinte, dass die Gr. S für mich eher geeignet wäre. Am Abend habe ich dann gleich mein RM in Light Olive Gr.  S bestellt. Lieferung in 15 Wochen 🥴
> 
> Ich würde mich freuen,  wenn jemand ein RM in Gr. S hat und hier ein paar Bilder davon teilen würde. Mich interessiert die Geometrie in Gr. S in Verbindung mit den 29er Reifen.
> 
> Danke schonmal ...


Dürfte ich erfahren wie Groß du bist und welche Schrittlänge du hast ?


----------



## Deleted 586895 (20. Mai 2021)

Ich bin 1.68 m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 75 cm.


----------



## Deleted 586895 (20. Mai 2021)

Ich bin 1.68 m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 75 cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 586895 (20. Mai 2021)

Ich bin 1.68 m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 75 cm.


----------



## ManU2 (24. Mai 2021)

Lohnt sich das statt dem RM2 das RM3 zu nehmen? Oder sind die Unterschiede da eher gering / wenig spürbar? 
Weiß jemand wie das bei Rose mit den Modelljahren abläuft? Kann man damit rechnen, dass in den nächsten Monaten ein neues Modell released wird?


----------



## BikenderBayer (24. Mai 2021)

Ob man die Unterschiede spürt, dürfte eine recht individuelle Frage sein. Ich denke aber, dass den allermeisten das 2er genügen dürfte. 
Und vermutlich wird es für 22 neue Konfigurationen geben, allerdings bezweifle ich, dasd sich das PL-Verhältnis bessert bei der aktuellen Marktsituation. Einen neuen Rahmen werden sie so schnell eher nicht bringen, vielleicht neue Farben...


----------



## Max1543 (26. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe eine technische Frage zu meinem Root Miller 1. 

Mir ist die hintere Steckachse kurz nach dem Gewinde abgebrochen.
Weiß iwer zufällig, welche ich da als Ersatz bestellen soll?
142mm o. 148mm. 
Mit Boost oder ohne?

Vielen Dank.
Max


----------



## jimmi-elan (26. Mai 2021)

Und jeden Tag mit neuen Posts hier merke ich, dass der Storno die richtige Entscheidung war....


----------



## BikenderBayer (26. Mai 2021)

Wie hast du das denn geschafft?! 
Boost 12 x 148


----------



## BikenderBayer (26. Mai 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Und jeden Tag mit neuen Posts hier merke ich, dass der Storno die richtige Entscheidung war....


Naja, für die Achse kann Rose jetzt eher nix. Es sei denn, sie wäre falsch montiert gewesen.
Kann mich nach wie vor nicht über den Hobel beschweren...


----------



## Max1543 (26. Mai 2021)

Das wüsste ich auch gern. 
Hatte keinen Sturz, harte Trails, etc. in letzter Zeit. 

Danke für die rasche Hilfe. 

Bin ansonsten auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. 
War bis jetzt das einzige "Problem".


----------



## BikenderBayer (26. Mai 2021)

Müsste dann aber eigentlich ein Gewährleistungsfall sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max1543 (26. Mai 2021)

Ja ich hab ihnen jetzt mal eine Mail geschrieben. 

So eine Achse hast du zufällig nicht daheim rumliegen oder?


----------



## BikenderBayer (26. Mai 2021)

Sorry, nein. Aber bei bc lieferbar oder auch mal (total verrückte Idee) beim Händler vor Ort fragen? Sollte ja per Anruf zu klären sein...


----------



## CallMeIshmael (4. Juni 2021)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Müsste dann aber eigentlich ein Gewährleistungsfall sein...


Denke ich auch, mich hat es nach einem dreiviertel Jahr mit der hinteren Bremsleitung erwischt, zum Glück rechtzeitig bemerkt. Mail an Rose mit Schilderung des Problems und nach einem Tag kam die Rückmeldung, dass ich eine neue Leitung zugeschickt bekomme. Ist also nicht immer alles schlecht, ich kann nicht meckern über den Service...


----------



## lennard12_08 (9. Juni 2021)

hat jemand schon einmal ein coil dämpfer an seinem rootmiller ausprobiert? bin am überlegen ob ich mal ein bomber cr oder ein rockschox coil ultimate ausprobiere


----------



## tt22 (10. Juni 2021)

lennard12_08 schrieb:


> hat jemand schon einmal ein coil dämpfer an seinem rootmiller ausprobiert? bin am überlegen ob ich mal ein bomber cr oder ein rockschox coil ultimate ausprobiere


Nein, aber bitte berichte😉

Ich bin nach wie vor mit einer 160mm Lyrik am überlegen 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Niklas2310 (12. Juni 2021)

Gute Neuigkeiten! Mein Liefertermin wurde einen Monat vorverlegt. Evtl bei euch der gleiche Fall?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MimoDerErste (12. Juni 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Gute Neuigkeiten! Mein Liefertermin wurde einen Monat vorverlegt. Evtl bei euch der gleiche Fall?!


Ich darf mich auch freuen. Eine 1 monatige Vorverlegung auch bei mir.


----------



## Almost-Human (12. Juni 2021)

Welches habt ihr denn bestellt?


----------



## Fabi1305 (12. Juni 2021)

MimoDerErste schrieb:


> Ich darf mich auch freuen. Eine 1 monatige Vorverlegung auch bei mir.


Leider noch nix gehört - weiterhin 23.09.21 beim RM3 Gr L Miami Ice 🙄


----------



## MimoDerErste (12. Juni 2021)

Almost-Human schrieb:


> Welches habt ihr denn bestellt?


RM 3 im August 2020


----------



## dobz (12. Juni 2021)

Habt ihr eine Mail bekommen oder wurde der Termin bei euren Bestellungen auf der Rose Website aktualisiert?
Ich hab keine Mail bekommen. Im Portal steht es jetzt aber ab Ende August und nicht mehr Mitte November als verfügbar drin.


----------



## MimoDerErste (12. Juni 2021)

dobz schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Mail bekommen oder wurde der Termin bei euren Bestellungen auf der Rose Website aktualisiert?
> Ich hab keine Mail bekommen. Im Portal steht es jetzt aber ab Ende August und nicht mehr Mitte November als verfügbar drin.


Keine Mail. Aber unter Bestellungen auf der Website.


----------



## Niklas2310 (12. Juni 2021)

Keine Mail. Unter den Bestellungen


----------



## Nodi (12. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
bei mir keine Änderung 😢
Bestellt RM 2 im Dez 20, ursprünglicher Liefertermin KW 6 und dann auf KW 29 verschoben.


----------



## Deleted 586895 (12. Juni 2021)

RM1, light olive, Gr. S bestellt am 15.05.2021.....Status: wartet auf Lieferung von Artikeln. Dauert wohl noch bis Anfang September, bis ich es bekomme.


----------



## Niklas2310 (12. Juni 2021)

DerLinker schrieb:


> RM1 bestellt am 15.05.2021.....Status: wartet auf Lieferung von Artikeln


Ich glaube bei dem Bestelltermin darf man sich über lange Lieferzeiten nicht ärgern/wundern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 586895 (12. Juni 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei dem Bestelltermin darf man sich über lange Lieferzeiten nicht ärgern/wundern...


Das tue ich auch garnicht....war mir ja bei Bestellung bereits bekannt.


----------



## MimoDerErste (12. Juni 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei dem Bestelltermin darf man sich über lange Lieferzeiten nicht ärgern/wundern...


Zumindestens hier im Forum nicht😂.
Und dann noch bei der Ansage: entweder nimm den SunRingle LRS anstelle des DT Swiss LRS oder die Bestellung ist storniert.


----------



## MAster (26. Juni 2021)

Hab mein RM2 XL im Sept 20 bestellt, noch steht verfügbar ab Ende Juli da. Wie sieht das bei anderen aus? Wurden auch schon mal wieder ausgeliefert?


----------



## Passi1903 (2. Juli 2021)

Bestellt Mitte April 21 und Liefertermin ist KW38 also Ende September.
Hoffe das bleibt so 

Root Miller 3 in XL und Matt Aurora

aktuell hab ich das Ground Control 3 in XL, ist mir aber zu wenig Federweg.
Das kommt dann weg 

Leider kann ich aktuell aufgrund eines Sturzes eh nicht fahren…


----------



## Fabi1305 (6. Juli 2021)

Passi1903 schrieb:


> Bestellt Mitte April 21 und Liefertermin ist KW38 also Ende September.
> Hoffe das bleibt so
> 
> Root Miller 3 in XL und Matt Aurora
> ...


👌🏼


----------



## Fabi1305 (6. Juli 2021)

19.04.21 Root Miller 3 Miami Ice in L - voraussichtliche Lieferung am 23.09.21 🙏🏼


----------



## El5elemento (6. Juli 2021)

24/03/21 RM3 XL Matt Aurora bestellt und voraussichtliche Lieferung am 23.09.21
Bin gespannt ob so bleibt.


----------



## schmax (6. Juli 2021)

RM2 - Light Olive - L
Bestellt: 07.02.2021
Verfügbar ab: 08.11.2021
Rip 🥲


----------



## FritzeF (8. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

ich liebäugle mit dem Root Miller 2 und bin mit der Größenwahl etwas unentschlossen.
Könnt Ihr mir evtl. helfen?
Zu mir, ich bin:
1,86m groß
90cm Schrittlänge

Rose sagt ganz klar: *L*
Mein Eindruch beim querlesen, die meisten fahren auch ein L bei meiner Größe.

Wenn ich allerdings mir die Größenberatung von dem Artikel durchlese:








						Lee McCormack's Guide to Bike Set-Up by leelikesbikes - Pinkbike
					

Lee McCormack tells you what he thinks the most important measurement is when setting up your bike.




					www.pinkbike.com
				



und mir das bei www.bike-stats.de anschaue komme ich auf *M*

Ich habe mein Cockpit am Hardtail nachdem Artikel oben abegstimmt und empfand das wirkliche Verbesserung. Daher bin ich echt verunsichert... 
Probefahren beider Größen wäre geil, aber ist ja nahezu unmöglich, oder kommt jemand aus dem Raum Hamburg und hat ein Root Miller in M oder L und würde mich mal eine Runde fahren lassen? 

Danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas2310 (8. Juli 2021)

Ich hab exakt gleiche Maße. Habe ein M sowie auch das L bei Rose probe gefahren. Das M ist einfach zu klein, beim pedalieren bin ich an den Lenker gestoßen wenn ich eine Kurve gefahren bin. Ich habe ein 3er in L gekauft.


----------



## Stevensf9 (8. Juli 2021)

Mein Sohn hat L bei 178 und wächst noch. Der ist nur am Tricksen mit dem Rad und kommt bestens klar... Also ich würde dir klar zu L raten.


----------



## walterkeller (8. Juli 2021)

FritzeF schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich liebäugle mit dem Root Miller 2 und bin mit der Größenwahl etwas unentschlossen.
> Könnt Ihr mir evtl. helfen?
> ...



Servus,

ich hab mich für ein L entschieden. Hab lange Maße verglichen und mit erfahrenen Freunden gesprochen.
Ich bin 1,85m und hab auch 90cm Schrittlänge.
Probegefahren hab ich auch keins. Leider kann ich dir noch nicht sagen, ob es passt, da ich (hoffentlich nur) noch bis August warten muss ;-)

Bei einigen Herstellen liegen wir mit unseren Maßen ja eigentlich schon fast bei XL. Aber es ist ja wie bei der Kleidung, L ist nicht gleich L 

VG Walter


----------



## El5elemento (8. Juli 2021)

FritzeF schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich liebäugle mit dem Root Miller 2 und bin mit der Größenwahl etwas unentschlossen.
> Könnt Ihr mir evtl. helfen?
> ...


Hallo
Ich bin 188 um SL 88cm…hier würde Größe XL empfohlen 
Ich habe es in XL bestellet…ich hoffe es passt 🙈


----------



## MimoDerErste (9. Juli 2021)

Morgen zusammen, 
Ich hoffe, ihr habt einen besseren Start in den Tag als ich.
Rose hat leider mein ROOT MILLER 3 6 Wochen nach hinten verschoben😭
Sie hatten es ja zwischenzeitlich 4 Wochen eher liefern wollen. 
Nun denn, im Warten bin ich ja geübt😜


----------



## Niklas2310 (9. Juli 2021)

Moin.
Bei mir wurde vom 23.08. auf den 30.08. verschoben. 
Habe vorgestern Mal mit Rose telefoniert und gefragt wofür der Termin genau steht. Es ist kein Abholtermin etc. es ist der Termin an dem die Einzelteile eintreffen und auf Beschädigung kontrolliert werden und innerhalb der dann laufenden Woche zusammen gebaut werden.
Darauf hin fragte ich natürlich sofort ob ich es in der gleichen Woche noch abholen kann, weil die Termine sind ja immer Montags welche wir vergeben bekommen, aber meistens ist es so das es nicht in der gleichen Woche fertig wird so die Mitarbeiterin...

Für das alles gibt's nicht Mal ne Entschädigung..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Passi1903 (12. Juli 2021)

wkeller schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hab mich für ein L entschieden. Hab lange Maße verglichen und mit erfahrenen Freunden gesprochen.
> Ich bin 1,85m und hab auch 90cm Schrittlänge.
> ...


Ich bin 1,93 mit 90cm Schrittlänge.
Habe aktuell das Ground Control 3 in XL und komme super zurecht. 
Das Root Miller hab ich als 3 ebenfalls in XL probegefahren und auch so bestellt. 
passte super.


----------



## BikenderBayer (12. Juli 2021)

Passi1903 schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,93 mit 90cm Schrittlänge.
> Habe aktuell das Ground Control 3 in XL und komme super zurecht.
> Das Root Miller hab ich als 3 ebenfalls in XL probegefahren und auch so bestellt.
> passte super.


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Hab ähnliche Maße...


----------



## MAster (14. Juli 2021)

MAster schrieb:


> Hab mein RM2 XL im Sept 20 bestellt, noch steht verfügbar ab Ende Juli da. Wie sieht das bei anderen aus? Wurden auch schon mal wieder ausgeliefert?


Juhu nach 10 Monaten ist mein Bike endlich produziert 
Bin gespannt, wie lange es jetzt noch dauert bis es da ist.


----------



## Deleted 586895 (21. Juli 2021)

ROSE hat mir heute eine Email geschickt,  dass mein RM soeben versandt wurde....1 Monat vor dem angegebenen Termin....🙂👍


----------



## MAster (21. Juli 2021)

Heute ist mein RM2 gekommen, erster Check: ich hab nur ne Cura 2 hinten bekommen in meinem Auftrag stand Cura 4….


----------



## Tim_H_ (21. Juli 2021)

MAster schrieb:


> Heute ist mein RM2 gekommen, erster Check: ich hab nur ne Cura 2 hinten bekommen in meinem Auftrag stand Cura 4….


Hmm, das ist aber normalerweise Standard außer du hast es ändern lassen.


----------



## MAster (21. Juli 2021)




----------



## Tim_H_ (21. Juli 2021)

9


MAster schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1311228


Dann würde ich nochmal bei Rose nachfragen, weil das geht dann natürlich nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## dobz (21. Juli 2021)

Ich hab jetzt gerade mal interessehalber in meinen Auftrag zum RM2 geschaut. Da steht nur was von einer Cura4 mit 203mm und 180mm Scheiben. Nichts von einer Cura2.


----------



## Tim_H_ (21. Juli 2021)

Bei mir steht es so jeweils in Angebot sowie Rechnung. Hatte dann aber auch vorne eine Cura 4 und hinten die Cura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dobz (21. Juli 2021)

Da scheint es wohl mittlerweile andere Konfigurationen zu geben. Ich hab Anfang Januar bestellt. Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## Tim_H_ (21. Juli 2021)

dobz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1311272
> Da scheint es wohl mittlerweile andere Konfigurationen zu geben. Ich hab Anfang Januar bestellt. Wann hast du bestellt?


Letztes Jahr im Juli :S
Bin schon seit Anfang des Jahres ein glücklicher Besitzer des RM2 2020


----------



## skreetzh1dda (21. Juli 2021)

dobz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1311272
> Da scheint es wohl mittlerweile andere Konfigurationen zu geben. Ich hab Anfang Januar bestellt. Wann hast du bestellt?


Ich möchte kurz auch etwas dazu einwerfen, einfach, weil ich es beobachtet habe (alles Gedächtnis, keine Gewähr oder so, prüft lieber selbst nach):

Chronologisch war es m.E. so:
Urspr RM 20 Cura 4/2
RM 21 laut Website Cura 4 (mglw. ja hier einfach ein "Fehler", geht natürlich nicht zulasten des Kunden)
Und ich meine, jetzt steht auch wieder Cura 4/2 drin.

Alles wie gesagt ohne irgendeine Garantie.

Gehe einfach von einem Fehler urspr. auf der Website aus. Würde aber nachfragen, geht so nicht.


----------



## dobz (21. Juli 2021)

Ja, das ist richtig. Jetzt steht auch wieder Cura4/2 drin. Ich muss aber auch gestehen, dass ich nicht mehr weiß, ob das nachträglich wieder geändert wurde oder ob das nur ein Fehler im Auftrag ist.
Ich bin erstmal froh, wenn ich mich in dem Club der Besitzer hier einreihen kann. Momentan sieht’s gut aus. In knapp 4 Wochen soll es verfügbar sein …


----------



## Stevensf9 (21. Juli 2021)

Ist da nicht vorne ne 4 und hinten ne 2? Ich muss glatt mal nachgucken, was dran ist bei mir. Aber es waren zwei verschiedene...


----------



## BikenderBayer (21. Juli 2021)

Zumindest im 20er waren 4 vorne und 2 hinten Standard. Reicht auch völlig aus und zwei Kolben sind weniger zickig. Aber klar, wenn hinten auch vier Kolben spezifiziert waren, würde ich auch nachfragen...


----------



## Niklas2310 (21. Juli 2021)

DerLinker schrieb:


> ROSE hat mir heute eine Email geschickt,  dass mein RM soeben versandt wurde....1 Monat vor dem angegebenen Termin....🙂👍


Welche RM Variante hast du bestellt?


----------



## jimmi-elan (22. Juli 2021)

Also in meiner Auftragsbestätigung von September 20 ist auch vorne und hinten ne Cura4. 
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie kundenfreundlich die bei der Nachbesserung bei dir sind... 
Akzeptieren würde ich es an deiner Stelle definitiv nicht.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (22. Juli 2021)

hast du denn den DTSwiss LRS bekommen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmi-elan (22. Juli 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> hast du denn den DTSwiss LRS bekommen!?


Falls du mich meinst, ne, ich habe storniert dann.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (22. Juli 2021)

ja, meinte dich. Alles klar!


----------



## MAster (27. Juli 2021)

So erste Probefahrt mit dem RM2 gemacht. Wirklich negativ sticht die Dropper Post raus, hab das Kabel schon nachgespannt, aber die geht wirklich nur sehr hakelig und schwergängig. Wie ist das bei euch so ?


----------



## Tim_H_ (27. Juli 2021)

MAster schrieb:


> So erste Probefahrt mit dem RM2 gemacht. Wirklich negativ sticht die Dropper Post raus, hab das Kabel schon nachgespannt, aber die geht wirklich nur sehr hakelig und schwergängig. Wie ist das bei euch so ?


Ja war bei mir anfangs auch nicht so tip top...
Nach und nach wurde es aber besser, hatte dann irgendwann mal den Ring aufgedreht und dort ein bisschen Dämpferöl reingemacht und seit dem läuft sie sehr flüssig und macht auch dieses bei anderen bekannten Dropper Post Marken Plop, wenn ganz ausgefahren


----------



## BikenderBayer (27. Juli 2021)

Hm, meine funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, könnte noch etwas leichter von den Bedienkräften sein, aber ich finde es noch im akzeptablen Bereich.


----------



## Passi1903 (27. Juli 2021)

MAster schrieb:


> So erste Probefahrt mit dem RM2 gemacht. Wirklich negativ sticht die Dropper Post raus, hab das Kabel schon nachgespannt, aber die geht wirklich nur sehr hakelig und schwergängig. Wie ist das bei euch so ?


Ist ja der gleiche wie beim Ground Control.
den fand ich da schon echt schlecht…
Der Hebel lässt sich nicht gut drücken und die Stütze ist auch ein wenig hakelig.
Nach kompletter Demontage und neu fetten war es besser. 
Deswegen liegt bei mir schon die Fox Transfer mit Hebel im Keller und wartet auf das Root Miller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas2310 (27. Juli 2021)

Von der Transfer hört man aber auch nicht viel besseres..


----------



## Passi1903 (27. Juli 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Von der Transfer hört man aber auch nicht viel besseres..


In Tests kam sie meist gut weg.
Ich teste sie einfach mal selber.


----------



## Niklas2310 (27. Juli 2021)

Ich bin gespannt, lass uns ein paar Bilder sehen wenn du Sie verbaut hast. Und natürlich einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht nach deinen ersten Ausfahrten!

Gruß


----------



## Passi1903 (27. Juli 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, lass uns ein paar Bilder sehen wenn du Sie verbaut hast. Und natürlich einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht nach deinen ersten Ausfahrten!
> 
> Gruß


Mach ich!

Dauert aber noch bis Ende September, bis da darf/kann ich nicht fahren und vorher soll das RM3 auch nicht kommen…


----------



## MAster (29. Juli 2021)

Noch ne andere Frage, wie habt ihr eure Rechnung erhalten ? Beim Rad war nix dabei und auch ned in den Mails 💁🏻‍♂️
Kundenservice ist auch chronisch unerreichbar…


----------



## dobz (29. Juli 2021)

So, hab vor ein paar Stunden jetzt meins erhalten. Eine Rechnung lag bei mir aber auch nicht bei. Per Mail kam auch noch nichts. Allgemein war der Versandablauf auch etwas speziell. Zig Mails von verschiedenen Stellen, verschiedene Trackingmöglichkeiten, die alle was anderes zeigten. Ist aber sicher, heile und pünktlich angekommen. Pedale fehlen noch, wenn die da sind fahr ich erstmal ne kleine Testrunde.


----------



## dobz (29. Juli 2021)

Ist wahrscheinlich ne ganz blöde Frage, ich bin mir da aber nicht sicher.
Wo finde ich am Root Miller die Rahmennummer?
Hab einen Aufkleber oben am Gabelschaft und einen am Tretlager.
Bei meinem Focus war die noch leicht eingefräst oder.


----------



## MAster (4. August 2021)

Hi zusammen, 
mein RM2 geht morgen wieder zurück, vlt. macht es Sinn die Augen offen zu halten und es taucht im Sales Bereich auf. Gründe sind verschiedene (u.a. die falsche Bremse), aber auch der flache Sitzwinkel verursacht bei meinem langen Beinen ein "treten von hinten", das ist einfach wenig effizient für mich. 
Ich hoffe das zukünftige Bikes wie der Soulfire Nachfolger das besser lösen und man mehr über dem Tretalager sitzt.
Ride on, MAster


----------



## Marco2511 (4. August 2021)

Ich habe grade eine Mail von Rose bekommen, dass beim verpacken "kleine Schönheitsfehler" bei meinem Root Miller 2 festgestellt worden sind. Jetzt wird mir ein 100€ Gutschein für den Shop angeboten. Ist doch echt ein schlechter Witz......
Was meint ihr dazu ?
Meiner Meinung nach eine Frechheit, so wie die Gabel aussieht.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (4. August 2021)

Marco2511 schrieb:


> Ich habe grade eine Mail von Rose bekommen, dass beim verpacken "kleine Schönheitsfehler" bei meinem Root Miller 2 festgestellt worden sind. Jetzt wird mir ein 100€ Gutschein für den Shop angeboten. Ist doch echt ein schlechter Witz......
> Was meint ihr dazu ?
> Meiner Meinung nach eine Frechheit, so wie die Gabel aussieht.


Finde das persönlich in Ordnung. Kleine Macken hat man eh in kürzester Zeit dran, solang es die Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt.

Edit:
Kann das auf dem Foto schwer erkennen, wenn das Standrohr von der Gabel verkratzt ist, ist es natürlich schwieriger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (4. August 2021)

100€ bei einem bike was 2900 neu kostet empfinde ich als Witz. Und dann noch als shop Gutschein... Das es überhaupt so verschickt wurde empfinde ich als eine  Frechheit und zeigt nur wie gut es der bike Industrie geht....


----------



## dobz (4. August 2021)

Grundsätzlich wird das die Funktion nicht beeinträchtigen. Ich frag mich nur, wie man sowas mit neuen Teilen hinbekommt. Das muss doch einer umgeschmissen haben.
Deinen Ärger kann ich voll verstehen. Wenn dann will ich da die ersten Macken rein fahren. Versuch doch nochmal nachzuverhandeln.
Blöd ist natürlich, dass du bei Stornierung wieder auf ein neues Rad warten müsstest.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (4. August 2021)

Wenn du es retournierst würde ich mal fragen ob sie es für 100€ weniger plus ruecksendekosten in den b-wäre shop stellen....


----------



## Marco2511 (4. August 2021)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Finde das persönlich in Ordnung. Kleine Macken hat man eh in kürzester Zeit dran, solang es die Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt.
> 
> Edit:
> Kann das auf dem Foto schwer erkennen, wenn das Standrohr von der Gabel verkratzt ist, ist es natürlich schwieriger


Sieht an der Gabel auch aus wie eine kleine Delle, die Kappe oben drauf sieht auch merkwürdig verformt aus. Kann natürlich auch täuschen


----------



## MimoDerErste (4. August 2021)

Ich würde es so nicht nehmen wollen. Mich würde irritieren, warum Rose beispielsweise den Sattel nicht gleich erneuert. Die sind ja wohl lieferbar. Und die anderen Mängeln, die bei Auslieferung bestehen, würde ich dokumentieren (lassen), sofern du es doch nehmen möchtest.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (4. August 2021)

Marco2511 schrieb:


> Sieht an der Gabel auch aus wie eine kleine Delle, die Kappe oben drauf sieht auch merkwürdig verformt aus. Kann natürlich auch täuschen


Stimmt.

Naja, denke nicht, dass das was an der Funktion ändert, optisch find ich alles nicht schlimm. Solangs funktioniert wärs mir wirklich egal, den 100€ Gutschein (Cash wäre natürlich besser) für paar Beläge und Kette, Reifen oä ausgeben (was man eben ohnehin braucht), passt.

Aber verstehe ohnehin, wenn man es anders sieht, unschön ist es allemal


----------



## Marco2511 (4. August 2021)

Ich werde dort morgen mal anrufen. Meiner Meinung nach müsste zumindest die Gabel gewechselt werden. Kaufe ja auch keinen Neuwagen mit einer verkratzt Tür.... und das mit dem Sattel, dass die nicht einfach einen neuen verbauen irritiert mich auch. Ich weiß auch gar nicht wo sich das bike derzeit befindet. Die Sendung Sendungnummer die bei meiner Bestellung steht gibt es jedenfalls nicht. Heute noch mit DHL telefoniert.


----------



## MAster (4. August 2021)

Marco2511 schrieb:


> Ich werde dort morgen mal anrufen. Meiner Meinung nach müsste zumindest die Gabel gewechselt werden. Kaufe ja auch keinen Neuwagen mit einer verkratzt Tür.... und das mit dem Sattel, dass die nicht einfach einen neuen verbauen irritiert mich auch. Ich weiß auch gar nicht wo sich das bike derzeit befindet. Die Sendung Sendungnummer die bei meiner Bestellung steht gibt es jedenfalls nicht. Heute noch mit DHL telefoniert.


Die Antwort wird sein: „Wir können keine Teile tauschen“ - ich würde versuchen nochmal nachzuverhandeln


----------



## skreetzh1dda (4. August 2021)

MAster schrieb:


> Die Antwort wird sein: „Wir können keine Teile tauschen“ - ich würde versuchen nochmal nachzuverhandeln


Kann man ja auch verbinden á la "eigentlich bin ich der Meinung, dass die Pike getauscht werden müsste. Der Schaden scheint hier mehr als nur kosmetischer Natur zu sein. Sollte dies wirklich gar nicht möglich sein, sollte in meinen Augen das preisliche Entgegenkommen größer ausfallen."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (5. August 2021)

Marco2511 schrieb:


> Ich habe grade eine Mail von Rose bekommen, dass beim verpacken "kleine Schönheitsfehler" bei meinem Root Miller 2 festgestellt worden sind. Jetzt wird mir ein 100€ Gutschein für den Shop angeboten. Ist doch echt ein schlechter Witz......
> Was meint ihr dazu ?
> Meiner Meinung nach eine Frechheit, so wie die Gabel aussieht.


Die Steckachse ist im Bocholder Shop als lieferbar gelistet, da sollte es doch kein Problem sein diese zu tauschen, der Sattel ist im Shop nicht gelistet.
Die Gabel würde ich so auf keinen Fall akzeptieren. Die Kratzer auf dem Tauchrohr wären mir noch egal, aber wenn das an der Krone, so wie es für mich auf dem Bild aussieht, eine Beule ist, kann da auch an der Verpressung/Standrohr was beschädigt sein.
Und das Rad ist bestimmt nicht "nur" umgefallen, das muss von den Kratzern her auch noch über den Boden gerutscht sein. 
Nix, was nicht auch beim ernsthaften Fahren passieren kann, aber beim Neuwagen würde ich einen Steinschlag auf der Motorhaube, eine zerkratzte Spiegelkappe und Rückleuchte auch nicht für einen 500€ Zubehör-Gutschein abnicken. Kann beim Fahren später auch alles passieren.


----------



## Topi81 (5. August 2021)

Auf dem ersten Bild kann man erkennen das die Dichtung für die Tauchrohre ein wenig raus ragt durch die Beule, ein sicheres abdichten ist dadurch nicht mehr gewährleistet, ebenso stelle ich mir die 150Std Wartung der Gabel dadurch auch schwierig vor, denn dann müssen diese Dichtungen getauscht werden.
Sprich die Gabel muss mindestens repariert werden, Steckachse und Sattel sind Wayne.


----------



## Marco2511 (5. August 2021)

Ich habe heute mit Rose telefoniert. Die Dame konnte mir auch nichts konkretes zu den Beschädigungen sagen. Ich habe ihr gesagt, dass ich die 100€ Gutschein ein Witz sei und ich damit nicht einverstanden sei. Die Dame hat das so aufgenommen und der entsprechende Abteilung eine E Mail geschrieben, dass dort sich jemand mit mir in Verbindung setzt. Vermutlich auch wieder nur per Mail..... was schwierig und langwierig ist, da höchstwahrscheinlich fragen meinerseits aufkommen werden. Die Dame sagt zudem auch, dass keine Teile ausgetauscht werden könne. Ist schließlich eine Serienfertigung....... was ein Witz! Alternativ wird dann warscheinlich nur eine Neubestellung möglich sein. Also wieder 1/2 - 1 Jahr warten. Naja Was soll ich sagen, dafür das ich knapp 3000€ bei den lassen wollte ist das halt ein mega Service. Ein Kunde mehr oder weniger ist halt in der aktuellen Bike Industrie scheiss egal. Naja ich werde jetzt noch auf die Rückmeldung seitens Rose warten. Für mich steht aber fest mit der Gabel werde ich definitiv das Bike nicht nehmen, es sei denn Preisnachlass = Kosten neue Pike. Vermutlich kommen die mir jetzt aber mit 150- 200€ .....


----------



## jimmi-elan (5. August 2021)

Bestätigt einfach nur meine Erfahrungen anfang der Jahres... Der Laden ist echt raus für mich und die Stornos von mir und meiner Freundin waren die richtige Entscheidung... 

Gibt da coolere Händler


----------



## Topi81 (6. August 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Bestätigt einfach nur meine Erfahrungen anfang der Jahres... Der Laden ist echt raus für mich und die Stornos von mir und meiner Freundin waren die richtige Entscheidung...
> 
> Gibt da coolere Händler



Diese Entscheidung kann nur jeder für sich selbst treffen, ich persönlich habe meine Ruht Müller 3 vor 2 Wochen für die nächste Saison bestellt und bin glücklich damit, Preis Leistung ist trotz der Preiserhöhung immer noch sehr gut und optisch finde ich die Bikes auch ansprechend.
Im übrigen liest man von anderen Herstellern auch nicht nur gutes, dies hatte bei mir zumindest bewirkt das Canyon erst gar nicht zur Auswahl stand.
Kein Hersteller kommt derzeit an ausreichend Teile ran, kannst ja mal versuchen eine Mainstream Kassette zu bestellen.... viel Glück


----------



## sauerlaender75 (6. August 2021)

Topi81 schrieb:


> Diese Entscheidung kann nur jeder für sich selbst treffen, ich persönlich habe meine Ruht Müller 3 vor 2 Wochen für die nächste Saison bestellt und bin glücklich damit, Preis Leistung ist trotz der Preiserhöhung immer noch sehr gut und optisch finde ich die Bikes auch ansprechend.
> Im übrigen liest man von anderen Herstellern auch nicht nur gutes, dies hatte bei mir zumindest bewirkt das Canyon erst gar nicht zur Auswahl stand.
> Kein Hersteller kommt derzeit an ausreichend Teile ran, kannst ja mal versuchen eine Mainstream Kassette zu bestellen.... viel Glück


Bei mir ähnlich, doch nach der negativen Erfahrung schon bei der Bestellung Anfang des Jahres bei Rose habe ich bei Canyon zugeschlagen.... Während sich der Liefertermin abzeichnetet nicht eingehalten zu werden und man mal eben Komponenten der ursprünglichen Bestellung abgeändert hat habe ich letztendlich storniert. Dafür fahre ich seit Februar ein Canyon, welches nach fast 1000km weniger Macken hat wie oben im Bild bei den neuen bike. Auch Erfahrung mit dem Service hatte ich auch schon, welcher mir auch zu meiner Zufriedenheit geholfen hat. Mein Neffe wartet immer noch auf dein root miller während ich schon lange fahren kann ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmi-elan (6. August 2021)

Topi81 schrieb:


> Diese Entscheidung kann nur jeder für sich selbst treffen, ich persönlich habe meine Ruht Müller 3 vor 2 Wochen für die nächste Saison bestellt und bin glücklich damit, Preis Leistung ist trotz der Preiserhöhung immer noch sehr gut und optisch finde ich die Bikes auch ansprechend.
> Im übrigen liest man von anderen Herstellern auch nicht nur gutes, dies hatte bei mir zumindest bewirkt das Canyon erst gar nicht zur Auswahl stand.
> Kein Hersteller kommt derzeit an ausreichend Teile ran, kannst ja mal versuchen eine Mainstream Kassette zu bestellen.... viel Glück


Ich rede da gerade nicht von Lieferzeiten sondern vom Service und diesem Gönnerhaften Verhalten dem Kunden gegenüber her, den man sich da erlaubt. Mein Storno war aus Prinzip wegen des Verhaltens, die Verzögerung wegen der LRS kam nur als Häubchen oben drauf, da war der Storno schon beantragt. 

Ich durfte mir nach offensichtlicher Falschberatung im Geschäft dann sagen lassen : Sattelstütze kürzer ist jetzt nach Bestellung nicht mehr, kauf hier ne neue und verkaufe die zu lange bei ebay. 
Wie gesagt, das war eine Entscheidung aus Prinzip, als dann noch das "ups, dauert jetzt noch 6 Monate länger und ausserdem andere LRS, friss oder stornier" kam hat Freundin dann auch storniert.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (10. August 2021)

Topi81 schrieb:


> Kein Hersteller kommt derzeit an ausreichend Teile ran, kannst ja mal versuchen eine Mainstream Kassette zu bestellen.... viel Glück


Katastrophe  
Fahre jetzt eine noname Chinakassette deshalb. Schaltqualität gesunken  aber was will man machen


----------



## Niklas2310 (10. August 2021)

War die erste Kassette schon durch?


----------



## skreetzh1dda (10. August 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> War die erste Kassette schon durch?


Kein RM und damit älter, daher ja


----------



## jimmi-elan (10. August 2021)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Katastrophe
> Fahre jetzt eine noname Chinakassette deshalb. Schaltqualität gesunken  aber was will man machen


Zwar offtopic, aber :

Ich fahre seit dieser Woche eine China Kassette, kein noname sondern ZTTO. Bei Ali bestellt, 1 Woche Lieferzeit, 60 Euro, erster Eindruck echt gut und 9-50er Übersetzung.


----------



## Passi1903 (11. August 2021)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand der ein RM bestellt hat 2 verschiedene Daten bekommen?
In meinem Rose Konto steht und stand auch seit Bestellung verfügbar ab 20.09.2021
In der Auftragsbestätigung steht verfügbar in ca. 30 Wochen, das würde Mitte November entsprechen…


----------



## dobz (11. August 2021)

Ja. Hab ich auch. Bei mir war aber im Auftrag ein früheres Datum eingesetzt und im Portal immer mal wieder ein anderes.


----------



## Passi1903 (11. August 2021)

Ah hatte vorgestern noch eine Anfrage bei Rose gestellt deswegen, grad eine Antwort bekommen.

Voraussichtlich wird es Ende September/Anfang Oktober verschickt werden.
Also stimmt das Datum im Konto ungefähr.


----------



## MimoDerErste (16. August 2021)

Ich habe diese Woche, 19.8., Termin (gehabt🙈). Zur Sicherheit heute mittag voller Vorfreude schnell den Bestellstatus gecheckt (endlich ist es soweit😀) und leider erhöht sich die endlose Warterei um 1 weitere Woche. Damit habe ich die 12 Monate Wartezeit voll. 
Haben sich eure Termine auch verschoben?


----------



## Fabi1305 (19. August 2021)

Mal was anderes: 
Weiß jemand ob das Root Miller einen innenverlegten Schaltzug hat ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensf9 (19. August 2021)

Nö. Dafür ist bei mir gestern die hintere Steckachse gebrochen. Am Gewindeansatz... Wheelie, aufs Hinterrad gezogen, beim Hochziehen macht es hinten knack...


----------



## El5elemento (19. August 2021)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Nö. Dafür ist bei mir gestern die hintere Steckachse gebrochen. Am Gewindeansatz... Wheelie, aufs Hinterrad gezogen, beim Hochziehen macht es hinten knack...


Wie ich Lese du bist nicht der einzige 






						Root Miller MJ 2020 Steckachse hinten gebrochen
					

Hallo zusammen, bei meinem RM 2020 ist jetzt zum 2ten Mal die Steckachse hinten gebrochen. Bin ich der erste oder ist es ein Problem bei dem Bike?




					www.mtb-news.de
				





Hast du DT Swiss LRS?


----------



## Stevensf9 (19. August 2021)

Ja.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (19. August 2021)

Serienfehler bei den DTSwiss Steckachsen? Oder kann das am Root Miller liegen ....


----------



## Passi1903 (19. August 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Serienfehler bei den DTSwiss Steckachsen? Oder kann das am Root Miller liegen ....


Hab von dem Problem auch schon am Thrill Hill gelesen..


----------



## Stevensf9 (19. August 2021)

Laut dem anderen Treat sind auch andere Bikes als das RM betroffen. Daher würde ich eher auf Fehler bei DT tippen...


----------



## Passi1903 (19. August 2021)

Fabi1305 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> Weiß jemand ob das Root Miller einen innenverlegten Schaltzug hat ?


Hat es. 
Bremsleitung, Dropper Post Zug und Schaltzug sind innen verlegt.


----------



## jimmi-elan (19. August 2021)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Laut dem anderen Treat sind auch andere Bikes als das RM betroffen. Daher würde ich eher auf Fehler bei DT tippen...


Lässt den Verdacht aufkommen, dass das Problem Rose bekannt wurde und der Schwenk auf sunringle dadurch begründet ist und nicht wegen der vorgeblichen Lieferverzögerungen....


----------



## Fabi1305 (19. August 2021)

Passi1903 schrieb:


> Hat es.
> Bremsleitung, Dropper Post Zug und Schaltzug sind innen verlegt.


Sorry, meinte ob der Schaltzug innen durchgängig ist. 
Sprich, beim Schaltzugwechsel einfach von oben rein u der Zug läuft komplett durch.... 
Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt 🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dobz (19. August 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Lässt den Verdacht aufkommen, dass das Problem Rose bekannt wurde und der Schwenk auf sunringle dadurch begründet ist und nicht wegen der vorgeblichen Lieferverzögerungen....


Die RM mit Sunringle LRS haben aber auch DT Swiss Steckachsen. Ich würde das Rose jetzt nicht so unterstellen wollen.


----------



## jimmi-elan (19. August 2021)

dobz schrieb:


> Die RM mit Sunringle LRS haben aber auch DT Swiss Steckachsen. Ich würde das Rose jetzt nicht so unterstellen wollen.


Ok, dann wohl nicht... Der Verdacht drängte sich da jetzt halt auf... Ließe sich ja nunmal viel schöner mit Lieferproblemen argumentieren als mit "upsi, wir haben einen sicherheitsrelevanten Serienfehler"


----------



## Passi1903 (19. August 2021)

Fabi1305 schrieb:


> Sorry, meinte ob der Schaltzug innen durchgängig ist.
> Sprich, beim Schaltzugwechsel einfach von oben rein u der Zug läuft komplett durch....
> Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt 🙂


Das kann ich dir tatsächlich nicht sicher beantworten. 
ich meine er ist durchgehend. 
kann aber auch sein, dass er am Tretlager aus der Tülle rauskommt und danach wieder in eine reingeht.


----------



## Passi1903 (19. August 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Ok, dann wohl nicht... Der Verdacht drängte sich da jetzt halt auf... Ließe sich ja nunmal viel schöner mit Lieferproblemen argumentieren als mit "upsi, wir haben einen sicherheitsrelevanten Serienfehler"


Sorry, aber wie kommst du denn auf sowas?
Dass Rose und sicher auch zich andere Hersteller aktuell viele mit mangelnder Kommunikation und nicht passenden Lieferdaten verärgern verstehe ich ja.
Aber der Firma vorzuwerfen vorsätzlich ein sicherheitsrelevanten Fehler nicht zu beachten ist schon heftig…


----------



## jimmi-elan (19. August 2021)

Passi1903 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wie kommst du denn auf sowas?
> Dass Rose und sicher auch zich andere Hersteller aktuell viele mit mangelnder Kommunikation und nicht passenden Lieferdaten verärgern verstehe ich ja.
> Aber der Firma vorzuwerfen vorsätzlich ein sicherheitsrelevanten Fehler nicht zu beachten ist schon heftig…


Ähm, wo habe ich das gemacht? 
Bevor du die Klappe mit solchen Unterstellungen aufreisst solltest du den Inhalt eines Satzes erstmal verstanden haben....


----------



## Passi1903 (19. August 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Ähm, wo habe ich das gemacht?
> Bevor du die Klappe mit solchen Unterstellungen aufreisst solltest du den Inhalt eines Satzes erstmal verstanden haben....


Sorry, du hast es vermutet, war vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmi-elan (19. August 2021)

Passi1903 schrieb:


> Sorry, du hast es vermutet, war vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt.


Nein, ich habe vermutet, dass Rose vielleicht aufgrund des Fehlers den LRS getauscht hat und das als Austausch wegen Lieferproblemen kommuniziert hat.... 
Das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht


----------



## Passi1903 (19. August 2021)

dobz schrieb:


> Die RM mit Sunringle LRS haben aber auch DT Swiss Steckachsen. Ich würde das Rose jetzt nicht so unterstellen wollen.


Hab grad mal beim RM2 online geschaut, da gibt es neue Bilder (vorletztes beim Matt Aurora Modell) mit der aktuellen Konfiguration.
Darauf sieht es zumindest so aus, dass dort eine andere Steckachse genutzt wird (mit Inbus, nicht mit Hebel)

die mit Hebel hatte ich an meinen GC3 auch und das scheint ja auch die, die hier häufiger bricht zu sein.






						Das ROSE ROOT MILLER 2 | Dein perfektes Bike zum besten Preis
					

Das ROSE ROOT MILLER 2 – ROSE Bikes bringt Menschen aufs Rad • Qualität und Innovation seit 1907 • Online und in deiner Nähe




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## Passi1903 (19. August 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe vermutet, dass Rose vielleicht aufgrund des Fehlers den LRS getauscht hat und das als Austausch wegen Lieferproblemen kommuniziert hat....
> Das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht


Ja und dann hätten sie so etwas ja wohl kommuniziert oder zurück gerufen. 
So machen Hersteller das in der Regel bei sicherheitsrelevanten Teilen.


----------



## jimmi-elan (19. August 2021)

Passi1903 schrieb:


> Ja und dann hätten sie so etwas ja wohl kommuniziert oder zurück gerufen.
> So machen Hersteller das in der Regel bei sicherheitsrelevanten Teilen.


Mhh, gab es denn einen Rückruf für die Cura4 Probleme hinten? Waren ja scheinbar auch einige betroffen.... Und ganz irrelevant für die Sicherheit ist die Bremse jetzt auch nicht finde ich....


----------



## Passi1903 (19. August 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Mhh, gab es denn einen Rückruf für die Cura4 Probleme hinten? Waren ja scheinbar auch einige betroffen.... Und ganz irrelevant für die Sicherheit ist die Bremse jetzt auch nicht finde ich....


Da muss ich dir recht geben, verstehe ich auch nicht so richtig.
Vielleicht kommt da ja noch was von Rose, bin gespannt.


----------



## Topi81 (19. August 2021)

Passi1903 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir recht geben, verstehe ich auch nicht so richtig.
> Vielleicht kommt da ja noch was von Rose, bin gespannt.



Die Probleme mit der Bremse wurden nicht durch die Bremse an sich verursacht sondern durch ein schlecht entgrateten Rahmen, dieser hat die Bremsleitung beim einziehen angeritzt wodurch sie nicht mehr die vorgeschriebene Druckfestigkeit hatten. Zumindest habe ich das so verstanden.


----------



## jimmi-elan (19. August 2021)

Topi81 schrieb:


> Die Probleme mit der Bremse wurden nicht durch die Bremse an sich verursacht sondern durch ein schlecht entgrateten Rahmen, dieser hat die Bremsleitung beim einziehen angeritzt wodurch sie nicht mehr die vorgeschriebene Druckfestigkeit hatten. Zumindest habe ich das so verstanden.


Und was ändert das???
Ist doch völlig Latte, ob es ein Serienfehler an einem Teil oder bei der Montage ist.
Es führte mutmaßlich zu Bremsausfällen und fertig, und einen Rückruf gab es meines Wissens nicht.

Bei einem Auto gäbe es Post vom Hersteller und vom KBA und Stilllegung wenn nicht rechtzeitig auf den Rückruf reagiert wird...
Ach ja, und das auf Verdacht bei den gesamten Chargen wo das Problem bestehen könnte...


----------



## Topi81 (19. August 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Und was ändert das???
> Ist doch völlig Latte, ob es ein Serienfehler an einem Teil oder bei der Montage ist.
> Es führte mutmaßlich zu Bremsausfällen und fertig, und einen Rückruf gab es meines Wissens nicht.
> 
> Bei einem Auto gäbe es Post vom Hersteller und vom KBA und Stilllegung wenn nicht rechtzeitig auf den Rückruf reagiert wird...



Nun komm mal klar, ein Bremsausfall ist zwar möglich aber nicht zwangsläufig. Und zu dem Apfel Birnen Vergleich mit dem Auto, mein 10 Jahre alter Mazda wurde auch erst nach 9 Jahren in die Werkstatt zurück gerufen weil es Probleme mit der Sitzverstellung gab.
Ein Hersteller muss abwägen ob das negative Image durch ein übervorsichtigen Rückruf schlimmer wäre als die Reklamation einiger Kunden.
Du musst kein Rose Bike fahren, dazu zwingt dich keiner aber alles schwarz malen was geht ist auch keine Lösung.

Alle Fahradhersteller und auch nur die Händler nutzen die Verknappung am Markt natürlich so gut es geht für sich, ein gebrauchtes Probefahrrad von Canyon kostet im Outlet auch max 200 Euro weniger als ein neues. Und das ganz einfach aus dem Grund weil sie es für diesen Preis auch noch super schnell verkauft bekommen. Wenn das keiner mehr kauft weil der Markt gesättigt ist dann werden auch die Preise für B-Ware wieder weiter runter gehen.

Ich finde man muss sich selber die Frage stellen ob man in der jetzigen Situation überhaupt ein Bike kaufen sollte, der Markt ist überfordert und dadurch leidet zwangsläufig der Service. Ich geh ja schließlich auch nicht zum Supermarkt der überfüllt ist und stelle mich an eine lange Schlange an um überhaupt erst rein zu kommen, und erst recht nicht werde ich in dieser Schlange stehen und allen um mich herrum erzählen was das für ein mieser Service hier ist und der Supermarkt um die Ecke sein ja viel besser. Und noch weniger werde ich nach meinem Einkauf bei dem anderem Supermarkt, bei dem ich für den gleichen Einkauf mehr bezahlt habe, wieder zurück gehen zu der Schlange und allen nochmal erzählen wie schlecht dieser Service hier ist usw.


----------



## jimmi-elan (19. August 2021)

Witzig, wie erst sowas kommt wie: ich würde unterstellen, dass Rose nicht zurückruft, weil das ist ja ein Unding sowas zu behaupten.... 
Und dann im gleichen Atemzug die Rechtfertigung, dass sowas ja eine Imageabwägung kommt.... 
Wenn du jetzt mal auf meine Kernaussage zurück schaust : genau das hab ich nur lt Aussage hier im Thread "unterstellt", ich nenne es eher vermutet. 

Und ich soll mal klar kommen??? 
Sind doch wohl eher Leute wie du, die mal klarkommen sollten... 

Krass, wie manche hier alles von dem Lieblingshersteller rechtfertigen wollen und jede Kritik verharmlosen wollen. 

Hat das Niveau von Apple Fanboys. 

Ach ja: eine kaputte Bremsleistung ist ein Bremsausfsll, das kann man nicht schönreden.... Fertig


----------



## Topi81 (20. August 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Witzig, wie erst sowas kommt wie: ich würde unterstellen, dass Rose nicht zurückruft, weil das ist ja ein Unding sowas zu behaupten....
> Und dann im gleichen Atemzug die Rechtfertigung, dass sowas ja eine Imageabwägung kommt....
> Wenn du jetzt mal auf meine Kernaussage zurück schaust : genau das hab ich nur lt Aussage hier im Thread "unterstellt", ich nenne es eher vermutet.
> 
> ...



1. Ein Satzzeichen am Ende des Satzes reicht hier in Deutschland.
2. Habe ich noch keine genauen Zahlen von dir gehört wie viele Bremsen denn nun ausgefallen sind und wieviel Menschen sich dadurch verletzt haben was dann ja einen allgemeinen Rückruf rechtfertigen würde.
3. Wenn meine Bremsleitung durch einen Ast abreißt oder beschädigt wird geht die Bremse ja auch nicht mehr, aber ich als gebildeter Mensch benutze dann einfach die andere Bremse da ich ja kein Slopestyle Bike fahre.
4. Komme ich wunderbar klar denn ich bin Troll Immun ;-)
5. Bin ich auch kein Fanboy, ich besitze kein Rose Produkt und arbeite für die Autoindustrie, also auch nicht bei Rose.
6. Bin ich mir sehr sicher das ein "Vermutet" Juristisch zu einer "Unterstellung" wird wenn man es Öffentlich macht.

Und nun back to Topic, für nicht zielführende und nichts ändernde Diskussion bin ich einfach zu alt geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmi-elan (20. August 2021)

Eben, lass gut sein... Ist eh sinnlos 
Und mit juristischen Auslegungen brauchst du jetzt auch nicht kommen, denke alles was ich geschrieben habe war in der Hinsicht einwandfrei, da wurde von mir nichts unterstellt sondern Möglichkeiten dargestellt und Fragen zu den Äußerungen anderer gestellt...
Solche Themen wie Anzahl von Unfällen und Verletzen kamen wohl nicht von mir...


----------



## BikenderBayer (20. August 2021)

...die Züge sind durchgehend mit Zughüllen verlegt.


----------



## BikenderBayer (20. August 2021)

Bezüglich Steckachse: hat jemand einen guten Tipp für eine Alternative zur DT Swiss?


----------



## Nodi (21. August 2021)

Betreff: Cura4/2

Servus,
nach langem Warten ist das RM 2 meines Sohnes endlich angekommen.
Leider sind auch bei unserem Model hinten Cura 2 verbaut. 
Auf Anfrage bei Rose, habe ich folgende Antwort erhalten:
.."die Ausstattung ist richtig.
Leider wurde auf der Auftragsbestätigung der falsche Produkttext angegeben.
Richtig ist:
Bremsen 230640201 Formula Cura 4/Cura 2, I-Spec EV, 203/180mm
schwarz glänzend
Wir bitten für den Fehler vielmals um Entschuldigung und möchten dir dafür einen 75 € Einkaufsgutschein anbieten."


>


Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung, hinten und vorne die gleichen Bremsen angegeben waren. Jetzt ist die Ausstattung entsprechend angepasst. 
Zähneknirschend werde ich den Gutschein nehmen, aber Rose ist für mich unten durch.

Keine Frage, dass Bike ist in Preis/Leistung klasse und mein Sohn ist mega happy und es fährt sich 1a, aber der Umstand wie hier mit den Kunden umgegangen wird, kotzt mich an. 

CU
Dirk


----------



## sauerlaender75 (21. August 2021)

da bist du auch nicht der einzige:






						Root Miller MY2020
					

Ich hab jetzt gerade mal interessehalber in meinen Auftrag zum RM2 geschaut. Da steht nur was von einer Cura4 mit 203mm und 180mm Scheiben. Nichts von einer Cura2.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




würde die 75€ für Verschleissmaterial nehmen, Preisdifferenz kommt ja in etwa hin ....


----------



## MAster (21. August 2021)

Nodi schrieb:


> Betreff: Cura4/2
> 
> Servus,
> nach langem Warten ist das RM 2 meines Sohnes endlich angekommen.
> ...


du solltest doch auch eine Auftragsbestätigung (PDF) bekommen haben, da stand bei mir definitiv Cura 4. Ich würde da mehr verlandgn, sie sind ja verpflichtet zu liefern wie bestellt. Für 75 Euro kannst du selber nicht nachbessern, würde da nochmal ne Runde verhandeln...


----------



## Nodi (21. August 2021)

MAster schrieb:


> du solltest doch auch eine Auftragsbestätigung (PDF) bekommen haben, da stand bei mir definitiv Cura 4. Ich würde da mehr verlandgn, sie sind ja verpflichtet zu liefern wie bestellt. Für 75 Euro kannst du selber nicht nachbessern, würde da nochmal ne Runde verhandeln...


ist am Laufen, bin ganz deiner Meinung.


----------



## BikenderBayer (21. August 2021)

Unabhängig davon, dass man da natürlich auf der Erfüllung der AB bestehen kann, hilft es euch vielleicht, dass meiner Meinung nach die Variante mit 4/2 eigentlich ziemlich gut ist. Bremsleistung ist hinten deutlich ausreichend, aber man spart sich die Zickigkeit von 4 Kolben. Möchte das nicht schönreden, aber ich persönlich finde es optimal so.


----------



## jimmi-elan (21. August 2021)

Wäre da auf jeden Fall vorsichtig, wenn das Bike per Jobrad Leasing gekauft wurde... 
Nicht dass dann am Leasingende bei nicht gewollter Übernahme plötzlich der Stress anfängt mit dem Leasinggeber, denn für den zählt ja erst einmal der bestellte Auftrag. 
Klar, gibt es da jetzt ne Email, aber was da dann nach 3 Jahren kommt kann man ja nicht absehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (21. August 2021)

Vor 1, 2 Jahren waren noch relativ gute Preise... Der Rueckversand kostet keine 75€ für Rose. Die werden wahrscheinlich sagen dann Schicht zurück, die verlieren nen Kunden und können das Rad direkt um die  300€ teurer verkaufen...


----------



## Nodi (28. August 2021)

Also, Rose hat mich angerufen. War ein sehr nettes Gespräch, aber mehr als die 75 Euro gibt es nicht zu holen. So ist es mit der Geschäftsführung besprochen und es werden alle Kunden gleich behandelt. Die Ausstattung sei schon immer beim RM 2 mit Cura 4/2 angegeben. Eine Änderung hat es nie gegeben, nur leider sind bei der Bestellung falsche Auftragsbestätigungen verschickt worden. Ansonsten kann ich das Bike zurückgeben, was keine Option für mich ist. 

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## sauerlaender75 (28. August 2021)

Hat hier überhaupt jemand das RM2 mit Cura4/4? 

Ich tippe so wird es gewesen sein, auf der Webseite & im Auftrag mit Cure4/4 angegeben, geliefert wurde das 4/2 ... Ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich, aber zurückschicken, würde ich in der heutigen Zeit auch nicht. Rose sitzt da am längeren Hebel ... und soviel Kunden wie sie in letzter zeit vergrault haben, da machen die paar wg. der falsch gelieferten Bremse den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett ... ärgen & die 75€ nehmen -->  das würde ich machen ....


----------



## MAster (28. August 2021)

egal .. Kommentar konnte weg


----------



## Niklas2310 (30. August 2021)

Um mal von dem ganzen Cura Thema abzulenken teile ich euch gerne auch noch meine RM3 Story. Mein Liefertermin (der schon einmal 7 Wochen aufgrund der LRS + 1 Woche unangekündigt nach hinten verschoben wurde) war dann eigentlich heute, der 30.08. Mir wurde bereits am Telefon schon gesagt das dieser Termin für den Start des Zusammenbaus steht und in der gleichen Woche das Bike noch nicht abgeholt werden kann.
In meinen Bestellungen steht aber seit heute morgen Verfügbar ab: Lieferdatum in Klärung, ich habe natürlich heute bei Rose angerufen und erfragt was da jetzt los ist. Mir wurde gesagt mein Auftrag wird geprüft und ich werde zurückgerufen.

Nun stellt sich heraus das wohl schon wieder Teile fehlen, diese aber wohl diese Woche geliefert werden sollen. Nächste Woche soll voraussichtlich der Zusammenbau stattfinden.

Was heißt das also für mich? Diese Woche kein Bike, nächste Woche kein Bike (da in der Woche des Zusammenbaus erfahrungsgemäß noch keine Abholung möglich ist), übernächste Woche frühestens...

Nach nun 8 1/2 Monaten Wartezeit nochmals um mindestens 3 Wochen zu verlängern finde ich einfach nur noch dreist, zumal man ja auch schon eher wusste das die fehlenden Teile nicht da sind.

Wünsche euch noch einen angenehmen Montag!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (30. August 2021)

da bin ich mal gespannt, mein Neffe hat auch Lieferdatum Ende August für sein RM1, wurde auch schon auf Anfang September verschoben ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MimoDerErste (30. August 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Um mal von dem ganzen Cura Thema abzulenken teile ich euch gerne auch noch meine RM3 Story. Mein Liefertermin (der schon einmal 7 Wochen aufgrund der LRS + 1 Woche unangekündigt nach hinten verschoben wurde) war dann eigentlich heute, der 30.08. Mir wurde bereits am Telefon schon gesagt das dieser Termin für den Start des Zusammenbaus steht und in der gleichen Woche das Bike noch nicht abgeholt werden kann.
> In meinen Bestellungen steht aber seit heute morgen Verfügbar ab: Lieferdatum in Klärung, ich habe natürlich heute bei Rose angerufen und erfragt was da jetzt los ist. Mir wurde gesagt mein Auftrag wird geprüft und ich werde zurückgerufen.
> 
> Nun stellt sich heraus das wohl schon wieder Teile fehlen, diese aber wohl diese Woche geliefert werden sollen. Nächste Woche soll voraussichtlich der Zusammenbau stattfinden.
> ...





Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Um mal von dem ganzen Cura Thema abzulenken teile ich euch gerne auch noch meine RM3 Story. Mein Liefertermin (der schon einmal 7 Wochen aufgrund der LRS + 1 Woche unangekündigt nach hinten verschoben wurde) war dann eigentlich heute, der 30.08. Mir wurde bereits am Telefon schon gesagt das dieser Termin für den Start des Zusammenbaus steht und in der gleichen Woche das Bike noch nicht abgeholt werden kann.
> In meinen Bestellungen steht aber seit heute morgen Verfügbar ab: Lieferdatum in Klärung, ich habe natürlich heute bei Rose angerufen und erfragt was da jetzt los ist. Mir wurde gesagt mein Auftrag wird geprüft und ich werde zurückgerufen.
> 
> Nun stellt sich heraus das wohl schon wieder Teile fehlen, diese aber wohl diese Woche geliefert werden sollen. Nächste Woche soll voraussichtlich der Zusammenbau stattfinden.
> ...


Hi, 
Ich hatte auch letzte Woche Termin und auf Grund einer anderen Sache mit einem Mitarbeiter von Rose telefoniert. Mein RM 3 soll auch Anfang der Woche zusammengebaut werden und dann raus.
Ich sehe es mittlerweile so: 12 Monate gewartet, Zielgerade. Bitte baut es wirklich ordentlich auf und lasst es heile, mit den bestellten Komponenten, ankommen.


----------



## El5elemento (31. August 2021)

RM3 große S nur 4-8 Tage Lieferzeit 😱
RM3 große XL wieder über 30 Wochen


----------



## sauerlaender75 (2. September 2021)

RM1 von meinem Neffen - Januar Bestellt, heute die Versandmitteilung bekommen!


----------



## Stevensf9 (2. September 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> RM1 von meinem Neffen - Januar Bestellt, heute die Versandmitteilung bekommen!


Neun Monate, damit gehört er ja schon zu denen, die schnell beliefert wurden. 🤣🤣


----------



## sauerlaender75 (2. September 2021)

definitiv ...ich kann es auch noch nicht so wirklich glauben, aber ich hab die Versandmitteilung gesehen


----------



## Niklas2310 (2. September 2021)

Ich hab sie seit Dienstag


----------



## Niklas2310 (3. September 2021)

Update: So eben die Mail bekommen das ich mein RM3 abholen kann. Mittwoch ist es endlich so weit!


----------



## Gravel_89 (3. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin 180 cm gross mit Schrittlänge85, ist die Größe M richtig für mich oder zu klein?


----------



## Niklas2310 (3. September 2021)

Gravel_89 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin 180 cm gross mit Schrittlänge85, ist die Größe M richtig für mich oder zu klein?



Angaben laut Rose:
*MTB*
Größe S: 155 – 172 cm Körpergröße
Größe M: 173 – 182 cm Körpergröße
Größe L: 183 – 192 cm Körpergröße
Größe XL: >192 cm Körpergröße


----------



## Gravel_89 (3. September 2021)

Sind die Angaben aber realistisch? Ich fahre normalerweise ein L, in diesem Fall wäre ein M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas2310 (3. September 2021)

Ich war vor Ort, habe M und L getestet. Bin 186 und M war mit zu klein. Auf L fühle ich mich wohl, somit kann *ich* sagen das die Angaben passen sollten...


----------



## Passi1903 (3. September 2021)

Bin 1,93 und habe XL bestellt.
Habe in Bocholt auch L und XL getestet und XL war besser.
Denke also auch, die Angabe passt!

bei meinem RM3 ist heute der Status von warte auf Artikel zu in Bearbeitung gewechselt, was das wohl heißen mag? 
Termin war der 20.09. angegeben


----------



## dobz (3. September 2021)

Ich denke auch, dass die Angaben von Rose passen. Ich bin 1,94m, habe XL genommen und bin damit zufrieden. L wäre mir zu klein gewesen.


----------



## Stevensf9 (3. September 2021)

Mein Sohn ist 179 und kommt auf L sehr gut klar. Wächst aber auch noch... 🤣🤣


----------



## Gravel_89 (3. September 2021)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Mein Sohn ist 179 und kommt auf L sehr gut klar. Wächst aber auch noch... 🤣🤣


Welche ist deine Schrittlänge??


----------



## Gravel_89 (3. September 2021)

Das ist mir leider zu weit weg.. Ich wohne in Stuttgart...


----------



## Stevensf9 (3. September 2021)

85. Die hat er aber noch nicht...


----------



## jimmi-elan (3. September 2021)

Gravel_89 schrieb:


> Das ist mir leider zu weit weg.. Ich wohne in Stuttgart...


Fahr nach Mannheim zu engelhorn, da stehen RMs. Vorher anrufen welche Größe da ist


----------



## El5elemento (6. September 2021)

Ich habe eine Email bekommen dass mein Fahrrad gesendet wurde. RM3

Eigentlich war am 23/09/21 geplant. 

Vielleicht läuft jetzt alles schneller 😀


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi1305 (6. September 2021)

El5elemento schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Email bekommen dass mein Fahrrad gesendet wurde. RM3
> 
> Eigentlich war am 23/09/21 geplant.
> 
> Vielleicht läuft jetzt alles schneller 😀


Bei mir das selbe, RM3 eig 23.09.21, jetzt
Status: In Bearbeitung 😁🥳


----------



## Passi1903 (6. September 2021)

Sehr geil, habt ihr ein Glück!
Meins soll am 20.09. kommen, mal schauen ob‘s auch eher wird


----------



## Joborobo (6. September 2021)

Hab mein rm3 in l Anfang Februar bestellt, soll kw 38 fertig sein, also übernächste woche. Freu mich mega drauf 🙂. Foliert ihr eure Räder? Und falls ja welche Folie benutz ihr? Gibt's sonst noch Sachen die ihr direkt zum neuen bike dazu kauft? Pedalen hab ich hier noch alte stamps rumliegen, neue sind zwar schon bestellt, kommen aber erst im November.


----------



## Passi1903 (6. September 2021)

Joborobo schrieb:


> Hab mein rm3 in l Anfang Februar bestellt, soll kw 38 fertig sein, also übernächste woche. Freu mich mega drauf 🙂. Foliert ihr eure Räder? Und falls ja welche Folie benutz ihr? Gibt's sonst noch Sachen die ihr direkt zum neuen bike dazu kauft? Pedalen hab ich hier noch alte stamps rumliegen, neue sind zwar schon bestellt, kommen aber erst im November.


Folie überlege ich tatsächlich auch…
Muss aber matt sein (Matt Aurora Rahmen)

sonst hab ich schon einiges hier liegen:
Fox Transfer Factory Stütze
Raceface Lenker & Vorbau
Reifeneinsätze von Tannus Armour
Tubeless wird gemacht
Orginal Fox 36 Mudguard(der zum Anschrauben)
Fidlock System für die Flasche
Bashguard mit Kettenführung
Und ich teste mal ein ovales Kettenblatt(hab ich bisher viel gutes von gelesen und will es mal selber ausprobieren)

und noch paar Kleinigkeiten wie andere Griffe, andere Ahead Kappe und so 

Sattel nehme ich meinen Ergon vom alten MTB weil der Selle Italia schon beim Ground Control Mist war für mich.


----------



## BikenderBayer (6. September 2021)

Folie lohnt sich, zumindest bei Miami ICE ist der Lack nicht sooo schlagfest...
Die Zefal Skin Armor hat bei mir sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## Niklas2310 (6. September 2021)

Ich komme aus der Werbetechnik/Autofolierung... Ich werde ein Foliensatz für das Bike erstellen, da es ja nichts vernünftiges gibt und ein Standard-Folienkit für mich nicht in Frage kommt. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Interesse daran. Mittwoch hole ich mein RM3 ab und dann geht's los. Ich verwende dafür die Oraguard/KMPF Steinschlagschutzfolie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensf9 (6. September 2021)

Ich hätte für mein rm2 Interesse. Sag Mal Bescheid, ob es geklappt hätte und was du für einen Satz haben willst...


----------



## Passi1903 (6. September 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Ich komme aus der Werbetechnik/Autofolierung... Ich werde ein Foliensatz für das Bike erstellen, da es ja nichts vernünftiges gibt und ein Standard-Folienkit für mich nicht in Frage kommt. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Interesse daran. Mittwoch hole ich mein RM3 ab und dann geht's los. Ich verwende dafür die Oraguard Steinschlagschutzfolie.


Habe auf jeden Fall Interesse!
Bekomme das RM3 in XL.
Wäre sonst wahrscheinlich auch zum örtlichen Folierer gegangen, weil es nix vernünftiges gibt…..
Bräuchte aber wie gesagt Matte Folie.


----------



## Fabi1305 (6. September 2021)

Passi1903 schrieb:


> Folie überlege ich tatsächlich auch…
> Muss aber matt sein (Matt Aurora Rahmen)
> 
> sonst hab ich schon einiges hier liegen:
> ...


Hab mal die Dyedbro Folie bestellt, mal sehen wie sie ist. 
Das passende  Fox Schutzblech kommt ran, Magura MT7, Tubeless auf jeden Fall (Reifen passen für mich), n Carbon Lenker, Sattel (im selben Miami Ice) vom SQ Lab, paar Oil Slick Pedale, Schrauben, Griffe...  

Weiß jemand welche FIDLOCK Flasche passt !?


----------



## Joborobo (6. September 2021)

Da schließe ich mich an, bräuchte auch matt in L. Wenn du aus der Branche bist und das Kit zuschneiden könntest wärs natürlich super, eine Vorlage der Einzelteile würde dem ein oder anderen hier im Forum aber ggf auch schon ein Stück weiterbringen, falls dir zuschneiden, versenden, verkaufen zu stressig ist


----------



## walterkeller (6. September 2021)

Meine Geschichte hat auch ein Ende ... ein Gutes ;-)
(very) long story short:

27.10.2020 ein Root Miller 3 mit Lieferung Anfang 04/2021 bestellt
12.03.2021 Update der Auftragsbestätigung mit anderen Laufrädern und neues Lieferdatum Ende 09/2021
irgendwann im Juli: Änderung des Verfügbarkeit Datums im Account um 4 Wochen nach vorne auf Ende 08/2021
irgendwann im Juli: Änderung des Verfügbarkeit Datums im Account um 1 Woche nach hinten auf Anfang 09/2021
22.07.2021 Anruf bei Rose: Ein netter Mitarbeiter sagt mir, dass das Bike in der KW 34 zusammengebaut und in der KW 35 verschickt werden soll
16.08.2021 Anruf bei Rose: Ein netter Mitarbeiter sagt mir, dass das Bike in der KW 34 zusammengebaut und in der KW 35 verschickt werden soll
30.08.2021 Anruf bei Rose: Eine nette Mitarbeiterin sagt mir, dass Sie mir keine genaue Aussage bzgl. der Lieferung sagen kann
31.08.2021 neuer Auftragsstatus: in Bearbeitung
01.09.2021 neuer Auftragsstatus: Paket wurde verschickt
03.09.2021 Paket im Verteilzentrum angekommen und eMail für die Auswahl eines Wunschzustellung-Termins
06.09.2021 nach gut 10 Monaten steht das Root Miller 3 bei mir 

Alle Komponenten sind wie in der zweiten Auftragsbestätigung vorhanden. Bis auf einen minimalen Kratzer am hinteren Bremssattel (den man mit dem Fingernagel kaum spürt, bei der G2 Beschriftung) ist das Bike optisch einwandfrei! Die Dämpfer bewegen sich, die Bremsen bremsen, der Sattel geht rauf und runter und das Schaltwerk schaltet ;-)

Ich habe es damals blind, ohne Probesitzen, gekauft und habe mich nur auf alle möglichen Maße, Empfehlungen und Vergleiche verlassen. Aber nach der ersten kleinen Problerunde fühlt es sich sehr gut an! Ich bin 1.85 mit einer 90er SL und habe es in L genommen.

Auch wenn es sehr lange gedauert hat, war ich eigentlich immer entspannt und wollte auch nicht zu einem anderen Hersteller wechseln. Alle Telefonate mit Rose waren angenehm, nett und wie sich im nachhinein herausstellt auch immer korrekt.

Jetzt freue ich mich einfach aufs Biken!

Ride on!

Walter


----------



## Passi1903 (6. September 2021)

Fabi1305 schrieb:


> Hab mal die Dyedbro Folie bestellt, mal sehen wie sie ist.
> Das passende  Fox Schutzblech kommt ran, Magura MT7, Tubeless auf jeden Fall (Reifen passen für mich), n Carbon Lenker, Sattel (im selben Miami Ice) vom SQ Lab, paar Oil Slick Pedale, Schrauben, Griffe...
> 
> Weiß jemand welche FIDLOCK Flasche passt !?


bremsen ist bei mir auch noch so ne Sache.  
wenn mir die G2 nicht gefällt werde ich auch auf MT7 umsteigen 

ich werd in meinem XL Rahmen die 830ml YT Flasche testen. Als ich vor Ort war, habe ich mal grob geschätzt dass es passen sollte(hatte sie leider nicht zum testen dabei)


----------



## sauerlaender75 (6. September 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Ich komme aus der Werbetechnik/Autofolierung... Ich werde ein Foliensatz für das Bike erstellen, da es ja nichts vernünftiges gibt und ein Standard-Folienkit für mich nicht in Frage kommt. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Interesse daran. Mittwoch hole ich mein RM3 ab und dann geht's los. Ich verwende dafür die Oraguard Steinschlagschutzfolie.


  Dito - RM in L


----------



## El5elemento (6. September 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Ich komme aus der Werbetechnik/Autofolierung... Ich werde ein Foliensatz für das Bike erstellen, da es ja nichts vernünftiges gibt und ein Standard-Folienkit für mich nicht in Frage kommt. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Interesse daran. Mittwoch hole ich mein RM3 ab und dann geht's los. Ich verwende dafür die Oraguard Steinschlagschutzfolie.


Ich habe auch Interesse RM in XL Matt Aurora 

ich werde die Bremsanlage auch tauschen. Ich bin noch unsicher, entweder M7 oder Saint aber ich tendiere momentan für die Saint.


----------



## Niklas2310 (6. September 2021)

Scheinen ja wohl einige Interesse zu haben. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden! Kann sich nur um ein paar Tage handeln. Ich selbst werde an das RM3 in L anpassen. Sollte dann aber auch auf die anderen Varianten/Rahmengrößen passen... so viel tut sich da ja nicht. Plane alles mit "Luft".


----------



## Niklas2310 (6. September 2021)

Fabi1305 schrieb:


> Hab mal die Dyedbro Folie bestellt, mal sehen wie sie ist.
> Das passende  Fox Schutzblech kommt ran, Magura MT7, Tubeless auf jeden Fall (Reifen passen für mich), n Carbon Lenker, Sattel (im selben Miami Ice) vom SQ Lab, paar Oil Slick Pedale, Schrauben, Griffe...
> 
> Weiß jemand welche FIDLOCK Flasche passt !?


Ich hab die Fidlock Twist 590, am Mittwoch sag ich bescheid ob sie passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Passi1903 (6. September 2021)

Achso kurze Frage noch an die, die ihr RM3 jetzt bekommen haben:
Ist die Hinterradnabe die Bubba Nabe von Sunringle oder ist es eine DTSwiss?

Ein Verkäufer erzählte mir nämlich, dass wohl DT naben bei den Sunringle Laufrädern verbaut werden.
Die RM2 vor Ort hatten aber Sunringle Naben ist mir danach aufgefallen


----------



## Stevensf9 (7. September 2021)

Mein RM2 aus Februar hat hinten eine DTSwiss-Nabe.


----------



## walterkeller (7. September 2021)

Passi1903 schrieb:


> Achso kurze Frage noch an die, die ihr RM3 jetzt bekommen haben:
> Ist die Hinterradnabe die Bubba Nabe von Sunringle oder ist es eine DTSwiss?
> 
> Ein Verkäufer erzählte mir nämlich, dass wohl DT naben bei den Sunringle Laufrädern verbaut werden.
> Die RM2 vor Ort hatten aber Sunringle Naben ist mir danach aufgefallen


also mein gestern geliefertes RM3 hat eine Super Bubba Nabe von Sunringle.


----------



## walterkeller (7. September 2021)

Fabi1305 schrieb:


> Hab mal die Dyedbro Folie bestellt, mal sehen wie sie ist.
> Das passende  Fox Schutzblech kommt ran, Magura MT7, Tubeless auf jeden Fall (Reifen passen für mich), n Carbon Lenker, Sattel (im selben Miami Ice) vom SQ Lab, paar Oil Slick Pedale, Schrauben, Griffe...
> 
> Weiß jemand welche FIDLOCK Flasche passt !?


die Fidlock Twist 590 passt rein!


----------



## Passi1903 (7. September 2021)

wkeller schrieb:


> also mein gestern geliefertes RM3 hat eine Super Bubba Nabe von Sunringle.


Sehr gut, das habe ich mir erhofft.
spare ich mir die 75€ für das 54 Zähne Kit bei DTSwiss..
die Bubba Nabe kann man nämlich ab Werk vom Einrastwinkel verstellen


----------



## sauerlaender75 (7. September 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Scheinen ja wohl einige Interesse zu haben. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden! Kann sich nur um ein paar Tage handeln. Ich selbst werde an das RM3 in L anpassen. Sollte dann aber auch auf die anderen Varianten/Rahmengrößen passen... so viel tut sich da ja nicht. Plane alles mit "Luft".


ich auf jedenfall - nimmst du matte Folie!?


----------



## Niklas2310 (7. September 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ich auf jedenfall - nimmst du matte Folie!?


Ich hab das Miami Ice, also glänzende Folie. Für diejenigen die matte Folie bevorzugen könnte ich mich aber breitschlagen lassen diese zu organisieren. Werden ja immer mehr Leute, also könnte sich lohnen.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. September 2021)

so das RM von meinem Neffen ist gekommen, tolles Teil - gefällt mir sehr gut!

Dazu noch ein paar Bilder - in diesen thread gehören Bilder!!!!!

Fidlock passt bei ihm auch, keine Ahnung welche er hat ....


----------



## Niklas2310 (8. September 2021)

Habe heute mein RM3 in Bocholt abgeholt! Bin super zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joborobo (8. September 2021)

Ich hab am Dienstag einen Termin zum abholen. Rm3 in Miami ice in L. Freuen mich mega, hoffentlich kann ich mich gedulden bis ich foliert habe vor der ersten ausfahrt, könnte schwer werden😁


----------



## BikenderBayer (9. September 2021)

Mein Beitrag zum Thema Flaschenhalterdiskussion. Elite Cannibal XC mit 770ml Flasche funktioniert auch wunderbar bei XL.


----------



## MimoDerErste (9. September 2021)

Ich benötige noch eine Idee für Rahmengröße M.
Ich habe die kleine Fidlock, ich glaube 450 ml, verbauen können.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. September 2021)

hier nochmal ein Bild zur Fidlock (müsste die 590er sein) Passt so eben bei Rahmengröße L.


----------



## Stevensf9 (9. September 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> hier nochmal ein Bild zur Fidlock (müsste die 590er sein) Passt so eben bei Rahmengröße L.Anhang anzeigen 1336635


Wenn ich das so sehe, hätte man die Löcher nicht 5 cm tiefer am Unterrohr setzen können? 🤔


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. September 2021)

eigentlich schon, weiss aber nicht wie weit der hinten einfedert. Mit so einem Dämpfer mit 2. Kammer wie bei @BikenderBayer  dürfte es sehr eng werden ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas2310 (9. September 2021)

Hier mal ein kleiner Teaser...


----------



## BikenderBayer (9. September 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> eigentlich schon, weiss aber nicht wie weit der hinten einfedert. Mit so einem Dämpfer mit 2. Kammer wie bei @BikenderBayer  dürfte es sehr eng werden ....


So ist es, da ist kein Platz verschenkt worden...


----------



## Stevensf9 (9. September 2021)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> So ist es, da ist kein Platz verschenkt worden...Anhang anzeigen 1336669


Du hast aber auch einen anderen Dämpfer... Aber ok, wie Rose das anders lösen soll, weiss ich auch nicht. Können ja schlecht drei Löcher für den Flaschenhalter bohren... 🤣


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. September 2021)

manche machen das ....


----------



## Niklas2310 (9. September 2021)

Mein Steinschlagfolien Satz ist fertig! Bei Interesse bitte eine PN. Einige Bilder seht ihr in #968.
Was alles an Schnittteilen enthalten ist schreibe ich noch dazu.


----------



## Niklas2310 (9. September 2021)

Da ich erst meine Folierung abgewartet habe hier Bilder meiner ersten Ausfahrt. Grins


----------



## Joborobo (11. September 2021)

Sagt mal wechselt ihr alle direkt die Bremsen aus? Bin bisher nur Magura Trail bzw. Mt2 gefahren, ist die G2 RSC im Root Miller 3 wirklich so schlecht? Hätte es den konfigurator gegeben hätte ich auf cura 4 oder mt7 wechseln wollen aber weil ich keine andere Bremse rumliegen habe bleibt die erstmal dran denke ich...

Evtl. Lässt sich ja mit anderen belägen noch was verbessern, habt ihr da Tipps?


----------



## jimmi-elan (11. September 2021)

Joborobo schrieb:


> Sagt mal wechselt ihr alle direkt die Bremsen aus? Bin bisher nur Magura Trail bzw. Mt2 gefahren, ist die G2 RSC im Root Miller 3 wirklich so schlecht? Hätte es den konfigurator gegeben hätte ich auf cura 4 oder mt7 wechseln wollen aber weil ich keine andere Bremse rumliegen habe bleibt die erstmal dran denke ich...
> 
> Evtl. Lässt sich ja mit anderen belägen noch was verbessern, habt ihr da Tipps?


G2 RSC ist, meiner Meinung nach, ne Gewichtsfrage. Bei einem leichteren Fahrer vollkommen ausreichend, im Zweifel mit TS Power Belägen echt kräftig. 

Bei mir mit ü100 war sie jedoch zu schwach, mit Power Belägen zwar absolut ausreichend bremsend aber dafür zu viel Fingerkraft nötig für längere Spaß Tage 

Ich denke wenn du bis 75 kg wiegst dann gebe ihnen eine Chance, da werden die gut sein.


----------



## Joborobo (11. September 2021)

Leider eher so Richtung 95 kg mit Rucksack und Klamotten... ich versuchs erstmal im Nachhinein wirklich schade dass es den Konfigurator nicht mehr gab als ich bestellt habe... naja


----------



## jimmi-elan (11. September 2021)

Joborobo schrieb:


> Leider eher so Richtung 95 kg mit Rucksack und Klamotten... ich versuchs erstmal im Nachhinein wirklich schade dass es den Konfigurator nicht mehr gab als ich bestellt habe... naja


Dann bestell dir direkt mal die TS Power für vorne. Eventuell reicht dir das dann auch schon komplett. Ich habe 105 nackt. Verzögerung war gut bis zum blockieren mit 1 Finger mit den TS Belägen, aber nach 4 Abfahrten auf der freeride in Willingen waren die Unterarme komplett zu. 

Wären die 850er meine ich... 

Den Versuch solltest du wagen bevor du tauscht... 

Ich fahr inzwischen aber ne Code RSC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (11. September 2021)

Wiege fast 100kg, kome mit der G2 RS zurecht, ja benötigt mehr Fingerkraft. Bin aber auch nicht so der den ganzen Tag nur runter shrederd ....


----------



## jimmi-elan (11. September 2021)

Da im rm3 ne fox36 verbaut ist würde ich, wenn dir die Leistung wirklich zu niedrig sein sollte, erstmal den Weg der 223 er Scheibe vorne (und ggf 200 hinten mit sinter) gehen. 
Damit hast du dann für etwa 60 Euro (TS Power und 223er) wohl eine massive Steigerung der bremspower


----------



## Joborobo (11. September 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Da im rm3 ne fox36 verbaut ist würde ich, wenn dir die Leistung wirklich zu niedrig sein sollte, erstmal den Weg der 223 er Scheibe vorne (und ggf 200 hinten mit sinter) gehen.
> Damit hast du dann für etwa 60 Euro (TS Power und 223er) wohl eine massive Steigerung der bremspower


Super Tipp, an den Weg mit einer größeren Scheibe habe ich nicht gedacht. Passt denn hinten eine 200er drauf?


----------



## jimmi-elan (11. September 2021)

Joborobo schrieb:


> Super Tipp, an den Weg mit einer größeren Scheibe habe ich nicht gedacht. Passt denn hinten eine 200er drauf?


Für die 200er hinten würde ich mir definitiv eine Freigabe von Rose holen, wegen der Garantie auf den Rahmen. Falls es nicht irgendwo steht. 

Die fox36 hat, soweit ich weiß, ne 223 Freigabe


----------



## jimmi-elan (11. September 2021)

Nachtrag: Auf der Webseite gibt es eine Anleitung zum Rahmen :

REAR BRAKE MOUNT PM 180
MAX. Ø REAR BRAKE DISC 203 mm

Also kann dann wohl gemacht werden, brauchst dann einen +23 PM Adapter, oder +20 falls du ne SRAM Centerline in 200 nutzen willst. 

Je nachdem wie du fährst würde ich ggf dicke Scheiben nehmen, galfer emtb, Trickstuff dächle oder so. 
Ich hatte ne Rt66 in 203 hinten, die wurde in den Alpen ziemlich schwarz, da hab ich jetzt auf 2mm Scheiben gewechselt.


----------



## El5elemento (11. September 2021)

Bei mir ist genau das gleiche.
Wiege 103kg und mit dem Guide R komme ich  gar nicht zu recht. Ich werde die G2 RSC auf mein Hardtrail montieren und dann die Saint auf dem RM3 

Übrigens…mein Fahrrad ist gekommen 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻
sieht alles super aus. 
Ein Minuspunkt auf die Verpackung, Canyon macht das 1.000 mal besser.


----------



## Niklas2310 (11. September 2021)

Habe was negatives zu berichten... Umbau auf Tubeless, hat alles super geklappt, der Reifen fluppte super easy mit einer normalen Standpumpe in das Felgenhorn, kurze Zeit später ist aber das Originale Felgenband gerissen und die schweinerei war da..


----------



## Fabi1305 (11. September 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Habe was negatives zu berichten... Umbau auf Tubeless, hat alles super geklappt, der Reifen fluppte super easy mit einer normalen Standpumpe in das Felgenhorn, kurze Zeit später ist aber das Originale Felgenband gerissen und die schweinerei war da..


Welches RM hast du ?


----------



## Niklas2310 (11. September 2021)

Fabi1305 schrieb:


> Welches RM hast du ?


Das 3er mit den Sunringle düroc sd37 pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joborobo (12. September 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Habe was negatives zu berichten... Umbau auf Tubeless, hat alles super geklappt, der Reifen fluppte super easy mit einer normalen Standpumpe in das Felgenhorn, kurze Zeit später ist aber das Originale Felgenband gerissen und die schweinerei war da..


Oh man... hast du ein neues Band reingezogen oder jetzt auf Schlauch gewechselt?


----------



## Niklas2310 (12. September 2021)

Joborobo schrieb:


> Oh man... hast du ein neues Band reingezogen oder jetzt auf Schlauch gewechselt?


Erstmal hab ich auf Schlauch gewechselt. Habe momentan kein Band da. Habt ihr Empfehlungen? Das Tesa 4289 hatte ich mal getestet... viel zu steif und klebt nicht so gut.


----------



## Topi81 (12. September 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Erstmal hab ich auf Schlauch gewechselt. Habe momentan kein Band da. Habt ihr Empfehlungen? Das Tesa 4289 hatte ich mal getestet... viel zu steif und klebt nicht so gut.



Habe bisher das DT Swiss und das Schwalbe Band benutzt, waren beide Okay, denke bei den 32mm Maulweite wird nen 35mm Band passen.


----------



## Nodi (13. September 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Habe was negatives zu berichten... Umbau auf Tubeless, hat alles super geklappt, der Reifen fluppte super easy mit einer normalen Standpumpe in das Felgenhorn, kurze Zeit später ist aber das Originale Felgenband gerissen und die schweinerei war da..


Bei mir hat das Umrüsten am RM2 mit Sunringle mit dem vorhandenen Felgenband gut funktioniert und den ersten Parkbesuch gut überstanden. Ich hoffe das bleibt so und dein Fall eher ein Einzelfall.


----------



## Fabi1305 (14. September 2021)

Am 19.04.21 bestellt - heute mein RM3 erhalten (2 Wochen früher) bis jetzt sieht alles gut aus. Jetzt wird erstmal gebastelt.


----------



## Joborobo (14. September 2021)

Hab meins heute in Bocholt abgeholt. Ich muss sagen es sieht echt super schön aus, Miami Ice war eigentlich nur meine 2. Wahl aber es sieht nochmal schöner als auf den Bildern im Netz aus finde ich🤩.
Morgen noch mit der Folie von Niklas (vielen Dank für den schnellen Versand!)  folieren, dann geht's auf die erste Ausfahrt.
Muss allerdings sagen dass sich das Abholen in Bocholt nicht gelohnt hat. Hätte mir mehr know how beim Einstellen des Fahrwerks gewünscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikenderBayer (15. September 2021)

Ja, die Farbe ist super! Vor allem in Kombination mit ein paar weißen oder lila eloxierten Akzenten... aber vielleicht bin ich mit der Meinung auch allein


----------



## Niklas2310 (15. September 2021)

Ich freue mich euch mitteilen zu dürfen, dass das Rahmen-Schutzfolienset jetzt online erhältlich ist!


Gruß Niklas


----------



## Fabi1305 (16. September 2021)

So, alle Umbauten getätigt, Tubeless ist dicht, der Rahmen foliert... Morgen geht's aufs Rad.


----------



## BikenderBayer (16. September 2021)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## El5elemento (16. September 2021)

Weiß jemand ob das RM für 203mm Bremsscheibe (HR) zugelassen ist?


----------



## jimmi-elan (16. September 2021)

El5elemento schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob das RM für 203mm Bremsscheibe (HR) zugelassen ist?


Hatte ich die Woche schon mal geschrieben, lt. dem Manual auf der Webseite ja


----------



## El5elemento (16. September 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Hatte ich die Woche schon mal geschrieben, lt. dem Manual auf der Webseite ja


Stimmt! Ich wusste es ich habe es irgendwo gelesen wusste ich aber nicht mehr wo. 
Danke!


----------



## Niklas2310 (17. September 2021)

Da mir die Rose Sattelstütze nicht gefällt (Hatte vorher immer KS) jetzt ne Transfer geschnappt. Falls jemand Interesse an der Rose Dropper Post hat gerne melden!

Gleichzeitig baue ich nochmals auf Tubeless um, im Anhang noch ein Foto von dem Tape was Original drauf war und beim aufpusten mit Suppe drin gerissen ist.

Übrigens teste ich mal die Trickstuff Power Beläge...

Edit: Wie von Topi81 erwährt hat das Laufrad eine Maulweite von 32mm und das MucOff Tubeless Tape in 35mm passt sagenhaft gut. Habe Stans NoTubes Milch verwendet wie auch beim letzten mal, diesmal gab es keine Schweinerei und alles ist dicht!


----------



## Topi81 (20. September 2021)

Die Transfer macht mich optisch auch an, zu der Funktion kann ich nicht viel sagen da ich bisher ohne Droper gefahren bin. Kannst du uns eventuell mal ein Bild machen mit der Transfer am Bike? Müsste ja beim 3er im farblichem Einklang mit den anderen Kashima Beschichtungen sein


----------



## Passi1903 (20. September 2021)

So, Freitag wird mein RM3 in Matt Aurora in Bocholt abgeholt 

dann kann ich dir auch ein Bild mit Transfer machen. Liegt hier auch schon und wartet auf den Einbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas2310 (20. September 2021)

Bitte sehr


----------



## Topi81 (21. September 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Bitte sehr


Danke,

schade das der Dämpfer etwas dukler ist, sieht aber trozdem klasse aus


----------



## _Pinguin_ (21. September 2021)

Ich denke hier bin ich bei den RM Profis? In einem anderen Thread wurde mir unter anderem das RM2 vorgeschlagen da derzeit Probefahrten mehr als schwierig sind, zumal der nächste Shop der eins hat über 300km weit weg ist, hoffe ich hier auf Hilfe. Lohnt sich das RM2 für die 2.9, wenn man die ursprüngliche UVP bedenkt, oder wurden dafür auch bessere Komponenten verbaut?

Denkt Ihr es wird ein 2022er Modell mit größeren Änderungen geben?

Und nun eigentlich zum Wichtigsten: Kann man der Angabe auf der HP Vertrauen?  Demnach wäre bei 187 und 89 L die ideale Rahmengröße, oder empfiehlt sich da eher XL?

Klar würde ich auch viel lieber mal draufsitzen, doch erstens hab ich als Newbie ohnehin nicht viel Ahnung und zweitens aktuell schwer zeitlich dahin zu kommen ^^
Vielleicht ergibt es sich ja doch noch.

Termin zur telefonischen Beratung ist ja auch mehr als fragwürdig ^^


----------



## BikenderBayer (21. September 2021)

Ich persönlich halte das 2er für die sinnvollste Konfiguration, was Preis/Leistung angeht. Als Newbie reicht das ohnehin locker. Bei der Rahmengröße bist du meiner Meinung nach genau an der Grenze. Das kannst du eigentlich nur durch "erfahren" entscheiden. Ich fahre mit 191/91 XL. Das passt (für mich!) perfekt. Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle aber gut überlegen, ob ich als Newbie die Katze im Sack beim Versender kaufen würde. Da ist denke ich mit guter Beratung in einem guten (!) Radladen bei kleinen Abstrichen an der Ausstattung mehr gewonnen. Und ja, ich denke, es wird 2022 Änderungen geben: die Preise werden vermutlich weiter steigen...


----------



## Joborobo (21. September 2021)

Falls es doch das root miller werden sollte: habe das rm3 in L bei 1,86 m / 88 Schrittlänge, mir passt es super. 
Zur Ausstattung denke ich dass die Schaltung und das Fahrwerk zwar etwas schwächer, die Bremsen aber eher gleich gut und die Laufräder beim 3er nur minimal besser sind. Ich persönlich finde sram schaltungen super, die shimano ist auch nicht verkehrt aber fahre an allen meinen Rädern Sram. Ist aber auch eine Glaubensfragen. Die Unterschiede im feder und dämpfverhalten des Fahrwerks erkennen wahrscheinlich nur sehr gute Fahrer bei denen es um Sekunden im Rennen geht. Hier wäre mir aber eine  lockout Funktion wichtig. Ich weiß nicht ob das rock shox fahrwerk im rm2 das bietet...


----------



## BikenderBayer (21. September 2021)

Ich fahre das letztjährige mit RS-Fahrwerk. "Nur" Plattdormdämpfung, die genügt aber absolut...


----------



## _Pinguin_ (21. September 2021)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte das 2er für die sinnvollste Konfiguration, was Preis/Leistung angeht. Als Newbie reicht das ohnehin locker. Bei der Rahmengröße bist du meiner Meinung nach genau an der Grenze. Das kannst du eigentlich nur durch "erfahren" entscheiden. Ich fahre mit 191/91 XL. Das passt (für mich!) perfekt. Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle aber gut überlegen, ob ich als Newbie die Katze im Sack beim Versender kaufen würde. Da ist denke ich mit guter Beratung in einem guten (!) Radladen bei kleinen Abstrichen an der Ausstattung mehr gewonnen. Und ja, ich denke, es wird 2022 Änderungen geben: die Preise werden vermutlich weiter steigen...



Naja, da Probefahrten aufgrund von ganz einfach fehlenden Bikes nicht möglich ist, außer beim Hersteller direkt, ist das halt so nicht drin. Nach mehr oder weniger Beratung zum planmäßigen Anwendungszweck wird das Bike aber passen 

Rahmengröße macht mich halt fertig, wobei es ja eigentlich „nur“ 3cm Unterschied zu sein scheint.


----------



## dikon (21. September 2021)

Moinsen in die Runde, ich plage mich mit dem selben Gedanken. Größe L oder XL bei 1,87cm und SL 93cm?
Leider ebenfalls zwischen den Größen. Wäre das RM 1 für den gelgentliche Gebrauch für Trails und Sprünge eigentlich auch ausreichend? Hier im Norden sind die Abfahrten nicht sonderlich lang und man könnte mit der Zeit ja paar Dinge wie Bremsen und Kasette/Kette tauschen. Oder gibt es weitere grobe Schwachstellen?


----------



## _Pinguin_ (21. September 2021)

Also ich hab jetzt L bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowMeister (21. September 2021)

Zur Größe: ist hauptsächlich Geschmackssache, ich habe das L bei 1,86m und 90cm Schrittlänge. Habe mir dann nur einen Lenker mit mehr Rise geholt, da mir persönlich die Front etwas zu flach war. Das XL habe ich auch probegefahren, und es hätte auch gepasst. Wie ich schon mal früher geschrieben hatte, halte ich die Größenangaben von Rose für irreführend, andere Hersteller empfehlen eher kleinere Körpergrößen für ähnliche Geometrien. Kommt letztlich darauf an ob du es eher stabiler und etwas gestreckter (XL) oder etwas wendiger und weniger gestreckt (L) magst.


----------



## flowMeister (21. September 2021)

_Pinguin_ schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt L bestellt


sehr gut


----------



## flowMeister (21. September 2021)

dikon schrieb:


> Moinsen in die Runde, ich plage mich mit dem selben Gedanken. Größe L oder XL bei 1,87cm und SL 93cm?
> Leider ebenfalls zwischen den Größen. Wäre das RM 1 für den gelgentliche Gebrauch für Trails und Sprünge eigentlich auch ausreichend? Hier im Norden sind die Abfahrten nicht sonderlich lang und man könnte mit der Zeit ja paar Dinge wie Bremsen und Kasette/Kette tauschen. Oder gibt es weitere grobe Schwachstellen?


Ausreichend ist es sicher, die Komponenten sind auf jeden Fall stabil genug. Wenn einen allerdings das MTB Fieber richtig packt und man ständig von neuen tollen Komponenten liest (oder 1kg Gewicht sparen will), dann wird upgraden teuer. Es sind fast alles Einstiegskomponenten, die etwas schlechter funktionieren und zum Teil deutlich schwerer sind. Vor allem bei der Gabel würde mich das doch nerven, da ein Upgrade hier gleich sehr teuer wird.


----------



## dikon (21. September 2021)

Bestens, Dank  . Ich tendiere dann auch zu L mit einem höhrem Lenker. Neben meinem größerem Hardtail wäre es dann die bessere Ergänzung. Hab aber Rose auch mal mit der Frage belastet. Bleibt nur noch zu überlegen ob RM 1 oder 2


----------



## flowMeister (21. September 2021)

Wenn du irgendwie das Geld zusammen bekommst nimm das 2er. Allerdings ist das tatsächlich so teuer geworden dass man auch über andere Räder nachdenken kann...


----------



## dikon (21. September 2021)

Dann klingt das Einser erstmal ausreichend für mein Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältniss.
Jap, die 700 EUR unterschied sind schon deutlich. Aber die Preis kennen aktuell leider nur eine Richtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Pinguin_ (21. September 2021)

dikon schrieb:


> Dann klingt das Einser erstmal ausreichend für mein Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältniss.
> Jap, die 700 EUR unterschied sind schon deutlich. Aber die Preis kennen aktuell leider nur eine Richtung.


 
Kaufen so lange es sie noch gibt  Nicht, dass die Dinger nächstes Jahr wieder weg sind weil jeder kauft, der während der schlechten Liefersituation auf Besserung gehofft hat ^^


----------



## walterkeller (21. September 2021)

_Pinguin_ schrieb:


> Ich denke hier bin ich bei den RM Profis? In einem anderen Thread wurde mir unter anderem das RM2 vorgeschlagen da derzeit Probefahrten mehr als schwierig sind, zumal der nächste Shop der eins hat über 300km weit weg ist, hoffe ich hier auf Hilfe. Lohnt sich das RM2 für die 2.9, wenn man die ursprüngliche UVP bedenkt, oder wurden dafür auch bessere Komponenten verbaut?
> 
> Denkt Ihr es wird ein 2022er Modell mit größeren Änderungen geben?
> 
> ...


also ich bin 1,85 mit SL 90 und bin von meinem L echt begeistert. Fährt sich echt gut!
Rose hatte mir daaaamals (10/2020) auch ein L empfohlen und nach viel Recherche (Freunde und Netz) hab ich ein L genommen.


----------



## dikon (25. September 2021)

Mir wurde von Rose bei meiner SL deutlich zu XL geraten. Gesagt getan, RM 1 in xl bestellt. Die Einser Variante sollte mir erstmal genügen.


----------



## Niklas2310 (25. September 2021)

_Pinguin_ schrieb:


> Kaufen so lange es sie noch gibt  Nicht, dass die Dinger nächstes Jahr wieder weg sind weil jeder kauft, der während der schlechten Liefersituation auf Besserung gehofft hat ^^


Etwas ähnliches hat mir ein Kollege aus der Bikebranche gesagt. Nächstes Jahr könnten die Preise nochmals steigen...


----------



## Stevensf9 (25. September 2021)

Moin, ich hatte ja meine Bremse moniert. Ohne weitere Reaktion kam gerade mit der Post eine neue Cura2. 👍


----------



## Passi1903 (25. September 2021)

So, nach knapp 24 Wochen Wartezeit, war es am Freitag endlich soweit!
Ich durfte mein Root Miller 3 in XL abholen. 🙂

Nach Verkauf meines Ground Control, hatte ich leider kein MTB mehr zu Hause, durfte aber sowieso nicht fahren, da ich mir im Juni die Schulter mit dem Ground Control kaputt gemacht hab…

Na ja, Schulter ist wieder fast komplett verheilt, also konnte ich heute sogar schon ne kleine Testrunde machen!

Gestern ging das Rad direkt vom Radträger am Auto in den Keller auf den Montageständer.
Ich hab einiges umgebaut, hier mal eine kleine Übersicht:

Magura MT7 mit Galfer Wave 2mm Scheiben (203/180mm)
Fox Transfer Factory mit Fox Remote
Race Face Turbine R35 Lenker und Vorbau (in kash money Farbe, also passend zum Kashima Fahrwerk)
Sram XX1 Kette in Gold
ovales Kettenblatt von Sram
Ergon SMC Sattel
Eigene Decals für Gabel und Dämpfer
Eigens designte Ahead Kappe von meiner Freundin 🙂
Tubeless mit Chris King Ventilen
Fox Mudguard für die 36

Dazu dann Crankbrothers Stamp 7 Pedale und die Fidlock Halterung mit 830ml YT flache (passt super bei XL) und fertig ist mein eigenes Root Miller 🙂

Die 1. Ausfahrt heute war schonmal klasse, auch wenn ich aufgrund der Schulter erstmal langsam gemacht habe.


----------



## Passi1903 (25. September 2021)

Ach und hier noch ein Bild mit der 830ml YT Fidlock Flasche im XL Rahmen.


----------



## v_reifen_mtb (25. September 2021)

Passi1903 schrieb:


> So, nach knapp 24 Wochen Wartezeit, war es am Freitag endlich soweit!
> Ich durfte mein Root Miller 3 in XL abholen. 🙂
> 
> Nach Verkauf meines Ground Control, hatte ich leider kein MTB mehr zu Hause, durfte aber sowieso nicht fahren, da ich mir im Juni die Schulter mit dem Ground Control kaputt gemacht hab…
> ...


Sehr geil.
Nur zur Info: dein Kettenschloss ist falsch rum montiert wenn ich das richtig erkenne.


----------



## Passi1903 (25. September 2021)

v_reifen_mtb schrieb:


> Sehr geil.
> Nur zur Info: dein Kettenschloss ist falsch rum montiert wenn ich das richtig erkenne.


Jap, wurd mir grad schon auf Facebook gesagt, danke!
Ist wohl gestern Abend/Nacht untergegangen, war das letzte was ich noch montiert habe 

erklärt aber auch die springende Kette had dem 10. Ritzel.


----------



## BikenderBayer (25. September 2021)

Chic...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomatchen85 (29. September 2021)

Moin, hat jemand Bilder von einem folierten Root Miller in Matt Aurora. Und welche Flaschengröße geht nun mit Fidlock und "M"? 590ml ?


----------



## Tomatchen85 (29. September 2021)

Aktuell habe ich ein RM2 bestellt und Lieferzeit sagt 8 Wochen. Ich hoffe die Qualität des Rades ist dem meines in 02/2021 gekauftem Cube deutlich überlegen

Die Qualität war


----------



## Joborobo (29. September 2021)

Tomatchen85 schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich ein RM2 bestellt und Lieferzeit sagt 8 Wochen. Ich hoffe die Qualität des Rades ist dem meines in 02/2021 gekauftem Cube deutlich überlegen
> 
> Die Qualität war


Bin mit meinem rm3 super zufrieden. Welches cube hattest du denn gekauft und was war daran verkehrt?


----------



## Tomatchen85 (29. September 2021)

Joborobo schrieb:


> Bin mit meinem rm3 super zufrieden. Welches cube hattest du denn gekauft und was war daran verkehrt?


Stereo 120 HPC TM

Lager Steuersatz defekt, da es im Werk trocken eingebaut wurde nach 100km
Lager Fulcrum Laufräder defekt nach 400km
Alle Lager Hinterbau nach 1000km defekt
Kompletter Hinterbau wurde durch Cube getauscht nach 1000km da die Lager z.T falsch eingepresst waren(Rad war mehrere Wochen weg)
Mehrmals schon Schaltauge getauscht da die GX miserabel schaltet
Rad geht kommende Woche zum Händler da Schaltauge wieder komisch aussieht und die GX nicht sauber schaltet


----------



## Niklas2310 (30. September 2021)

Tomatchen85 schrieb:


> Moin, hat jemand Bilder von einem folierten Root Miller in Matt Aurora. Und welche Flaschengröße geht nun mit Fidlock und "M"? 590ml ?


Da aktuell noch keiner der Käufer einer matten Folie geantwortet hat und ich selbst ja das Miami Ice habe, habe ich dir einen Test mit der matten Schutzfolie auf meinem Schreibtischstuhl gemacht.

Oben Folie unten ohne Folie. Schwarz bietet den krassesten Kontrast. Ich bin mir sehr sicher die Folie wird nahezu unsichtbar auf dem Rad sein. Ähnlich wie es bei der Glänzenden Variante ist. Zur glänzenden Variante habe ich auch noch mal ein Foto angehängt. Eins der Fotos ist aus 1m Entfernung und das andere super nah.

Gruß Niklas


----------



## El5elemento (30. September 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Da aktuell noch keiner der Käufer einer matten Folie geantwortet hat und ich selbst ja das Miami Ice habe, habe ich dir einen Test mit der matten Schutzfolie auf meinem Schreibtischstuhl gemacht.
> 
> Oben Folie unten ohne Folie. Schwarz bietet den krassesten Kontrast. Ich bin mir sehr sicher die Folie wird nahezu unsichtbar auf dem Rad sein. Ähnlich wie es bei der Glänzenden Variante ist. Zur glänzenden Variante habe ich auch noch mal ein Foto angehängt. Eins der Fotos ist aus 1m Entfernung und das andere super nah.
> 
> Gruß Niklas


Sobald mein Fahrrad komplett montiert ist werde ich paar Bilder machen.


----------



## MimoDerErste (30. September 2021)

Hi zusammen,
Ich habe die matte Folie drauf. Seht selbst. Leider😀 Habe ich mich von meinem supernetten Nachbarn ablenken lassen (Dorf halt, wenn einer was macht, kommen alle kucken und quatschen) und in der Folge verklebt. Musste dann aus mehreren kleineren Folienresten ein Stück am Oberrohr und an der Sattelstütze unten verkleben. Matte Folie ist Bombe. Wie man nass klebt war gut erklärt und der Folie beigelegt. Vielen Dank Niklas. Man möge mir meine Fehler verzeihen. 
Fidlock bei Größe M nur die kleine Flasche.


----------



## Niklas2310 (30. September 2021)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder der matten Folie auf Mimo's Bike. Wirklich so gut wie unsichtbar! Danke nochmals dafür!


----------



## JohnnyRider (30. September 2021)

Schwarmintelligenz gefragt:
Rahmengröße L oder XL (mit kürzerem Vorbau?) bei Größe 185 mit 90 SL und normalem Affenindex.
Komme vom Uncle Jimbo in L. Fühlte sich zuletzt sehr kurz an (440 Reach) neben meinem Trail Hardtail mit 460.
Kann den Größenangaben von Rose nicht ganz folgen mit L ab 183...

München und Bocholt ist beides leider weiter weg und ob die Parkplatzrunde dann so viel bringt. Fährt jemand RM in L oder XL in Nähe Fulda oder Nürnberg?

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nodi (1. Oktober 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Bilder der matten Folie auf Mimo's Bike. Wirklich so gut wie unsichtbar! Danke nochmals dafür!


Hi Niklas,
sieht sehr sauber aus.
Um welche Folie handelt es sich bei dir?
Ist das eine eher dicke oder dünne Folie zwecks Verarbeitung, mit oder ohne Föhn und Spüli?
Danke
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Niklas2310 (1. Oktober 2021)

Nodi schrieb:


> Hi Niklas,
> sieht sehr sauber aus.
> Um welche Folie handelt es sich bei dir?
> Ist das eine eher dicke oder dünne Folie zwecks Verarbeitung, mit oder ohne Föhn und Spüli?
> ...


Hi Dirk,
es handelt sich um Steinschlagschutzfolie von Oracal Oraguard (glänzend) bzw KPMF (matt) beide sind recht dick und ich empfehle die nasse Verklebung mit Spüli. Ein Fön sollte ebenfalls benutzt werden um die Folie schön umzulegen. Aber alles kein großer Akt.


----------



## _Pinguin_ (1. Oktober 2021)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Schwarmintelligenz gefragt:
> Rahmengröße L oder XL (mit kürzerem Vorbau?) bei Größe 185 mit 90 SL und normalem Affenindex.
> Komme vom Uncle Jimbo in L. Fühlte sich zuletzt sehr kurz an (440 Reach) neben meinem Trail Hardtail mit 460.
> Kann den Größenangaben von Rose nicht ganz folgen mit L ab 183...
> ...



Ein, oder zwei Seiten zuvor hab ich ähnliches gefragt gehabt. Ich bin 187 bei knapp 89 SL und hab mich für ein L entschieden. Kommt aber erst im November, vorher kann ich auch noch nicht viel dazu sagen.


----------



## walterkeller (1. Oktober 2021)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Schwarmintelligenz gefragt:
> Rahmengröße L oder XL (mit kürzerem Vorbau?) bei Größe 185 mit 90 SL und normalem Affenindex.
> Komme vom Uncle Jimbo in L. Fühlte sich zuletzt sehr kurz an (440 Reach) neben meinem Trail Hardtail mit 460.
> Kann den Größenangaben von Rose nicht ganz folgen mit L ab 183...
> ...


Servus,
ich bin auch 185 und SL 90. 
Habe meins in L seit zwei Wochen und komme super zurecht damit!
VG Walter


----------



## Joborobo (2. Oktober 2021)

Hey Zusammen! 
Gestern die zweite Ausfahrt gemacht und dabei das rm3 artgerecht (trails mit kleinen kickern, paar Drops usw. Aber nix wildes) bewegt.
Auf der Hälfte der Tour ist dann die Kette abgesprungen, erstmal nix schlimmes bei gedacht, Kette wieder rein, dann ging der Ärger aber los... der freilauf war auf einmal mega schwerfällig und hackelig was dazu führt dass man entweder schieben muss oder die ganze Zeit mit tritt. Laufrad hinten ein wieder ausgebaut, Kassette durchbewegt, gesäubert, das ganze so 2-3 x... Laufrad ausgebaut zwei drei mal springen lassen und tatsächlich Lief es dann nach 2 Stunden Handwerken im wald wieder... ich habe diese merkwürdige super bubba nabe bzw. Den freilauf im Verdacht... hatte auf dem trail natürlich kein Werkzeug zum abziehen der Kassette etc. Dabei, ich werde das laufrad nun aber zu rose bringen und checken lassen... falls ihr das Rad direkt im Shop abholt würde ich als Tipp direkt den freilauf auf 4° einrastwinkel einstellen lassen. Kann aber auch sein dass es an was komplett anderem lag, ich werde berichten...


----------



## Jan-1989 (12. Oktober 2021)

Joborobo schrieb:


> Hey Zusammen!
> Gestern die zweite Ausfahrt gemacht und dabei das rm3 artgerecht (trails mit kleinen kickern, paar Drops usw. Aber nix wildes) bewegt.
> Auf der Hälfte der Tour ist dann die Kette abgesprungen, erstmal nix schlimmes bei gedacht, Kette wieder rein, dann ging der Ärger aber los... der freilauf war auf einmal mega schwerfällig und hackelig was dazu führt dass man entweder schieben muss oder die ganze Zeit mit tritt. Laufrad hinten ein wieder ausgebaut, Kassette durchbewegt, gesäubert, das ganze so 2-3 x... Laufrad ausgebaut zwei drei mal springen lassen und tatsächlich Lief es dann nach 2 Stunden Handwerken im wald wieder... ich habe diese merkwürdige super bubba nabe bzw. Den freilauf im Verdacht... hatte auf dem trail natürlich kein Werkzeug zum abziehen der Kassette etc. Dabei, ich werde das laufrad nun aber zu rose bringen und checken lassen... falls ihr das Rad direkt im Shop abholt würde ich als Tipp direkt den freilauf auf 4° einrastwinkel einstellen lassen. Kann aber auch sein dass es an was komplett anderem lag, ich werde berichten...


Oh und ich wollte mir gerade das RM3 bestellen .... hatte damals das 2015er Model schon und war super mit zufrieden ... was mich aktuell nur stört ist, dass das Bike teurer geworden ist aber Rose dafür so nen sackschweren und schlechteren LRS drauf gepackt hat, hätte lieber die DT-Swis M1700 :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikenderBayer (12. Oktober 2021)

Buuuunt!


----------



## Jan-1989 (13. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab es nun gerade eben, trotz der komischen SunRíngle Laufräder, getan ... habe mir das Root Miller 3 in Olive bestellt _._ 
Bin ich mal gespannt was der Hobel taugt, damals das 2015er war toll


----------



## Niklas2310 (13. Oktober 2021)

Ich kann nichts negatives zu den Laufrädern berichten. Bin super zufrieden!

Einziges Manke war das Tubeless Tape was montiert war... aber das hätte ich sowieso irgendwann getauscht.


----------



## Jan-1989 (13. Oktober 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Ich kann nichts negatives zu den Laufrädern berichten. Bin super zufrieden!


Das beruhigt, bin ich echt gespannt 😁
Meine letzten waren die Newmen Evolution SL A30 … die waren schon echt leicht, dafür war der Hobel insgesamt trotzdem bei knapp 16kg 😂


----------



## Niklas2310 (13. Oktober 2021)

Die SunRingle des RM3 kosten auch fast 950€ im Retail... Also ich kann nur bei alle dem sagen meckern auf hohem Niveau...


----------



## Jan-1989 (13. Oktober 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Die SunRingle des RM3 kosten auch fast 950€ im Retail... Also ich kann nur bei alle dem sagen meckern auf hohem Niveau...


Mir geht es da tatsächlich eher um das Gewicht der Laufräder, dass Bike wird bei mir ein reines Tourenfully sein da die „harten“ Zeiten aus gesundheitlichen Gründen vorbei sind 😂 Aber ich teste sie mal, vlt merkt man das ja kaum, dann dürfen die natürlich drauf bleiben ^^  einzige das vermutlich zügig getauscht wird sind Lenker und die G2 RSC weil ich für die vermutlich einfach zu schwer bin 😂


----------



## Niklas2310 (13. Oktober 2021)

1930g bei DT und 2080g bei Sun macht 150g also 75g pro Laufrad... Ich glaube nicht das das einer von uns merkt... Also ich fülle immer etwas mehr Dichtmilch ein, bin ich jetzt langsamer?

Mit der G2 bin ich super zufrieden, habe aber auch recht schnell auf die Trickstuff Power Beläge gewechselt. Die Originalen Beläge von Sram sind einfach schon immer Käse gewesen..


----------



## Jan-1989 (13. Oktober 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> 1930g bei DT und 2080g bei Sun macht 150g also 75g pro Laufrad... Ich glaube nicht das das einer von uns merkt... Also ich fülle immer etwas mehr Dichtmilch ein, bin ich jetzt langsamer?
> 
> Mit der G2 bin ich super zufrieden, habe aber auch recht schnell auf die Trickstuff Power Beläge gewechselt.


Neee die DT Swiss und die Newmen liegen beide bei ~1.700 Gramm, ich glaube schon das man es merkt 🤷‍♂️ 
Es geht mir auch nicht um schnelligkeit .... ich bin eh immer langsam und gemütlich unterwegs, allerdings wird man bei 50 - 80km durchn wald juckeln den Unterschied merken (die 300Gramm am LR, nicht das bissel mehr Milch :-D)


----------



## styl0 (13. Oktober 2021)

@BikenderBayer :
Ich will dir die Freude nicht vermiesen, allerdings hatte ich die Chester an zwei Bikes - An beiden Pedalsätzen sind die Pins mittlerweile verrostet (die Neueren sind rund 1,5 Jahre alt). Dachte zuerst die alten (rund 3 Jahre alt) sind nicht betroffen, hier rostets aber nun auch gewaltig. Würde mich interessieren wie es auf Dauer bei dir damit aussieht.
​


----------



## BikenderBayer (13. Oktober 2021)

styl0 schrieb:


> @BikenderBayer :
> Ich will dir die Freude nicht vermiesen, allerdings hatte ich die Chester an zwei Bikes - An beiden Pedalsätzen sind die Pins mittlerweile verrostet (die Neueren sind rund 1,5 Jahre alt). Dachte zuerst die alten (rund 3 Jahre alt) sind nicht betroffen, hier rostets aber nun auch gewaltig. Würde mich interessieren wie es auf Dauer bei dir damit aussieht.
> ​


Danke für den Hinweis, werde das mal beobachten... Notfalls werden sie durch Edelstahl ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Passi1903 (15. Oktober 2021)

Wollte mal kurz meine ersten Erfahrungen mit meinem Root Miller 3 mit euch teilen:

habe das Bike jetzt knapp 3 Wochen, davon war ich aber 10 Tage im Urlaub.
konnte bisher also 4 mal fahren.

davon waren 3 Touren bei mir vor Ort in der Haard, also eher tourenlastig und ein paar nicht so wilde Trails mit teils vielen Wurzeln am Ende und kleineren Sprüngen.
Das klappt sehr gut!
Bergauf geht das Bike gut.
nicht ganz so gut wie das Ground Control aber für mich als nicht XC Racer mehr als ausreichend und wenn man möchte kann man das Heck mit dem Firm Mode am Dämpfer auch komplett ruhig stellen.
habe ich bisher einmal getan, brauche ich aber eigentlich (bisher) nicht.
Vorgestern war ich in Stromberg beim Flowtrail.
war mein erstes Mal dort.
Klasse gepflegte Strecken dort mit teils schon großen Sprüngen und auch technischeren Parts.
Wir sind auch einmal die komplette Runde gefahren wo ja teils schon technische Bergaufpassagen sind. Hat alles super geklappt, einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass ich mit der 175mm Kurbel beim XL Rahmen ein paar mal hängengeblieben bin wenn es technisch bergauf wurde.
Die vielen Einrastpunkte der Nabe machen bergauf echt Sinn.
Generell bin ich aber auch bei größeren Sprüngen mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden.
Wurzel oder Steinpassagen sind angenehm zu fahren wenn das Fahrwerk vernünftig eingestellt ist. 

Habe die Bremse ja gegen die MT7 getauscht und denke die Investition hat sich bei meinen ~95kg fahrfertig schon gelohnt.
Was ich bei mir merke: nach 12 Wochen kein MTB ist die Kondition doch sehr schnell weg, da muss ich mal wieder aufbauen 
und ein wenig die Technik beim springen fehlt mir auch noch.


----------



## Jan-1989 (15. Oktober 2021)

Passi1903 schrieb:


> Wollte mal kurz meine ersten Erfahrungen mit meinem Root Miller 3 mit euch teilen:
> 
> habe das Bike jetzt knapp 3 Wochen, davon war ich aber 10 Tage im Urlaub.
> konnte bisher also 4 mal fahren.
> ...


Danke für diesen schönen Erfahrungsbericht! 

Bei der Bremse bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich der G2 RSC mit meinen 110kg ne Chance gebe oder ob die auch sofort runter fliegt :-D  Letzten beiden Bikes hatte die MT7, dass ist ja wirklich ein brachialer Anker aber ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mal die Hayes Dominion A4 auszuprobieren ^^"


----------



## jimmi-elan (15. Oktober 2021)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> Danke für diesen schönen Erfahrungsbericht!
> 
> Bei der Bremse bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich der G2 RSC mit meinen 110kg ne Chance gebe oder ob die auch sofort runter fliegt :-D  Letzten beiden Bikes hatte die MT7, dass ist ja wirklich ein brachialer Anker aber ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mal die Hayes Dominion A4 auszuprobieren ^^"


Gleiche Gewichtsklasse... 
G2 war mir persönlich viel zu schwach... Mit TS Power auf 200er Scheiben hat sie aber gut gepackt. 
Für den normalen Trailgebrauch hätte es mir so gereicht, bei längeren Tagen zB. in Willingen haben aber die Arme nach ein paar Abfahrten komplett zu gemacht weil man wohl doch ziemlich viel Kraft braucht. 
Hab sie dann letztlich gegen ne Code RSC getauscht und bin jetzt zufrieden 

Würde sagen mach erstmal TS Power drauf und teste damit selbst... Mit ner MT7 wird sie damit aber nicht mithalten können


----------



## Jan-1989 (15. Oktober 2021)

jimmi-elan schrieb:


> Gleiche Gewichtsklasse...
> G2 war mir persönlich viel zu schwach... Mit TS Power auf 200er Scheiben hat sie aber gut gepackt.
> Für den normalen Trailgebrauch hätte es mir so gereicht, bei längeren Tagen zB. in Willingen haben aber die Arme nach ein paar Abfahrten komplett zu gemacht weil man wohl doch ziemlich viel Kraft braucht.
> Hab sie dann letztlich gegen ne Code RSC getauscht und bin jetzt zufrieden
> ...


Ich denke das wird auch erstmal mein Vorgehen sein, erstmal die TS Power probieren (hatte ich auch immer, zusammen mit vorn 223mm, auf der MT7) ... Willingen und Co halte ich mich eh fern, verletzungsbedingt sind eh nur noch Touren wirklich drin :-D  Vlt bleibt mir ein Tausch dann ja doch erspart, könnte dann zuerst die Vario gegen ne Fox Factory tauschen ... blingbling und so :-D


----------



## Passi1903 (15. Oktober 2021)

Factory Transfer hab ich auch drin. Der rose Dropper ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei 

bin mit der MT7 sehr zufrieden. Hab due G2 RSC damals bei nem Kollegen mal gefahren und fand sie für mich zu schwach. Hatte an meinem Ground Control die MT5, da war ich zufrieden mit. Deshalb jetzt die MT7. Dazu Galfer 2mm Scheiben und das passt super


----------



## sauerlaender75 (15. Oktober 2021)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> Danke für diesen schönen Erfahrungsbericht!
> 
> Bei der Bremse bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich der G2 RSC mit meinen 110kg ne Chance gebe oder ob die auch sofort runter fliegt :-D  Letzten beiden Bikes hatte die MT7, dass ist ja wirklich ein brachialer Anker aber ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mal die Hayes Dominion A4 auszuprobieren ^^"


 bin 15kg leichter und finde die G2 RS an meinem Neuron schon grenzwertig, zumindest reicht es mir nicht für längere & anspruchsvollere Abfahrten. Versuche es aber erstmal mit Austausch der Centerline Scheiben von 203/180 auf 220 SRAM HS2 & Trickstuff Belägen & Hinten 180 Dächle HD & SRAM Sinterbelägen


----------



## JohnnyRider (16. Oktober 2021)

Ist das das passende Schaltauge zum aktuellen RM?








						Schaltauge 37 | ROSE Bikes
					

Schaltauge inkl. Befestigungsschrauben, passend u.A. zu folgenden Mode




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## BikenderBayer (16. Oktober 2021)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Ist das das passende Schaltauge zum aktuellen RM?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, das ist bis Modelljahr 20


----------



## Nodi (16. Oktober 2021)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Ist das das passende Schaltauge zum aktuellen RM?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Schaltauge 37 passt zum aktuellen RM. Wir habe es nach Absprache mit Rose gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikenderBayer (16. Oktober 2021)

Ja, hast recht. Sorry!


----------



## BikenderBayer (17. Oktober 2021)

Vielleicht an der Stelle nochmal der Hinweis, dass sich der Download der Dokumente zum RM bei Rose durchaus lohnt.


----------



## _Pinguin_ (17. Oktober 2021)

Es kommt wohl mal wieder zu Lieferverzögerung bei Rose. Mein Bike hat nun eine 50% längere Lieferzeit, aber das sind schließlich auch "nur" 4 Wochen mehr - also alles noch im Rahmen ^^


----------



## Jan-1989 (18. Oktober 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> bin 15kg leichter und finde die G2 RS an meinem Neuron schon grenzwertig, zumindest reicht es mir nicht für längere & anspruchsvollere Abfahrten. Versuche es aber erstmal mit Austausch der Centerline Scheiben von 203/180 auf 220 SRAM HS2 & Trickstuff Belägen & Hinten 180 Dächle HD & SRAM Sinterbelägen


Ja ich hab mich auch dazu entschlossen der G2 RSC erstmal mit richtigen Belägen und Scheiben ne Chance zu geben ... bei der Preissteigerung des RM3 noch ne neue Bremse zu kaufen würde wieder zu diskussionen mit der Regierung führen :-D


----------



## Jan-1989 (18. Oktober 2021)

_Pinguin_ schrieb:


> Es kommt wohl mal wieder zu Lieferverzögerung bei Rose. Mein Bike hat nun eine 50% längere Lieferzeit, aber das sind schließlich auch "nur" 4 Wochen mehr - also alles noch im Rahmen ^^


Bei mir auch :-(  RM3 mit 5 Wochen Lieferzeit bestellt und aktuell steht es bei 9 Wochen -.-


----------



## BikenderBayer (18. Oktober 2021)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Vielleicht an der Stelle nochmal der Hinweis, dass sich der Download der Dokumente zum RM bei Rose durchaus lohnt.


Gibt es hier https://www.rosebikes.de/service/service-themen/bedienungsanleitungen unter Rahmendetails inkl. Geometrietabelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dikon (18. Oktober 2021)

Wurden die Lieferterminverschiebungnen von rose in der Vergangenheit jedem Besteller persönlich via mail mitgeteilt? Die Lieferzeit von mein bike der Wahl ist von 5 Wochen auf 25 Wochen gesprungen.
Hat jemand erfahrung, ob die bereits getätigtn Bestellung davon  auch betroffen sind?


----------



## dobz (18. Oktober 2021)

Hi, 
Ich habe über alle Änderungen der Lieferzeit per Mail Bescheid bekommen. Teilweise kam die Mail aber erst ein paar Tage, nachdem der Termin im Portal geändert wurde an.
Die brauchen halt auf allen Ebenen länger.
Das Warten hat sich aber gelohnt. Auch wenn ich gestehen muss, dass ich noch gar nicht so viel fahren konnte, wie ich wollte.


----------



## Joborobo (19. Oktober 2021)

Habe heute den Freilauf ausgebaut... leider recht lädiert und das bei ganzen 4 Ausfahrten... ich werde mal bei rose vorstellig werden und auf Kulanz hoffen, ich berichte hier wie es weitergeht😪


Joborobo schrieb:


> Hey Zusammen!
> Gestern die zweite Ausfahrt gemacht und dabei das rm3 artgerecht (trails mit kleinen kickern, paar Drops usw. Aber nix wildes) bewegt.
> Auf der Hälfte der Tour ist dann die Kette abgesprungen, erstmal nix schlimmes bei gedacht, Kette wieder rein, dann ging der Ärger aber los... der freilauf war auf einmal mega schwerfällig und hackelig was dazu führt dass man entweder schieben muss oder die ganze Zeit mit tritt. Laufrad hinten ein wieder ausgebaut, Kassette durchbewegt, gesäubert, das ganze so 2-3 x... Laufrad ausgebaut zwei drei mal springen lassen und tatsächlich Lief es dann nach 2 Stunden Handwerken im wald wieder... ich habe diese merkwürdige super bubba nabe bzw. Den freilauf im Verdacht... hatte auf dem trail natürlich kein Werkzeug zum abziehen der Kassette etc. Dabei, ich werde das laufrad nun aber zu rose bringen und checken lassen... falls ihr das Rad direkt im Shop abholt würde ich als Tipp direkt den freilauf auf 4° einrastwinkel einstellen lassen. Kann aber auch sein dass es an was komplett anderem lag, ich werde berichten...


----------



## Passi1903 (30. Oktober 2021)

Falls noch wer spontan ein Root Miller möchte, im Outlet gibt es grad 3!

hab damals mein Ground Control auch aus dem Outlet bekommen und hab ne ganze Ecke gespart weil eine mini Macke dran war.


----------



## lennard12_08 (31. Oktober 2021)

Bei meiner hinterradbremse (formula cura) von meinem root miller 2(2020) ist die bremsleitung nach ca. 1 kaputt. Ich habe ein kleines Loch festgestellt aus dem Öl austritt. Dadurch habe ich garkeinen Druckpunkt mehr... Ist ja wohl ein häufiges Problem bei dem bike. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Reparatur bzw. Kann mir Tipps geben wie es am schnellsten und billigsten geht?


----------



## Stevensf9 (1. November 2021)

Wende dich an Rose, die schicken dir umgehend eine neue Bremse zu. Dauert keine Woche... Mit dem Karton der neuen Bremse dann die alte kaputte Bremse zurückschicken, die wollen die "untersuchen".


----------



## lennard12_08 (20. November 2021)

Hat jemand schon mal die hinterradbremse vollständig abgebaut? Wie soll ich die bremsleitung mit den kappen durch diese kleinen Rahmenöffnungen bekommen?


----------



## El5elemento (20. November 2021)

lennard12_08 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal die hinterradbremse vollständig abgebaut? Wie soll ich die bremsleitung mit den kappen durch diese kleinen Rahmenöffnungen bekommen?


Ich! Am Anfang war ein bisschen Spielerei aber am Ende hat es gut geklappt. 
Man muss am Dämpfer die Luft raus und dann kommt der Hinterbau hoch. 
Die Kappe muss man raus ziehen und dann kannst du die Leitung gut durch führen. 
Ich habe die Kappe mit einer Flachrundzange rausgezogen. 

Grüße.


----------



## lennard12_08 (20. November 2021)

ok das mit dem Luft ablassen probiere ich morgen mal aus. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Niklas2310 (22. November 2021)

Es gibt Black Week Rabatt auf die Rahmenschutzfolie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MimoDerErste (22. November 2021)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> Es gibt Black Week Rabatt auf die Rahmenschutzfolie


Du meinst, die mit Abstand durchdachteste  Rahmenschutzfolie, die ich je verklebt habe?
Kann ich unbedingt empfehlen!!!!


----------



## JohnnyRider (25. November 2021)

Habt ihr eure Räder bei Vorkasse und langer Lieferzeit direkt bezahlt oder kann man bis einige Wochen vor dem Lieferdatum warten?
Bei der Bestellung von meinem Uncle Jimbo stand noch dabei man soll spätestens 14 Tage vor Montagetermin überweisen.


----------



## BikenderBayer (25. November 2021)

Musst du meine ich direkt bezahlen. War zumindest letztes Jahr so. Sonst wird die Bestellung wohl storniert. Weiß aber nicht mehr genau, wie lang die Frist war.


----------



## _Pinguin_ (25. November 2021)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure Räder bei Vorkasse und langer Lieferzeit direkt bezahlt oder kann man bis einige Wochen vor dem Lieferdatum warten?
> Bei der Bestellung von meinem Uncle Jimbo stand noch dabei man soll spätestens 14 Tage vor Montagetermin überweisen.


Ich hab per Kreditkarte bezahlt. Der Betrag wird nur reserviert aber erst bei Versand abgebucht. So steht es zumindest auf Website - warte ja noch immer auf mein Bike ^^


----------



## walterkeller (25. November 2021)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure Räder bei Vorkasse und langer Lieferzeit direkt bezahlt oder kann man bis einige Wochen vor dem Lieferdatum warten?
> Bei der Bestellung von meinem Uncle Jimbo stand noch dabei man soll spätestens 14 Tage vor Montagetermin überweisen.


ich habe Ende Oktober ‘20 mit Vorkasse bestellt und 2 Wochen vor Lieferung Anfang September ‘21 überwiesen. Hat alles gepasst!


----------



## Stevensf9 (25. November 2021)

Wir hatten im Sommer 20 bestellt, im Februar 21 in Posthausen abgeholt und dort vor Ort mit Karte bezahlt.


----------



## Niklas2310 (25. November 2021)

Ich habe online bestellt und bei Abholung an der Kasse in Bocholt mit Kreditkarte bezahlt.


----------



## Joborobo (27. November 2021)

Joborobo schrieb:


> Habe heute den Freilauf ausgebaut... leider recht lädiert und das bei ganzen 4 Ausfahrten... ich werde mal bei rose vorstellig werden und auf Kulanz hoffen, ich berichte hier wie es weitergeht😪


Habe heute mein root miller aus dem rose store abgeholt, insgesamt ist sowohl die Kommunikation als auch Service und Reparatur vorbildlich abgelaufen. Mein Laufradsatz wurde auf meinen Wunsch hin kostenfrei gegen dt swiss x1900 ersetzt (dabei direkt tubless  ). Ich hätte auch auf einen neuen Satz sun ringlé warten können habe mich aber dagegen entschieden. Die Probleme mit dem defekten Freilauf liegen meiner Einschätzung nach klar bei Sun ringlé und nicht bei rose.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall froh wieder fahren zu können


----------



## Moalt (28. November 2021)

Hey,
kann man auch einen 205x62,5mm Dämpfer verbauen um ein wenig mehr Federweg am Rahmen zu haben?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikenderBayer (28. November 2021)

Da wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. Es ändert sich ja nicht nur der Federweg. Die Garantie dürfte auf jeden Fall erlöschen.


----------



## schmax (12. Dezember 2021)

Freitag war es bei mir nach 10 Monaten und 3 Tagen auch endlich soweit und ich konnte mein RM2 in Bocholt abholen. Hammer Bike für den Preis!

Um nun aber mal eine hier bestehende Thematik aufzugreifen:
Der Hobel stand dort mit Cura4/Cura2, wobei bei mir in der Auftragsbestätigung von doppelt Cura4 die Rede war...
Hab dem freundlichen Mitarbeiter auch mitgeteilt, dass ich wohl kein Einzelfall bin. Nach seiner fünf-minütigen Abwesenheit im die Angelegenheit zu klären kam nur: Entweder ich nehm das Bike oder trete vor Ort vom Kaufvertrag zurück. Begründung war unter anderem mein alter Bestellpreis von rund 2600€ anstatt den heutigen 2900€.

Sollte ich da nochmal per Email oder Telefon nachhaken? Oder ist der Zug abgefahren, da ich bereits abholt habe und das Übergabeprotokoll abgesegnet habe?

(Bei einem gleichen Fall hier im Thread gab's meine ich sogar einen 75€ Gutschein, trotz altem Bestellpreis)


----------



## BikenderBayer (12. Dezember 2021)

Die Diskussion gab es weiter oben schon mehrfach..


----------



## sauerlaender75 (12. Dezember 2021)

schmax schrieb:


> Freitag war es bei mir nach 10 Monaten und 3 Tagen auch endlich soweit und ich konnte mein RM2 in Bocholt abholen. Hammer Bike für den Preis!
> 
> Um nun aber mal eine hier bestehende Thematik aufzugreifen:
> Der Hobel stand dort mit Cura4/Cura2, wobei auch bei mir in der Auftragsbestätigung von Cura4 die Rede war...
> ...



Wahnsinn ... diese Begründung - ist ja Deine Schuld, das Rose zwischenzeitlich die Preise erhöht und nicht fähig war nach Deiner Bestellung zeitnah zu liefern ....


----------



## schmax (12. Dezember 2021)

Jo, im Grunde ein richtiger Korb was Kulanz angeht, wie ich im Nachhinein feststelle. 
Produkt = Top
Service = Flop
(Ausgenommen die direkten Verkäufer, das war alles super)

Meine Frage wäre daher nur, ob sich das nachträglich noch lohnt mal nachzuhaken. 🤔


----------



## sauerlaender75 (12. Dezember 2021)

Würde ich auf jedenfall probieren, wenn hier einer einen 75€ Rose Gutschein deswegen bekommen hat, steht dir der auch zu!

Wenn du in der Auftragsbestätigung Vorne & Hinten die 4 Kolben drin hast kannst du es ja belegen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmax (14. Dezember 2021)

Update:

Kulanzgutschein erhalten, Kunde wieder glücklich. 

Auf meine Mail wurde noch am gleichen Tag sehr freundlich geantwortet und direkt ein Gutschein vorgeschlagen. Find ich vom Service her top, ohne weitere Fragen soweit schonmal entgegenzukommen.

Ich kann Rose also wieder uneingeschränkt empfehlen 
(war bisher immer sehr gut. Bis auf die Lieferzeiten 😁)

Falls jemand also das gleiche Problem hat: 
Dran bleiben! Per Mail gibt's ne höhere Chance auf einen Kompromiss.


----------



## Burt4711 (23. Dezember 2021)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> Danke für diesen schönen Erfahrungsbericht!
> 
> Bei der Bremse bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich der G2 RSC mit meinen 110kg ne Chance gebe oder ob die auch sofort runter fliegt :-D  Letzten beiden Bikes hatte die MT7, dass ist ja wirklich ein brachialer Anker aber ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mal die Hayes Dominion A4 auszuprobieren ^^"


Da liest sich nach meiner Gewichtsklasse. 
Und da ist es nicht so leicht, ein Fully zu finden. 
Wie sind denn so die Erfahrungen mit Haltbarkeit, Dämpferdruck etc. ?


----------



## Joborobo (31. Dezember 2021)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Da liest sich nach meiner Gewichtsklasse.
> Und da ist es nicht so leicht, ein Fully zu finden.
> Wie sind denn so die Erfahrungen mit Haltbarkeit, Dämpferdruck etc. ?


Bin zwar mit etwas über 90 kg fahrfertig etwas drunter, musste aber auf der Gabel etwas mehr pumpen als für mein Gewicht empfohlen. Bin vorne bei 110psi am Dämpfer bei 270psi. Nach den letzten Erfahrungen im etwas ruppigeren Gelände denke ich aber über mehr/größere Token (spacer) nach, brauchte ich bisher nie und habe da auch leider keine Erfahrung...

Hat jemand denn die dominion a4? Brauche auf jedenfall ein bremsenupdate die g2 mit trickstuff belägen ist zwar auf kurzen trails ok, bei längeren Abfahrten bringen meine Finger aber nicht dauerhaft genügend Kraft auf und ich möchte ungern immer mit 2 oder mehr Fingern am bremshebel hängen. Schwanke zwischen mt7, dominion oder doch cura 4... 

Guten Rutsch und ein Frohes neues Jahr🥳💫🍀


----------



## Burt4711 (6. Januar 2022)

Lieferzeit XL 4 Wochen???? Ernsthaft?


----------



## Masstep (6. Januar 2022)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Lieferzeit XL 4 Wochen???? Ernsthaft?


In Grösse M waren es angeblich auch nur 5 Wochen. 10 Wochen später (immernoch kein Bike) habe ich es dann abbestellt und beim Händler was gefunden.


----------



## _Pinguin_ (7. Januar 2022)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Lieferzeit XL 4 Wochen???? Ernsthaft?


Bestellt 24.09.2021 mit 6 Wochen Lieferzeit, aktuell steht die Lieferung nach der 5. Verschiebung für den 20.01.2022 an


----------



## JohnnyRider (7. Januar 2022)

Hat das Rootmiller eigentlich eine Freigabe für 160mm Federgabeln?
Und wie tief kann die Sattelstütze eingesteckt werden?
Hab schon eine längere bestellt, aber Rad ist noch nicht da...


----------



## Stevensf9 (7. Januar 2022)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Lieferzeit XL 4 Wochen???? Ernsthaft?


Meins ist im Februar 21 gekommen, nach 8 Monaten. Vier Wochen ist doch fix. ;-)


----------



## dobz (7. Januar 2022)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Hat das Rootmiller eigentlich eine Freigabe für 160mm Federgabeln?
> Und wie tief kann die Sattelstütze eingesteckt werden?
> Hab schon eine längere bestellt, aber Rad ist noch nicht da...


Von einer 160mm Freigabe habe ich bis jetzt nur in Testberichten gelesen. Mit dem Bike wird so gut, wie nichts an Dokumentation geliefert. Da müsstest du wahrscheinlich mal bei Rose direkt nachfragen.


----------



## Bendis (25. Januar 2022)

_Pinguin_ schrieb:


> Bestellt 24.09.2021 mit 6 Wochen Lieferzeit, aktuell steht die Lieferung nach der 5. Verschiebung für den 20.01.2022 an


RM 1 in Größe M bestellt Oktober '21, Lieferung sollte Anfang April '22 sein - es kam aber schon Ende Dezember 😅 - also 3 Monate früher. Es kann auch andersrum gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bendis (25. Januar 2022)

Niklas2310 schrieb:


> es handelt sich um Steinschlagschutzfolie von Oracal Oraguard (glänzend) bzw KPMF (matt) ...



Hi, sehe ich das richtig, dass man die KPMF-Folie selbst zuschneiden muss oder gibt es irgendwo ein Frame Kit für Bikes?

Danke.


----------



## Stevensf9 (25. Januar 2022)

Die ist perfekt zugeschnitten, wenn du bei Niklas kaufst.


----------



## MimoDerErste (25. Januar 2022)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Die ist perfekt zugeschnitten, wenn du bei Niklas kaufst.


Kann ich bestätigen. Super Qualität. Lässt sich gut verarbeiten und ist halt wirklich passend.


----------



## dobz (25. Januar 2022)

Ich kann mich hier auch einreihen. Die Folie von Niklas ist super. Ich habe die matte Folie verklebt.


----------



## Niklas2310 (25. Januar 2022)

Bendis schrieb:


> RM 1 in Größe M bestellt Oktober '21, Lieferung sollte Anfang April '22 sein - es kam aber schon Ende Dezember 😅 - also 3 Monate früher. Es kann auch andersrum gehen!


Damit man mal einen kleinen Eindruck bekommt


----------



## _Pinguin_ (25. Januar 2022)

Was wie wo kann man denn die Folie ordern? 😬


----------



## Niklas2310 (25. Januar 2022)

_Pinguin_ schrieb:


> Was wie wo kann man denn die Folie ordern? 😬


shop wird aktuell überarbeitet, pn an mich


----------



## BikenderBayer (27. Februar 2022)

Zum Glück kann man über Geschmack nicht streiten... 🥰


----------



## Bike_Life (8. März 2022)

Hi Leute, wollte Fragen ob das normal ist oder ihr das auch habt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Life (8. März 2022)

Hi Leute, wollte Fragen ob das normal ist oder ihr das auch habt?


----------



## Bike_Life (8. März 2022)

Bitte einmal löschen ^^


----------



## BikenderBayer (8. März 2022)

Bike_Life schrieb:


> Hi Leute, wollte Fragen ob das normal ist oder ihr das auch habt?


Was meinst du genau? Die Kratzer?


----------



## Bike_Life (8. März 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Was meinst du genau? Die Kratzer?


Ja genau, ich bin mir ziemlich sich das die vom Zahnkranz kommen.


----------



## BikenderBayer (8. März 2022)

Bike_Life schrieb:


> Ja genau, ich bin mir ziemlich sich das die vom Zahnkranz kommen.


Wie soll das denn gehen??


----------



## Bike_Life (8. März 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn gehen??


Das wundert mich ja auch xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Life (8. März 2022)

Hast Du ne Idee wie das kommt?


----------



## Bendis (8. März 2022)

Bike_Life schrieb:


> Hast Du ne Idee wie das kommt?


Da hast du rückwärts gekurbelt und deine Kette lief nicht sauber. Die ist dann hinter dem Zahnkranz "verklemmt" und hat sich da reingefressen. Ist mir bei meinem Canyon Stoic auch passiert; seitdem bin ich vorsichtig beim Rückwärtskurbeln. 🤔
Und ich habe ein Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz drübergeschoben; für den Fall, dass das nochmal passiert.

Sieht aus wie bei dir, @Bike_Life - von oben angefangen, dann runter über die Seite der Strebe 😞


----------



## BikenderBayer (8. März 2022)

Bike_Life schrieb:


> Hast Du ne Idee wie das kommt?


Ehrlich gesagt nein. Aber an der Konstruktion des Rades kann das eher nicht liegen.

Bei mir absolut keine Kratzer an der Stelle:


----------



## Bike_Life (8. März 2022)

Bendis schrieb:


> Da hast du rückwärts gekurbelt und deine Kette lief nicht sauber. Die ist dann hinter dem Zahnkranz "verklemmt" und hat sich da reingefressen. Ist mir bei meinem Canyon Stoic auch passiert; seitdem bin ich vorsichtig beim Rückwärtskurbeln. 🤔
> Und ich habe ein Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz drübergeschoben; für den Fall, dass das nochmal passiert.
> 
> Sieht aus wie bei dir, von oben angefangen, dann runter über die Seite der Strebe 😞


Ahh ok ja ärgerlich, aber ist halt nen Bike, damit Fährt man und lässt es nicht zum schön aussehen zuhause ^^


----------



## Bike_Life (8. März 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt nein. Aber an der Konstruktion des Rades kann das eher nicht liegen.
> 
> Bei mir absolut keine Kratzer an der Stelle:
> Anhang anzeigen 1433914


Ja


----------



## BikenderBayer (8. März 2022)

Bike_Life schrieb:


> Ahh ok ja ärgerlich, aber ist halt nen Bike, damit Fährt man und lässt es nicht zum schön aussehen zuhause ^^


Dann ist doch alles gut?


----------



## Bike_Life (8. März 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Dann ist doch alles gut?


Ja, wollte nur wissen woher das kommt.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. März 2022)

Bike_Life schrieb:


> Ja, wollte nur wissen woher das kommt.


  Irgendwas dran gehauen was nicht dahin soll und das Kettenblatt war es mal nicht ^^


----------



## Dublikator (24. März 2022)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin nun auch ein stolzer Besitzer von RM2 geworden. Gestern bestellt und heute wurde das Bike bereits an den Spediteur übergeben.

An die Nutzer hier: Gibt es etwas spezielles (leassons learned) was man beim Zusammenbau beachten oder unbedingt machen sollte?

Und gibt es Empfehlungen für bestimmte Zubehör/Anbau-Teile. Fahradcomputer, Pedale, Schutzblech, Fette?

PS. Komme ursprünglich aus der Motorrad Ecke. Ist mein erstes Fully


----------



## Bendis (24. März 2022)

@Dublikator Hast du eine Dämpferpumpe? Die wirst du brauchen. Bei Rose wird keine mitgeliefert (jedenfalls war bei unserem RM 1 keine dabei).

Meine persönliche Pedal-Empfehlung: Crankbrothers Stamp 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bendis (24. März 2022)

Bike_Life schrieb:


> Hi Leute, wollte Fragen ob das normal ist oder ihr das auch habt?


@Bike_Life Update: An unserem RM 1 in Farbe Oliv sind diese Kratzer jetzt genau so auch dran. Mein Sohn sagt, ihm sei die Kette bei einem Sprung da hin geschlagen... 🤔


----------



## BikenderBayer (24. März 2022)

Dublikator schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich bin nun auch ein stolzer Besitzer von RM2 geworden. Gestern bestellt und heute wurde das Bike bereits an den Spediteur übergeben.
> 
> ...


Ich würde Rahmenschutzfolie empfehlen, zumindest die Farbe Miami Ice ist nicht besonders schlagfest. Hier im Faden wird ein exakt passender Satz angeboten, der nur gelobt wurde...


----------



## Dublikator (24. März 2022)

Bendis schrieb:


> @Dublikator Hast du eine Dämpferpumpe? Die wirst du brauchen. Bei Rose wird keine mitgeliefert.
> 
> Meine persönliche Pedal-Empfehlung: Crankbrothers Stamp 1


Dämpferpumpe habe ich keine. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Bendis (24. März 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Ich würde Rahmenschutzfolie empfehlen, zumindest die Farbe Miami Ice ist nicht besonders schlagfest. Hier im Faden wird ein exakt passender Satz angeboten, der nur gelobt wurde...


Wenn das Rad Glanzlack hat, kann ich sehr das Folienset "Blackshell Fahrrad Schutzfolie - 24-teilig in transparent ..." bei Amazon empfehlen. Sind sehr viele Teile dabei, lässt sich gut anbringen. Kostet nicht viel, 19,99 €.


----------



## BikenderBayer (24. März 2022)

Wenn überhaupt Schutzblech, dann einen Marsh Guard o.ä. vorne, würde ich sagen.








						MarshGuard 20/20 Schutzblech
					

Das MarshGuard 20/20 Schutzblech ist flexibel, sehr leicht und kann mittels Kabelbindern an beinahe allen Federgabelmodellen befestigt werden. Dort angebracht schützt es nicht nur Dein Gesicht, sondern auch Standrohre und Staubdichtungen vor hochgesc




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## JohnnyRider (24. März 2022)

Dublikator schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich bin nun auch ein stolzer Besitzer von RM2 geworden. Gestern bestellt und heute wurde das Bike bereits an den Spediteur übergeben.


Welche Größe und welche Farbe?

Meins (Matt Aurora, L) sollte eigentlich gestern kommen, warte jetzt ziemlich genau vier Monate. Paket ging leider von der Spedition aus als beschädigt zurück


----------



## BikenderBayer (24. März 2022)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Welche Größe und welche Farbe?
> 
> Meins (Matt Aurora, L) sollte eigentlich gestern kommen, warte jetzt ziemlich genau vier Monate. Paket ging leider von der Spedition aus als beschädigt zurück


Meins wurde von der Spedition damals fälschlicherweise an den Rose Store geliefert... bis ich das rausgefunden hatte, gingen auch zwei Tage ins Land. 🤪


----------



## Dublikator (24. März 2022)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Welche Größe und welche Farbe?
> 
> Meins (Matt Aurora, L) sollte eigentlich gestern kommen, warte jetzt ziemlich genau vier Monate. Paket ging leider von der Spedition aus als beschädigt zurück


Matt Aurora ist auch eine geile Farbe. Dazu Gold Akzente....

Habe den Olive Light geschossen. Ist aktuell noch in L und XL verfügbar.


----------



## Bendis (24. März 2022)

Unser RM 1 in Olive, Größe M wurde 4 Monate zu früh geliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (25. März 2022)

Bendis schrieb:


> Unser RM 1 in Olive, Größe M wurde 4 Monate zu früh geliefert.


Das ist ja ärgerlich, das nimmt einem ja die ganze Vorfreude.


----------



## Bendis (25. März 2022)

skaster schrieb:


> Das ist ja ärgerlich, das nimmt einem ja die ganze Vorfreude.


Ja, kam auch ganz plötzlich und überraschend am 23.12., sodass wir es aus Platzgründen auch noch unter dem Weihnachtsbaum abstellen mussten! 😇


----------



## bardenberger (25. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

vorab zur Info ... unser Rose RM 2 aus April 2020 muss uns leider wegen eintreffendem Nachfolger Giant Trance X E+1 demnächst verlassen ... Anzeige im Bikemarkt folgt zeitnah.

Vorab ein paar Infos:


Rose RM 2
Ausstattung gemäß Spezifikation April 2020
Größe M
Farbe Matt Aurora
Rückrufaktion Hinterradbremse bereits ausgeführt
Serienmäßiger Zustand außer auf Tubeless umgerüstet und Syntace-Spacer unter Vorbau
Das Rad ist in neuwertigem Zustand und der Preis ist VS und sicherlich deutlich unter dem aktuellen VK von 2.899,00 €. Bei Interesse gerne PM an mich.


----------



## Joborobo (27. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe eine Frage zur einschublänge des droppers, merke dass die 150mm in l mir sowohl im uphill (ausgefahren) als auch downhill (abgesenkt) nicht passen. Hat jmd von euch eine 175mm Stütze verbaut und passt die bis zum Anschlag ins sattelrohr? Liebäugel mit der crankbrothers highline...


----------



## Passi1903 (28. März 2022)

Joborobo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe eine Frage zur einschublänge des droppers, merke dass die 150mm in l mir sowohl im uphill (ausgefahren) als auch downhill (abgesenkt) nicht passen. Hat jmd von euch eine 175mm Stütze verbaut und passt die bis zum Anschlag ins sattelrohr? Liebäugel mit der crankbrothers highline...


Kommt auch auf deine Sitzhöhe an.
Sind ja sogar je nach Stütze die Einschublängen unterschiedlich, selbst bei gleichem Hub.

Ich habe im XL Rahmen die Fox Transfer in 175mm.
Könnte aber sogar die 200mm verbauen.
Ist mir leider erst zu spät aufgefallen, kommt davon wenn man die Teile für den Umbau schon vorm Bike kauft… 

Zur Info: die 150er Stütze im Root Miller ist 459mm lang. 
Die Highline in 170mm ist 505mm lang. 

Also je nach einschubtiefe bei deiner Größe, kann das schon passen. 
Ich weiß aber nicht, wie viel Platz bei der 150er noch nach unten ist.


----------



## Passi1903 (2. April 2022)

Operation erfolgreich, Patient bremst jetzt noch besser!

Was macht man wenn man Bereitschaft hat und nicht fahren kann?
Man baut das Bike um 😀

Die Magura MT7 die ich dran hatte war zwar schon super, aber irgendwie hat mir der Druckpunkt nie so richtig gefallen. 
Und das Feeling vom Bremsgriff fand ich auch ausbaufähig. 

Also kurzerhand Deore XT M8100 Bremsgriffe gekauft und an den Umbau gewagt. 
(So krurzerhand war das gar nicht, der linke Hebel war nämlich in Deutschland nirgendwo zu bekommen und musste aus Dänemark bestellt werden 😀 )

Umbau hat mega easy funktioniert, hätte ich nicht erwartet. 
Bikeyoke Adapter für I-Spec EV auf Sram Matchmaker dazu, damit die cleane Optik von vorher bleibt und dann war‘s auch schon fertig. 

Erste kurze Testfahrt im Wäldchen vorm Haus zeigten genau die gewünschten Ergebnisse. 
Knackscharfer Druckpunkt, gefühlt noch mehr Bremspower(wird natürlich noch auf den Trails getestet) und viel hochwertigere Anmutung des Hebels. 

Die Galfer 2mm Scheiben hatte ich vorher schon in 203mm vorne und hinten. Bin ich sehr zufrieden mit!

Bin jetzt also auch ein Shigura Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bardenberger (3. April 2022)

bardenberger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vorab zur Info ... unser Rose RM 2 aus April 2020 muss uns leider wegen eintreffendem Nachfolger Giant Trance X E+1 demnächst verlassen ... Anzeige im Bikemarkt folgt zeitnah.
> 
> ...



So ... seit heute dann auch im Bikemarkt zu finden ... Rose Root Miller 2 - 29" M.


----------



## Boscoexe (19. April 2022)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe eine laienhafte Frage an alle RootMiller 1 Besitzer oder an die, die es trotzdem wissen. 

Hat das RM1 auch eine "boost Nabe" - also die 110mm?

Beim RM2 und RM3 steht in der Beschreibung eindeutig unter den Punkt Laufräder  "boost"- beim RM1 jedoch nicht?!


----------



## BikenderBayer (19. April 2022)

Meiner Meinung nach gibt's die RS 35 Gold nur mit 110mm. Aber ohne Gewähr...


----------



## Boscoexe (19. April 2022)

stimmt, darüber bin ich auch schon gestolpert.
Es sei denn, es gibt wieder irgendein "Sondermodell" für Rose bezüglich Erstausstattung.


----------



## BikenderBayer (19. April 2022)

Sehr unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Niklas2310 (23. April 2022)

Wer mein Root Miller 3 mal in 360° erleben will


----------



## 93_Tim (23. April 2022)

Hi  
Es „gibt“ ja wie oben schon erwähnt die shigura bremskombi aus shimano hebel und MT5/7 bremssattel. 
Nun zu meiner Frage:
Wäre das theoretisch auch mit den Formula hebeln und MT5 sätteln möglich? Oder spricht da irgendwas dagegen? 
Merci


----------



## bardenberger (23. April 2022)

93_Tim schrieb:


> Hi
> Es „gibt“ ja wie oben schon erwähnt die shigura bremskombi aus shimano hebel und MT5/7 bremssattel.
> Nun zu meiner Frage:
> Wäre das theoretisch auch mit den Formula hebeln und MT5 sätteln möglich? Oder spricht da irgendwas dagegen?
> Merci


Ja … Mineralöl versus DOT wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## dertutnix (23. April 2022)

Welche Größe wird bei 180cm (BL 84cm) empfohlen? Rose schreibt M, lese jedoch bei Tests, dass bei nahezu gleicher Länge das L besser passen würde. Anforderung ist Tour mit hohem Trailanteil.
danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Dublikator (23. April 2022)

Heute endlich mal erste Ausfahrt gemacht. 

Fährt sich Top. Muss noch die Federgabel einstellen. Habe zu viele Vibrationen bei Abfahrten. 

Und der Lenker ist gefühlt zu tief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Passi1903 (24. April 2022)

bardenberger schrieb:


> Ja … Mineralöl versus DOT wenn ich mich nicht irre.


Die Cura müsste eigentlich auch Mineralöl haben. 
Ich habe schon von Leuten gelesen, die Curagriffe mit MT-Sätteln verbunden haben


----------



## BikenderBayer (24. April 2022)

Passi1903 schrieb:


> Die Cura müsste eigentlich auch Mineralöl haben.
> Ich habe schon von Leuten gelesen, die Curagriffe mit MT-Sätteln verbunden haben


Hat sie. Formula ist sogar so krass, das auf der Homepage zu erwähnen:


----------



## 93_Tim (24. April 2022)

cool! Also wär das möglich 
Mineralöl=mineralöl oder? Also da ist egal ob formula oder magura draufsteht
Ich hab irgendwie wahnsinnig probleme mit der cura dass die trotz trickstuff power belägen nicht so bremst wie ichs erwarte bzw wünsche 
Auch schon geschaut ob evtl öl auf der scheibe ist ich werde aber nicht glücklich draus


----------



## Passi1903 (24. April 2022)

Also im Prinzip ja, ich würde aber bei Umbau die Flüssigkeit nicht mischen, sondern komplett auf eine umsteigen. 

Und sicher dass da nicht irgendwas falsch ist?
Eigentlich soll die Cura 4 doch ne super Bremse sein. 
Bin sie selber aber nie gefahren, kann aber  zum Beispiel von der Shigura bisher nur gutes berichten!
Macht richtig Laune und im Vergleich zu 4-Kolben XT am Canyon Spectral meines Kollegen ist es nochmal deutlich mehr Bremskraft.


----------



## BikenderBayer (24. April 2022)

Also ich bin mit der Cura mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## tt22 (28. April 2022)

Hat mittlerweile jemand mit einer 160mm Gabel Erfahrung gemacht?
Bin noch immer am überlegen die Pike gegen eine Lyrik zu tauschen.


----------



## BikenderBayer (28. April 2022)

Mir reicht die Pike absolut aus. Was versprichst du dir von den 10mm mehr?


----------



## lennard12_08 (28. April 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Mir reicht die Pike absolut aus. Was versprichst du dir von den 10mm mehr?


naja es wären ja nicht nur 10mm mehr Federweg, sondern die Lyrik ist ja auch an sich noch deutlich besser für "härteres Terrain" geeignet


----------



## BikenderBayer (28. April 2022)

lennard12_08 schrieb:


> naja es wären ja nicht nur 10mm mehr Federweg, sondern die Lyrik ist ja auch an sich noch deutlich besser für "härteres Terrain" geeignet


Das stimmt natürlich, wenn man das auch wirklich ausreizt. Was ich nicht tue.
Wollte auch nicht sagen, dass es Blödsinn wäre. Ich war tatsächlich aber neugierig, ob du dir auch geometrisch was davon versprichst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boscoexe (28. April 2022)

tt22 schrieb:


> Hat mittlerweile jemand mit einer 160mm Gabel Erfahrung gemacht?
> Bin noch immer am überlegen die Pike gegen eine Lyrik zu tauschen.


Ich wollte auch eine 160mm Gabel einbauen. Technisch sicherlich möglich. 
Allerdings laut Rose nicht gern gesehen. Führt im Fall der Fälle zum Verlust der Garantie auf den Rahmen.
Der Mitarbeiter hat mir davon abgeraten. Das sind mir die 10mm nicht wert.


----------



## tt22 (29. April 2022)

Die Pike mit 150mm funktioniert bei mir auch wunderbar. Aber wie @lennard12_08 oben schreibt, erhoffe ich mir für härteres Terrain mehr Performance.
Ich folge einem von Rose gesponserten Fahrer auf Instagram, der auch mit Lyrik und vermutlich 160mm unterwegs ist.
Wenn ich das auch mache, kann ich bestimmt genauso gut fahren😅


----------



## El5elemento (29. April 2022)

tt22 schrieb:


> Hat mittlerweile jemand mit einer 160mm Gabel Erfahrung gemacht?
> Bin noch immer am überlegen die Pike gegen eine Lyrik zu tauschen.





Boscoexe schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch eine 160mm Gabel einbauen. Technisch sicherlich möglich.
> Allerdings laut Rose nicht gern gesehen. Führt im Fall der Fälle zum Verlust der Garantie auf den Rahmen.
> Der Mitarbeiter hat mir davon abgeraten. Das sind mir die 10mm nicht wert.












						Rose-Neuheiten: Root Miller & Ground Control
					

Bezahlbare, moderne Bikes aus Aluminium: Mit den zwei neuen Touren-Fullys Root Miller und Ground Control (beide 29 Zoll) bringt Versender Rose für 2020 frischen Wind in seine MTB-Palette.




					www.bike-magazin.de
				




Da steht 160mm sind bei Rose frei gegeben. 

Bei der nächste Wartung von meine Fox Gabel will ich auch die auf 160mm umrüsten.

Grüße.


----------



## JohnnyRider (2. Mai 2022)

tt22 schrieb:


> Ich folge einem von Rose gesponserten Fahrer auf Instagram, der auch mit Lyrik und vermutlich 160mm unterwegs ist.
> Wenn ich das auch mache, kann ich bestimmt genauso gut fahren😅


James Shirley fährt die Lyrik mit 180mm im Root Miller 

Ich hatte eher über einen 1 oder 1,5 Grad Winkelsteuersatz nachgedacht, dann erhält man eine ähnliche Geometrie wie das Propain Tyee und einen noch steileren Sitzwinkel (bin Langbeiner). Hat damit jemand Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## El5elemento (2. Mai 2022)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> James Shirley fährt die Lyrik mit 180mm im Root Miller
> 
> Ich hatte eher über einen 1 oder 1,5 Grad Winkelsteuersatz nachgedacht, dann erhält man eine ähnliche Geometrie wie das Propain Tyee und einen noch steileren Sitzwinkel (bin Langbeiner). Hat damit jemand Erfahrung gemacht?


Erfahrung nicht aber ich hatte die gleiche Idee 
Wenn man 170mm Gabel mit 1,5 oder 2 grad Angleset montiert sollte fast die gleiche Geometrie bleiben. 

Grüße.


----------



## schmax (2. Mai 2022)

Moin zusammen,

meine hintere Cura 2 ist inzwischen an der Leitungsaufnahme am Bremssattel undicht (nach 82km Fahrleistung).
Den Fall gabs ja wohl hier öfters. Woran hat es bei den Betroffenen gelegen?

Mein Eindruck wäre, nach etwas Posts lesen, die Bremsleitung als Übeltäter. Wenn ich mir da jetzt eine neue bestelle, brauch ich auch ein Bleeding-Kit und Mineralöl oder?

Vielleicht kann mir ja ein Betroffener weiterhelfen:
1. Ursache?
2. Leitung + Bleeding-Kit + Mineralöl als Rettung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennard12_08 (2. Mai 2022)

schmax schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> meine hintere Cura 2 ist inzwischen an der Leitungsaufnahme am Bremssattel undicht (nach 82km Fahrleistung).
> Den Fall gabs ja wohl hier öfters. Woran hat es bei den Betroffenen gelegen?
> ...


Bei mir hatte die Bremsleitung ein Loch. Hab den Support angeschrieben (die Antwort kam allerdings erst nach 2 Wochen), ein Etikett für den Versand der Bremse per Mail bekommen und eine Bremse mit frischer Leitung und entlüftet zurückbekommen. Natürlich kostenlos!


----------



## _Pinguin_ (3. Mai 2022)

Moin,

hat einer von euch schonmal das Problem gehabt, dass die Federgabel (Bei mir Rock Shox Pike Select+) beim leichten Einfedern knarzt? Bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt am Sonntag (50km) fing das ca. nach km 35 an, zuvor zwar auch teils extrem unwegsames Gelände, doch das Geräusch fing auf einem Waldweg an.

Gerade wollte ich nochmal nach dem Bike schauen und siehe da - das Geräusch ist wohl nicht mehr zu reproduzieren? Wer weiß, vielleicht tritt es erst wieder nach ein paar km auf.

Bitte um Rat ^^


----------



## BikenderBayer (3. Mai 2022)

_Pinguin_ schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat einer von euch schonmal das Problem gehabt, dass die Federgabel (Bei mir Rock Shox Pike Select+) beim leichten Einfedern knarzt? Bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt am Sonntag (50km) fing das ca. nach km 35 an, zuvor zwar auch teils extrem unwegsames Gelände, doch das Geräusch fing auf einem Waldweg an.
> 
> ...


Steuersatz ist noch richtig eingestellt?


----------



## schmax (3. Mai 2022)

lennard12_08 schrieb:


> Bei mir hatte die Bremsleitung ein Loch. Hab den Support angeschrieben (die Antwort kam allerdings erst nach 2 Wochen), ein Etikett für den Versand der Bremse per Mail bekommen und eine Bremse mit frischer Leitung und entlüftet zurückbekommen. Natürlich kostenlos!


Wie hast du die Leitung wieder in den Rahmen bekommen ohne nochmal zu entlüften?


----------



## Bendis (3. Mai 2022)

BTW (habe das an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben zum Thema Preisentwicklung bei Bikes),

das Rose Root Miller 1 wurde ursprünglich mal für 1.899€ auf den Markt gebracht, im nächsten Jahr war es dann bei 1.999€.

In 2021 habe ich es noch für 2.199€ gekauft, jetzt in 2022 kostet es schon 2.399€, *bei gleicher Ausstattung*. Es ist also in den letzen Jahren 500€ teurer geworden.

Ich finde es mutig von Rose, den Preis für das Root Miller 1 um 200 € anzuheben, ohne die Ausstattung aufzuwerten, weil ich als Kunde dann ja schon überlegen kann, ob ich nicht nochmal 200€ zusammenkratze, um dann schon ein Canyon Spectral AL 5 zu kaufen, welches mMn eine weit bessere Austattung hat als das RM1. 🤔


----------



## sauerlaender75 (3. Mai 2022)

Ja, Rose hat schwer draufgeschlagen, bei anderen Modellen teilweise sogar die Ausstattung abgewertet.
Und genau wg. dem P/L habe ich auch bei Canyon letztendlich bestellt, und mein Rose Ground Control leider storniert.


----------



## CallMeIshmael (3. Mai 2022)

tt22 schrieb:


> Die Pike mit 150mm funktioniert bei mir auch wunderbar. Aber wie @lennard12_08 oben schreibt, erhoffe ich mir für härteres Terrain mehr Performance.
> Ich folge einem von Rose gesponserten Fahrer auf Instagram, der auch mit Lyrik und vermutlich 160mm unterwegs ist.
> Wenn ich das auch mache, kann ich bestimmt genauso gut fahren😅


Ich war über Ostern mit dem Bike in Finale unterwegs, Madonna, Little Champery etc. haben auch damit hingehauen, wobei ich dort in der Tat über ein bisschen mehr Federweg nicht unglücklich gewesen wäre.. 
Wie so oft war das Rad aber bestimmt nicht der limitierende Faktor...


----------



## JohnnyRider (4. Mai 2022)

Ich würde trotzdem mal nach dem Steuersatz schauen.
Meiner war trocken verbaut. Bei euch auch?
Quietschte im ausgelieferten Zustand sogar.

War im März mit dem Hardtail in Finale weil das Root Miller noch auf sich warten ließ


----------



## _Pinguin_ (4. Mai 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Steuersatz ist noch richtig eingestellt?


Nochmal kontrolliert aber eigentlich schon - gestern nach bei 55km nix mehr... Kapier ich nicht


----------



## schmax (6. Mai 2022)

Dieser Post Kann gelöscht werden haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikenderBayer (6. Mai 2022)

Ich seh da keinen Text...


----------



## _Pinguin_ (8. Mai 2022)

_Pinguin_ schrieb:


> Nochmal kontrolliert aber eigentlich schon - gestern nach bei 55km nix mehr... Kapier ich nicht


Ich sag mal so... Das Knacken ist back! Also aus der Gabel scheint es schonmal nicht zu kommen, es ist aber auch wirklich manchmal bei jedem Tritt bzw. bei jeder Bewegung des Bikes und manchmal reicht bereits das Einlenken des Lenkers. Es scheint also wohl doch aus dem Steuerrohr zu kommen, ist vielleicht einfach auch nur Dreck irgendwo hingekommen wo keiner sein sollte, wieso passiert das dann aber immer wieder? <.<

Ganzen Steuersatz mal auseinanderbauen?


----------



## BikenderBayer (8. Mai 2022)

Kann nicht schaden...


----------



## Tim_H_ (8. Mai 2022)

Moinsen, 
weiß einer von euch, wo man die Rahmennummer außer am Rahmen selbst findet?
Meins wurde nämlich am 06.05. geklaut und benötige diese jetzt für die Anzeige und die Aufgabe um es als gestohlen zu melden. :/


----------



## bardenberger (9. Mai 2022)

Tim_H_ schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> weiß einer von euch, wo man die Rahmennummer außer am Rahmen selbst findet?
> Meins wurde nämlich am 06.05. geklaut und benötige diese jetzt für die Anzeige und die Aufgabe um es als gestohlen zu melden. :/


Sollte auch auf der Rechnung zu finden sein …


----------



## Dublikator (11. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen, bei meinem neuen Rose knackt der Lenker bei links, rechts Bewegungen nun auch. Das Knacken kam gefühlt, nach dem ich den Lenker etwas verstellt habe. 

Habe jetzt noch ein zweites Problem festgestellt. Meine Vordere Brems Scheibe schleift. Fahre Trails ab und zu mit leicht gezogener Bremse runter. Gestern kam das schleifen sogar auf der Heimfahrt über Asphalt nach kleinen Bodenwellen. Das ist doch nicht normal? Es heilt sich durch Einbremsen. Tritt aber in regelmäßigen Abständen auf.


----------



## Niklas2310 (11. Mai 2022)

Tatsache ist das mit dem Lenker knacken habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Auch schon das Lenkkopflager nachgestellt... Mal schauen, evtl werde ich meins mal zerlegen. Anderen Fox Gabel kann es eigentlich nicht liegen... Aber das Knacken ist auch nur ab und zu mal


----------



## Stevensf9 (11. Mai 2022)

Bei uns hat sich der hintere Freilauf aufgelöst. Nur noch Einzelteile.... OK, Sohnemann ist auch großer Wheeliefan, aber trotzdem. 15 Monate finde ich etwas kurz als Lebensdauer...


----------



## Niklas2310 (11. Mai 2022)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Bei uns hat sich der hintere Freilauf aufgelöst. Nur noch Einzelteile.... OK, Sohnemann ist auch großer Wheeliefan, aber trotzdem. 15 Monate finde ich etwas kurz als Lebensdauer...


Welcher Laufradsatz? Welchem RM Modell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensf9 (11. Mai 2022)

Das Lenkerknacken hatten wir auch. Lenkerkopf nachstellen und Fett überall haben geholfen ...


----------



## Stevensf9 (11. Mai 2022)

RM 2 von 2021 DT Swiss M 1900, meine ich.


----------



## MimoDerErste (11. Mai 2022)

Lenkerkopfknacken beim RM hier auch. Gegen Acros Lenker mit 35mm Klemmung getauscht. Vorteil: Ruhe Nachteil: Weniger Flex. Muss ich mich noch umgewöhnen. 
Lenkerkopfknacken hat mein Rose GC SE auch. Meine Lösung: auseinanderbauen, säubern, nachziehen, hat alles semi geholfen. Mittlerweile ignoriere ich es.


----------



## _Pinguin_ (11. Mai 2022)

Alles einfetten und auseinanderbauen haben bei mir nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht… so lange es ja nichts schlimmes ist, soll es mir egal sein

Wobei ein Bike für fast 3 nicht knacken sollte…


----------



## _Pinguin_ (12. Mai 2022)

Ich dachte ich bin drüber hinweg, aber das Geräusch geht mir so derbe auf den Senkel, dass ich vorhin kurz davor war das Bike liegen zulassen und nach Hause zu laufen! >.<

Rose meldet sich auch einfach nicht zurück…


----------



## Topi81 (13. Mai 2022)

Bezüglich der Kackgeräusche an den Bike's. Auch wenn es oft oder fast immer so klingt als würde das geräusch aus den Lenkkopflager / Steuersatz kommen ist das nicht immer (bei mir fast nie) die Ursache. Ganz oft ist es bei meinem Hardtail die Sattelstange bzw. die Sattelklemmung, die bekommt auch am meisten Dreck ab.
Am besten im Stillstand versuchen das Geräusch zu reproduzieren durch gezieltes drücken und belasten einzelner Kontaktstellen.
Und sollte das Kacksen nicht bei jeder Wurzel auftreten sondern nur 1-2 mal pro Ausfahrt, ignorieren und warten bis es deutlicher wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Pinguin_ (13. Mai 2022)

Mein Knacken ist manchmal bei jedem Tritt zu vernehmen. Sattelstütze habe ich tatsächlich noch nicht kontrolliert…

Aber das Knacken ist auch beim Bergabrollem bzw. Überrollen von so ziemlich allem



Edit://
Nach dem wirklich nicht hilfreichen Gespräch mit dem Support von Rose, der mir übrigens nichts sagen konnte außer der Empfehlung das Bike einzuschicken, hab ich das Bike fast vollständig auseinander gebaut, alles akribisch gereinigt und ordentlich gefettet. Nun ist das Geräusch auch wirklich weg - hoffentlich für immer....

Woran es nun schlussendlich gelegen hat kann ich mir einfach nicht erklären, aber vielleicht ist jetzt einfach ausreichend Fett dort hingelangt wo es das Knacken beseitigt


----------



## Bendis (18. Mai 2022)

Dublikator schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bei meinem neuen Rose knackt der Lenker bei links, rechts Bewegungen nun auch. Das Knacken kam gefühlt, nach dem ich den Lenker etwas verstellt habe.



Das hatten wir neulich auch. Ich meine, das kam von den innen verlegten Zügen, die etwas gedehnt werden beim Lenkereinschlag. Es war mehr eine Art "klacken".


----------



## Passi1903 (23. Mai 2022)

Das Root Miller 3 hat ein Update bekommen.
Rahmen und Farben sind geblieben, aber einige Teile getauscht.

Gabel ist nun Grip2 stat Fit4
Dämpfer der neue Float X
Laufräder wieder die DTSwiss XM1700
Lenker und Vorbau von Reverse
Dropper von E13 verstellbar in der Höhe
Reifen Maxxis Assegai/DHR2

Alles in allem für die 200€ mehr die man zahlt im Vergleich zu 2021 find ich‘s sogar gar nicht so schlecht.
Gabel und Dämpfer auf jeden Fall ein Upgrade. 
Reverse Komponenten sind in meinen Augen hochwertiger als Level9, der Dropper ist ein riesen Upgrade(der von Rose war schrecklich, bei meinen beiden Rose MTBs), Laufräder dürfte auch viele freuen.

Mir fällt zumindest bis auf Cube kein Bike ein welches mit Grip2 Dämpfung unter 4000€ kostet.

Und: ALLE Größen und Farben sofort lieferbar!

Gabel und Dämpfer hätte ich auch gern an meinem 21er RM3, Rest hab ich eh getauscht gegen Raceface und Fox.
Reifen sehe ich auf Augenhöhe mit den Schwalbe die das 21er noch hat, Sunringle Laufräder hab ich bisher keine Probleme mit.





						Das ROSE ROOT MILLER 3 | Dein perfektes Bike zum besten Preis
					

Das ROSE ROOT MILLER 3 – ROSE Bikes bringt Menschen aufs Rad • Qualität und Innovation seit 1907 • Online und in deiner Nähe




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## Bendis (23. Mai 2022)

Das RM1 hat auch ein Update bzw. Upgrade bekommen: Lenker, Griffe, Vorbau in Ø35mm von Reverse. Und ein neuer Dropper Post von e*thirteen.

Das lässt die Preiserhöhung von Rose ein wenig verschmerzen. Der bisherige Vorbau am RM1 war ja baugleich mit einem Cube Acid 24" Kinderrad-Vorbau.

// Edit: Die neuen Reverse-Griffe sind allerdings keine Lock-on Griffe, vorher waren Ergon Griffe dran, von daher ist es bei den Griffen vielleicht eher ein (preisliches) Downgrade.


----------



## BikenderBayer (24. Mai 2022)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob das Miami Ice ein RAL-Farbton ist? Und idealerweise welcher...


----------



## Bendis (24. Mai 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob das Miami Ice ein RAL-Farbton ist? Und idealerweise welcher...


Da müsstest du vielleicht mal bei Rose nachfragen; oder mit deinem Root Miller in ein gutes Farbengeschäft (z.B. Prosol) gehen und eine RAL-Farbpalette an dein Rad halten. Dann könnten die dir die Farbe mischen, wenn es eine RAL oder du etwas annäherndes findest.


----------



## Luke_MTB (30. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Anfänger und Besitzer des Root Millers 2 von 2021. Vor einigen Kilometern ist mir aufgefallen, dass
die kleineren Gänge nicht rundlaufen und Geräusche machen. Ich habe das Hinterrad ausgebaut, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Kassette spiel hat ( 



 ). Ist das noch normal? Falls nein was kann man da machen? Könnte es auch am Freilauf liegen?🤔


----------



## BikenderBayer (30. Mai 2022)

Normal ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Bendis (30. Mai 2022)

Luke_MTB schrieb:


> Ist das noch normal? Falls nein was kann man da machen? Könnte es auch am Freilauf liegen?🤔


Vielleicht ist die Kassette nicht richtig festgezogen. Ich bin mal mit einem einzelnen Laufrad mit lockerer Kassette zur Werkstatt bei einer Lucky Bike Filiale gegangen (weil ich nicht das passende Werkzeug hatte), die haben mir das einfach und unkompliziert kostenlos festgezogen.


----------



## Bendis (30. Mai 2022)

BikenderBayer schrieb:


> Normal ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht.


Ja, definitiv nicht normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensf9 (30. Mai 2022)

Das ist definitiv nicht normal. Und bei uns lag es am Freilauf, der war völlig zerbröselt. Bau das Ritzel mal ab und schau dir den Freilauf an. Und bestell schon Mal nen Neuen, die Dinger scheinen auch nicht überall verfügbar zu sein...


----------



## JohnnyRider (30. Mai 2022)

Klappern bei euch die Züge auch so laut? Vom Geräusch her bei raueren Abfahrten als würde das Rad auseinander fallen...
Welche Züge sind bei euch in Schaumstoffhüllen gepackt? Bei mir nur die der Dropper

Bei den alten Rädern ( UJ, GC etc) Züge nur unten geklemmt, beim Root Miller nur oben geklemmt, nichts dazu gelernt


----------



## BikenderBayer (30. Mai 2022)

Bei mir klappert nix.
Dafür ist es die Höchsstrafe, den Remotezug neu verlegen zu "müssen"... (dass ich so Züge aber auch immer unbedingt bunt haben will... 🙄)


----------



## Bendis (30. Mai 2022)

@Luke_MTB Naja, wenn dein RM von 2021 hast, solltest du ja evtl. noch die einjährige Garantie in Anspruch nehmen können, daher würde ich mal Rose kontaktieren. Parallel würde ich mal in Erfahrung bringen, was es kostet, wenn du das selber reparierst oder machen lässt, und ob es dir das wert ist, in Hinblick auf ein ein fahrbereites Bike jetzt mitten in der Saison.

Wenn du es über Rose machen lässt, könnte es nämlich sein, dass du die beste Zeit des Jahres nicht fahren kannst, weil du auf die Reparatur/Austausch wartest. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nämlich sagen, dass es z.B. bei Canyon 3 Wochen dauert, bevor du überhaupt eine Rückmeldung zu deinem Garantiefall bekommst. Zum Rose Kundenservice kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.


----------



## Bendis (30. Mai 2022)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Klappern bei euch die Züge auch so laut? Vom Geräusch her bei raueren Abfahrten als würde das Rad auseinander fallen...


Am Root Miller 1 2021 klappert nichts.


----------



## Niklas2310 (30. Mai 2022)

An meinem RM3 2021 klappert auch nichts was die Züge angeht. Alle sind mit Schaumstoff gedämmt. Sattelstütze sowie Remotezug habe ich gegen Fox getauscht, wenn den Zug von hinten durch zieht gehts einfach, waren bei mir keine 10min


----------



## schmax (30. Mai 2022)

Bendis schrieb:


> Zum Rose Kundenservice kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.



Ich sag mal so:

Seit ich vor ein paar Wochen die undichte Cura 2 am Heck hatte, kriegen andere Händler mein Geld 😉

Ich habe inzwischen hinten eine Cura 4 selber verbaut und bin wunschlos glücklich.


----------



## Luke_MTB (31. Mai 2022)

@Bendis Danke für den Tipp, ich war heute bei einer lokalen Bikewerkstatt, die Kassette ist jedoch richtig festgezogen, die Vermtung dort war auch direkt der Freilauf...
Ich werd also einen neuen Freilauf besorgen und selbst oder in der Bikewerkstatt montieren lassen. (Rose habe ich auch mal geschrieben, da mache ich mir aber keine so großen Hoffnungen)

@Stevensf9 Könntest du mir sagen, welchen Freilauf ich für das RM2 2021 benötige? Weiß leider nicht genau auf was ich achten muss und bei bike-discount etc. ist die Auswahl ja riesig


----------



## Stevensf9 (31. Mai 2022)

Boah, den hat mein Sohn rausgesucht, von DT Swiss. Aber die Daten standen auf der Rechnung, meine ich. Da muss ich passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bendis (1. Juni 2022)

Luke_MTB schrieb:


> Könntest du mir sagen, welchen Freilauf ich für das RM2 2021 benötige? Weiß leider nicht genau auf was ich achten muss und bei bike-discount etc.


@Luke_MTB Da müsstet du mal schauen, was für eine Kassette an deinem RM2 verbaut ist? Shimano? SRAM? Der Freilauf muss ja zur Kassette passen. Also soweit ich weiß, gibt es da Shimano _HG_, da passen aber auch SRAM-Kassetten drauf (SX/NX), und Shimano _Micro Spline_, und dann gibt es noch die hauseigene Freilauf-Bauform _XD_ von SRAM...

Wenn du - wie _aktuell_ auf der Rose Website zum RM2 beschrieben - die Kassette "Shimano Deore, CS-M6100-12" hast, ist das m.W. ein Micro Spline Freilauf, den du da hast 🤔. Bin da aber kein Experte....


----------



## BikenderBayer (28. Juni 2022)

Heute mal wieder ein bisschen Optiktuning...


----------



## BikenderBayer (24. Juli 2022)

Skinwall steht dem Kübel meiner Meinung nach auch ganz gut...


----------



## Dublikator (29. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

Habe immer noch das Problem mit schleifender Brems Scheibe vorne. 








						VID_20220729_183937.mp4
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				



Jetzt schleift es akut. Durch ein paar leichte Einbremsungen, Bodenwellen, oder Leichte Aufschläge auf der Straße (Kurz Rad anheben beim Fahren und Reifen leicht einschlagen auf die Straße) kommt und geht es. Bin ratlos was ich machen soll. 

Das darf doch beim 3k Bike nicht passieren? Mein Ragazzi war da mal besser.


----------



## Joborobo (29. Juli 2022)

Dublikator schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Habe immer noch das Problem mit schleifender Brems Scheibe vorne.
> 
> ...


Ich bin zwar mit der sram g2 rsc auch nicht warm geworden und habe sie gegen shimano getauscht, schleifen kann aber viele Ursachen haben.
Es könnte:

ein falsch ausgerichteter Bremssattel sein (relativ leicht zu beheben)





die Steckachse ist nicht angezogen
die Beläge sind nicht fest/gesichert





die Bremsscheibe ist locker.

Wahrscheinlichkeit in der Reihenfolge würde ich vermuten.
Alles aber recht leicht zu beheben.


----------



## Tim_H_ (29. Juli 2022)

Dublikator schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Habe immer noch das Problem mit schleifender Brems Scheibe vorne.
> 
> ...


Könnte auch ein defektes/beschädigten Lager sein. War bei mir auch der Fall, war Wasser eingedrungen und das ganze Lager hat gerostet und dementsprechend Spiel.

Schau einfach mal nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikenderBayer (29. Juli 2022)

Da liegt das Problem bei der Bremse, das Rad kann da nix für... klingt außerdem eher nach einem Schlag in der Scheibe.


----------



## Dublikator (30. Juli 2022)

Danke für die Tipps. Mir war nicht klar, dass der Bremssattel nachjustiert werden kann.

Habs jetzt ein wenig ausgerichtet und die Scheibe gebogen. Mal schauen wie lange ich ruhe habe. 

Eine andere Frage. Beim Steuersatz, sind die Lager verpresst? Habe die nicht rausbekommen.


----------



## Passi1903 (3. August 2022)

Zur Info:
Aufgrund von Umstieg auf Light E-MTB (Specialized Kenevo SL) steht mein Root Miller aktuell zum Verkauf. 
Die Bremse habe ich zum Speci mitgenommen, deshalb ist aktuell keine montiert. 
Habe aber die Code RS vom Speci hier liegen, könnte diese montieren.  
Meine Empfehlung wäre: Magura MT5 für ~150€ kaufen und montieren. Montage übernehme ich gern. 
Die Galfer Scheiben lasse ich montiert, die sind super. 
Komme mit Sram Bremsen einfach nicht klar. 

Hier der Link: 








						Rose Root Miller 3 XL matt Aurora mit einigen Umbauten
					

Zum Verkauf steht mein Rose Root Miller 3 in XL in der Farbe Matt Aurora. Grund ist Neuanschaffung...,Rose Root Miller 3 XL matt Aurora mit einigen Umbauten in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Haltern am See




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Luke_MTB (8. Oktober 2022)

Kurzes Update zum Freilauf vlt. ist es für andere nützlich- Nach einigen Monaten, habe ich nun von Rose ersatz erhalten. Bei dem SUNringlé Laufrad des RM2, passt der Freilauf mit der Herstellernr: 281-31520-K007


----------



## JohnnyRider (8. Oktober 2022)

Dublikator schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage. Beim Steuersatz, sind die Lager verpresst? Habe die nicht rausbekommen.


Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt.
Kann jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Joborobo (9. Oktober 2022)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt.
> Kann jemand weiterhelfen?


+1 Push


----------



## MimoDerErste (9. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe den Steuersatz am RM noch nicht wechseln, nur einmal fetten müssen.
Beim Wechseln des verbauten Acros Steuersatzes würde ich so wie in dem Video vorgehen (Titel des Videos: Steuersätze von Acros).


----------



## JohnnyRider (9. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab den auch schon gefettet, nur halt nicht zwischen Lager und Lagersitz. Bei mir war der Steuersatz komplett trocken montiert.
Versuche es nachher nochmal, weil es knarzt/knackt von vorne. Eventuell hilft das Video.


----------



## JohnnyRider (9. Oktober 2022)

MimoDerErste schrieb:


> Ich habe den Steuersatz am RM noch nicht wechseln, nur einmal fetten müssen.
> Beim Wechseln des verbauten Acros Steuersatzes würde ich so wie in dem Video vorgehen (Titel des Videos: Steuersätze von Acros).


Das Video war sehr hilfreich. Der Steuersatz am RM ist also ein ZS, somit sind die Lager in die Lagerschalen verpresst. Hatte vorher nur IS Steuersätze, da sind die Lager lose und die Lagerschalen sind im Rahmen.


----------



## MimoDerErste (11. Oktober 2022)

Hallöchen,
Ich bin gerade dabei, dass Tretlager am RM zu wechseln. Viel Platz auf der linken Seite für den Ausbau der Lagerschale ist ja nicht. Genauer gesagt kann ich beide Schlüssel nicht ansetzen.
Meine Frage ist eine Vermutung: mit einer Sram Dub Nuss geht es hoffentlich. Kann das bitte jemand bestätigen?
Ich möchte nicht ein Riesen-Ausbau-Gemetzel veranstalten müssen, nur um ein Tretlager auszubauen🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog (12. Oktober 2022)

MimoDerErste schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> Ich bin gerade dabei, dass Tretlager am RM zu wechseln. Viel Platz auf der linken Seite für den Ausbau der Lagerschale ist ja nicht. Genauer gesagt kann ich beide Schlüssel nicht ansetzen.
> Meine Frage ist eine Vermutung: mit einer Sram Dub Nuss geht es hoffentlich. Kann das bitte jemand bestätigen?
> Ich möchte nicht ein Riesen-Ausbau-Gemetzel veranstalten müssen, nur um ein Tretlager auszubauen🙈


Die Nuss geht und etwas mehr Platz kannst du generieren wenn du Luft aus dem Dämpfer ablässt. Durch das Ein federn der Hinterbaus bewegt sich die Kettenstrebe weg vom Innenlager und du hast mehr Platz.


----------



## Bendis (24. Oktober 2022)

An unserem RM 1 hat gestern die Felge am HR einen Riss bekommen. Es ist die Sunringlé Düroc 35 Comp. Hat jemand eine ähnliche Erfahrung zu berichten? Und wie ist die Erfahrung mit Rose bezüglich Garantiefall? Wie ist generell das Prozedere bei Rose in so einem Fall? E-Mail mit Fotos habe ich schon gesendet. Automatisierte Rückmeldung kam bereits.









Danke für Antworten.

Edit: An 1-2 anderen Nippellöcher sind auch kleinere Risse bzw. Wölbungen zu sehen... Die Düroc hat hier auch keine Ösenringe, wie andere Hersteller sie verwenden. 🤔

Wikipedia zum Thema Ösenringe. "Zusätzlich verringert sich die Reibung zwischen dem Speichennippel und der Felge, ebenso wie die Gefahr, dass sich im Felgenboden Risse bilden."


----------



## underdog (26. Oktober 2022)

Hast du mal ein Bild von der seit der Felge? Sieht etwas wie ein Einschlag am Felgenhorn aus.


----------



## Bendis (26. Oktober 2022)

underdog schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein Bild von der seit der Felge? Sieht etwas wie ein Einschlag am Felgenhorn aus.






Rose hat sich mittlerweile gemeldet - wir sollen das HR zur Prüfung komplett einsenden. Die Rückmeldung kam zumindest zügig.


----------



## JohnnyRider (27. Oktober 2022)

Wie haltbar sind die Felgen denn bei euch sonst so?
Hatte nach 500km eine massiv lose Speiche am HR des RM mit Düroc 35. Wieder auf Spannung gebracht und jetzt ist an der Stelle ein deutlicher Höhenschlag nach Innen. Äußerlich sieht man an der Felge sonst gar nicht bezüglich Einschlag o.ä.
Wahrscheinlich ist die Speiche durch den "Tiefenschlag" erst lose geworden?


----------



## holunder00 (2. November 2022)

JohnnyRider schrieb:


> Wie haltbar sind die Felgen denn bei euch sonst so?
> Hatte nach 500km eine massiv lose Speiche am HR des RM mit Düroc 35. Wieder auf Spannung gebracht und jetzt ist an der Stelle ein deutlicher Höhenschlag nach Innen. Äußerlich sieht man an der Felge sonst gar nicht bezüglich Einschlag o.ä.
> Wahrscheinlich ist die Speiche durch den "Tiefenschlag" erst lose geworden?


Also mal abgesehen vom RM... hab den Laufradsatz auch... es ist kein hochwertiger oder langlebiger LRS, HInterradachse ist mittlerweile verbogen und beeinflusst dadurch den Rundlauf der Lager, also nicht mehr fahrbar, Höhen- und Seitenschläge kommen auch schnell...
Mein Tipp, legt euch den LRS als Ersatz oder ähnliches neben hin und investiert in einen ordentlichen LRS


----------



## tt22 (15. November 2022)

Hat schonmal jemand die Lager selbst getauscht? Hab einen Dämpferservice gemacht und wollte die Lager in diesem zug nachfetten, dabei kam heraus, dass die teilweiße komplett blockieren.
Rose bietet dazu auch ein passendes Lagerset für 55€...


----------



## BikenderBayer (29. November 2022)

Neue Schuhe für das Pony:


----------



## BikenderBayer (25. Dezember 2022)

Sattel und Pedale endlich montiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

